# 365



## flinty90

Hello guys , this is my new journal ready for 2013....

365 is the days we have this year to make a difference...

Please dont bother posting the good luck comments etc, i have been here a while, you alll know what im about , and i know i will get a lot of support from you guys

thanks to all the folks that have messaged me about when i set up a new journal you wanted to be a part of it..

if your here to support me just like this first post or just add your input into the journal...

My goal so far is im natty.. not had any injections for nealry 6 weeks now...

Diet is currently running a carb cycling regime

training will be logged as many times as i can for you guys..

More fat loss and eventual size this year is my target... please come on board and watch me take this body to another level...

no more talking about where i very first cam from thats been done.. we start from today from as i am now, which all that followed my last journal will know where i finished off...

109 kg

i will add more to this post tomorrow , just wanted to get it started ready for day 1 !!!

as always i dont mind banter but i would like to keep as much info for the people following it not to lose interest but enough banter to make the journal fun still...

Here we go guys hope to see you through the year and i also hope you all achieve your goals this year !!!

Flinty !!!

finished year pics and starting pics !!!


----------



## flinty90

So as i say im carb cycling , i started a few days ago but as tomorrow will be day 1 officially i have hit a medium carb day

will log food tomorrow

today has been a high carb day which is basically a normal day of diet that i have run for past 15 weeks whilst on a recomp..

its about 4000 cals per day over 350 protein and roughly 70 - 100 grams fat each day carbs goes from over 250 down to virtually zero (barring a few for green veg)

this will be cycled and will probably run for another 8 weeks ... then will be relooking at goals and see what next step will be... currently just keeping size strength and losing fat whilst my nattyness kicks in...


----------



## zack amin

This year is your year, it will be what you make it


----------



## Greenspin

Jesus flinty, you look good mate. Didn't realize you had dropped so much body fat, second pic is well sexy.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Jesus flinty, you look good mate. Didn't realize you had dropped so much body fat, second pic is well sexy.


thanks bro... hope you stick with me pal X


----------



## robc1985

Smash it you big [email protected]! Will follow your journey. :thumbup:


----------



## Speedway

Losing fat should be your main goal, you big lump, get some definition mate, you already got some good size, just my opinion of course


----------



## Daggaz

do you have a goal in terms of stats ? certain BF or just certain weight ?


----------



## Tassotti

I know you don't want good luck wishes. But fcuk it, Have some luck


----------



## flinty90

Speedway said:


> Losing fat should be your main goal, you big lump, get some definition mate, you already got some good size, just my opinion of course


Losing fat is my main goal mate whilst maintaining my size... its never going to be an all out cut though mate or an all out bulk for me... i loved the recomp results and as you said i have a decent amount of size (the photos dont actually do much justice) but the fat will continue to come off ...



Daggaz said:


> do you have a goal in terms of stats ? certain BF or just certain weight ?


Not a stats person body wise mate, i have always been so fat it really never entered my mind to get to this size for myself really..

as with the title and premise of this thread, this will be about what i can achieve in 365 days.. and that my friend is my goal..

ultinately i want to be leaner and bigger though (thats the big picture)

thanks for following


----------



## flinty90

*DAY 1*

Morning guys, happy new year ..

Medium carb day today

supps taken , creatine, bcaa's, glutamine,CLO, animal pack vit , vit d, vit c

food

Meal 1

60 grams whey

45 grams oats

15 grams dried fruit

Meal 2

210 gram chicken

125 gram basmati mushroom rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

210 gram mince beef

125 gram basmti mushroom rice

100 gram green veg

meal 4 (pre workout)

45 gram oats

60 gram whey

Meal 5

300 gram steak

150 gram potatoes

100 gram green veg

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs peanut butter

that is my medium carb day food for today !!

Macros today

Total cals - 3015

Protein - 317 grams

Carbs - 187 grams

fats - 99 grams


----------



## flinty90

Training today will be something with @R0BLET at 1 pm..

not sure yet what were training , as i have already done legs and back this week and rob has done chest..

will write session down as and when its complete..


----------



## tyramhall

Happy new year mate. Think your right to start a new journal and cut out the bs.

When you training next?


----------



## musclemate

Looking great there matey. Good luck for the year ahead.


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Happy new year mate. Think your right to start a new journal and cut out the bs.
> 
> When you training next?


today mate, then tomorow, then will see whats happening with work .. next week im either in birmingham or down in crawley at gatwick airport !!


----------



## TELBOR

1pm is Boulder o'clock 

I'll bring you a post workout shake mate


----------



## defdaz

flinty90 said:


> *DAY 1*
> 
> Morning guys, happy new year ..
> 
> Medium carb day today
> 
> supps taken , creatine, bcaa's, glutamine,CLO, animal pack vit , vit d, vit c
> 
> food
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 60 grams whey
> 
> 45 grams oats
> 
> 15 grams dried fruit
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 210 gram chicken
> 
> 125 gram basmati mushroom rice
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 210 gram mince beef
> 
> 125 gram basmti mushroom rice
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> meal 4 (pre workout)
> 
> 45 gram oats
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> 300 gram steak
> 
> 150 gram potatoes
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 1 tbs peanut butter
> 
> that is my medium carb day food for today !!
> 
> Macros today
> 
> Total cals - 3015
> 
> Protein - 317 grams
> 
> Carbs - 187 grams
> 
> fats - 99 grams


**** me mate, can you double up on those meals and send them over please? FYUM!!


----------



## C.Hill

You know I'm subbed to this big boy!!!!

Excited for you mate, nice mindset! Your gonna be a beast on 365 days!


----------



## Milky

Last yr was a big yr for some of us in the learning capacity, this yr we can utilise all our new knowledge and make it even better than last yr !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Last yr was a big yr for some of us in the learning capacity, this yr we can utilise all our new knowledge and make it even better than last yr !


Im on your bus there mate... i want to try and focus on me this year .. am still here to support but im not going to get involved with other peoples ways whys and what for's so just worried about what i do .. focus on every single day one at a time .... :thumbup1:

*just a note , forgot to get chicken doh !!!

so swapped meal 2 for haddock instead of chicken !!!*


----------



## 25434

Ello, ello, ello......not wishing u luck but will support in any way I can.....

Good l.......oops.....:laugh: kidding...soz...my idea of a witty joke....I know....f//ck off and get a life woman...haha...


----------



## Guest

I'm in on this Flinty, I am in a very similar boat, need to cut fat and keep size. So be interesting to see how you get it done


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders session with @R0BLET

Warmed up RC's with just cables stretching at various angles etc

Smith press (not counting bar and carriage)

All negatives well over 3 seconds a smooth powerful positive all way down to top of chest

12 x 20kg

12 x 50kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 50kg

Side lat raises DB's

12 x 6 kg

12 x 8 kg

12 x 10 kg

12 x 14 kg

Facepulls

3 sets 12 reps , not sure on weights just keeping all negatives slow and a good pause squeeze at back of movement

Front incline raises

Saw Flex lewis doing these and the looked good so gave them a try

1 set 12 reps @ 8 kg

really no cheating and constant tension on front delts from bottom to top of movement ..

then finished with a couple of warm down stretches

Short BB press

1 set of 15

medicine ball press and punts

1 pyramid set up to 10 reps

really loosens shoulders back off , not for anything else really just moving shoulders around again after all the focus (helps my fcuked shoulders)

then finished with some core stuff Rob shown me (really want to work hard on core this year )

good session to kick the year off


----------



## robc1985

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders session with @R0BLET
> 
> Warmed up RC's with just cables stretching at various angles etc
> 
> Smith press (not counting bar and carriage)
> 
> All negatives well over 3 seconds a smooth powerful positive all way down to top of chest
> 
> 12 x 20kg
> 
> 12 x 50kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 50kg
> 
> Side lat raises DB's
> 
> 12 x 6 kg
> 
> 12 x 8 kg
> 
> 12 x 10 kg
> 
> 12 x 14 kg
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> 3 sets 12 reps , not sure on weights just keeping all negatives slow and a good pause squeeze at back of movement
> 
> Front incline raises
> 
> Saw Flex lewis doing these and the looked good so gave them a try
> 
> 1 set 12 reps @ 8 kg
> 
> really no cheating and constant tension on front delts from bottom to top of movement ..
> 
> then finished with a couple of warm down stretches
> 
> Short BB press
> 
> 1 set of 15
> 
> medicine ball press and punts
> 
> 1 pyramid set up to 10 reps
> 
> really loosens shoulders back off , not for anything else really just moving shoulders around again after all the focus (helps my fcuked shoulders)
> 
> then finished with some core stuff Rob shown me (really want to work hard on core this year )
> 
> good session to kick the year off


Good going with working core. I'm gonna pay attention to it this year too!


----------



## flinty90

im really aching now, had a nice shower and my shoulders and abs are buzzin... coupled with my legs killing too lol .. roll on tomorrow !!!


----------



## flinty90

oh and @Davey666 @RXQueenie @aad123

jjust so you know im here now !!!


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for the heads up!!

Will follow this as before  not wishing u luck as u seriously don't need it!

Will be an awesome year flintus


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> Will follow this as before  not wishing u luck as u seriously don't need it!
> 
> Will be an awesome year flintus


thank you ... i might be in gatwick in next couple of weeks after all


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thank you ... i might be in gatwick in next couple of weeks after all


Haha oh really? We speak properly down here u know!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Haha oh really? We speak properly down here u know!


yeah,, i know ya dont talk rate down there its us lot the talk rate !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im really aching now, had a nice shower and my shoulders and abs are buzzin... coupled with my legs killing too lol .. roll on tomorrow !!!


X2 on shoulders!!! Rears feel smashed


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yeah,, i know ya dont talk rate down there its us lot the talk rate !!!


You ain't gonna last 5 mins lol


----------



## Huntingground

Hi Flinty,

No injections for 6 weeks and you're now natty. Have you been getting coached by dutchscott 

Keep up good work mate, great improvements.


----------



## flinty90

Huntingground said:


> Hi Flinty,
> 
> No injections for 6 weeks and you're now natty. Have you been getting coached by dutchscott
> 
> Keep up good work mate, great improvements.


HAHAHAHA well you know what i mean what is the technical term for someone that hasnt pinned for a while but has obviously pinned in the past ??


----------



## C.Hill

Just saw that bit about natty too lol


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Just saw that bit about natty too lol


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst

Get smashing big fella! Great work on last year...looking forward to the new journal.


----------



## Leigh

Going to wish you luck anyway, not that you need it. The pics look great already and really confirm how you gained your focus towards the latter part of last year.

Will enjoy reading this, Flinty, looking forward to itxx


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Going to wish you luck anyway, not that you need it. The pics look great already and really confirm how you gained your focus towards the latter part of last year.
> 
> Will enjoy reading this, Flinty, looking forward to itxx


cheers chick.. hope your both doing well XX


----------



## luther1

Natty scum


----------



## 25434

Is pinning the term for injecting? sorry to ask but I'm not sure..how long are you at Gatwick for? Long way from home..


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Natty scum


its the way forward bro ...


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Is pinning the term for injecting? sorry to ask but I'm not sure..how long are you at Gatwick for? Long way from home..


yep pinning is injecting chick,,,

yes very long way from home, im hoping not to be there for long, we have a team down there at minute we are going to go help for a few days until we get our own jobs come through X


----------



## flinty90

what do you guys take as a intra workout drink ??? water alone or do you add anything in to it as you train ??


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> cheers chick.. hope your both doing well XX


Thanks, yes we're doing well. I can't wait to shift the podge I've gained this last week. Once the kids are back to school and the gyms opened proper hours again, I'll be back in there.


----------



## Davey666

Thanks for the heads up flintmaster.

Hopefully I can learn and drop some fat through this.

Hapy new year


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Thanks for the heads up flintmaster.
> 
> Hopefully I can learn and drop some fat through this.
> 
> Hapy new year


good to have you here mate !!


----------



## leeds_01

good luck flinty all best with it mate:beer:


----------



## flinty90

come on guys ,, intra workout what do you guys drink ?? water or what do you add to it whilst you train ??

anyone used cytomize ?? from SSn i believe

@RXQueenie


----------



## luther1

bcaa intra for me


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> come on guys ,, intra workout what do you guys drink ?? water or what do you add to it whilst you train ??
> 
> anyone used cytomize ?? from SSn i believe
> 
> @RXQueenie


Tastiest for me by far is orange BBW excel. 1 huge scoop in a shaker if water with extra 10g glutamine.

Love the stuff.

Serving Size: 20g

Amount Per Serving:

Vitamin B6 - 17.3mg

L-Leucine - 6.3g

L-Glutamine - 4.3g

L-Isoleucine - 3.2g

L-Valine - 3.2g

Citrulline Malate - 1.8g


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Tastiest for me by far is orange BBW excel. 1 huge scoop in a shaker if water with extra 10g glutamine.
> 
> Love the stuff.


hey mate what does it contain it isnt a stim is it mate ???


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:



> hey mate what does it contain it isnt a stim is it mate ???


See above ^ stim free.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-excel-2-1-1-bcaa-blend-500g

Good stuff!


----------



## Craigyboy

Mr flinty, will you be using aas at all this year or are you done with all that for the foreseeable future?


----------



## C.Hill

Craigyboy said:


> Mr flinty, will you be using aas at all this year or are you done with all that for the foreseeable future?


Of course he will!!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> See above ^ stim free.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-excel-2-1-1-bcaa-blend-500g
> 
> Good stuff!


ahh sorry mate didnt see the ingredients on first read ... thanks for that will have a look into it ...

what do you feel you gain from it ??


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> Mr flinty, will you be using aas at all this year or are you done with all that for the foreseeable future?





C.Hill said:


> Of course he will!!


LOL lets just see how we go for another 4 - 5 weeks without aas ... then will decide.. my mentor has a cycle lined up for me but its wether i want to go down that road when we get there.. but i am definitely having a 10 - 12 week break from it so wont be doing anything until about mid feb !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> come on guys ,, intra workout what do you guys drink ?? water or what do you add to it whilst you train ??
> 
> anyone used cytomize ?? from SSn i believe
> 
> @RXQueenie


Strive is what I use, with a scoop of vitargo when training fasted or doing legs.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHAHA well you know what i mean what is the technical term for someone that hasnt pinned for a while but has obviously pinned in the past ??


Junkie in rehab.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> come on guys ,, intra workout what do you guys drink ?? water or what do you add to it whilst you train ??
> 
> anyone used cytomize ?? from SSn i believe
> 
> @RXQueenie


Yup tastes Lush as Dave will tell u!

Why do u feel u need some intra workout? At the moment I just sip water but as I'm dieting I need to keep my carbs 'low as fvck' (technical term)


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yup tastes Lush as Dave will tell u!
> 
> Why do u feel u need some intra workout? At the moment I just sip water but as I'm dieting I need to keep my carbs 'low as fvck' (technical term)


i dont feel i need to babe. just if there was something to aid my protein synthesis etc and get more nutrients in whilst working out. im natty i need all help i can get..


----------



## Bad Alan

In like flynn.

Happy new year Flintus hope you smash all your 2013 goals


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> In like flynn.
> 
> Happy new year Flintus hope you smash all your 2013 goals


thanks mate,,, intending to get fcukin awesome this year lol !! hope you continue on your road to greatness to bro !!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate,,, intending to get fcukin awesome this year lol !! hope you continue on your road to greatness to bro !!


Trying dude, good to be back in a routine (apart from last night) you enjoy yourself over the festive period? Are you sticking with bear for the year?


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Trying dude, good to be back in a routine (apart from last night) you enjoy yourself over the festive period? Are you sticking with bear for the year?


yes mate had a great break thanks... put about 4 pounds on over christmas but been back on it for a few days now and have already lost that weight so back to just under where i finished last year...

Im stopping with bear mate until we feel we have done enough.... he has just sent me my week 2 carb cycling plan, and it looks like its getting harder lol !!! cant wait


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> yes mate had a great break thanks... put about 4 pounds on over christmas but been back on it for a few days now and have already lost that weight so back to just under where i finished last year...
> 
> Im stopping with bear mate until we feel we have done enough.... he has just sent me my week 2 carb cycling plan, and it looks like its getting harder lol !!! cant wait


Thats a success dude! You've done well to come out unscathed, I've just about managed the same abit fluffier 

You've done great with him so far so wouldn't be any point in changing now that you both no doubt have a good understanding of how you respond to things. Its all about the grind !


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Thats a success dude! You've done well to come out unscathed, I've just about managed the same abit fluffier
> 
> You've done great with him so far so wouldn't be any point in changing now that you both no doubt have a good understanding of how you respond to things. Its all about the grind !


lol i am deffo a little fluffier mate even though weiht is same.. lol..

and yes Dave is doing well by me at minute mate , he isnt a man of many words, straight to the point and just enough to keep me on track but not too much that i get bored of hearing the cnut lol...

he is definitely invested in me this year and he remains confident in me that we will do well, get rid of more fat and keep me a decent size bro !!


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> come on guys ,, intra workout what do you guys drink ?? water or what do you add to it whilst you train ??
> 
> anyone used cytomize ?? from SSn i believe
> 
> @RXQueenie


I just drink water mate. I've used MP's intra workout BCAAs drink before, which was nice, but I like a constant clear head, so only drink water nowadays.


----------



## gym rat

how we doing old chum. good to see you still grafting away


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> how we doing old chum. good to see you still grafting away


bloody hell where you been hiding lol...


----------



## gym rat

haha been long over due... even done another show lol, started another journal. no more distractions my friend. How have you been? family good?


----------



## TELBOR

gym rat said:


> haha been long over due... even done another show lol, started another journal. no more distractions my friend. How have you been? family good?


X2 on where have you been lol

Morning @flinty90


----------



## MRSTRONG

good luck .


----------



## flinty90

*Day 2*

Morning guys gals and metro's 

Zero carbs day today (tiny carbs rather than absolute zero)

Supps taken as usual same as day 1

food (or lack of lol)

Meal 1

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gam lean mince

100 gram brussels

Meal 3

250 gram turkey breast

100 gram brussels

Meal 4 (pre workout)

60 gram whey

TRAINING

Meal 5

300 gram ribeye steak

100 gram cabbage

Meal 6 pre bed

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Macros today will be

Cals 2450

pro 300

fats 107 grams (due to mince beef for meal and steak)

carbs less than 40 grams


----------



## flinty90

Training toniht will be back or chest.. shoulders are still humming so may be back .. will write up routine later

On way to birmingham in 10 minutes to look at some work !!

have a good day guys..

MAKE IT COUNT !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Training toniht will be back or chest.. shoulders are still humming so may be back .. will write up routine later
> 
> On way to birmingham in 10 minutes to look at some work !!
> 
> have a good day guys..
> 
> MAKE IT COUNT !!


Do chest lol Back is on Saturday morning


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Do chest lol Back is on Saturday morning


you need to do legs .. and i need to come and make you do it


----------



## robc1985

flinty90 said:


> you need to do legs .. and i need to come and make you do it


Legs legs legs!!!!! Squat dammit.


----------



## flinty90

Well @R0BLET is dodging my legs session like a fcukin pickpocket in Oliver twist film we all know pmsl .. fcukin cry baby !!!


----------



## robc1985

flinty90 said:


> Well @R0BLET is dodging my legs session like a fcukin pickpocket in Oliver twist film we all know pmsl .. fcukin cry baby !!!


There's Only one way around that. Peer pressure or mocking him in front of others. That normally works


----------



## flinty90

robc1985 said:


> There's Only one way around that. Peer pressure or mocking him in front of others. That normally works


Dont worry i will ... lol...

just happens to be training tonight when i will be training myself at my gym hahaha convenient as he has the day off :whistling:

offered to go train him this afternoon but he is too busy. even offered to train him at my gym later before my session and i will even pay lol (no reply)

he must be busy cooking or having his hair cut


----------



## robc1985

flinty90 said:


> Dont worry i will ... lol...
> 
> just happens to be training tonight when i will be training myself at my gym hahaha convenient as he has the day off :whistling:
> 
> offered to go train him this afternoon but he is too busy. even offered to train him at my gym later before my session and i will even pay lol (no reply)
> 
> he must be busy cooking or having his hair cut


The longer He leaves it the longer he'll be walking like John Wayne with a cucumber up his a$s


----------



## flinty90

robc1985 said:


> The longer He leaves it the longer he'll be walking like John Wayne with a cucumber up his a$s


i just cant bare to look at him like this


----------



## robc1985

You have a duty of care to him


----------



## flinty90

its ok he getting mardy now !! i have work to do !! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i just cant bare to look at him like this


You never will, he'd never hold that much upper body mass as his gym only goes up to 36kg bells


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

hello flints, didnt get a chance to congratulate you on your transformation before your other journal got locked, so well done mate, the difference is unreal, you must be made up! joined the forum when it was into its 10,000th page so will be good to sub to this one right from the start!

lets see what these 365 days can bring, smash it pal!


----------



## flinty90

danMUNDY said:


> hello flints, didnt get a chance to congratulate you on your transformation before your other journal got locked, so well done mate, the difference is unreal, you must be made up! joined the forum when it was into its 10,000th page so will be good to sub to this one right from the start!
> 
> lets see what these 365 days can bring, smash it pal!


Thanks Dan glad your on board from day 1 mate, hope to have even better success this year ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> Thanks Dan glad your on board from day 1 mate, hope to have even better success this year ...


glad to be along for the ride, if your moving the mountain journo was anything to go by, this will def be one to watch :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

chest session done

started with light flies, straight arm pushdowns and tricep pushdowns to warm up

*Smith press* (flat) All done with 3 second negatives to chest and a 1 second powerful positive

15 x 70 kg

15 x 90 kg

12 x 110 kg

dropset 8 x 130 kg , 8 x 100 kg, 10 x 70 kg 12 x 30 kg

chest was full after this

*pec deck* (3 second negs again , smooth controlled powerful positive with a 1 second squeeze)

12 x 50 kg

12 x 60 kg

12 x 80 kg

8 x 92.5 kg then 3 negatives helped up by spotter and holding it hard all way back

*incline DB press* (3 second positeves, rest pause on chest level then a smooth positive)

12 x 30 kg

12 x 35 kg

10 x 40 kg

*
Cable crossovers*

2 sets of 12 @ 30 kg

20 minutes stationary bike cardio

i feel knackered.. not a bad session for a zero carbs day .... feel good though !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice straight forward session mate, good stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Nice straight forward session mate, good stuff.


X2 especially with the carb situation!


----------



## flinty90

cheers. just trying to keep things simple. but feel everything this year. a lot more TUT stuff. see if i can drop weights but focus more on the muscle im working.. seems to feel good so will see how it goes for a few weeks.. im running out of assistance test and zero carbs lol. weights arent going to be great. so may aswell make most of what i can do with them


----------



## robc1985

Good session mate. Kudos with no carbs too!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## flinty90

*DAY 3*

Morning people..

Low carbs day today

Food will be

Meal 1

60 gram whey

25 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram turkey breast

75 gram basmatie rice (sundried tomato)

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

210 gram mince beef

75 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 4 (pre workout)

60 gram whey

25 gram oats

Meal 5

300 gram steak

150 gram jacket spud

100 gram green veg

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs peanut butter

Macros

calories - 2865

protein - 339 grams

carbs - 151 grams

fats - 88 grams


----------



## flinty90

Must dash got to be in court soon getting picked up at 8:30 and got to cook my turkey yet lol..

will post macros for today later

Have a good day guys

Oh session today will be arms core and cardio !!!


----------



## flinty90

for them thats interested i have updated day 3 meal plan with macros !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

How many g carbs in your high carb days mate?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> How many g carbs in your high carb days mate?


errm 75 % more than a low day X

roughly 330 grams mate


----------



## 25434

Evening Flintus...hope today went well, your food sounds good...I may be in pinching ideas....cough...mebbe....hee hee...

Have a good evening..


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty...errrm...oh lawddd...I was the last one in! I may be a stalker...lol.....

Happy Friday, have a great day, be strong with the diet and training...ummm...not sure why I said that...my idea of support? lol feel freee to poke me in the eyes if we ever meet...hahahaha......durrrr...I'm in training....take care mister...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Flinty...errrm...oh lawddd...I was the last one in! I may be a stalker...lol.....
> 
> Happy Friday, have a great day, be strong with the diet and training...ummm...not sure why I said that...my idea of support? lol feel freee to poke me in the eyes if we ever meet...hahahaha......durrrr...I'm in training....take care mister...


Stalker 

Morning Flinty


----------



## flinty90

morning guys.. didnt get chance to train yesterday. was only arms but ah well... will be doing cardio tonight when i get back. then back with roblet tomorrow...

will post food and day 4 info later when home ..


----------



## Little_Jay

does dave sort ur traning mate or just diet?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning guys.. didnt get chance to train yesterday. was only arms but ah well... will be doing cardio tonight when i get back. then back with roblet tomorrow...
> 
> will post food and day 4 info later when home ..


Roll on tomorrow  :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> does dave sort ur traning mate or just diet?


Just my diet mate ... my training is done as best i can mate, obviously its been great over the break but gets a bit harder to work round if im working away etc..

but i have learned a lot about training from Daves training sessions i have attended !!!


----------



## flinty90

*Day 4*

Food wise should have been high carbs day , but not managed it today

Meal 1

60 gram whey

Meal 2

sausage,egg,beans,black pudding,bacon, 2 slices toast 1 glass milk

meal 4

4 digestive biscuits

60 gram whey

meal 5 (back home pre workout)

100 gram oats

60 gram whey

meal 6

300 gram mince beef

300 gram potatoes

100 gram brussels

meal 7 Pre bed

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Macros ???? but protein has still been over 300 grams food just been very poor (I WILL BOW MY HEAD IN SHAME)

Trained back tonight (will train Roblet seperate tomorrow on back..)

Medium grip pulldowns

3 sets of 12

1 set underhand grip

BOR

3 sets 12 reps

Romanian Deads

4 sets 12 reps (up to 150 kg on these tonight with ease.) will go 170 next session !!

Peek a boos

3 sets 12 reps

single arm lat pull downs

3 sets 12 reps

15 minuutes cardio on stationary bike

back feels great..

Diet today as i have been away from home with absolutely no preperation has been sporadic and a bit poor but have had plenty of shakes to keep protein levels up ..

Back on it strict tomorrow not good just on day 4 but needs must...

hope you have all had a good day and made it count !!


----------



## biglbs

Snuck in under my radar you iron bashing ,blubber burning dynamo,gonna see some sh1t here then.....Have a steak on me,,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Snuck in under my radar you iron bashing ,blubber burning dynamo,gonna see some sh1t here then.....
> View attachment 106404
> Have a steak on me,,


Welcome bro ... that looks fcukin awesome !!


----------



## flinty90

Happy saturday to everyone thats reading lol (Me) !!! :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

*DAY 5*

High Carb day

Meal 1 (pre workout)

60 gram whey

90 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram mince beef

250 gram basmati sundried tomato rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

250 gram turkey breast

250 gram basmati mushroom rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

60 gram oats

60 gram whey

Meal 5

300 gram steak

300 gram potatoes

100 gram green veg

Meal 6 (pre bed)

60 gram whey

1tbs PB

Macros

Calories - 3990

Protein - 369 grams

carbs - 330 grams

fats - 124 grams (little high today due to using mince again as a meal rather than chicken or fish)

Mea


----------



## flinty90

off in a minute to go train Roblet and another female friend of mine, will put them through the back session i did last night ....

Weighed in this morning a few pounds down in weight so now sat at

*107.4 kg..*

really want to get teeth into this carb cycling now.. and next weeks cycling programme looks harder with 3 zero days as opposed to 1 like this week GULP ...

feeling pretty strong

feeling still nice and full maybe a little bit smaller shoulders and chest wise, my back is feeling huge though really wide and thick.

Bodywise i have felt tighter than this but will continue on as i know diet last weeks as been a bit wishy washy over chrimbo so will stil be clearing out really..

Have a good day , and as always make it count !!!


----------



## Milky

Legs for me today and l will be moaning for days about it or l wont be happy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one flints, doesn't sound like.you'll have to work too hard to make robina throw his ring up today Pmsl


----------



## Davey666

Good morning all 

I think I will have a day off today, maybe some cardio later. I feel [email protected]


----------



## biglbs

Roblet and another female friend of mine---pmsl-----poor rob,you even think of him as a girlfriend now pmsl


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Roblet and another female friend of mine---pmsl-----poor rob,you even think of him as a girlfriend now pmsl


10 points to the big fella for noticing that play on words x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one flints, doesn't sound like.you'll have to work too hard to make robina throw his ring up today Pmsl


he threw up once whilst training mate but fair fcuks to him he continued and pushed hard,, pretty pleased with him this session mate ..

I jumped in on romanian deads as i felt strong

180kg for 12 pretty easily thats pretty good to say you dont ever put the weight down totally.. i felt i could have gone 200 kg and still done a goo set of 8 ...

so im well happy today,, back is getting sore now though from yesterdays sesssion...

Well done @R0BLET you could have easily skipped today mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I think I will have a day off today, maybe some cardio later. I feel [email protected]


Hi Davey.. what sort of programme you following mate and diet ???


----------



## Davey666

I need a kick up the **** ATM with diet 

Diet has been:

Meal 1 7am = 2 slices wholemeal toast, double protein shake.

Meal 2 10am = tin of tuna

meal 3 12/12:30pm = 6 egg omlet, double protein shake.

Meal 4 3/3:30pm = tin tuna

Train at 5:30pm

Meal 5 7/7:30pm chicken & rice

meal 6 10pm double protein shake.

My program has been Wendler of somewhat lol. Well I was following it but since xmas I have been sort of following it but with more reps as the small amount of reps in my head makes me feel I should be doing more. Plus I have trained every night, this has only been my day off.

I know my diet is poo and need more carbs but I really struggle to eat good carbs. Just the food above I really struggle to eat, I struggle when eating. Seems too much lol.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> he threw up once whilst training mate but fair fcuks to him he continued and pushed hard,, pretty pleased with him this session mate ..
> 
> I jumped in on romanian deads as i felt strong
> 
> 180kg for 12 pretty easily thats pretty good to say you dont ever put the weight down totally.. i felt i could have gone 200 kg and still done a goo set of 8 ...
> 
> so im well happy today,, back is getting sore now though from yesterdays sesssion...
> 
> Well done @R0BLET you could have easily skipped today mate !!!


Thanks mate, can't throw caution to the wind if I want this can I  Awesome session on back yet again, next time weights with go up!

Absolutely píssed those 180's out mate, made it look too easy tbh...... sure your still natty lol!


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> I need a kick up the **** ATM with diet
> 
> Diet has been:
> 
> Meal 1 7am = 2 slices wholemeal toast, double protein shake.
> 
> Meal 2 10am = tin of tuna
> 
> meal 3 12/12:30pm = 6 egg omlet, double protein shake.
> 
> Meal 4 3/3:30pm = tin tuna
> 
> Train at 5:30pm
> 
> Meal 5 7/7:30pm chicken & rice
> 
> meal 6 10pm double protein shake.
> 
> My program has been Wendler of somewhat lol. Well I was following it but since xmas I have been sort of following it but with more reps as the small amount of reps in my head makes me feel I should be doing more. Plus I have trained every night, this has only been my day off.
> 
> I know my diet is poo and need more carbs but I really struggle to eat good carbs. Just the food above I really struggle to eat, I struggle when eating. Seems too much lol.


yeah without trying to sound negative that diet does need a lot of work mate...

and the more reps you should try adding weight and bringing down rest times mate you will feel it more than doing more reps bro !!!


----------



## Davey666

Also need to start getting my backside out of bed early again. before xmas I was up at 4am every morning doing fasted cardio on static bike for 40 minutes. Then static bike for 30 to 40 minutes after every session.

I also really enjoyed the fasted cardio, so next week hopefully I can get up and do it before work again


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, can't throw caution to the wind if I want this can I  Awesome session on back yet again, next time weights with go up!
> 
> Absolutely píssed those 180's out mate, made it look too easy tbh...... sure your still natty lol!


Yes bro only creatine and whatever test is actually left in me from 6 weeks ago lol.... i can tell im unassisted as like i said to you i dont feel as big...

you did well... when you lifted today i felt that you really had your avi un your mind and how much your back and things are coming on,, you gotta dig deep to keep imporving them mate and i know you will, your going to get in a great position this year physique wise bro ... just keep turning up and giving your balls every session like i say you only get one shot at that session you may aswell walk out the gym knowing you gave everything X


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Also need to start getting my backside out of bed early again. before xmas I was up at 4am every morning doing fasted cardio on static bike for 40 minutes. Then static bike for 30 to 40 minutes after every session.
> 
> I also really enjoyed the fasted cardio, so next week hopefully I can get up and do it before work again


well the cardio will help with appetite mate and keeping you feel refreshed and hungry.. sort diet out and you should be on your way mate .. hoping as i keep logging things you can pick up some hints or tips on things diet wise or training !!!


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> yeah without trying to sound negative that diet does need a lot of work mate...
> 
> and the more reps you should try adding weight and bringing down rest times mate you will feel it more than doing more reps bro !!!


I train with my brother, so the rest time is only when he his doing his reps. My lifts aint too bad on weight. Example for shoulders is OHP start of with 20kg bar 2 sets of 10, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 5, 60kg x 5, 70kg x as many as possible. Then work down same reps and weight.

Then assistance is seated DB OHP, only 4 sets of 12, 3 sets of face pulls, 3 sets of DB side raises.


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> well the cardio will help with appetite mate and keeping you feel refreshed and hungry.. sort diet out and you should be on your way mate .. hoping as i keep logging things you can pick up some hints or tips on things diet wise or training !!!


I will agree diet is sh!t, I have always struggled with it.

Its also not negative what you say, It helps in the mind knowing it has to be changed. Its more a possitive.


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> I train with my brother, so the rest time is only when he his doing his reps. My lifts aint too bad on weight. Example for shoulders is OHP start of with 20kg bar 2 sets of 10, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 5, 60kg x 5, 70kg x as many as possible. Then work down same reps and weight.
> 
> Then assistance is seated DB OHP, only 4 sets of 12, 3 sets of face pulls, 3 sets of DB side raises.


keep alternating mate.. 3 sets of heavy pressing for 8-10 reps

assistance doing 3/4 sets of 12-15 reps

then swap it around so assistance is heavier first, then pressing is lighter..for more reps

keeps it changing around and keep running like that on a fortnightly rotation for 10 weeks..

see how you go


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Yes bro only creatine and whatever test is actually left in me from 6 weeks ago lol.... i can tell im unassisted as like i said to you i dont feel as big...
> 
> you did well... when you lifted today i felt that you really had your avi un your mind and how much your back and things are coming on,, you gotta dig deep to keep imporving them mate and i know you will, your going to get in a great position this year physique wise bro ... just keep turning up and giving your balls every session like i say you only get one shot at that session you may aswell walk out the gym knowing you gave everything X


No test then lol Still loom as big to me, but i guess you look in the mirror each day.

That's exactly the thoughts I have tbh mate, can't go backwards in what we do so I just kept pushing.

Just realised, I'm away next weekend!! I'll be lost


----------



## flinty90

feel tired out this afternoon. sat on settee nodding after my turkey and rice lol... backs starting to seize up.. dom dom dom doms


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> feel tired out this afternoon. sat on settee nodding after my turkey and rice lol... backs starting to seize up.. dom dom dom doms


Get the darts on and see what real athletes look like! Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Get the darts on and see what real athletes look like! Pmsl


mate there my number 1 inspiration lol. @Milky watches phil heath and training vids. i watch darts and dominoes matches lol..


----------



## Milky

Davey666 said:


> I train with my brother, so the rest time is only when he his doing his reps. My lifts aint too bad on weight. Example for shoulders is OHP start of with 20kg bar 2 sets of 10, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 5, 60kg x 5, 70kg x as many as possible. Then work down same reps and weight.
> 
> Then assistance is seated DB OHP, only 4 sets of 12, 3 sets of face pulls, 3 sets of DB side raises.


Re the rest time between sets.

One thing l picked up on straight away with @loganator was the fact he doesnt start a new set till he is absolutely ready, he doesnt rush. I tried this and l found the next set was much better, l felt re energised and ready to go for it.

Just an observation and FTR Log is a fu*king unit of a man !


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> mate there my number 1 inspiration lol. @Milky watches phil heath and training vids. i watch darts and dominoes matches lol..


I have a new inspiration, Antoine Vaillante mate fu*king awesome, Phil is still the man tho !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Re the rest time between sets.
> 
> One thing l picked up on straight away with @loganator was the fact he doesnt start a new set till he is absolutely ready, he doesnt rush. I tried this and l found the next set was much better, l felt re energised and ready to go for it.
> 
> Just an observation and FTR Log is a fu*king unit of a man !


i should think it works well.if.lifting on the limits each set ..??


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Re the rest time between sets.
> 
> One thing l picked up on straight away with @loganator was the fact he doesnt start a new set till he is absolutely ready, he doesnt rush. I tried this and l found the next set was much better, l felt re energised and ready to go for it.
> 
> Just an observation and FTR Log is a fu*king unit of a man !


Unless your deliberatly training to lose fat i never understood why anyone would train until they were a 100% ready,

you can then kill the set,especialy drop sets and negs,

it is a bit like Dorian yates ,he was the same max recovery=max input to next set imo


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have a new inspiration, Antoine Vaillante mate fu*king awesome, Phil is still the man tho !


lol.. i cant get enough if roelly winklaar matebat minute. love the way he trains and his physique is fcukin mint...


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Roblet and another female friend of mine---pmsl-----poor rob,you even think of him as a girlfriend now pmsl


 :lol: I noticed that too, but you beat me to commenting on it!


----------



## Greshie

Davey666 said:


> I need a kick up the **** ATM with diet
> 
> Diet has been:
> 
> Meal 1 7am = 2 slices wholemeal toast, double protein shake.
> 
> Meal 2 10am = tin of tuna
> 
> meal 3 12/12:30pm = 6 egg omlet, double protein shake.
> 
> Meal 4 3/3:30pm = tin tuna
> 
> Train at 5:30pm
> 
> Meal 5 7/7:30pm chicken & rice
> 
> meal 6 10pm double protein shake.
> 
> My program has been Wendler of somewhat lol. Well I was following it but since xmas I have been sort of following it but with more reps as the small amount of reps in my head makes me feel I should be doing more. Plus I have trained every night, this has only been my day off.
> 
> I know my diet is poo and need more carbs but I really struggle to eat good carbs. Just the food above I really struggle to eat, I struggle when eating. Seems too much lol.


I'm doing Wendlers and go all out with reps on the Superset and also the Assistance.

I also struggle with diet, I don't know how some people manage to pack away so much food.....


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Re the rest time between sets.
> 
> One thing l picked up on straight away with @loganator was the fact he doesnt start a new set till he is absolutely ready, he doesnt rush. I tried this and l found the next set was much better, l felt re energised and ready to go for it.
> 
> Just an observation and FTR Log is a fu*king unit of a man !


Mainly chest and legs I like to have a good break between sets simply because I like to train as heavy as poss with high reps so I need full replenisment of atp levels between sets that takes a min of 3.5 mins and as long as 5 mins ,

arms on the other hand I like to blast thru and shoulders and back are somewhere inbetween


----------



## Greshie

As you've noticed Flints, I've only just picked up on your new journal .... and I like your positive approach ... stick with it :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> I'm doing Wendlers and go all out with reps on the Superset and also the Assistance.
> 
> I also struggle with diet, I don't know how some people manage to pack away so much food.....


Hay Sir G your food is lovely,i know macros aint good but,the food is yummmmm!


----------



## loganator

flinty90 said:


> i should think it works well.if.lifting on the limits each set ..??


A good example of why I do this with chest is a working set can consist of 7 x 160 kg dropset to 5 x 120 dropset to 10 x 80 drop set to 15 x 40 plus 6 or 7 negatives to finish so thats quite a few reps cosidering the previous set would have been about 15 x 120 ..........

same with legs you cant do 12 x 185 ass to grass then do it again 30 secs later intensity and weight require full replenishment of atp whereas shapers I bang one after the other


----------



## Davey666

Greshie said:


> I'm doing Wendlers and go all out with reps on the Superset and also the Assistance.
> 
> I also struggle with diet, I don't know how some people manage to pack away so much food.....


Im a fat f*cker though :scared:

Maybe I should start a log instead of jumping on Flintys lol. Then I could get some help possibly.


----------



## flinty90

loganator said:


> A good example of why I do this with chest is a working set can consist of 7 x 160 kg dropset to 5 x 120 dropset to 10 x 80 drop set to 15 x 40 plus 6 or 7 negatives to finish so thats quite a few reps cosidering the previous set would have been about 15 x 120 ..........
> 
> same with legs you cant do 12 x 185 ass to grass then do it again 30 secs later intensity and weight require full replenishment of atp whereas shapers I bang one after the other


yes mate thats pretty good levels of weight, and i agree it would be best to hit your next set when you have recouped well...

what sort of ROM and TUT are you normally doing mate , im working a lot on TUT at minute especially on the negative of each movement with a nice powerfulf but smooth positive..

seems to be ripping the body to bits its great !!!


----------



## flinty90

Just this minute been called by work...

up at 4:30 am monday to go work in gatwick all week :sad:

Ah well @RXQueenie looks like i will be finding your gym for some sessions chick !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Just this minute been called by work...
> 
> up at 4:30 am monday to go work in gatwick all week :sad:
> 
> Ah well @RXQueenie looks like i will be finding your gym for some sessions chick !!!


Grrrrrr, on a Monday 4.30am sucks!!


----------



## TELBOR

Gymrats - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3794459


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Just this minute been called by work...
> 
> up at 4:30 am monday to go work in gatwick all week :sad:
> 
> Ah well @RXQueenie looks like i will be finding your gym for some sessions chick !!!


Check out the forest gym website - it's amazing!!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Check out the forest gym website - it's amazing!!!


ok well get ready then hey lol !!!


----------



## 25434

Hello Flintus.....I work out at forest too.....I'll be the one wearing pink probably, staring at the floor and actually weeing myself if u look in my direction...yup! That'll be me...lolol....


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ok well get ready then hey lol !!!


You're more likely to see IB than me tbh


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hello Flintus.....I work out at forest too.....I'll be the one wearing pink probably, staring at the floor and actually weeing myself if u look in my direction...yup! That'll be me...lolol....


well that will be awesome to meet ya, i can give you a bear hug and borrow your pink vest lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You're more likely to see IB than me tbh


oh ok so you wont be fcukin making any effort to actually meet me then PHU MEH !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> oh ok so you wont be fcukin making any effort to actually meet me then PHU MEH !!!


I didn't realise u wanted to!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I didn't realise u wanted to!


LOL you sh1tting serious ???


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> LOL you sh1tting serious ???


Yeah! I'm a right fatty at the moment! You'll laugh at me


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah! I'm a right fatty at the moment! You'll laugh at me


All u have to do is stand next to me and ta daaaaaaaaaaa.....instant thin....


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah! I'm a right fatty at the moment! You'll laugh at me


yes your probably right , especially with me bieng a fcukin ethiopian and all that


----------



## Northern Lass

Journal looking good , keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

YummyMummy said:


> Journal looking good , keep up the good work :thumb:


thanks yummy good to see you here X


----------



## lxm

showing face!

off to batch BIG BROTHER.

(that is all........  )


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah! I'm a right fatty at the moment! You'll laugh at me


----------



## gym rat

how are you finding the carb cycling as opposed to other dieting methods?


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> how are you finding the carb cycling as opposed to other dieting methods?


Morning mate... to be fair only done it straight through for a week at minute but i quite like it mate.. when i have ran a good 4 weeks solid i will make more of an opinion about it bro and will let you know how i go ..

at minute though i feel not lacking in anything, still feeling pretty strong... weight is dropping slightly (that could be christmas weight) even though im nearly 4 pounds down on weight i was before xmas,,, so 8 pounds altogether in a week and half ..

i have uppped cardio a lot though so could be that..


----------



## flinty90

*Day 6*

Low Carb day

Meal 1

25 grams oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram chicken

60 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

250 gram chicken

60 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

60 gram whey

20 gram oats

Meal 5

300 gram Ribeye steak

75 gram potatoes

100 gram green veg

Meal 6 Pre bed

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Macros

Calories - 2730

Protein - 336 g

Carbs - 126 g

Fats - 85 g


----------



## flinty90

Will be at gym this morning about 8:30 to train one of my female clients on legs... now i am at gatwick tomorrow i will also jump in with her and do legs myself...

back is feeling really tight today so thats good.. im not expecting big numbers on squats today but will be hammering ext, ham curls, calves and some leg pressing ....

have a great day guys ,

thanks for reading my shizzle


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs this morning too flints for me!! Hate training them in the AM, good to know someone else will be suffering


----------



## lxm

Looks like a nice course of food planned for a day!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Will be at gym this morning about 8:30 to train one of my female clients on legs... now i am at gatwick tomorrow i will also jump in with her and do legs myself...
> 
> back is feeling really tight today so thats good.. im not expecting big numbers on squats today but will be hammering ext, ham curls, calves and some leg pressing ....
> 
> have a great day guys ,
> 
> thanks for reading my shizzle


Have a good one mate! Well, you'll be done now lol

Back is feeling awesome after yesterday, so thanks :beer:

Legs and low carb day, you'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one mate, can't believe you are contemplating squats after two sessions of Sldl recently!?!?! Nutter


----------



## biglbs

Good man ,all in and done,,


----------



## flinty90

cheers guys ...

Legs today was errm tough lol

low carbs to kick morning off and the romanian deads yesterday (not a perfect scenario for legs today) but needs must and i really went to train someone else but jumped in to hit them

started on

seated ham curls

4 sets 15 reps, going down to partials (cramp worthy stuff lol) went up to about 50 kg that was my limit

squats

4 sets 12 reps of wider stance atg (really in bits only went up to 120 for last set and just squeezed 9 reps out .. )

Leg extensions

5 sets 12 - 15 reps with partials went up to about 75 kg but i was flagging

leg press

2 sets 15 reps nice and slow up and down (first time i used machine dont know if i liked it or not) didnt take note of weight think it was about 90 kg

Calve press

3 sets 20 reps really slow negs weight up to stack about 110 kg

then did 2 sets of lunges onto the power plate.. then laid quads and calves on to massage the fcukers lol

35 minutes treadmill 5 incline at 5.5 kmh

good session

dinner just one down but the piddly little potatoe looked pathtic at 60 grams ll


----------



## TELBOR

Animal lol!

I think the calve press machine stack is 140kg?

Nice session mate, your really going to feel it tomorrow


----------



## Davey666

Good afternoon all.

Nice session flints


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro, up and at 'em!

Hope your nice and sore


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:



> Morning bro, up and at 'em!
> 
> Hope your nice and sore


im horrible lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im horrible lol !!!


Lol, I bet! But horrible in a good sense body wise 

I feel good after playing spot the bin man with the girls before 6am lol


----------



## flinty90

DAY 7

Zero carb day

morning guys. will be busy at work this week. so will just be posting basics as on phone.. you all know my daily foid days and macros now. they wont change. its either zero.low.med or high.

training will be as and when this week will note any training done and write it all up at weekend if it changes much from normal routine.. hope you keep reading guys. this is just my life. on the road and trying to keep everyting on track lol..

i made a promise to myself i wouldnt get wound up too much about work this year. so see how long that lasts ..

have a good day and week. will catch up later ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good week mate


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> DAY 7
> 
> Zero carb day
> 
> morning guys. will be busy at work this week. so will just be posting basics as on phone.. you all know my daily foid days and macros now. they wont change. its either zero.low.med or high.
> 
> training will be as and when this week will note any training done and write it all up at weekend if it changes much from normal routine.. hope you keep reading guys. this is just my life. on the road and trying to keep everyting on track lol..
> 
> i made a promise to myself i wouldnt get wound up too much about work this year. so see how long that lasts ..
> 
> have a good day and week. will catch up later ...


Try to keep focused m8.

Then when you get back, get Rob in the gym and take your frustation of work on him with a blast of a session


----------



## lxm

We getting a wee nosey at your zero carb eat once your able ?


----------



## biglbs

Keep strong,no eating with the lads,it aint allowed,when they have beer,go and count prayer beads...


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Keep strong,no eating with the lads,it aint allowed,when they have beer,go and count prayer beads...


He's not eating with the lads... He's coming to Casa de queenie for dinner lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> He's not eating with the lads... He's coming to Casa de queenie for dinner lol


But there would be calories in wine........as brought for a lady,like you


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> But there would be calories in wine........as brought for a lady,like you


Lol wine is banned! Water and meat here  oh and maybe some veg if he's lucky


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Lol wine is banned! Water and meat here  oh and maybe some veg if he's lucky


Two veg?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Lol wine is banned! Water and meat here  oh and maybe some veg if he's lucky


Sirloin, Spuds and Brussels 

Sorted!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Sirloin, Spuds and Brussels
> 
> Sorted!!


But potatoes are banned too...

Sugar snap peas?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> But potatoes are banned too...
> 
> Sugar snap peas?


Not coming to your place,without wine/spuds/steak and .......er no better not go there:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> But potatoes are banned too...
> 
> Sugar snap peas?


Oh dear.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> But potatoes are banned too...
> 
> Sugar snap peas?


I've concluded today that potatoes are basically sh1t. They are really filling and lb for lb have quite a low carb content, whats the point? Back to doughnuts :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> I've concluded today that potatoes are basically sh1t. They are really filling and lb for lb have quite a low carb content, whats the point? Back to doughnuts :lol:


But doughnuts have a whole in? It needs filling with something. Like a Twinkie maybe??


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> But doughnuts have a whole in? It needs filling with something. Like a Twinkie maybe??


That was where i was not gonna go above,all doughnuts are a bit small ya see...


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> But doughnuts have a whole in? It needs filling with something. Like a Twinkie maybe??


Jammy ones don't plus jam has good carbs in right? Cos its fruit??


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That was where i was not gonna go above,all doughnuts are a bit small ya see...


Sausage fingers :lol:


----------



## flinty90

not long got in digs. jobs pretty cool but hard graft. we have planes landing literally coming within 50 metres over our heads. its pretty awesome and loud..

cant wait to meet ib and queenie. hoping it will be tuesday or thursday. and hoping to get in forest gym for a session..

diet bang on today zero carbs. feel hungry. ready for my steak. then back to chill out and read some more of my book tonight.. shattered .com..


----------



## Queenie

Tomorrow is fine with me flints


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Tomorrow is fine with me flints


any particular time ?? i will keep you informed of how were doing obviously as its hit and miss finish times.. but 7 pm sound good x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> any particular time ?? i will keep you informed of how were doing obviously as its hit and miss finish times.. but 7 pm sound good x


Yeah that's fine. I'll text u my address


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm cooking so bring a bottle (of antibiotics)


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'm cooking so bring a bottle (of antibiotics)


mg:no doughnuts then!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro!


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus, have a great training sess with IB and Q........


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning Flintus, have a great training sess with IB and Q........


dont think i will be training just eating and meeting today.. im shattered and wont finish early enough to train tbf.. walked past IB's place on way to dinner last night lol.. i quite like it down here it looks pretty good


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'm cooking so bring a bottle (of antibiotics)


dont forget for me zero carbs today DOH !!! lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hang on I'll get my violin out for you lol


----------



## flinty90

DAY 8

Zero carb day...

flagging today. really hard work and feeling hungry. lol.. but will fight on. sorry not a big update but not done anything lol..

must be burning well over 4 k calories at work today alone.. felt tighter this morning. cant wait for high carb day tomorrow ..


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hang on I'll get my violin out for you lol


lol thanks bro. ( you still got sniffles)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol thanks bro. ( you still got sniffles)


Lol no thank god I blasted the germs away with test prop


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> dont forget for me zero carbs today DOH !!! lol..


Lol, I'm cooking so tell q what to buy.

You should of knocked if you were out last night bud, PMd or whatever!


----------



## biglbs

Have a lovely meal you guys,xxx


----------



## MURPHYZ

Just found the new journal m8, always enjoy your journals so I'll be following you again this year. If I'm able to help or offer anything then I will do so.


----------



## tyramhall

Breeny said:


> Just found the new journal m8, always enjoy your journals so I'll be following you again this year. If I'm able to help or offer anything then I will do so.


Good to see you back mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Have a good day pushing those pipes around all day


----------



## biglbs

Morning meaty matey.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Morning meaty matey.


lol morning mate..

morning rob and everyone else reading x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Flintstain, have a good one mate


----------



## flinty90

Day 9

high carbs day woohooo

had a great meal and chat with queenie and incredible bulk last night. a gorgeous steak and plenty of veg. was lush..

nice to meet them both and no doubt will be meeting them again. (my shout for food next time).

was gagging for my carbs this morning. work really took it out of me yesterday but i slept like a log and feel good.. will be getting to forest gym tonight to hit shoulders. and buy some protein lol im running out down here..

have a good day folks. and as always make it count..


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good boulder session bro!


----------



## Queenie

So excited that you're gonna train at forest!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> So excited that you're gonna train at forest!!!!!


me too. love going to different gyms and having a play... shoulders gonna be ringing ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> So excited that you're gonna train at forest!!!!!


Make sure you report back if the big cvnt turns out to be weak as pi55 with shocking form lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Make sure you report back if the big cvnt turns out to be weak as pi55 with shocking form lol


Does joe weider know that flinty is 'the trainer of champions'?

I bet the Cnut grunts and groans just parting with his admission fee


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Does joe weider know that flinty is 'the trainer of champions'?
> 
> I bet the Cnut grunts and groans just parting with his admission fee


pmsl your welcome to come find out big boys see how you get on ... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> pmsl your welcome to come find out big boys see how you get on ... x


It's on my to do list this year :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> It's on my to do list this year :beer:


fcukin best be bro. im going to rape the sphincter out of you (any of you) that come for a session.. we might even fcukin train aswell lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcukin best be bro. im going to rape the sphincter out of you (any of you) that come for a session.. we might even fcukin train aswell lol...


Sounds like a great day out! lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a great day out! lol


DAY?? im only fcuking human bro lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> DAY?? im fcuking natty bro lol..


Oh yeah, sorry :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Flinty, hope you had a great session at Forest.....hope you're suitably pained tomorra..hahaha...and I mean that in the nicest possible way of course...


----------



## Queenie

Cuddles for flinty from both me and Kate at the gym... Yup he was the envy of the place lol


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Cuddles for flinty from both me and Kate at the gym... Yup he was the envy of the place lol


Bless him! Bet that got him a few more reps out.

Did he get some merchandise? I'm sure he just works away to go collecting hoodies lol


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Bless him! Bet that got him a few more reps out.
> 
> Did he get some merchandise? I'm sure he just works away to go collecting hoodies lol


I think he was planning to! But tbh I think he's gonna be a forest gym regular over the next few months as working on m25 I think he said... So plenty of time to grab a t shirt! If not ill send him one


----------



## flinty90

wow i think i just got in from gym. had 2 pieces of chicken from asda and crashed out within minutes.. .

went to the gym. did a pretty good but fast paced shoulders sesh.. and then back out.

was certainly a busy place. did bend all the van side in getting to it though oops. dont think i was supposed to try and wrap a transit van around them bollards. lol..

the gym was certainly hardcore. and shall we say well used lol.. just plenty of big weights. no fancy machines but obviously a beast building place.. was good to catch queenie and kate there smashing a legs session in.. i was just beat by time and work tonight.. and didnt really get chamce to soak it all in. but will deffo get there again...


----------



## flinty90

food had been great all day up till meal 5 and 6... just ran out of time. finished work at 6:45 straight to gym till 8 then just nipped to asda and they had 2 crappy pieces of chicken in oven. so had them. and a tub of quark.. with 2 scoops protein in..

so protein was still on point. just lacked in carbs for last meal. so not too bad.

starting to feel a bit head coldy at minute. better not be coming down with something..


----------



## TELBOR

Late one mate!!

Made a mess of the van lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Late one mate!!
> 
> Made a mess of the van lol


morning bro.. yeah vans a little bit bent lol.. fcuk it..

did ya sort that little issue out from yesterday mate ??

might ring you later x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning bro.. yeah vans a little bit bent lol.. fcuk it..
> 
> did ya sort that little issue out from yesterday mate ??
> 
> might ring you later x


Pmsl, maybe nobody will notice 

I'm on it 

Okie dokie mate :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Those bollards are a right fcker eh??!

You can see the paint work of a hundred cars on those bad boys lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Those bollards are a right fcker eh??!
> 
> You can see the paint work of a hundred cars on those bad boys lol


and a tranny van now lol...


----------



## flinty90

Day 11

low carb day ..

carbs down to 25% of usual intake today. normal meals chicken rice oats green veg and steak. rest day today apart from work lol...

short but sweet update today. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Day 11
> 
> low carb day ..
> 
> carbs down to 25% of usual intake today. normal meals chicken rice oats green veg and steak. rest day today apart from work lol...
> 
> short but sweet update today. x


Hope it's not a late one!


----------



## flinty90

cheers for phone call @R0BLET. nice to air my thoughts and get things straight in my tiny brain x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cheers for phone call @R0BLET. nice to air my thoughts and get things straight in my tiny brain x


Right back at you big guy!

It's what friends are for


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> cheers for phone call @R0BLET. nice to air my thoughts and get things straight in my tiny brain x


You ok flintser??


----------



## 25434

ullo Flintus..just dropping by to offer my opinion on stuff....and here it is...

right then! back to work! :laugh:....hee heee...just being stoopid to give you a smile..be gentle on yourself mister...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> You ok flintser??


yeah bro thanks. just thinking things out loud mate lol.. please get queenie to drop me your number.. mate x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Sent you a PM mate


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Sent you a PM mate


cheers pal. text sent...


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello big boy  finally a new journo to follow from the start!! look forward to following mate, excellent work so far.

i take it bigbear & davey666 are 1 in the same?


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> ello big boy  finally a new journo to follow from the start!! look forward to following mate, excellent work so far.
> 
> i take it bigbear & davey666 are 1 in the same?


no mate .. bigbear is my mentor. davey 666 is a journal follower mate .. and welcome x


----------



## flinty90

ok guys i know i have said it before. but it never ceases to amaze me the amount of people on here that are genuinely good supportive and intelligent.people.. you guys know who you are. constantly there supporting me through.my ups and downs. good days and bad. texts. phone calls. messages. even dinner training and just general chatting. its fcukin brilliant. and i can not thank you all enough..

very special people xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> no mate .. *bigbear is my mentor*. davey 666 is a journal follower mate .. and welcome x


yeh and his real names dave? i just put 2 & 2 together and got 9 apparently :lol: cheers bud x


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh and his real names dave? i just put 2 & 2 together and got 9 apparently :lol: cheers bud x


lol.. no probs. my names dave too haha ...


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> lol.. no probs. my names dave too haha ...


im jan (yan) ...nice official intro there  i can now put a name to the pics im chugging over


----------



## Davey666

I am just a fat **** reading for tips 



flinty90 said:


> no mate .. bigbear is my mentor. davey 666 is a journal follower mate .. and welcome x


----------



## Davey666

Too many Daves about :thumb:



flinty90 said:


> lol.. no probs. my names dave too haha ...


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Too many Daves about :thumb:


Hi Dave..


----------



## Davey666

Hi big :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding




----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys.. home today.. at some point lol....

will get a chest session in later even if its 10 pm. i need to..

hope you all have a good day. will update all things bright and beautiful when i get home. but today is medium carbs day.. so 50% of normal daily carbs x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning guys.. home today.. at some point lol....
> 
> will get a chest session in later even if its 10 pm. i need to..
> 
> hope you all have a good day. will update all things bright and beautiful when i get home. but today is medium carbs day.. so 50% of normal daily carbs x


Have a good one mate! 10pm at pure will be dead lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate! 10pm at pure will be dead lol


use at pure gym mate? whats the equipment like?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> use at pure gym mate? whats the equipment like?


You and I would find it laughable but Rob's happy enough there pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> use at pure gym mate? whats the equipment like?


Tbh mate it does the trick, took a while to get used to something and what was available but it's fine.

DB's only go up to 36kg but there's a couple of Smith's and a couple of power racks so it's not all that bad.

£11 a month, can't moan!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You and I would find it laughable but Rob's happy enough there pmsl


im happy too... x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You and I would find it laughable but Rob's happy enough there pmsl


Tit!

I'll grow this year, you watch pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tit!
> 
> I'll grow this year, you watch pmsl


Lol, you look better than me mate, my pi55 taking is purely defensive! :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty...have a great weekend, happy training and all things fabby... :thumb: x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, you look better than me mate, my pi55 taking is purely defensive! :lol:


Aww :wub:

Thanks Benjamin


----------



## JANIKvonD

1 just oppened here before chrimbo, the mrs is a member....i may take it on and keep my other 1 too at that price tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 1 just oppened here before chrimbo, the mrs is a member....i may take it on and keep my other 1 too at that price tbh.


Just give it a chance, has everything you need tbh and the 24/7 thing is a bonus


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys.. not too long been home but im so glad i am .... its been a long week this week but i have pretty much kept everything on track so im pretty pleased with that..


----------



## flinty90

Day 11

Medium carb day

Meal 1

60 gram whey

45 grams oats

15 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

200 gram chicken

140 gram piri piri basmati rice

100 gram asparagus

Meal 3

200 gram chicken

140 gram mushroom basmati rice

100 gram green beans

Meal 4

300 gram chicken

4 digestive biscuits (yes i know its not on diet but i was weak and had a coffee in my hand)

Meal 5

300 gram ribeye steak (no carbs with this meal to make up for biscuit episode lol)

100 grams brussels

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs peanut butter

was going to go training but i am just wiped, so will miss tonight and go and hit chest tomorrow and legs on sunday .. that will have just left out back which i have been training for over 30 hours this week anyway and its fcuked lol !!!


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> Day 11
> 
> Medium carb day
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 45 grams oats
> 
> 15 gram dried fruit
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 200 gram chicken
> 
> 140 gram piri piri basmati rice
> 
> 100 gram asparagus
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 200 gram chicken
> 
> 140 gram mushroom basmati rice
> 
> 100 gram green beans
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 300 gram chicken
> 
> 4 digestive biscuits (yes i know its not on diet but i was weak and had a coffee in my hand)
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> 300 gram ribeye steak (no carbs with this meal to make up for biscuit episode lol)
> 
> 100 grams brussels
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 1 tbs peanut butter
> 
> was going to go training but i am just wiped, so will miss tonight and go and hit chest tomorrow and legs on sunday .. that will have just left out back which i have been training for over 30 hours this week anyway and its fcuked lol !!!


You have a good earned rest and enjoy the weights at weekend :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> You have a good earned rest and enjoy the weights at weekend :thumb:


yes mate im tired tonight but cant wait to smash the sh1t out of things next 2 days 

you have a good weekend too brother !!


----------



## 25434

Well done flintus...you've been away and kept to your plan pretty much so really well done....you deserve a tweeny rest now before you get back to it...


----------



## Davey666

Oh yes I am going to enjoy the weekend... cardio, cardio and more cardio. And get my belly bouncing :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Oh yes I am going to enjoy the weekend... cardio, cardio and more cardio. And get my belly bouncing :lol:


where abouts are you from mate ??


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Well done flintus...you've been away and kept to your plan pretty much so really well done....you deserve a tweeny rest now before you get back to it...


thanks babe.. shame i didnt see you at forest other day too... it was pretty busy in there lol...

have a great weekend x


----------



## Mingster

Good looking diet you've got there Flints.


----------



## Bad Alan

Do really well sticking to diet like you do when working away and tired Flints. Respect !!


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> 1 just oppened here before chrimbo, the mrs is a member....i may take it on and keep my other 1 too at that price tbh.


9.99p/m was the offer only if you joined when it first opened, its now £17.99 mate

Flinty, impressed that your keeping the eating so strict mate! good effort.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Good looking diet you've got there Flints.


thanks mate its only a medium day but its still a decent days snap.. the higher days are pretty good nearly 3900 cals per day. i know thats nothing compared to your mammoth eating sessions lol.. good to see you mate hope your well not been in your journal for a while so will pop in later for a read !!



Bad Alan said:


> Do really well sticking to diet like you do when working away and tired Flints. Respect !!


Thanks mate , to be fair its getting easier and easier for me like second nature now bro... the hardest thing is seeing rest of the guys eating full english breakfasts and having a few beers at night with there steak and kidney puddings and chips lol..

they love me though as on zero carb days i order the chips with my mealk and give them away lol.. like vultures around my plate they are lol...

and lunchtimes at work im eating my chicken and rice whilst they scoff anything they can get.,.. but they understand and see my results and to be fair a couple of them try my foods for themselves and enjoy it so they start eating similair to me (i find that quite nice) its as if there admiring what im doing if you know what i mean..


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate its only a medium day but its still a decent days snap.. the higher days are pretty good nearly 3900 cals per day. i know thats nothing compared to your mammoth eating sessions lol.. good to see you mate hope your well not been in your journal for a while so will pop in later for a read !!
> 
> Thanks mate , to be fair its getting easier and easier for me like second nature now bro... the hardest thing is seeing rest of the guys eating full english breakfasts and having a few beers at night with there steak and kidney puddings and chips lol..
> 
> they love me though as on zero carb days i order the chips with my mealk and give them away lol.. like vultures around my plate they are lol...
> 
> and lunchtimes at work im eating my chicken and rice whilst they scoff anything they can get.,.. but they understand and see my results and to be fair a couple of them try my foods for themselves and enjoy it so they start eating similair to me (i find that quite nice) its as if there admiring what im doing if you know what i mean..


I'm a sucker for a full english so feel your pain! Fried bread is my downfall 

Kudos it is really good to see you fighting for your goals mate, proper dedication !


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> where abouts are you from mate ??


Hull.


----------



## biglbs

Sound like a great bunch of guys mate,i am glad they are with you,rather than just p1ss taking!

Have some reps for your efforts mate x cannot yet ,will later


----------



## Davey666

Hull is a sh!thole, nothing to like about it :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Hull is a sh!thole, nothing to like about it :whistling:


one of my mates lived in hull as she was at uni there.. i remember a shop that used to make a top quality half pound burger lol.. thats best i remember of hull lol..


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

For when you read this lol


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> one of my mates lived in hull as she was at uni there.. i remember a shop that used to make a top quality half pound burger lol.. thats best i remember of hull lol..


Easy to forget too :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning bud, good couple sesh's lined up for this w.e?


----------



## 25434

morning Flinty...have a lovely day...


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud, good couple sesh's lined up for this w.e?


hey mate.. just at gym now going to smash chest then some hiit bro.. cant wait im psyched up ready to fcukin destroy..

hey flubs hope your ok have a great day yourself chick.. you got plans ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hey mate.. just at gym now going to smash chest then some hiit bro.. cant wait im psyched up ready to fcukin destroy..
> 
> hey flubs hope your ok have a great day yourself chick.. you got plans ?


Hope you've had a good one mate!!


----------



## flinty90

Day 12

Zero carb day

Meal 1

60 gram whey

Meal 2 (post wo)

60 gram whey

Meal 3

200 gram chicken

100 gram brussels

Meal 4

4 chicken thighs (skinless)

Meal 5

300 gram ribeye steak

100 gram asparagus

mushrooms,onions

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Macros Approx

Calories 2500

Protein 330 grams

carbs 25 grams

fats 107 grams ( highish due to chicken thigh meat i presume)


----------



## flinty90

Training Chest

Trained differently today due to no training partner

Warmed up as usual - light flies, straigh arm pushdowns, tricep pushdowns couple of sets

Pec Deck pyramiding weight up and reps down till partials and totally burned

20 reps started at 50 kg

20 reps

15 reps

12 reps

8 reps + partials up to 115 kg

Chest press

20 reps started at 50 kg

15 reps

12 reps

8 reps + partials ended at 120 kg

High cable press

3 sets to partials plus failure

Cable crossovers

3 sets to failure

decline press ups onto power plate

2 sets of keep going for 30 seconds..

finished with DB flys

2 sets to complete failure..

Chest feels really pumped... great session... no really heavy pressing but felt like it hit chest hard.. will do this for a couple of weeks to see how it feels ..

good session for zero carbs !!!


----------



## flinty90

weighed in this morning at an all time low of *105.8 kg* :confused1: not too worried . protein is going in everyday without fail so must be losing fat but its not going from gut as of yet, seems to have started to go around face again at minute as i still dont feel as tight as when 109 kg ... but we will monitor closely for next 3 weeks ...

if i lose weight it normally hits my face first, then legs then back and chest then gut lol...


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> weighed in this morning at an all time low of *105.8 kg* :confused1: not too worried . protein is going in everyday without fail so must be losing fat but its not going from gut as of yet, seems to have started to go around face again at minute as i still dont feel as tight as when 109 kg ... but we will monitor closely for next 3 weeks ...
> 
> if i lose weight it normally hits my face first, then legs then back and chest then gut lol...


belly fat is always supposed to be the most stubborn to shift, good going so far though


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> belly fat is always supposed to be the most stubborn to shift, good going so far though


yes mate its always been the case for me lol.... but at end of day in the past i have always got bored before its hit my stomach full on lol.. this time round its not fcukin happening i wanna be leaner round gut as im sure i will look pretty fcukin big with less gut fat... as my back V shape looks great IMO !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Training Chest
> 
> Trained differently today due to no training partner
> 
> Warmed up as usual - light flies, straigh arm pushdowns, tricep pushdowns couple of sets
> 
> Pec Deck pyramiding weight up and reps down till partials and totally burned
> 
> 20 reps started at 50 kg
> 
> 20 reps
> 
> 15 reps
> 
> 12 reps
> 
> 8 reps + partials up to 115 kg
> 
> Chest press
> 
> 20 reps started at 50 kg
> 
> 15 reps
> 
> 12 reps
> 
> 8 reps + partials ended at 120 kg
> 
> High cable press
> 
> 3 sets to partials plus failure
> 
> Cable crossovers
> 
> 3 sets to failure
> 
> decline press ups onto power plate
> 
> 2 sets of keep going for 30 seconds..
> 
> finished with DB flys
> 
> 2 sets to complete failure..
> 
> Chest feels really pumped... great session... no really heavy pressing but felt like it hit chest hard.. will do this for a couple of weeks to see how it feels ..
> 
> good session for zero carbs !!!


Nice session mate, no wonder your pumped! 120kg on that chest press is awesome.

I'm not a big fan of that machine, but getting used to it!

Tomorrow is.....?


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Tomorrow is.....?


Sunday


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Sunday


SUNDAY FUNDAY LEGS SMASHING DAY !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> SUNDAY FUNDAY LEGS SMASHING DAY !!!


Too right same for me at 8.30am grrrr. Good to know you suffer on a Sunday too don't feel so alone !


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Too right same for me at 8.30am grrrr. Good to know you suffer on a Sunday too don't feel so alone !


LOL and monday , tuesday and a little bit wednesday also haha !!!

whats your routine looking like mate ?? im getting excited already !!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> LOL and monday , tuesday and a little bit wednesday also haha !!!
> 
> whats your routine looking like mate ?? im getting excited already !!


Leg extension	3x6

Squats (ssb)	5x5

Leg press partials 4x12 1x4-6

Lunges 2x10

Leg curls ss/ DB stiffs	5x12

Leg press calves	5x25 short rest

All done within an hour so can get to work after, high volume low rest periods. Target 4 plate squat tomorrow for 5 hard work when I'm still half asleep :cursing:


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Leg extension	3x6
> 
> Squats (ssb)	5x5
> 
> Leg press partials 4x12 1x4-6
> 
> Lunges 2x10
> 
> Leg curls ss/ DB stiffs	5x12
> 
> Leg press calves	5x25 short rest
> 
> All done within an hour so can get to work after, high volume low rest periods. Target 4 plate squat tomorrow for 5 hard work when I'm still half asleep :cursing:


looks good mate..

Im not one for leg pressing do you feel you benefitfrom it mate i never seem to get anything from it apart from discomfort in my back ??


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Sunday


You here all day :lol:

:ban:


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> looks good mate..
> 
> Im not one for leg pressing do you feel you benefitfrom it mate i never seem to get anything from it apart from discomfort in my back ??


I like the partials after deep squats, keeping all tension on quads. They do put pressure on my back aswell but deep leg presses till **** comes off the seat for high reps are one of my favorites, give me horrendous DOM's. Have you tried one leg presses really deep? they are brutal as a finisher, one leg after the other constantly no rest for 4-5 sets. Fast to get through aswell!


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> I like the partials after deep squats, keeping all tension on quads. They do put pressure on my back aswell but deep leg presses till **** comes off the seat for high reps are one of my favorites, give me horrendous DOM's. Have you tried one leg presses really deep? they are brutal as a finisher, one leg after the other constantly no rest for 4-5 sets. Fast to get through aswell!


mmm might try them mate thanks !!


----------



## Guest

Wish we had a freakin leg press machine here, i'd love to use one. I can really exhaust the quads with that.


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wish we had a freakin leg press machine here, i'd love to use one. I can really exhaust the quads with that.


Bigbear shown me an awesome leg exerscise that fcuks you up but its very gard to explain.. basically done on a smiths machine bar just resting on top of buttocks and back of heels standing on a plate . holding the bar tucked into your a$$ and go down to parallel and back up.. i havent met anyone that can do it with more than a plate per side yet for 10 reps .. it fcukin murders your quads !!!

here it is,, start video at about 4 minutes


----------



## Guest

Man that is the business ! I can do that too. Gonna try that on Tuesday. Repped.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

hey flints,

interesting exercise in that vid, guess the only thing i would question about performing it, esp if using a heavier weight..is during the positive part us see him pushing through the balls of his feet/toes

surely this would would cause an undue amount of stress and possibly, (and more than likely when using a heavier weight) an inury? thought the idea was to push the weight through your heels like when performing squats/deads/legpress etc

i just tried this in my dining room, with just body weight didnt feel like my knees liked it one bit lol


----------



## flinty90

danMUNDY said:


> hey flints,
> 
> interesting exercise in that vid, guess the only thing i would question about performing it, esp if using a heavier weight..is during the positive part us see him pushing through the balls of his feet/toes
> 
> surely this would would cause an undue amount of stress and possibly, (and more than likely when using a heavier weight) an inury? thought the idea was to push the weight through your heels like when performing squats/deads/legpress etc
> 
> i just tried this in my dining room, with just body weight didnt feel like my knees liked it one bit lol


it hits the front of quads hard mate and also the teardrop onver your knee.. you will never go up to a heavy weight doing it br trust me its a killer...

also he doesnt seem to have a plate under his heels to press down onto whereas big bear shown me to press heels into graound but there raised onto a plate rather than using balls of feet..

its definitely a good exercise to hit legs with...and for the people that struggle to squat and things then its good as the weight isnt anywhere near what you would squat !!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> it hits the front of quads hard mate and also the teardrop onver your knee.. you will never go up to a heavy weight doing it br trust me its a killer...
> 
> also he doesnt seem to have a plate under his heels to press down onto whereas big bear shown me to press heels into graound but there raised onto a plate rather than using balls of feet..
> 
> its definitely a good exercise to hit legs with...and for the people that struggle to squat and things then its good as the weight isnt anywhere near what you would squat !!!


Well now you put it like that 

Sounds like bigbear is a smart guy :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Bigbear shown me an awesome leg exerscise that fcuks you up but its very gard to explain.. basically done on a smiths machine bar just resting on top of buttocks and back of heels standing on a plate . holding the bar tucked into your a$$ and go down to parallel and back up.. i havent met anyone that can do it with more than a plate per side yet for 10 reps .. it fcukin murders your quads !!!
> 
> here it is,, start video at about 4 minutes


That is a great find ,i will use it as i cannot do much for legs without back playing up,looks great but safe,reps bro


----------



## Greshie

Funnily enough I was looking at Hack Squats and Sissy Squats this afternoon ... shame I've no smith machine facility...

And I thought my garage was untidy! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Day errm what day we on lol 13 i think...

High carb day

Meal 1

60 gram whey

85 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram chicken breast

280 gram piri piri basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

250 gram chicken breast

280 gram mushroom basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

60 gram whey

55 gram oats

Meal 5

300 gram ribeye steak

300 gram potatoes

100 gram green veg

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Macros Approx

Calories 3830

Protein - 367 grams

Carbs - 339 grams

fats - 100 grams

good eating today ....


----------



## flinty90

weighed in this morning after zero carb day and i had dropped another 2+ pounds

weighed in at 104.9 kg.. so thats well into 5 kg loss now since beginning of december..... felt pretty tight aswell this morning.. strength in gym still feels good. and with the reintroduction of creatine for last few weeks i am slowly getting them last few reps back aswell....

so im pretty happy at minute..

Off to train legs now and do a bit of core, then for a bit of a swim, steam room and jacuzzi.. a nice chill for a sunday ...

Still dont know where i am working tomorrow yet lol could be back down gatwick , could be in yard in sheffield or could be away in thetford  bloody work haha..

Have a great day folks and only 1 day off of 2 weeks into the year (what have ya done about it so far to them that are still in lazy mode ) x


----------



## biglbs

1 day off this year means you are over training mate :whistling: or not training hard enough when you do,especialy when natty!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Have a good day, enjoy the gym!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> 1 day off this year means you are over training mate :whistling: or not training hard enough when you do,especialy when natty!


im talking about diet and everything. i havent trained every day yhis year x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im talking about diet and everything. i havent trained every day yhis year x


I know mate,been following it in here pmsl joking!!


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> SUNDAY FUNDAY LEGS SMASHING DAY !!!


cough...I worked mine quite hard too today.....:laugh: :laugh:...but the way you put it sound MUCH better..hee hee

Morning Flintus...let's hear it for the leg doms...whoop whoop....I can feel mine starting to ache already, really trying hard not to sit or stand in one place for too long at the moment....cos...couhg...EVERYONE knows that is the way to stop them coming on right? :no: :laugh:

Take care mister...


----------



## flinty90

Im fcuked !!!


----------



## flinty90

Spoke to bigbear earlier regarding the 5 kg weight loss in just over a month, he confirmed there is no way i was losing muscle on 340 grams minimum of protein per day . so i am guessing it is good news and it got me buzzing again...

fat loss with some water loss is fine by me... 3 more weeks of carb cycling to go ..

had my next weeks carb rotation it looks great only 1 zero day all week lol ,, creeping cals back up by looks of it ready for me to make a decision of what i want to do in 3 weeks Gear or not to gear that is the question lol !!!


----------



## bluejoanna

You put most people to shame Flinty - your Sunday "chill" session looks like hard work to me!! Have a great one x


----------



## flinty90

bluejoanna said:


> You put most people to shame Flinty - your Sunday "chill" session looks like hard work to me!! Have a great one x


hahaha... well i have to put the work in first to reap the benefits of sitting on my ring and chilling out XX

enjoy your sausage rolls and treats today X


----------



## flinty90

sitting here with 100s of things going round in my head. cycles. diets. training. family .work. life.. it feels.like my heads going to explode..

do any others of you struggle to come down and unwind ? i mean totally relax.. i try to read a book but cant take it in cos my brain works overtime. its annoying me...


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> sitting here with 100s of things going round in my head. cycles. diets. training. family .work. life.. it feels.like my heads going to explode..
> 
> do any others of you struggle to come down and unwind ? i mean totally relax.. i try to read a book but cant take it in cos my brain works overtime. its annoying me...


Yes I do mate really badly, watch a film is all I usually do but if it doesn't go away try ringing someone. Having a chat/airing your ideas that works, I'm lucky really close with my two brothers both train so can talk to them.

You know your training, diet and cycles are taken care of by bear so should relax you on that front.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah know what you mean mate, normally get that when something is unsettled or not quite right.


----------



## Milky

I am waking in the night thinking about this kind of stuff.

TBH l am embracing it and using it as a positive rather that a negative.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah know what you mean mate, normally get that when something is unsettled or not quite right.


unsettled lol. thats the title of my life bro.. lol..


----------



## luther1

The only thing I ever worry or think deeply about is my little girl. Will I get to see her getting married,will she go to uni,will I be a grandad etc. otherwise I genuinely don't worry about fcuk all,I've learnt that most things I used to worry about we're always out of my control anyway. Training,food,work and all that hardly enters my train of thought. I have no real time structure in my life as I don't ever have to do anything to a certain time. Being on my own for so long has meant I've only been used to thinking for one person. other than time I have to pick my daughter up I don't really need a watch haha.

I'm far from selfish I'm just (as I've been described) a free spirit. And no,I'm not a fcuking hippy


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> The only thing I ever worry or think deeply about is my little girl. Will I get to see her getting married,will she go to uni,will I be a grandad etc. otherwise I genuinely don't worry about fcuk all,I've learnt that most things I used to worry about we're always out of my control anyway. Training,food,work and all that hardly enters my train of thought. I have no real time structure in my life as I don't ever have to do anything to a certain time. Being on my own for so long has meant I've only been used to thinking for one person. other than time I have to pick my daughter up I don't really need a watch haha.
> 
> I'm far from selfish I'm just (as I've been described) a free spirit. And no,I'm not a fcuking hippy


But a good Dad,focus on that,it is the most important thing in my life too,this **** will always be last,no competition,not after all these years.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sitting here with 100s of things going round in my head. cycles. diets. training. family .work. life.. it feels.like my heads going to explode..
> 
> do any others of you struggle to come down and unwind ? i mean totally relax.. i try to read a book but cant take it in cos my brain works overtime. its annoying me...


When I see you tomorrow, feel free to offload onto me mate x


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> But a good Dad,focus on that,it is the most important thing in my life too,this **** will always be last,no competition,not after all these years.


You're right lbs. didn't have my little girl until I was 36 and I've most things i ever wanted to do up until then. Just want to make sure she's going to be comfortable when I snuff it!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> sitting here with 100s of things going round in my head. cycles. diets. training. family .work. life.. it feels.like my heads going to explode..
> 
> do any others of you struggle to come down and unwind ? i mean totally relax.. i try to read a book but cant take it in cos my brain works overtime. its annoying me...


I'm never able to let my mind shut off. Oddly enough the gym is the only place I can do that, or when I am out on my push bike. When I sit down, the washing machine in my head goes into spin cycle. It's really annoying ! lol Been like it all my life.


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty, wrap up well if you are working outside today cos it's cold...have a good 'un...


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> When I see you tomorrow, feel free to offload onto me mate x


That just sounds dirty :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> That just sounds dirty :whistling:


It was meant to 

Morning all


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> That just sounds dirty :whistling:


SHHHHHHHHHHH its code talk for please cum all over my face as much as you like bro lol....


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little sexy warriors...

my legs today are really feeling good.. as i was training them yesterday you could really see the muscle working, i have definitely dropped a lot of fat off my legs last couple of weeks so its making me determined to keep hitting them hard...

feel tight this morning aswell.. pretty much loving this carb cycling now, it seems to flow nicely and i dont seem to be lacking and the normal days seem to be a treat as the extra carbs are welcome...

training this afternoon will be doing back....(not ideal again but i am training with one of my lads) so will get it in...

will also be going back to pure gym tonight about 6 ish to hit a cardio session..

may be back down gatwick from tomorrow so will make the most of the rest and training today !!!


----------



## flinty90

DAY 14

Medium carbs day

Meal 1

60 gram whey

45 gram oats

15 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram chicken breast

140 gram piri piri basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3 (pre wo)

60 gram whey

35 gram oats

Meal 4 7

200 gram mince beef

140 gram basmati rice

100 gram asparagus

Meal 5

300 gram mince beef

150 gram sweet potato wedges

100 gram tenderstem broccoli

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 Tbs pb

Macros Approx

Calories - 2980

Protein - 315 gram

carbs - 189 gram

fat - 98 gram


----------



## TELBOR

All sounding good mate :beer:

I'm chomping at it to get back in the gym today! Can't wait!

3 more weeks on carb cycling.... then unleash the beast once more!?!?!?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> All sounding good mate :beer:
> 
> I'm chomping at it to get back in the gym today! Can't wait!
> 
> 3 more weeks on carb cycling.... then unleash the beast once more!?!?!?


lol we will see bro, we will see....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol we will see bro, we will see....


Bloody best do :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

hey guys picked this up from another place, watched it and thought it might be of interest to a few of you ..

watch it from 5 minutes onwards , good to get a piece of the mind of such a BB legend !!


----------



## biglbs

Bloody enjoyed that!

It must be a time of life thing but so much of what he said i believe 9/11,spirituality,i never would have thought he thought like that ,not for one minuite,a far cry from Dorian i met in 90's,thanks for that mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All sounding good mate :beer:
> 
> I'm chomping at it to get back in the gym today! Can't wait!
> 
> 3 more weeks on carb cycling.... then *unleash the beast once more*!?!?!?


Must have missed that last time..... :lol:

All looks positive in here today Flinty :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Must have missed that last time..... :lol:
> 
> All looks positive in here today Flinty :thumb:


LOL it was positive till you said that pmsl !!

thanks matey


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Bloody enjoyed that!
> 
> It must be a time of life thing but so much of what he said i believe 9/11,spirituality,i never would have thought he thought like that ,not for one minuite,a far cry from Dorian i met in 90's,thanks for that mate.


Mate what he said really gets your cogs turning.. hearing him talk is like listening to you on phone mate, very wise, very down to earth, and speaks fcukin sense...

great to listen to that and great to have my own Dorian on the other end of phone when i need him X


----------



## Davey666

I watched 5 minutes. Will have a look when I get home from work.


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> sitting here with 100s of things going round in my head. cycles. diets. training. family .work. life.. it feels.like my heads going to explode..
> 
> *do any others of you struggle to come down and unwind ? i mean totally relax*.. i try to read a book but cant take it in cos my brain works overtime. its annoying me...


yeh mate....diazepam was the answer it seems lol.

hope ya had a good w.e bud


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Mate what he said really gets your cogs turning.. hearing him talk is like listening to you on phone mate, very wise, very down to earth, and speaks fcukin sense...
> 
> great to listen to that and great to have my own Dorian on the other end of phone when i need him X


That is a big compliment buddy,thank you,

as said on the phone to you a while back,

be who you wanna be,love yourself for it /don't be too hard on youself and don't let any cvnt tell you otherwise,

imo i think you are getting that nailed in here mate,

keep it up.

should you need it(or anyone else in here) my phone is always on.


----------



## Little_Jay

get back on and get huge flinty!

no questions!!!


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> get back on and get huge flinty!
> 
> no questions!!!


Tease lol x


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> That is a big compliment buddy,thank you,
> 
> as said on the phone to you a while back,
> 
> be who you wanna be,love yourself for it /don't be too hard on youself and don't let any cvnt tell you otherwise,
> 
> imo i think you are getting that nailed in here mate,
> 
> keep it up.
> 
> should you need it(or anyone else in here) my phone is always on.


Is it an 0898 number mg:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Is it an 0898 number mg:


Lol haha,

Anyone wanting it feel free to pm me


----------



## Queenie

Alright flints... Thought I'd best show my face in here  hope you're good.


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys..

Trained back this afternoon .. normal back session

pulldowns

BOR's

Romanian Deadlifts - up to 180kg on last set.. i reckon there is a 200 kg for 5 in me (natty power)

Peek a boos

single arm pulldowns

Great session really connecting well with my back at minute.. when i get more fat off it im sure to god its going to look fcukin brilliant.. hoping it wont be too long before i start to see whats underneath now

Went back to gym tonight to do cardio

15 minutes bike (fat burn program)

30 minutes treadmill (fat burn program)

10 minutes on stepper level 8 was fooked after this sweating like a rapist

15 minute back on bike to cool down

all food bang on today., training bang on

got a phone call at 6:30 pm tonight saying im back in gatwick tomorrow  great fcukin bit of notice that..

oh well we have moved apparently to a hotel with a gym, so will see how that goes lol...

hope you have all had a good day !!


----------



## TELBOR

Awesome effort today mate!

And yes, soon enough that huge back will be looking even bigger!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I have a fat back most of the year and it always goes to that area first.

When it does start to go away you'll feel so much happier seeing all the detail.

Bummer about the lack of notice but a slight perk the hotel has a gym


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> I have a fat back most of the year and it always goes to that area first.
> 
> When it does start to go away you'll feel so much happier seeing all the detail.
> 
> Bummer about the lack of notice but a slight perk the hotel has a gym


was showing my mates your photo shoot pics today mate they were gobsmacked at the absolute fcukin detailing of your chiseled phyisique...

then when we had all finished w4nking we went and did our session lol...

my goal isnt to step on stage but if i can get a great photo session done like that one of yours mate this year in decent nick i will be so happy !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers dude, just sucks that my midsection never gets as ripped. I need to really diet hard to lose that fat there, it always looks tubby.

You stick on the road you are going and with your level of determination you'll be just grand. I know your job doesn't make it any easier but I hope you're finding it easier to fit te lifestyle all in.


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers dude, just sucks that my midsection never gets as ripped. I need to really diet hard to lose that fat there, it always looks tubby.
> 
> You stick on the road you are going and with your level of determination you'll be just grand. I know your job doesn't make it any easier but I hope you're finding it easier to fit te lifestyle all in.


your text the other day spoke volumes to me mate, my lifestyle at the minute makes it slightly harder but nothing that i shouldnt be able to handle...

im learning to chill out, stay calm and also not be in a hurry, just keep plodding and bieng consistent and not letting things head fcuk me..

like you say we cant control everything but what we can we need to make sure we nail !!! X


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, have a steady drive down there!


----------



## 25434

Awwwroighty! just checking in on the gang...travel safely down Flinty. I'm glad you're feeling happy with the progress you are making, when things are going good you feel like a bawwwse right?...It makes good reading and I'm glad for ya.


----------



## Little_Jay

flinty90 said:


> your text the other day spoke volumes to me mate, my lifestyle at the minute makes it slightly harder but nothing that i shouldnt be able to handle...
> 
> im learning to chill out, stay calm and also not be in a hurry, just keep plodding and bieng consistent and not letting things head fcuk me..
> 
> like you say we cant control everything but what we can we need to make sure we nail !!! X


same here mate, when u try and force things you get ****ed off, sit back and chill

but work hard!

did u get my pm?


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> same here mate, when u try and force things you get ****ed off, sit back and chill
> 
> but work hard!
> 
> did u get my pm?


just read it mate but was on phone.. will reply in a sec x


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Awwwroighty! just checking in on the gang...travel safely down Flinty. I'm glad you're feeling happy with the progress you are making, when things are going good you feel like a bawwwse right?...It makes good reading and I'm glad for ya.


thanks babe.. im happy that you keep reading too chick.. X


----------



## flinty90

Day 15

High carb day (knew this week looked good lol)

Meal 1

60 gram whey

90 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram turkey breast mince

280 gram piri piri basmati rice

100 gram brussels

Meal 3

250 gram turkey brest mince

250 gram mushroom basmati rice

100 gram green beans

Meal 4 (hopefully pre workout) Hotel gym ??

60 gram whey

60 gram oats

(Train shoulders)

Meal 5

not sure till i get down to see where we are eating , will try for steak/salmon and jacket potato

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Sorry about writing the diet down but for me its a mnetal thing that if i have it written down and got it all prepared i stick to it a lot better ,, so excuse the apparent repetition of things..

plus its good for me to look back on ..

I want to be like Dorian lol 10 years worth of workout logging and dietry logs (fcuk thats committment)

and i hope that anyone else following this and thinking they will have a go at this diet plan can read it and just keep copying it for themselves but using there own macros required as a guide...

:thumbup1:

Sorry macros are approx same as always

so 3800 cals

about 360 gram prote

340 gram carbs and 100 ish fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

nah mate, no need to apologise, its always good to have a reference to go back to if you need to make adjustments as apposed to scratching your head trying to think what you were eating and how much etc at a previous date

so many times my training parnter keeps asking me if he should eat more, less, do more cardio..time and time again iv told him to log/count his macros not just for my benifit so i can tell him to adjust by x amount of cals but more for him so he can start to understand a bit more. this was back in october, have kinda given up and just focusing more on what im eating :lol:

so you are just over two weeks in, how are you finding the carb cycling..bet those zero days have taken some getting used to?


----------



## TELBOR

Keep it up mate and enjoy the high carb day!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Your high day is my weekly carb amount lol.

Yes jealous.

Yes screw you and your carbs!!

"Huff".....


----------



## flinty90

danMUNDY said:


> nah mate, no need to apologise, its always good to have a reference to go back to if you need to make adjustments as apposed to scratching your head trying to think what you were eating and how much etc at a previous date
> 
> so many times my training parnter keeps asking me if he should eat more, less, do more cardio..time and time again iv told him to log/count his macros not just for my benifit so i can tell him to adjust by x amount of cals but more for him so he can start to understand a bit more. this was back in october, have kinda given up and just focusing more on what im eating :lol:
> 
> so you are just over two weeks in, how are you finding the carb cycling..bet those zero days have taken some getting used to?


yeah mate the 2nd week when it went , low zero , zero , high by the fcukin tuesday night i could eat my pillow mate, but ya know what its only a day or two and then you get them back in.. i will say one thing though i felt tightest so far after 2nd zero day on bounce.. woke up feeling really lean.. so there is something there that makes you want to try something else so its always learning how your body reacts..

today is high day, i will go to bed feeling bloated and like a fcukin lard a$$, but when i wake up tomorrow for low day i will feel lean again.. just do to the nature of the clean foods mate its bizaare really


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Your high day is my weekly carb amount lol.
> 
> Yes jealous.
> 
> Yes screw you and your carbs!!
> 
> "Huff".....


LOL well screw you for bieng heavier than me and not bieng a fat dumpy cnut like i look then pmsl :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It's all in the legs my boy.... Certainly not from my back ha ha.


----------



## flinty90

shoulders done. hotel gym is great. also got jacuzzi. pool steam room etc.. trouble is its a bit out of way. and food is carvery style buffet. so foods going to be lapse this week fcuk it. will still try for macros but not going to worry.

reception is sh1t in hotel ... have a good


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> shoulders done. hotel gym is great. also got jacuzzi. pool steam room etc.. trouble is its a bit out of way. and food is carvery style buffet. so foods going to be lapse this week fcuk it. will still try for macros but not going to worry.
> 
> reception is sh1t in hotel ... have a good


All you need is a massage


----------



## flinty90

laid awake. another 100 things going round my head lol.. hey ho. will be up in 4 hours for work.. grrrrrr..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> laid awake. another 100 things going round my head lol.. hey ho. will be up in 4 hours for work.. grrrrrr..


We'll catch up today on the blower mate 

Morning!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> We'll catch up today on the blower mate
> 
> Morning!


ok bro sounds good.. its fcukin freezing cant wait to getbto work in it all day lol.. brrrrrrr


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok bro sounds good.. its fcukin freezing cant wait to getbto work in it all day lol.. brrrrrrr


Booooo! Weather sucks. Minus 6 our way 

Wrap up bro!


----------



## Greshie

R0BLET said:


> Booooo! Weather sucks. Minus 6 our way
> 
> Wrap up bro!


Positively mild up here then at -3 !


----------



## TELBOR

Greshie said:


> Positively mild up here then at -3 !


Lol, well I'm in Cannock as we speak and it's snowing at -3.5º 

Lovely


----------



## MURPHYZ

Got -3 here in surrey at the moment, I'm not far from where @flinty is working so he must be freezing his tater's off. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Got -3 here in surrey at the moment, I'm not far from where @flinty is working so he must be freezing his tater's off. :thumb:


yes its fcukin fresh out here lol... machine keeps freezing up as we try to work lol..


----------



## Milky

Laid off today mate, weather too bad to lay.


----------



## zack amin

whats going up and down, round and around town? red or brown, dont fall down

:cool2:


----------



## flinty90

day 16

meal 1

5 bacon

2 sausage

loads of scramble

yoghurt

grapefruit

meal 2

60 gram whey

meal 3

9 chicken drumsticks hot and spicy

meal 4

2 lemon curd tarts

60 gram whey

meal 5

whatever i can get at dinner (leave out carbs as much as poss)

meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb

good days scran and nice to have a change of flavours and tastes...


----------



## Milky

Tw*t.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:



> Tw*t.


lol charmin


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lol charmin


Yeah well l get to eat chicken breast on wholemeal bread now so you can stick your amazingly lovely sounding full english, who wants to eat that :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah well l get to eat chicken breast on wholemeal bread now so you can stick your amazingly lovely sounding full english, who wants to eat that :whistling:


lol awww .. i have eaten same fcukin things now for over 20 weeks lol. im having a change for a week. lol.. xx


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Yeah well l get to eat chicken breast on wholemeal bread now so you can stick your amazingly lovely sounding full english, who wants to eat that :whistling:


Have a full English, just post on here you had oats and whey!

That cancels it out mate 

That's my tip of the day


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Have a full English, just post on here you had oats and whey!
> 
> That cancels it out mate
> 
> That's my tip of the day


Nah mate game face is on, even tho some on here will question how " committed " we are because we refuse to eat things that taste crap :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Nah mate game face is on, even tho some on here will question how " committed " we are because we refuse to eat things that taste crap :lol:


Good for you mate, I know your commitment is massive this year! So blow us all away in these next 30 weeks


----------



## flinty90

ok guys to say i have fallen off the diet wagon today is a bit of an understatement. i have fallen off it. tripped the fcukin horses up and the wagons come off the road into a fcukin river lol...

one thing is i will be fcukin supercharged for saturdays chest session lol... all protein in but cals of crappy stuff must be over 5k in total today mmmm yumm... dont worry i havent gone mad just having a fcuk it week tbh...


----------



## 25434

Milky said:


> Tw*t.


Why is Milky calling you a twit Flinty? :innocent:

Hey there..hope you didn't freeze your wotsits off today...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ok guys to say i have fallen off the diet wagon today is a bit of an understatement. i have fallen off it. tripped the fcukin horses up and the wagons come off the road into a fcukin river lol...
> 
> one thing is i will be fcukin supercharged for saturdays chest session lol... all protein in but cals of crappy stuff must be over 5k in total today mmmm yumm... dont worry i havent gone mad just having a fcuk it week tbh...


Bet you'd have eaten the horses too if they'd been dipped in sugar! Lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

missed this. know you didn't want good luck messages but I don't care. good luck. in.


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Why is Milky calling you a twit Flinty? :innocent:
> 
> Hey there..hope you didn't freeze your wotsits off today...


he just jelly baby lol.. x and its been fcukin freezing. and worse tomorrow by looks of it.. but im getting calories in to keep.me warm hahaha ..


----------



## flinty90

god dammit not sleeping well at all this week. total contrast to last week when i was sleeping like a log...

been mulling over some training routines to deal with my weaker parts and going to try getting them trained twice per 7-10 days and do back only once in 14 days...

will start that from next week. if im near a gym that is.. also had ideas ticking over about gear or continue natty route. thats a big one in my mind at minute. is it worth all the risks for what ha really gain in the end (not saying in general) just for me personally.. answer bewilds me so far..

sorry to droll on just getting my thoughts out in open so i can stop thinking about them lol.. and obviously if anyone has some pearls of wisdom to part with . its always welcome. any thoughts are welcome about what i do and what i am...

wonder if the change in food this week has upset sleep pattern etc ?

shoulders and back are feeling very good at minute though . nicely sore. will train chest saturday with @R0BLET. then legs sunday.. if i get chance tonight i will go hit a cardio session in hotel gym.. but with work i might not get time...

going to aim for a zero or very very low carb day today. and try to recover some damage done.from yesterdays eating lol...

thanks for reading guys.. your support does mean a lot to me..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you tried ZMA mate? I sleep like a log with it.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Food will defo play a part in sleep, but I wouldn't worry about "damage" caused from what you've eaten 

You know what I think about you being natty or not - choice is yours pro's and con's either way.

I like your thinking on the sessions, worth a go for a while to see if you can bring other muscles up to speed


----------



## Davey666

I find music helps me sleep, but the mrs hates me having it on cause she says it keeps her awake.


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus..I have problems sleeping...can't remember the last time I slept the whole night..just accept it now and sleep as and when...lol..have nodded off over my keyboard many a time..haha...

Hey mister, wrap up warm today, take care and have a good 'un..


----------



## Davey666

Flubs said:


> Morning Flintus..I have problems sleeping...can't remember the last time I slept the whole night..just accept it now and sleep as and when...lol..have nodded off over my keyboard many a time..haha...
> 
> Hey mister, wrap up warm today, take care and have a good 'un..


Yes its fooking freezing out today. But very nice and warm in my office :whistling:

One good thing Flinty........ Its nearly weekend wooohooo :lol:


----------



## Guest

I come in to have a good read and catchup and there is talk of being natural and carrying on natural?!?! NOT ON YOUR NELLY!!!!

Sort thy napper out, and get back on it m8. You sound like you just need a little reset re focus and get back at it!

Even better get yourself down here for a session with @R0BLET next time your home.


----------



## biglbs

Now listen here mousch,

just cause you treated yourself does not mean you now have to act an a55 towards yourself does it a?

You're not sleeping because you are worrying too much again about what could/should/might be,just crack on as you have been and ffs realise you deserve a bit of a chance,like you would give another.

ENJOY what is happening everyday to you,accept it and move on to tomorrow,or i may have to come up there and show you some real a55 pain!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> I find music helps me sleep, but the mrs hates me having it on cause she says it keeps her awake.


Van fookin halen at 3 am would pi55 me off too....


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Van fookin halen at 3 am would pi55 me off too....
> View attachment 107826


I wouldnt go that far.... I listen to teletubbies theme


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mornin Flints, Only you know whether to use gear or not, that's a choice for you bro, not us lot on here. you'll have an image in your mind of what you want to look like and your goals for the future , I s'pose the question would be "can you hit your targets without meds in a time frame your happy with"?, If the answer is yes then au naturel it is, and if the answer is no, get pinning.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Now listen here mousch,
> 
> just cause you treated yourself does not mean you now have to act an a55 towards yourself does it a?
> 
> You're not sleeping because you are worrying too much again about what could/should/might be,just crack on as you have been and ffs realise you deserve a bit of a chance,like you would give another.
> 
> ENJOY what is happening everyday to you,accept it and move on to tomorrow,or i may have to come up there and show you some real a55 pain!!!!!!


Blimmin 'eck! BigFella...hee heee...I luv it when you get oighty toighty...hahahaha...yeah Flinty!!!! man up and..errmm......stoppit and stuff......

(said in a really small voice from behind BigFella's mahooosive shoulders).....snigger.......

just teasing.... 

by the way, did you know if you hold a chicken upside down it can't sneeze? just leaving that there for ya....

and by the way...I too am struggling whether to stay off the gummi bears or not...us serious trainers have these struggles don't we? I'm with ya blud..get darrrn, in the hoodie, special handshake and hows ya father stuff....cough.....i think :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

ok its just gone midnight. i have been outside working like a dog in the freezing cold for 17 hours. im aching like fcuk. hungry. and want to go to bed lol... dagnammit..


----------



## flinty90

good morning and goodnight. will be home in 20 minutes which means i just worked 22 1/2 hours straight. im fcuked..


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> good morning and goodnight. will be home in 20 minutes which means i just worked 22 1/2 hours straight. im fcuked..


Good Morning Flinty!!!

And Good Night. Sleep well. Which I think you will. Get some good earned rest ready to smash the gym.


----------



## TELBOR

Sleep well!!


----------



## flinty90

Day 18

Low carb day ..

Back on track today now im back home... had 4 hours sleep as i dont want to get out of sync and be awake all bloody night...

Meals will be usual for low day ...

TPW Banana protein is without doubt the best i have ever tasted... WOW im serious if you like banana flavour i havent tasted one as good even extreme nutrition isnt a patch on the banana ...

lush !!!

Will be having a rest day today . then chest tomorrow and legs sunday . looking forward to both them sessions !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm really impressed with the flavours, being natural makes a difference I think, never get any kind of weird after taste or that horrible chemically sweetened flavour some of them have.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Day 18
> 
> Low carb day ..
> 
> Back on track today now im back home... had 4 hours sleep as i dont want to get out of sync and be awake all bloody night...
> 
> Meals will be usual for low day ...
> 
> TPW Banana protein is without doubt the best i have ever tasted... WOW im serious if you like banana flavour i havent tasted one as good even extreme nutrition isnt a patch on the banana ...
> 
> lush !!!
> 
> Will be having a rest day today . then chest tomorrow and legs sunday . looking forward to both them sessions !!


I'm ready for tomorrow yoof!! 

Glad you like the whey mate, @TheProteinWorks will be happy!

What's the plan tomorrow....?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'm ready for tomorrow yoof!!
> 
> Glad you like the whey mate, @TheProteinWorks will be happy!
> 
> What's the plan tomorrow....?


as in what mate times ???

will train at 10 mate yeah ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> as in what mate times ???
> 
> will train at 10 mate yeah ??


Sound, I may be early so I'll do some time on the treadmill


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sound, I may be early so I'll do some time on the treadmill


i will be there training another lad mate from about 9 anyway...

I thought we would change chest around a bit tomorrow, been thinking of a good routine all week smash it and get a really big hurt on !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i will be there training another lad mate from about 9 anyway...
> 
> I thought we would change chest around a bit tomorrow, been thinking of a good routine all week smash it and get a really big hurt on !!!


Perfect!!


----------



## luther1

Got my delivery through from tpw and obviously forgot to tick what flavour i wanted so it comes unflavoured. I'll add some coffee and let you know!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Got my delivery through from tpw and obviously forgot to tick what flavour i wanted so it comes unflavoured. I'll add some coffee and let you know!


There is always one


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> There is always one


yep and luther is fcukin both of em !!


----------



## luther1

Im a pair of cnuts on my own. Unflavoured ffs. Given it to jen and i'll order some more


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Im a pair of cnuts on my own. Unflavoured ffs. Given it to jen and i'll order some more


Oh January 18th an still no plans to come to mine bro ??? fcukin loser X


----------



## luther1

Just drawn a giant 50ft pen!s up jens drive in the snow lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just drawn a giant 50ft pen!s up jens drive in the snow lol


Bet your out of breath now clubs 

Edit - CHUBS!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Oh January 18th an still no plans to come to mine bro ??? fcukin loser X


You know i'll come up. Will check with jen when she hasnt got kids. Will ring you on the weekend


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You know i'll come up. Will check with jen when she hasnt got kids. Will ring you on the weekend


yeah yeh.. just make sure dog is in kennels and your slippers are fcukin not going to get mishapen if your not wearing them at home for a day if you leave them PMSL

or any other fcukin excuse you can come up with .. Whats up didnt they have a escort called Jen last time for you to fcukin try and palm off as your own missus :lol:


----------



## luther1

Right,thats fcuking it


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Right,thats fcuking it


You getting out of bed?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You getting out of bed?


steady bro.. one step at a time.. the cnuts not strong enough to press the fcukin snooze button on his ghostbusters alarm clock pmsl !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:



> You getting out of bed?


Calling dominos more like!


----------



## jimmywst

Lured in by dominos, stayed a while... Looking good big fella. :bow:


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Lured in by dominos, stayed a while... Looking good big fella. :bow:


LOL what part is looking good mate ??

have you actually read my week this week its been sh1t hahaha X


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats on the night big ane?


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> whats on the night big ane?


nothing tonight bro im just relaxing, early night and ready for chest session tomorrow with @R0BLET if the cnut can get to gym cos of a little sprinkle of snow


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> nothing tonight bro im just relaxing, early night and ready for chest session tomorrow with @R0BLET if the cnut can get to gym cos of a little sprinkle of snow


good stuff. can just see that cvnt ditchin ya to make snow fairies tbh


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> LOL what part is looking good mate ??
> 
> have you actually read my week this week its been sh1t hahaha X


Pessimist!!

I was talking about the journal as a whole...


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Pessimist!!
> 
> I was talking about the journal as a whole...


Ok mate i will let you off lol and thank you for reading X


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> Ok mate i will let you off lol and thank you for reading X


Fvck mine won't do it again

I'm just pleased I caught this early on unlike the last one....

All the best mucker :thumb ;


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> nothing tonight bro im just relaxing, early night and ready for chest session tomorrow with @R0BLET if the cnut can get to gym cos of a little sprinkle of snow


Lol!

I'll leave the house, it's if I get there 

Pick me up bro x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'll leave the house, it's if I get there
> 
> Pick me up bro x


i would mate but im going early arent i... if i get there you should really X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i would mate but im going early arent i... if i get there you should really X


Good point, I'll be up bright and early so we'll see.

Tbh so long as the council do their job we'll be fine.

Saw a bird spin it at the end of my street, what a clown!!


----------



## flinty90

yeah main roads shouldnt be too bad i dont think... just side roads which both of us havent got many to go before we hit a main drag !!


----------



## flinty90

i just gotta train bro i just gotta !!! i feel like im growing a right pair of fcukin womens teets at minute, im not feeling very flat, lean or tight at all today...

fat cnut .. do you think lack of sleep actually has an effect on body composition short term ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i just gotta train bro i just gotta !!! i feel like im growing a right pair of fcukin womens teets at minute, im not feeling very flat, lean or tight at all today...
> 
> fat cnut .. do you think lack of sleep actually has an effect on body composition short term ???


I think the lack of sleep hasnt helped anything!

A massive session tomorrow and plenty of pump will soon sort you out


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I think the lack of sleep hasnt helped anything!
> 
> A massive session tomorrow and plenty of pump will soon sort you out


you pumping me this time or am i pumping you again ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you pumping me this time or am i pumping you again ???


Each other


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Each other


 :thumb: my favourite


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yay daisy chain!

Gayest journal on the whole internet. Fact :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yay daisy chain!
> 
> Gayest journal on the whole internet. Fact :lol:


Deffo attracts the gayest posters :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Deffo attracts the gayest posters :whistling:


It's the only thread I'm subbed to


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You've changed Flinty.


----------



## 25434

Evening Sir Flintus...just swooshing by to wish you happy weekend...so...errrmmm...happy weekend? glad you got home ok today...and if you're growing a pair of ...cough...girlie bits, then grow a pair for me cos I ain't got much to speak of! :laugh:

sorry to mention that...was trying humour...durrrrp....go bish bap bop some weights Flinty...graaaaaahhhrrrrraaahhh...there ya go! I did my tigger, I mean tiger roar for ya...being Friday an all that...hahaha...


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> You've changed Flinty.


yes i know bro ... im also gay


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Evening Sir Flintus...just swooshing by to wish you happy weekend...so...errrmmm...happy weekend? glad you got home ok today...and if you're growing a pair of ...cough...girlie bits, then grow a pair for me cos I ain't got much to speak of! :laugh:
> 
> sorry to mention that...was trying humour...durrrrp....go bish bap bop some weights Flinty...graaaaaahhhrrrrraaahhh...there ya go! I did my tigger, I mean tiger roar for ya...being Friday an all that...hahaha...


My man boobs wouldnt suit you Flubs lol ... there just flabby and horrid looking X


----------



## luther1

Fcuk it,I'm wandering up the pub for a mixed grill


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> My man boobs wouldnt suit you [Redacted] lol ... there just flabby and horrid looking X


you're not selling yourself here Flinty...hahaha....soz..teasing...you can keep them then....hahaha..


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Fcuk it,I'm wandering up the pub for a mixed grill


May aswell bro if you cant get results why bother trying :whistling: X


----------



## flinty90

meal 5 today

500 gram mince beef with onions , 100 gram brussels !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> meal 5 today
> 
> 500 gram mince beef with onions , 100 gram brussels !!


Wind!! :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

^^could prove to be a slight understatement


----------



## flinty90

thought some might be interested in this , good watch


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys.

oats and whey down now to get to gym to train a mate of mine, then train myself and roblet .. chest fcukin time !!!

have a safe day people if your venturing out ...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> oats and whey down now to get to gym to train a mate of mine, then train myself and roblet .. chest fcukin time !!!
> 
> have a safe day people if your venturing out ...
> 
> View attachment 108115


But i want a take out today,i want it most.......it is Saturday cheat day and i am off in caravan to see dear and animals in the snow.

You lot 'a55 holes and elbows gentleman !',train or i will find you...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> But i want a take out today,i want it most.......it is Saturday cheat day and i am off in caravan to see dear and animals in the snow.
> 
> You lot 'a55 holes and elbows gentleman !',train or i will find you...


sounds great. where you going?


----------



## flinty90

Chest done

started on pec deck

4 sets of 12 - 15 reps up to stack (127 kg i think) plus partials

smith press low incline

3 sets of 12 , 10 , 8 usied slow negatives and static holds at top of movement up to 110 kg plus bar

Cable machine high press

2 sets of 12

cable straight crossovers

2 sets 12

cable low press

2 sets 12

Decline DB press

2 sets of 12 - 15 reps

10 minutes cardio on stepper

job done chest fcukin burned up..

felt good and strong , 9 weeks into nattyness .. if i stay natural anyone know of any good test boosters to throw in now and again non suppressive stuff ??

Legs tomorrow

have a good evening guys


----------



## jimmywst

Only thing I've known to be held in any kinda regard is DAA.


----------



## Guest

I love that video of Big Lou. He is my idol tbh in body building, just a complete unit, an absolute monster.


----------



## TELBOR

I think Cardiff Nutrition who pscarb works with does a "test" booster or something along those lines.....

@Milky may know?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> I think Cardiff Nutrition who pscarb works with does a "test" booster or something along those lines.....
> 
> @Milky may know?


I was using Taurotest and BullK for a while, l dont actually know what they did if l am really honest and there fu*king expensive.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I was using Taurotest and BullK for a while, l dont actually know what they did if l am really honest and there fu*king expensive.


That's it! Couldn't remember the name of them.

How much mate? I've seen Paul uses them quite a bit doesn't he.


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> That's it! Couldn't remember the name of them.
> 
> How much mate? I've seen Paul uses them quite a bit doesn't he.


IIRC about £70 a months worth.


----------



## Greshie

I did a month's trial of PNI Paragon & D-Test stacked courtesy of Powermyself.com which certainly perked me up, but then I am a great deal older and my natural test levels will be more depleted. However the stack price is approx £48 for a month's supply.

The general consensus I think is most natural tests boosters don't do very much, you would be better off with test-ethenate or similar

By the way are we really ready for a frisky Flinty... ? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Injectible dbol :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Proviron


----------



## Bad Alan

Boron apparently @10mg per day Flinty according to hackskii has been shown to produce good results iirc as a test booster/support


----------



## Little_Jay

ive herd that deca stuff is non supressive :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Boron apparently @10mg per day Flinty according to hackskii has been shown to produce good results iirc as a test booster/support


Yeah I've read that too, along with 5000iu of vitamin D he said....

May give it a whirl


----------



## flinty90

ok i have just seen this picture on FB from IB

i would give both my nuts to look as thick and fcukin solid as this aqbsolute beastly


----------



## Little_Jay

flinty90 said:


> ok i have just seen this picture on FB from IB
> 
> i would give both my nuts to look as thick and fcukin solid as this aqbsolute beastly
> 
> View attachment 108237


stayin natty isnt a option then... haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ok i have just seen this picture on FB from IB
> 
> i would give both my nuts to look as thick and fcukin solid as this aqbsolute beastly
> 
> View attachment 108237


Evan centopani I think. Some vids of him.training with poundstone on you tube.


----------



## TELBOR

Little_Jay said:


> stayin natty isnt a option then... haha


This is true flinty! 

I'd give my left nut to be 1/10th as big as him pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> stayin natty isnt a option then... haha


Mate i would never get half that size bro im under no illusion but what a ridiculously fcukin awesome size that is !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Mate i would never get half that size bro im under no illusion but what a ridiculously fcukin awesome size that is !!!


Crazy size, àrse wiping isn't an option for him 

Put that pic up you've just sent me, the last one  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Crazy size, àrse wiping isn't an option for him
> 
> Put that pic up you've just sent me, the last one  x


Nah thats done mate lol but it deffo choked me up X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Nah thats done mate lol but it deffo choked me up X


DO IT!! Please :wub:

I don't think everyone has seen it!

Oh, saw this and thought of Luther......


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little pups ...

Legs in 10 minutes mg:

will do a good update today when i get chance later....

have a good day folks

Oh weighed in this morning at a leaner feeling 105.9 kg

chest feeling great after yesterdays session !!!


----------



## flinty90

Day 20

High carbs day

Diet same as usual for high carbs day... swapped a meal of rice though with a couple of slices of unct loaf (not as clean but i like it so its in today)

Legs session

15 minutes warm up on treadmill

squats

4 sets of 15 reps last 5 reps of last set was down slow and holding at bottom for a count of 5 seconds then up then down for count of 6 seconds then up and so on up to 10 second holds

i was white as a ghost after 8 second hold and had to re reack bar i was going to pass out, i went down to knees for a second, then picked up did 9 seconds hold same thing happened lol fcukin killer. i didnt make the 10 second hold

try it it fcukin starves your brain of blood lol legs were fcukin solid already

Ham curls

4 sets of 12 - 15 reps using partials and static holds at back of movement (again blood draining from face)

Leg extensions

4 sets of 15 reps

last set was a prtial rep at bottom quarter, into a full rep , then from top of movement down a quarter and back up to top and then down full ROM that was 1 rep ouch

did 10 reps like this , what a fcukin murderous exercise

calf raises

full squeeze at top and very slow negative

did 3 sets of 30 reps (bodyweight) calves felt mint

kettle bell lunges onto a balance board (hit core for balance too)

2 sets of 15 reps each leg

treadmill to cool off 20 minutes

im in bits lol

might put hiking boots on this afternoon and take dog for a walk out in snow for an hour with missus...

enjoy your day guys


----------



## 25434

Hi Flintus..sounds like a hard session there, balancing on a board...eoouffff...more than my lifes worth to try that one.....well done. Happy Sunday to ya..snowing like anything here, sod! have a nice walk out with the pooch and your wife..wrap up though, it's bitter...


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hi Flintus..sounds like a hard session there, balancing on a board...eoouffff...more than my lifes worth to try that one.....well done. Happy Sunday to ya..snowing like anything here, sod! have a nice walk out with the pooch and your wife..wrap up though, it's bitter...


we were promised more snow here this morning and all f today but had fcuk all so far... thanks have a great afternoon flubbles xx


----------



## Davey666

I was doing squats the other day flints, and I was going slow down and holding at bottom then powering up as quick as possible and these fcked me up.

When you was doing them how quick was you coming back up?


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> I was doing squats the other day flints, and I was going slow down and holding at bottom then powering up as quick as possible and these fcked me up.
> 
> When you was doing them how quick was you coming back up?


smooth but powerful mate probably a 1 second movement up and 4 seconds down !!!  the static holds just took so much out of me though mate and only had about 70 kg on the bar its fcukin horrible but nice lol !!!


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> smooth but powerful mate probably a 1 second movement up and 4 seconds down !!!  the static holds just took so much out of me though mate and only had about 70 kg on the bar its fcukin horrible but nice lol !!!


I was only doing 80kg and thinking in my head pussy weight but I was fcked when holding at bottom. Also twards the end was making me feel sick lol


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> I was only doing 80kg and thinking in my head pussy weight but I was fcked when holding at bottom. Also twards the end was making me feel sick lol


mate i dont give a fcuk what weight it is... if it hurts and works then it could be bodyweight for all i care lol..

and yes the sicky feeling is horrible..

mind you its been fcukin red hot in our gym just lately really horrible to train hard in, thats for all the cnuts that come in to train and dont break a sweat lol


----------



## flinty90

nice walk out with dog. did about 50 minutes . loosened legs off for now, but i feel i will have pain tomorrow lol...

quiet in here today i must change my deodorant lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Your going to be soooooooooo sore tomorrow lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Your going to be soooooooooo sore tomorrow lol


hope so brother . hope we can get a couple of sessions in this week aswell...

what time you training tomorrow mate ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hope so brother . hope we can get a couple of sessions in this week aswell...
> 
> what time you training tomorrow mate ??


Hopefully mid afternoon 

Back session!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully mid afternoon
> 
> Back session!


im in yard tomorrow mate so let me know what time if you can give me a hour notice and i will let you know if im home or not. will do back with ya !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im in yard tomorrow mate so let me know what time if you can give me a hour notice and i will let you know if im home or not. will do back with ya !!


Will do mate, got a late ish start tomorrow but hopefully still be on my way to the gym for 3.30 ish lol

What time do you reckon you'll be done?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Will do mate, got a late ish start tomorrow but hopefully still be on my way to the gym for 3.30 ish lol
> 
> What time do you reckon you'll be done?


not sure mate but will take stuff with me to work. just give me hours notice and will try to get with you..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> not sure mate but will take stuff with me to work. just give me hours notice and will try to get with you..


Will do mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Will do mate


cool.. if not i will train with my normal lot at my gym, but would rather get a few sessions in with you whilst i can !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cool.. if not i will train with my normal lot at my gym, but would rather get a few sessions in with you whilst i can !!


I defo need to get more in with you bro!!

I'm in and around Tamworth so not a big day driving wise.

Worse case scenario is a cardio session with the missus lol


----------



## luther1

Asked Jen what she wanted for valentines day and she said an animal skin coat, so I've bought her a donkey jacket


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!

Have a good day if your going in


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> Have a good day if your going in


yes going in mate got loads to do this week.

hate looking out window to see my wirk office looking cold and wet lol.. brrrrrrr


----------



## flinty90

Day 21

Med carb day

Meal 1

90 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram mince beef

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

1 jacket potato

60 gram whey

Meal 4

60 gram whey

Meal 5

250 gram chicken

50 gram potato

150 gram cabbage

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1tbs PB

Trained back with @R0BLET

session in his journal was normal back routine so wont bore you all again

60 minutes cardio

10 minutes warm up on treadmill

20 minutes rolling hills on treadmill

15 minutes on stepper

15 minutes on bike

feel mint.. everything gone well today food been tight, training was great, feel good but tired, legs are aching , chest just settling from saturday


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> feel mint.. everything gone well today food been tight, training was great, feel good but tired, legs are aching , chest just settling from saturday


Looking mint too mate! And all natty too 

All over it!!!


----------



## Sweat

Great work on the back session with *fat* rob mate and double impressive smashing in 60 mins cardio at the end.

Your a machine!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day bro, enjoy the rest from the gym!


----------



## flinty90

Day 22

med carb day

Meal 1

60 gram whey

90 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram mince

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

250 gram chicken

150 gram jacket potato

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

60 gram whey

Meal 5

3 chicken drumsticks (no skin)

Meal 6

250 gram salmon

120 gram asparagus / broccoli

Meal 7

60 gram whey

1 TBs PB

job done


----------



## flinty90

Had a conversation with Big bear today regarding my next course of action ... got a nice little cycle on the horizon.. will be starting it in 3 weeks or so ..

quite excited... and im pretty happy with what we are going to be doing soon...

i was in 2 minds about staying natty but i have taken big bears advice but i have pointed him into a position that @biglbs had suggested to me just before christmas...

so Tom came up with the idea.. i came up with the suggestion and big bear devised a plan.. and @R0BLET had to listen and read about 40 mesages about it today lol thanks bro hahaha X


----------



## flinty90

Oh and im having a rest day today my legs really are in pain, i have never had doms like this before since i started training . tops of my calves and hammies are absolutely hurting to the touch lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Had a conversation with Big bear today regarding my next course of action ... got a nice little cycle on the horizon.. will be starting it in 3 weeks or so ..
> 
> quite excited... and im pretty happy with what we are going to be doing soon...
> 
> i was in 2 minds about staying natty but i have taken big bears advice but i have pointed him into a position that @biglbs had suggested to me just before christmas...
> 
> so Tom came up with the idea.. i came up with the suggestion and big bear devised a plan.. and @R0BLET had to listen and read about 40 mesages about it today lol thanks bro hahaha X


I'm the driver, don't forget


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I'm the driver, don't forget


Audi a8 seems to be the descent choice of getaway car rob


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Audi a8 seems to be the descent choice of getaway car rob


Bro were on the road to bigness you comin :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you've got a good plan ready to launch mate, looking forward to seeing how it takes you forward!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you've got a good plan ready to launch mate, looking forward to seeing how it takes you forward!


Oh mate were fcukin gonna be rolling bro ... im reckoning i will have 19 1/2 inch biceps by december !!! thats my goal and a balanced body to go with them


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Bro were on the road to bigness you comin :thumbup1:


You know me bro,always along for the ride


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yep It's operation large this year! I'm in


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what made you change your mind mate?


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> what made you change your mind mate?


a lot of thinking about what i wanted mate. i havent jumped into it. i have thought alot about going back on. i have decided on a good cycle to help me achieve next steps. and i thought i had my answer mate... plus i want to get massive and didnt want to waste too much time x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Audi a8 seems to be the descent choice of getaway car rob


Drove an R8 once, nearly lost my job that day pmsl

Oh, I'm in the growing club too flinty  :beer:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Had a conversation with Big bear today regarding my next course of action ... got a nice little cycle on the horizon.. will be starting it in 3 weeks or so ..
> 
> quite excited... and im pretty happy with what we are going to be doing soon...
> 
> i was in 2 minds about staying natty but i have taken big bears advice but i have pointed him into a position that @biglbs had suggested to me just before christmas...
> 
> so Tom came up with the idea.. i came up with the suggestion and big bear devised a plan.. and @R0BLET had to listen and read about 40 mesages about it today lol thanks bro hahaha X


Will message tomoz back mate,been busy todaysounds a good plan.


----------



## Queenie

NoNatty


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> NoNatty


Not yet lol.... still au naturale at minute

Morning guys


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty...warmer day today..hope your hammies and calves ease up a bit..I can understand the pain...john Cleese funny walk brigade right?..hahaha...take care mister..x


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Filnts..


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> Had a conversation with Big bear today regarding my next course of action ... got a nice little cycle on the horizon.. will be starting it in 3 weeks or so ..
> 
> quite excited... and im pretty happy with what we are going to be doing soon...
> 
> i was in 2 minds about staying natty but i have taken big bears advice but i have pointed him into a position that @biglbs had suggested to me just before christmas...
> 
> so Tom came up with the idea.. i came up with the suggestion and big bear devised a plan.. and @R0BLET had to listen and read about 40 mesages about it today lol thanks bro hahaha X


Sounds good Flints. The way I read it, it has given you an extra boost to aim for.


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> Oh and im having a rest day today my legs really are in pain, i have never had doms like this before since i started training . tops of my calves and hammies are absolutely hurting to the touch lol !!!


Good, good. You know the saying, no pain no gain


----------



## flinty90

Day 23

Medium carbs day

Meal 1

90 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram mince

125 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

250 gram mince

125 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

60 gram whay

Meal 5

300 gram beef

100 gram cabbage

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb

Been using my carbs for last few days before 3 pm will be doing this more and more for a few weeks and working the carbs in around my training times. then knocking them on the head no later than 4 pm etc..

just seeing if it makes much difference

also cutting down on the high carb days and just doing med low and zero days for a while, see if i can tighten up more before i blast on cycle in 3 weeks ...

Been busy at work today but nipped into gym to train my lads on legs , they were fcuked lol ...

@R0BLET is having that legs session very soon ...

Anyway hope you have all had a good day guys.

All gear ordered for next cycle will be awaiting with anticipation.. cant wait

also had a job offer for a different place come up yesterday for about 4 - 6 weeks time.. all looks promising so just waiting for further news.. if that comes off i will be home everyday, no travelling, no overtime unless i want it. no weekend work unless i want it, working indoors (t shirt and shorts) its that warm better money .

so all looks very very good

if it comes off i will be able to concentrate so much more on getting massive lol ... fingers crossed guys X

hope you have all had a good day !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds all good in your hood mate, job sounds interesting too, would make all this a damn sight easier eh!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds all good in your hood mate, job sounds interesting too, would make all this a damn sight easier eh!


dam sight easier mate just bieng able to sort my food without fail everday, and getting to gym everyday i need to without fail !! even though its 3 shift system i can still get to gym everytime and sort food etc, so im happy with that !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dam sight easier mate just bieng able to sort my food without fail everday, and getting to gym everyday i need to without fail !! even though its 3 shift system i can still get to gym everytime and sort food etc, so im happy with that !!!


Will be good mate, hope it works out. What's the job?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Will be good mate, hope it works out. What's the job?


its making packaging mate .. different cans and bottles and bags etc.. my mate has worked there for 10 years and he loves it !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> its making packaging mate .. different cans and bottles and bags etc.. my mate has worked there for 10 years and he loves it !!!


Sounds good Flints ... better than being sent all over the UK and working in all weathers !


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its making packaging mate .. different cans and bottles and bags etc.. my mate has worked there for 10 years and he loves it !!!


Smart, definitely better than pi55ing about in the weather outside.


----------



## TELBOR

Fingers crossed mate 

Carb cycling seems to be getting nailed, I may give that a go this year as its defo working for you!

Hehehe, I'm excited for you on your next cycle - how much of a weirdo am I


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Have a good one


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Fingers crossed mate
> 
> Carb cycling seems to be getting nailed, I may give that a go this year as its defo working for you!
> 
> Hehehe, I'm excited for you on your next cycle - how much of a weirdo am I


its not wierd to want to see a mate getting results bro. i feel that for a lot of people on here. and its why i love training people so much, there is nothing more satifying than seeing results in a person and the thought that you have helped or supported that person !!!

It also makes us aware that with effort we can all get good results so it kinda gives us hope to X

have a good day yourself brother and everyone else

Off to sunny rotherham i go hahaha !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> its not wierd to want to see a mate getting results bro. i feel that for a lot of people on here. and its why i love training people so much, there is nothing more satifying than seeing results in a person and the thought that you have helped or supported that person !!!
> 
> It also makes us aware that with effort we can all get good results so it kinda gives us hope to X
> 
> have a good day yourself brother and everyone else
> 
> Off to sunny rotherham i go hahaha !!!


Well I think we'll see some great results this year! If anyone goes backwards I'll kick them in the fanny 

Oooh, lucky you surrounded by Yorkshire puddings


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think you'll find It's pronounced rovrum lol

Have a good day mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin


----------



## 25434

Ullo Flintus...I'm late in, gotta busy day today....how are you mister? working hard I would imagine knowing you...take care and enjoy what's left of the day, although if you're working you prolly wanna poke me in the eyes for that comment...x


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Ullo Flintus...I'm late in, gotta busy day today....how are you mister? working hard I would imagine knowing you...take care and enjoy what's left of the day, although if you're working you prolly wanna poke me in the eyes for that comment...x


hey chicken.. love to see you popping in and out all over the forum lol. always makes me smile xx im good thanks plodding away as usual lol.. xx


----------



## RACK

As said in my journal mate, you're lookin great at the min. Nice to see you and Dave gettin the results


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> As said in my journal mate, you're lookin great at the min. Nice to see you and Dave gettin the results


Looks well doesn't he!!


----------



## RACK

He does indeed. I forgot we're about the same height too, I always think he's taller for some reason lol


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> He does indeed. I forgot we're about the same height too, I always think he's taller for some reason lol


He's a dwarf :whistling:


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> He's a dwarf :whistling:


He's a GIANT to a hobbit though..it's all relevant...hahaah...hi Rob, by the way, don't mean to be rude..


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> He does indeed. I forgot we're about the same height too, I always think he's taller for some reason lol


lol cheers bro. you are about 2 inch taller than me. your looking very thick mate its good to see. i did have 20 layers of clothes on too haha..

and Rob if im a dwarf you must me a fcukin omeaba lol...


----------



## RACK

Aye, this extra 4st since the show don't look tooooo bad haha


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Aye, this extra 4st since the show don't look tooooo bad haha


not at all mate.. your chest is still fcukin massive lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> and Rob if im a dwarf you must be a sex god lol...


Thanks mate x


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate x


----------



## flinty90

Day 24

Med / high carb day

Meal 1

80 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

200 gram chicken

140 gram basmati rice

120 gram peas

Meal 3

200 gram chicken

140 gram rice

120 gram peas

Meal 4 (pre WO)

60 gram whey

Meal 5 (post WO)

60 gram whey

Meal 6

300 gram Ribeye steak

100 gram brussels

Meal 7 (if i can get it down in next 30 minutes )

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB


----------



## flinty90

No training as such today . been to gym tonight after work

15 minutes fat burn on bike

28 minutes rolling hills at 5.5 kph

12 minutes HIIT stepper

absolutely fcuked ..

cant wait for saturday shoulders session .. will probably have a rest day tomorrow unless i do more cardio and maybe a bit of core !!!

had a great day today, work has gone well , met @RACK again for a short while.. Had a good phone call from @biglbs. lots of texts fro @R0BLET ..

eaten well, good cardio and feeling good..

nice comments also on here from my regular supporters so today as been a very good RARE day :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No training as such today . been to gym tonight after work
> 
> 15 minutes fat burn on bike
> 
> 28 minutes rolling hills at 5.5 kph
> 
> 12 minutes HIIT stepper
> 
> absolutely fcuked ..
> 
> cant wait for saturday shoulders session .. will probably have a rest day tomorrow unless i do more cardio and maybe a bit of core !!!
> 
> had a great day today, work has gone well , met @RACK again for a short while.. Had a good phone call from @biglbs. lots of texts fro @R0BLET ..
> 
> eaten well, good cardio and feeling good..
> 
> nice comments also on here from my regular supporters so today as been a very good RARE day :thumbup1:


CVNT =balance restoredx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> CVNT =balance restoredx


LOL yep thats done it, now im low as a snakes belly eating lard and crying at myself in mirror , hope your happy lol


----------



## TELBOR

Cardio King tonight!!!

:beer:


----------



## biglbs

Ha HA YOU MAD ASS !


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Cardio King tonight!!!
> 
> :beer:


Mate gym was fcukin rammed and i mean rammed... i have never seen such a busy gym in my life !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Mate gym was fcukin rammed and i mean rammed... i have never seen such a busy gym in my life !!


Groups of lads all curling, girls on the treadmills in the mirrors


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> Groups of lads all curling, girls on the treadmills in the mirrors


And that was just you lot. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> And that was just you lot. :thumb:


lol.. busted ..


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> And that was just you lot. :thumb:


lol.. busted ..


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> And that was just you lot. :thumb:


Can't be me, I have noodle arms pmsl


----------



## MURPHYZ

I heard spaghetti legs to m8, that @flinty bloke tells people your like a little girl. I would say drop a barbell on him but according to him you couldn't lift one.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Can't be me, I have noodle arms pmsl


Mind you don't get pizza face,guys will come to you for a takeout 'italiano'


----------



## biglbs

Morning gnasher.


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...happy weekend to you... :clap:


----------



## flinty90

Day 25 ..

High carb day

Meal 1

80 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram fruit

Meal 2

250 gram turkey brest mince

125 gram mushroom basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

250 gram turkey breast mince

125 gram mushroom basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

60 gram whey

Meal 5

60 gram whey

70 grams oats

Meal 6

300 gram ribeye steak

2 tortilla wraps

Meal 7

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb


----------



## flinty90

Been to gym tonight to train my mate on shoulders. jumped in and did a few bits with him but will be training tomorrow with @R0BLET and another mate thats just started training

Got a brilliant little routine worked out for us all hehe

Work completed in rotherham today all ok and money in the bank.... so thats good news

working in bourne on monday next week then pretty much localish for another wek i think...

have a good evening people

hope your day as been a good one (ITS FRRRIIIIDDDAAAYYYYYY ))


----------



## Davey666

Have a good weekend in the gym Flints.


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys

just weighed in this morning .6 ounces off an all time low

*104.9 kg*

fat seems to be coming off nicely now the little tweaks to the carb cycling diet seem to be workiong well so will continue with that until i hit cycle then will change the plan slightly to ensure i still do what i need to do...

Im going to have carbs for breakfast this morning before i train then a few for meal after training and then carbless for rest of day ...

off to train shoulders with Rob soon, training my mate this morning on back first ...

snow settled quite a lot here overnight but the main roads dont seem to bad, buses are still flying up and down

Be safe , have a good day !!!


----------



## Guest

Morning mucka, all going well in here mate keep it all up pal.

Weve got a good 6 inches of snow here, got to go dig the cars out in a mo, nightmare.

Have a good un in the gym, enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Morning brother!

Where the feck did the snow come from lol

Morning cardio...... clear drive!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Morning mucka, all going well in here mate keep it all up pal.
> 
> Weve got a good 6 inches of snow here, got to go dig the cars out in a mo, nightmare.
> 
> Have a good un in the gym, enjoy


Cheers mate .. bloody snow im fed up of the cnut now .. you still been out working in it mate. ??

need a good few hours rain to get rid of it all then be done with it and bring on some warmer weather lol

have a good weekend mate whatever your doing !! (will go look in your journal to make sure your not eating too many full english and still training hard ) :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Cheers mate .. bloody snow im fed up of the cnut now .. you still been out working in it mate. ??
> 
> need a good few hours rain to get rid of it all then be done with it and bring on some warmer weather lol
> 
> have a good weekend mate whatever your doing !! (will go look in your journal to make sure your not eating too many full english and still training hard ) :thumbup1:


Aye training hard m8, diet going well. Off to do legs myself this morning (Presuming I can get out of the avenue)

Still grafting m8, it had thawed out here until last night, came down quite heavy and now back to square one.


----------



## 25434

Morning flintus...I know we've already "spoken" but ya knarrrrrr......can't have too many top o the mornings ya know! That is a well known old proverb:blink:

It is.....honest.....I wouldn't lie to ya......cough....


----------



## biglbs

Good day as massfull one...


----------



## flinty90

Day 26 ..

low carb day

Meal 1 (pre wo)

90 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2 (post wo)

60 gram whey

Meal 3

250 gram mince beef

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

250 gram chicken

100 gram green veg

Meal 5

2 big butchers beef burgers

100 gram green veg

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB


----------



## flinty90

Gym session today . hit shoulders hard

Warmed up RC etc

rear delt flies

3 x 12

face pulls

1 x 15

side delt raises

3 x 12

lat raise machine

2 x 12 plus partials ouch !!

smith press

3 x 12 reps plus partials plus slow negatives

standing DB press

2 x 12 reps

db shrugs

3 x 12

stepper hiit 15 minutes

fcuked up !!!!


----------



## flinty90

question for you (a comment on my mate on facebook by someone and im trying to find a reply)

My mate - female 44 years old overweight

just started training with weights (with me) but also continuing cardio mainly running etc

she has lost weight each week

diet is spot on

we trained and she has improved on weights each week

Trained today and loved it, posted on facebook about the PB weights and then she did a jog after it for 40 minutes..

someone has posted on her status " love the weights but dont like the run you will have burnt off all that hard earned muscle"

im thinking the comment is a load of tosh and seems like a negative thing to say ..

your thoughts on running after weights will it waste muscle ???

thanks for any input i want to just reply to said person and keep her spirits up too


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> question for you (a comment on my mate on facebook by someone and im trying to find a reply)
> 
> My mate - female 44 years old overweight
> 
> just started training with weights (with me) but also continuing cardio mainly running etc
> 
> she has lost weight each week
> 
> diet is spot on
> 
> we trained and she has improved on weights each week
> 
> Trained today and loved it, posted on facebook about the PB weights and then she did a jog after it for 40 minutes..
> 
> someone has posted on her status " love the weights but dont like the run you will have burnt off all that hard earned muscle"
> 
> im thinking the comment is a load of tosh and seems like a negative thing to say ..
> 
> your thoughts on running after weights will it waste muscle ???
> 
> thanks for any input i want to just reply to said person and keep her spirits up too


I'm sure I seen a thread discussing this the other day m8, can't think for the life of me which thread tho, pretty sure dutch was posting in it.

If I come across it I'll link it for you m8.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> I'm sure I seen a thread discussing this the other day m8, can't think for the life of me which thread tho, pretty sure dutch was posting in it.
> 
> If I come across it I'll link it for you m8.


thanks mate . i just dont see how you can burn muscle by running after weights session if protein is high enough and fuel is ok ??


----------



## MURPHYZ

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/208452-hiit-why-i-advocate-all-dutch-101-a.html

This was the thread m8.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate . i just dont see how you can burn muscle by running after weights session if protein is high enough and fuel is ok ??


oops forgot to reply with quote look ^^^^^^^. :bounce:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate . i just dont see how you can burn muscle by running after weights session if protein is high enough and fuel is ok ??


What you said here flinty. People lose muscle when dieting because they drastically drop their calories and get into a state of catabolism. If protein is high and calories aren't dropped massively then she will be ok. Inevitably some muscle will be lost but not a defining factor in the overall goal.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What you said here flinty. People lose muscle when dieting because they drastically drop their calories and get into a state of catabolism. If protein is high and calories aren't dropped massively then she will be ok. Inevitably some muscle will be lost but not a defining factor in the overall goal.


so is the comment this cnut made right or wrong.. will she lose muscle by running after a weight session ???


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> so is the comment this cnut made right or wrong.. will she lose muscle by running after a weight session ???


Well the way I read it is no, unless she's not eating enough and therefore not providing enough fuel.

Here's another link bro, might help more than the other.

http://fitnessblackandwhite.com/does-cardio-burn-muscle-or-fat/


----------



## luther1

I read a study somewhere that a light jog for 20 mins @ 4mph caused no muscle loss at. Your body will burn the fat before the muscle. Again,diet is key. If her protein is high and calories are ok then she will not lose any muscle gains doing cardio after weights. Tell the helmet he is wrong and to do one


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I read a study somewhere that a light jog for 20 mins @ 4mph caused no muscle loss at. Your body will burn the fat before the muscle. Again,diet is key. If her protein is high and calories are ok then she will not lose any muscle gains doing cardio after weights. Tell the helmet he is wrong and to do one


Done and done X


----------



## biglbs

Tbh she would have depleated her glycogen with weight and be ready to carry on into fat burning range,it would have a similar affect to fasted cardio...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Tbh she would have depleated her glycogen with weight and be ready to carry on into fat burning range,it would have a similar affect to fasted cardio...


thanks mate ...


----------



## flinty90

and like i said i have been training her for a few weeks now and her PB's are getting beaten each week so no way is she losing muscle !!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Done and done X


If she wasn't a chubber and had no bf then she would use muscle for energy. The blokes a tool. It's one of those questions you know the answer to,but actually try and validate it to yourself. There's no credence to the cnuts claims


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> If she wasn't a chubber and had no bf then she would use muscle for energy. The blokes a tool. It's one of those questions you know the answer to,but actually try and validate it to yourself. There's no credence to the cnuts claims


If she was lean she would still burn fat ,it is the prefered form of energy by the body,she would need to be sub approx 4% for it not to on a low intensity short cardio,catabolism does not come from this.

Energy comes from glycogen reserves/fat/protein in that order....then it eats muscle

Providing you eat enough protein in your diet,if not old protein in muscle will be canabolised before fat.


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> If she was lean she would still burn fat ,it is the prefered form of energy by the body,she would need to be sub approx 4% for it not to on a low intensity short cardio,catabolism does not come from this.
> 
> Energy comes from glycogen reserves/fat/protein in that order....then it eats muscle


That's what I said,she would need to have no bf for the cardio to burn muscle( no bf obviously pushing boundaries, she'd be dead haha). But I get what your saying chief. As long as flinty is doing the right thing then he can get the chancer told.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> That's what I said,she would need to have no bf for the cardio to burn muscle( no bf obviously pushing boundaries, she'd be dead haha). But I get what your saying chief. As long as flinty is doing the right thing then he can get the chancer told.


And be consuming enough protein so that old protein (from muscle)is not canabolised.correct mate


----------



## CL0NE7

flinty90 said:


> question for you (a comment on my mate on facebook by someone and im trying to find a reply)
> 
> My mate - female 44 years old overweight
> 
> just started training with weights (with me) but also continuing cardio mainly running etc
> 
> she has lost weight each week
> 
> diet is spot on
> 
> we trained and she has improved on weights each week
> 
> Trained today and loved it, posted on facebook about the PB weights and then she did a jog after it for 40 minutes..
> 
> someone has posted on her status " love the weights but dont like the run you will have burnt off all that hard earned muscle"
> 
> im thinking the comment is a load of tosh and seems like a negative thing to say ..
> 
> your thoughts on running after weights will it waste muscle ???
> 
> thanks for any input i want to just reply to said person and keep her spirits up too


I'm not a fan of this type of negative comment at all. So what if she went for a run afterwards. 40 mins LSD training is perfect (I'm assuming it is LSD) to lose fat. It's all about having enough energy on board and enough protein which she has (so as not to deplete her own stores).... and training the correct HRZ which she probably is.

Tell her to ignore and continue focussing on her goals.

C7


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> I'm not a fan of this type of negative comment at all. So what if she went for a run afterwards. 40 mins LSD training is perfect (I'm assuming it is LSD) to lose fat. It's all about having enough energy on board and enough protein which she has (so as not to deplete her own stores).... and training the correct HRZ which she probably is.
> 
> Tell her to ignore and continue focussing on her goals.
> 
> C7


Energy on board?In what form,she wants to burn fat:confused1:


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Energy on board?In what form,she wants to burn fat:confused1:


Just making sure she has enough glucose on board so that she isn't eating in to the muscle glycogen bud


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Just making sure she has enough glucose on board so that she isn't eating in to the muscle glycogen bud


She burnt glycogen during weights,

:cool2:we would hope, she has none left in order to burn fat or am i confused,please explain how this process works.


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> She burnt glycogen during weights,
> 
> :cool2:we would hope, she has none left in order to burn fat or am i confused,please explain how this process works.


Yeah I know what you're saying biglbs. I was just meaning eating in to muscle and becomming completely fatigued before end of CV. Just enough energy to get you through the CV.


----------



## CL0NE7

Anyway that bloke on Facebook is still a negative B*****D :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Yeah I know what you're saying biglbs. I was just meaning eating in to muscle and becomming completely fatigued before end of CV. Just enough energy to get you through the CV.


Cool,mate


----------



## CL0NE7

Dave, can't wait to see you this year mate. It's been about 5 years since I last saw you. In a way I wish I had never seen the photo's of your body shape change. Would have been more of a surprise for me. Still gonna love it though.

Would I be able to see your inner thigh region per chance?


----------



## flinty90

CL0NE7 said:


> Dave, can't wait to see you this year mate. It's been about 5 years since I last saw you. In a way I wish I had never seen the photo's of your body shape change. Would have been more of a surprise for me. Still gonna love it though.
> 
> Would I be able to see your inner thigh region per chance?


yes if you get in adult lounge my pecker is about in there somewhere haha xx

i know what ya mean mate i missed you guys , glad we are back in touch bro, we will get them sessions sorted and get this growing fcukin done !!


----------



## CL0NE7

Trying to write a PM reply to Biglbs but I am currently what's known as a noob around this site. Haven't got a clue what's going on here. F Sake lol


----------



## CL0NE7

flinty90 said:


> yes if you get in adult lounge my pecker is about in there somewhere haha xx
> 
> i know what ya mean mate i missed you guys , glad we are back in touch bro, we will get them sessions sorted and get this growing fcukin done !!


We had brilliant times back in 2005-2008. Even better times ahead sculpting our bodies 2013 - ??? :beer: Mine's a diet coke :innocent:


----------



## flinty90

CL0NE7 said:


> Trying to write a PM reply to Biglbs but I am currently what's known as a noob around this site. Haven't got a clue what's going on here. F Sake lol


Bro Biglbs is a fcukin legend mate and he is my fcukin sanity on the other end of the phone a lot lol... if you need any advice you will not go far wrong with that big fcuker guiding ya mate X


----------



## CL0NE7

Any friend of yours is a friend of mine. Goes without saying mate. Apart from Bez hahaha JK :thumb:


----------



## CL0NE7

Ok pal, no idea what's going on re you and biglbs repping but I did manage to sub to your 365 journal. Getting there mate, getting there.


----------



## 25434

well that WAS an interesting read Flinty...I'm currently being advised to cut down my cardio which I do to try to get the weight off, as a former fatty myself and still got about a stone to lose...and just do my weights..hummmmmm...it's all very confusing indeed..or mebbe I just do too much cardio and a certain amount is fine...hummmmm...interesting to read that given my recent thoughts of changing the way I train, I mean keeping my strenght training and stopping the cardio etc....lots of differing points of view on this it seems...hot bed of interest...to cardio or not to cardio....FAT is the question...

haha...err...see what I did there?...cardio or not to car....oh well....mebbe not tonight...lolol....


----------



## Richie186

Only just found this! Suppose I'd better sub in, you fcukers will run riot unless I'm here keeping an eye on you


----------



## Bad Alan

CL0NE7 said:


> Yeah I know what you're saying biglbs. I was just meaning eating in to muscle and becomming completely fatigued before end of CV. Just enough energy to get you through the CV.


Why would you want "glucose on board" to use as energy for cardio post workout when using cardio to burn fat :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys

Just off to gym in 20 minutes for a chest session. then off into town to meet a mate and have a suit fitting ready for his wedding at end of march..

Bestget the fitter to leave me a couple of inch extra around chest and arms as i think by 8 weeks time i will be needing it :whistling:

have a good day guys.. will write up diet and training later ..

Oh and all snow has been washed away with heavy rain last night thank fcuk... hopefully it will turn a little warmer now to make work more bareable lol...

X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning mate. enjoy your chest sesh. squat day for me today.


----------



## flinty90

Dirk McQuickly said:


> morning mate. enjoy your chest sesh. squat day for me today.


LOL what the fcuk is with your name change bro haha.. i wondered who the fcuk it was until i saw avi lol ..

have a good legs mate i normally do legs sunday aswell but a little change around this week , will hit legs tomorrow if i get chance ..

have a good one X


----------



## biglbs

Morning ya mawhaked lunker...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> LOL what the fcuk is with your name change bro haha.. i wondered who the fcuk it was until i saw avi lol ..
> 
> have a good legs mate i normally do legs sunday aswell but a little change around this week , will hit legs tomorrow if i get chance ..
> 
> have a good one X


ha ha! had to change it. People kept getting me mixed up with chillisi


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus.....enjoy your training....and make sure you have a good dinner when you get home..... don't want you fading away like BigFella and zack Amin....I mean, lawwwd! Couldn't pull a pin out of a donkey bottom between the two of 'em......:laugh: :whistling:

Errmmmmm....joking by the way.....I mean, who would put a pin in a donkey bottom in the first place right? :laugh:


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon Flints, and all


----------



## flinty90

Day 27

Low carbs day

Meal 1

60 gram whey

90 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2 (pwo)

60 gram whey

Meal 3 (late)

250 gram mince beef

100 gram veg

Meal 4

250 gram chicken breast

100 gram green veg

Meal 5

not sure yet

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb

Trained today , chest

Warmed up (normal routine 2 sets of flies,lat pulls ,triceps)

Cable crossovers

3 sets 12 reps

Pec deck

4 sets 12 - 8 reps stacked out easily on 130 kg

DB incline press

3 sets 12 reps

Decline press ups

3 sets 20 reps, 17 reps, 13 reps (flat on face lol)

warm down

gym ball flies and press

2 sets 12 reps

gym ball DB pullovers (stretch out)

1 set 12 reps

Abs

captains chair

2 sets 15 reps each side

ab crunch machine

2 sets 15 reps

medicine ball sit ups

2 sets 20 reps

cardio was walking into and back from town so about 20 minutes in total.

good session felt really good


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Day 27
> 
> Low carbs day
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 90 gram oats
> 
> 30 gram dried fruit
> 
> Meal 2 (pwo)
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Meal 3 (late)
> 
> 250 gram mince beef
> 
> 100 gram veg
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 250 gram chicken breast
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> not sure yet
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 1 tbs pb
> 
> Trained today , chest
> 
> Warmed up (normal routine 2 sets of flies,lat pulls ,triceps)
> 
> Cable crossovers
> 
> 3 sets 12 reps
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> 4 sets 12 - 8 reps stacked out easily on 130 kg
> 
> DB incline press
> 
> 3 sets 12 reps
> 
> Decline press ups
> 
> 3 sets 20 reps, 17 reps, 13 reps (flat on face lol)
> 
> warm down
> 
> gym ball flies and press
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> gym ball DB pullovers (stretch out)
> 
> 1 set 12 reps
> 
> Abs
> 
> captains chair
> 
> 2 sets 15 reps each side
> 
> ab crunch machine
> 
> 2 sets 15 reps
> 
> medicine ball sit ups
> 
> 2 sets 20 reps
> 
> cardio was walking into and back from town so about 20 minutes in total.
> 
> good session felt really good


You did look spent when I got the gym mate, so must have been a good one!!

Add in some Toffee popcorn for today - sowwie


----------



## TELBOR

Cheers for a good evening mate 

Now prep some food  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Cheers for a good evening mate
> 
> Now prep some food  x


yeah lol thanks for filling me full of popcorn and fcukin haribo. your supposed to be supporting me lol...

enjoyed the film mate but the company is always the best part XX

food getting sorted for tomorrow lol and it doesnt involve butterkist !! X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah lol thanks for filling me full of popcorn and fcukin haribo. your supposed to be supporting me lol...
> 
> enjoyed the film mate but the company is always the best part XX
> 
> food getting sorted for tomorrow lol and it doesnt involve butterkist !! X


My bad! But there's a time and a place for popcorn and haribo


----------



## Davey666

Morning Flints & and all 

Are you in the gym today or you working away?

Or both :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty flintster. What's happening today? Have a good day mate. :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Morning Flints & and all
> 
> Are you in the gym today or you working away?
> 
> Or both :lol:


Morning bro.. i have been in gym friday , saturday sunday. so today will be working and a rest day i think bro .. you up to much ??



Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty flintster. What's happening today? Have a good day mate. :beer:


Morning mate.. Woeking in market deeping today so about hour away from me not to bad, not sure if its going to be a 1 day job or 2 days fcuk it could be a month knowing our jobs lol..

hoping to get home not late and go shopping as i am depserado for fcukin supplies food, vitamins etc

hope you had a good shoulders session mate will try catching up with journals and see how you got on

have a good day guys !!!


----------



## Davey666

Fasted cardio this morning. Now in work tired and board already. Suppose thats work for ya :cursing:


----------



## Davey666

I have also setup my own journal. So I can post all training to monitor and hopefully get help from the good members on UK-M


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> I have also setup my own journal. So I can post all training to monitor and hopefully get help from the good members on UK-M


LINK please i will be in !!!


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> LINK please i will be in !!!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/210236-daves-journey-burn-fat.html


----------



## flinty90

Day 28

Low/med carb day

Meal 1

80 grams oat

60 grams whey

30 grams fruit

Meal 2

250 gram turkey breast mince

60 grams basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

60 gram whey

Meal 4

250 gram mince turkey breast

60 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 5

60 gram whey

Meal 6

250 gram chicken breast

100 gram cabbage

Meal 7

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb

Macros approx

Calories 2530

Protein - 350 grams

carbs - 142 grams

fat - 50 grams


----------



## flinty90

Managed to get to gym tonight to train arms...

never log arms to be fair , it was a good session though

3 exercises with 3 sets of 12 - 15 reps biceps

3 exercises with 3 sets of 12 - 15 reps triceps

arms were blown out , plenty of decent weight with negatives and forced reps .. mint ..

Up at 5 am in morning to do some fasted hiit then after work looks like me and @R0BLET might be getting a legs session in  come to daddy rob haha x


----------



## flinty90

Big bear sent me my weekly rotaion and its very harsh this week ...

depleting me of crap ready to up cals next week as i hit cycle


----------



## Richie186

You on cycle that soon mate? Doesn't seem that long.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> You on cycle that soon mate? Doesn't seem that long.


??? not on cycle yet mate a couple of weeks yet, he just depleting me ready for cycle bro ... i have 2 weeks priming with food and ostarine first then onto cycle that will make it 12 weeks natty X


----------



## Richie186

Still gone quick mate. I'm looking forward to it, but probably not as much as you. Lol. X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ??? not on cycle yet mate a couple of weeks yet, he just depleting me ready for cycle bro ... i have 2 weeks priming with food and ostarine first then onto cycle that will make it 12 weeks natty X


Ostarine eh? Interesting. You seen hackski's log on it?

What's the thinking behind you going on it mate? I know fvck all about sarms tbh


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Still gone quick mate. I'm looking forward to it, but probably not as much as you. Lol. X


yeah mate thats what makes me think how time flies by bro... you cant waste any of it X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Ostarine eh? Interesting. You seen hackski's log on it?
> 
> What's the thinking behind you going on it mate? I know fvck all about sarms tbh


Not read hack post mate to be fair..

Dave explains it as it will give receptors a great clear out, also will make me feel better in myself whilst off cycle and really prime me ready for going back on, makes 100 mg feel like 200 mg basically so you get a lot more bang for your buck ...

first time i have tried it bro so will report any findings good or bad X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Not read hack post mate to be fair..
> 
> Dave explains it as it will give receptors a great clear out, also will make me feel better in myself whilst off cycle and really prime me ready for going back on, makes 100 mg feel like 200 mg basically so you get a lot more bang for your buck ...
> 
> first time i have tried it bro so will report any findings good or bad X


Cool really interested to see what you make of it and how it affects you.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool really interested to see what you make of it and how it affects you.


you got any link to his thread bro ??


----------



## Bad Alan

Won't be 12 week's natty if using Ostarine flints :nono:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you got any link to his thread bro ??


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=169694


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Flints and the rest of the homos 

Hope you all have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro! How's the fasted cardio gone down?

I overlaid lol


----------



## tyramhall

Morning flinty

Im assuming everything is still good. Only got back last night so i'll catch up with your journal during today


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Day 28
> 
> Low/med carb day
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 80 grams oat
> 
> 60 grams whey
> 
> 30 grams fruit
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 250 gram turkey breast mince
> 
> 60 grams basmati rice
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 250 gram mince turkey breast
> 
> 60 gram basmati rice
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 250 gram chicken breast
> 
> 100 gram cabbage
> 
> Meal 7
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 1 tbs pb
> 
> Macros approx
> 
> Calories 2530
> 
> Protein - 350 grams
> 
> carbs - 142 grams
> 
> fat - 50 grams


loving the look of this diet mate, taking the carbs out in the evening & never fat and carbs in the same meal :thumbup1:

u looking forward to this cycle  ?....what u planning


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> loving the look of this diet mate, taking the carbs out in the evening & never fat and carbs in the same meal :thumbup1:
> 
> u looking forward to this cycle  ?....what u planning


cheers bro. its working a treat at minute mate.. yes lookin forward to cycle even though i feel pretty good at minute anyway..

mmm should i give all my secrets away lol.. will think about revealing cycle but not sure i should give up all the info im paying for haha x


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. its working a treat at minute mate.. yes lookin forward to cycle even though i feel pretty good at minute anyway..
> 
> mmm should i give all my secrets away lol.. will think about revealing cycle but not sure i should give up all the info im paying for haha x


lol no worries dude, if ur paying for it & theres method to the doses etc then def keep it to urself  ......cvnt x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. its working a treat at minute mate.. yes lookin forward to cycle even though i feel pretty good at minute anyway..
> 
> mmm should i give all my secrets away lol.. will think about revealing cycle but not sure i should give up all the info im paying for haha x


You might as well tell us what your using because after your cycle you're still look a Cnut so we'll all know what not to take


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. its working a treat at minute mate.. yes lookin forward to cycle even though i feel pretty good at minute anyway..
> 
> mmm should i give all my secrets away lol.. will think about revealing cycle but not sure i should give up all the info im paying for haha x


Keep it quiet!! Reveal after you've got mahoosive!!


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty..have a good day...warmer now hey?..even though it's wetter..poop! but better than snow, at least I can actually park my car in the car park now instead of skidding uncontrollably towards all the other cars and just hoping and praying my little car can stop before I hit them......that's not such a good way to park right?..hahaha..

Take care mister..

PS: sorry hijack here but why not fat and carbs in the same meal? Jan said it but I don't understand that..I put olive oil into my veggies and salad or it would be harder to eat...and I put it on my sweet potatoes at times too..is that bad then? sorry for my question...


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning Flinty..have a good day...warmer now hey?..even though it's wetter..poop! but better than snow, at least I can actually park my car in the car park now instead of skidding uncontrollably towards all the other cars and just hoping and praying my little car can stop before I hit them......that's not such a good way to park right?..hahaha..
> 
> Take care mister..
> 
> PS: sorry hijack here but why not fat and carbs in the same meal? Jan said it but I don't understand that..I put olive oil into my veggies and salad or it would be harder to eat...and I put it on my sweet potatoes at times too..is that bad then? sorry for my question...


 no need to be sorry chick its a good question.

in general you wouldnt really have large amounts of fats and carbs in same meal.due to the fact that they are both just fuel in the grand scheme of things. so fat burns slowly carbs are quicker.. no need to have big amounts of both in a meal. obvisouly you will have some fats and carbs together it cant be helped ie. jacet potato with steak. the steak has fats but its acceptable if ya know what i mean..

try sticking to protein and fats. or protein and carbs as much as ya can.. people add fats to get extra calories into diet . i dont as my diet is a trace fats approach xx


----------



## 25434

Hello Flinty, thanks very much for taking the time to answer my question....much appreciated. x


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hello Flinty, thanks very much for taking the time to answer my question....much appreciated. x


always time for you chick X and there is never a silly question dont forget..

the basics of it as i see this game are.

1. eat enough carbs and or fat to give you fuel

2. train hard to use fuel and to rip muscle fibres

3, eat enough protein to repair muscle fibres

4, rest long enough to help repair muscle

repeat X


----------



## flinty90

Home early so off to fcuk @R0BLETS and my own legs up lol... later people X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Home early so off to fcuk @R0LETS and my own legs up lol... later people X


My hero :wub: x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> My hero :wub: x


right time right place my friend x


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> Home early so off to fcuk @R0BLETS and my own legs up lol... later people X


Have fun...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> right time right place my friend x


What's the chance?!

Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Home early so off to fcuk @R0BLETS Mrs as today's cardio, and then go train my legs up lol... later people X


Fixed it for ya m8.


----------



## Davey666

If you are both walking funny when leaving the gym we all know it was only the leg session :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Fixed it for ya m8.


He's already been there


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BLET said:


> He's already been there


Havn't we all. :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Breeny said:


> Havn't we all. :whistling:


Twàt


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> If you are both walking funny when leaving the gym we all know it was only the leg session :whistling:


Both walking funny on the stairs 

Killed me, I'm sat in my car now and I'm dreading the drive later!!!


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Both walking funny on the stairs
> 
> Killed me, I'm sat in my car now and I'm dreading the drive later!!!


So ya both walking like a pair of :cowboy:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Both walking funny on the stairs
> 
> Killed me, I'm sat in my car now and I'm dreading the drive later!!!


Get out and push the car to finish off,saves fuel too:rolleyes:


----------



## flinty90

Day 29

Zero (ultra low) carbs day

Meal 1

60 grams whey

Meal 2

250 gram chicken breast

100 gram broccoli

Meal 3

300 gram liver and onions

Meal 4

250 gram chicken breast

100 gram broccoli

Meal 5 (pre wo)

60 gram whey

Meal 6

60 gram whey

Meal 7

250 gram beef

120 gram cabbage

Meal 8

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Macros approx

Calories - 2760

Protein - 412 grams

carbs - 41 grams

fats - 90 grams


----------



## flinty90

Training today was legs

10 minute warmup on treadmill incline at 5 kph

leg press

4 sets 12 reps (partials, static holds, slow negatives to failure)

ham curls

4 sets 12 - 30 reps (partials , slow negs , static holds)

kettlebell lunges

2 sets 12 reps nice and deep

leg ext

3 sets 12 reps (partials, all slow negatives, and 1 second squeeze holds at top)

1 mega drop set.. partials to failure on each weight (fcuked)

calve raises

3 sets 30 reps (slow negatives , high hold squeeze outs)

warm down on bike for 10 minutes

Mint !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys.. at gym in 10 minutes, for fasted cardio before i go to work..

will be treadmill on rolling hills at 5kph for 30 minutes

onto bike on fat burn for 15 minutes

then onto stepper for hiit 15 minutes ...

have a good day folks !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys.. at gym in 10 minutes, for fasted cardio before i go to work..
> 
> will be treadmill on rolling hills at 5kph for 30 minutes
> 
> onto bike on fat burn for 15 minutes
> 
> then onto stepper for hiit 15 minutes ...
> 
> have a good day folks !!


Good lad!!

Hope it was good mate


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys.. at gym in 10 minutes, for fasted cardio before i go to work..
> 
> will be treadmill on rolling hills at 5kph for 30 minutes
> 
> onto bike on fat burn for 15 minutes
> 
> then onto stepper for hiit 15 minutes ...
> 
> have a good day folks !!


Enjoy!!!

And good morning all


----------



## biglbs

Morning i hope your getting your sleep mate,not feeling tired ,this is Milkman hour ya know....

Have a crackin day you lump...


----------



## RACK

Nice cardio session to wake you up there mate


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. was a great session. really set me up for day after a nice shower too. x

and yeah tom slept like a log last night bro..


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus, that was a session and a half...noice one...


----------



## flinty90

Day 30

Medium carbs day

Meal 1

80 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram chicken breast

125 gram basmati rice

100 gram broccoli

Meal 3

250 gram meatballs

150 gram jacket spud

Meal 4

40 gram oats

60 gram whey

Meal 5

250 gram chicken curry (homemade)

150 gram cabbage

75 gram rice

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 bs PB

Fasted cardio this morning seems to have fired my metabolism up today fcukin ravenous all day so slightly higher carb wise than a normal medium day , fcuk it im using the fuel so i will put it in as i need it..

might go gym tonight and hit some more shoulders not sure yet , got back on saturday and maybe chest with Rob on friday .. so best day to get them in for me unless i do a split chest/shoulders session friday mmmm,,,


----------



## tyramhall

Great to see you so committed still mate!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Great to see you so committed still mate!


there was never going to be a doubt bro, im addicted X


----------



## Little_Jay

whens lift off mate?

(cycle start)


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> there was never going to be a doubt bro, im addicted X


I never doubted you mate. As ive said to you before you're part of the few who actually stick to a journal!!


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> whens lift off mate?
> 
> (cycle start)


dunno yet bro .. was planning for a couple of weeks but due to time restrictions i might not go on now for a couple of months X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> dunno yet bro .. was planning for a couple of weeks but due to time restrictions i might not go on now for a couple of months X


Run a two week blast of it then a few off then two as we discussed with fast acting,even use d/bol as a' suppliment' pre w/o,keep you keen and motivated?Though motivation is cool and the gang btl.


----------



## MURPHYZ

tyramhall said:


> I never doubted you mate. As ive said to you before you're part of the few who actually stick to a journal!!


OUCH, that hurt


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> I never doubted you mate. As ive said to you before you're part of the few who actually stick to a journal!!


u started that journo yit?


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty ya big fuker!.......whats ur homemade curry recipe


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> flinty ya big fuker!.......whats ur homemade curry recipe


chicken. onion. mushrooms. and curry lol. tomatoes peppers and rice x


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> chicken. onion. mushrooms. and curry lol. tomatoes peppers and rice x


PMSL ill still fuk it....cheers x


----------



## tyramhall

JANIKvonD said:


> u started that journo yit?


Havent made up my mind yet mate. Started training and diet since coming back from holiday just not sure if i'll do a journal this time.


----------



## tyramhall

Breeny said:


> OUCH, that hurt


Haha. You know i didnt mean it like that mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL ill still fuk it....cheers x


Careful you don't burn ya cock


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Careful you don't burn ya cock


Too late :'(


----------



## flinty90

trained shoulders

side lateral raises

4 sets 12 reps

face pulls (rope)

4 sets 12 reps

reverse shoulder press machine

4 sets 12 reps down to 8 on last set

db press

2 sets 20 reps -

DB shrugs

3 sets 15 reps


----------



## flinty90

Chicken curry was lovely i really hammered it .. bloody appetite today has been great !!!

Training was great

I have also got my 6 pack bag today so im really pleased with it !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Chicken curry was lovely i really hammered it .. bloody appetite today has been great !!!
> 
> Training was great
> 
> I have also got my 6 pack bag today so im really pleased with it !!!


I swear mate l love mine, use it every day.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I swear mate l love mine, use it every day.


what you pay for yours mate all in ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what you pay for yours mate all in ??


£67 delivered..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> £67 delivered..


decent price...

£55 for mine


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> decent price...
> 
> £55 for mine


How many trays mate 3 or 5 ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> How many trays mate 3 or 5 ?


3 bro


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> 3 bro


Mines the 5 mate so possibly why the different in price, have to admit tho 3 would have done me...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mines the 5 mate so possibly why the different in price, have to admit tho 3 would have done me...


yeah very decent price for the 5 tray then mate .... :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> yeah very decent price for the 5 tray then mate .... :thumbup1:


What are these mate? Get a pic or link up!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> What are these mate? Get a pic or link up!


http://www.sixpackbags.co.uk/shop/16-3-meal-bag-black-black.html


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> http://www.sixpackbags.co.uk/shop/16-3-meal-bag-black-black.html


Ill have to get myself one of those. Currently use a sports bag but things crash about in it when im at site meetings and things.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Chicken curry was lovely i really hammered it .. bloody appetite today has been great !!!
> 
> Training was great
> 
> I have also got my 6 pack bag today so im really pleased with it !!!


What do you do with it, tape it to your stomach and wear a tight shirt?


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you do with it, tape it to your stomach and wear a tight shirt?


Bwahaaahaaa.....that made me laarrrrrfff.....

Morning flintus ....early morning call today, I can't sleep....derrrrp......have a good day, when you get your peepers open.....it's a great read when peeps are having a good time with training and food....if you're appy...so am I....shoot...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Shoulder session looks spot on, chest tomorrow


----------



## Davey666

Good morning flints & all


----------



## biglbs

An elephant just took a dump somewhere in the world,no that is what i call history,good morning The Humungus!


----------



## Queenie

Morning flintus maximus  hope all is well. When are u coming back daaaan saaaaarf?


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. What's happening today?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you do with it, tape it to your stomach and wear a tight shirt?


All flintys shirts are tight


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> All flintys shirts are tight


not now mate. had special belly pouches sewn into them all..

morning guys.. on m62 today looking at a job ready for starting next week. then will be going gym tonight for cardio sesh..

feeling a nice all over ache today. but im fcjked off as i have to wait another 8 days for delivery of something i needed to get started on pre cycle.. i reckon im going to stay natty at this rate till after my holiday fcuk it.. im still dropping fat. still training hard so why not stay clean for a bit longer hey !!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Morning flintus maximus  hope all is well. When are u coming back daaaan saaaaarf?


all good. dunno chick trying to avoid it if im honest lol... suthan cnuts xx


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> not now mate. had special belly pouches sewn into them all..
> 
> morning guys.. on m62 today looking at a job ready for starting next week. then will be going gym tonight for cardio sesh..
> 
> feeling a nice all over ache today. but im fcjked off as i have to wait another 8 days for delivery of something i needed to get started on pre cycle.. i reckon im going to stay natty at this rate till after my holiday fcuk it.. im still dropping fat. still training hard so why not stay clean for a bit longer hey !!!


Or just bang in three sustanon and test a e/o/d for two weeks and stop dead.You will be surprised imo


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> all good. dunno chick trying to avoid it if im honest lol... suthan cnuts xx


Lol yes we are arent we  it's inbuilt. I can't even apologise!  x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> all good. dunno chick trying to avoid it if im honest lol... suthan cnuts xx


Northern fairy


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Or just bang in three sustanon and test a e/o/d for two weeks and stop dead.You will be surprised imo


in what way do you think i will be suprised bro ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> in what way do you think i will be suprised bro ??


What that little short bit of aas can do whilst everything else is so well in place.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> What that little short bit of aas can do whilst everything else is so well in place.


worth it though ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> worth it though ???


Yes,your body will not even'see' it we used to run 2 or 3 week on a lot ,in fact that is my plan this time to avoid sides!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mornin Flints, and all the other northern monkey's that lurk in here.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Yes,your body will not even'see' it we used to run 2 or 3 week on a lot ,in fact that is my plan this time to avoid sides!


mmmm thanks for that bro..

whats your thoughts on running fast esters over a base of test e or sus mate like a band c fashion but only on the faster esters ?? keeping base at a constant x


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Mornin Flints, and all the other northern monkey's that lurk in here.


morning bro you ok mate ..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> mmmm thanks for that bro..
> 
> whats your thoughts on running fast esters over a base of test e or sus mate like a band c fashion but only on the faster esters ?? keeping base at a constant x


Not what i would do,i will front load deca and sus,with Parabolan( on the friday)over 1st week mon and fri,the following two i will run parabolan(Tren h)and i will run prop from week 2 to week 3.That is is 3 weeks done,two off and repeat.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> morning bro you ok mate ..


Yeah all good m8


----------



## flinty90

Well thats me done at work for the day haha woop woop ...

Bigbear just sent me a pic of himself at gym,, he is fcukin massive lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well thats me done at work for the day haha woop woop ...
> 
> Bigbear just sent me a pic of himself at gym,, he is fcukin massive lol..


Put it up then, be nice to see a picture of somebody big in this journal......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Put it up then, be nice to see a picture of somebody big in this journal......


Nope im not posting his pic on this site mate he might not like it ..

also your avi is in this journal so thats the big taken care of bro


----------



## flinty90

Day 31

zero carbs day :sad:

Meal 1

60 gram whey

Meal 2

250 gram turkey breast mince

100 gram green beans

Meal 3

250 gram turkey mince

100 gram green beans

Meal 4

60 gram whey

meal 5

300 gram mince beef

100 gram brussels

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Macros approx

Calories - 2056

protein - 300 gram

carbs - 28 gram

fats - 71 gram


----------



## flinty90

Oh and just a bit of info .. i have tried texting a few times and ringing and leaving messages on George beans mobile number and had nothing back at all ...

not sure whats happened to him but im a little bit confused as to why you wouldnt get back in touch at some point... unless you really didnt want to ...

its bothered me a little to be fair as we got on really well and thought he would at least explain what his situation was :sad:


----------



## Richie186

hope the bean is ok. He doesn't seem the type to ignore folk.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Oh and just a bit of info .. i have tried texting a few times and ringing and leaving messages on George beans mobile number and had nothing back at all ...
> 
> not sure whats happened to him but im a little bit confused as to why you wouldnt get back in touch at some point... unless you really didnt want to ...
> 
> its bothered me a little to be fair as we got on really well and thought he would at least explain what his situation was :sad:


Don't let it bother you mate,if he can't be assed that is upto him,he obv wants rid of this part of his life,leave him to it,ONWARD.......


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Don't let it bother you mate,if he can't be assed that is upto him,he obv wants rid of this part of his life,leave him to it,ONWARD.......


yeah maybe your right mate, i dont like to give in on people though if ya know what i mean X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yeah maybe your right mate, i dont like to give in on people though if ya know what i mean X


i AM old and grumpy so i do.... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ok i just seen this from yesterday of bigbear giving a conference talk to police about steroid use and cycles etc .. just for a bit of an idea of how big my mentor is lol


----------



## flinty90

been to gym tonight, did my cardio

30 minutes on treadmill rolling hills at 5.5 kph

then onto stepper for 15 minutes hiit ..

1 minute fast as fcuk 1 minute rest for full 15 minutes absolutely blasted me , i am fcuked .. especially with zero carbs again today DOH !!

full carb day tomorrow im going to fcukin revel in it lol...


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> ok i just seen this from yesterday of bigbear giving a conference talk to police about steroid use and cycles etc .. just for a bit of an idea of how big my mentor is lol
> 
> View attachment 109533


Fookin hell!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Fookin hell!!!!


yes mate he is a scary fcuker


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> yes mate he is a scary fcuker


And I've heard he is a ridiculously strong cnut aswell !

Be great to see what he would look like in contest shape


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> And I've heard he is a ridiculously strong cnut aswell !
> 
> Be great to see what he would look like in contest shape


not that strong

he only doing 210 kg BNP for 3 , and 300 kg squats for about 6 lol.. fcukin weak cnut !!


----------



## luther1

Is this year his first competitive one flinty,he's looking lean in that pic?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Is this year his first competitive one flinty,he's looking lean in that pic?


yes mate it will be bro .. he is getting leaner by the day mate really doing awesome, how can i not put my faith in someone like that ... :thumbup1:

i wanna get big so listen to someone thats big....


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yes mate it will be bro .. he is getting leaner by the day mate really doing awesome, how can i not put my faith in someone like that ... :thumbup1:
> 
> i wanna get big so listen to someone thats big....


I think he could be my man. Does he get his clients into peps etc?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I think he could be my man. Does he get his clients into peps etc?


i obviously havent spoken to him about them bro but im sure he will know about them brother !!! i would be interested to learn more about peps in between cycles etc !!!


----------



## luther1

He did 220kg Bnp this week flinty and 200kg bench for 5 haha


----------



## biglbs

The man is made of lumps of fillet steak,looks like he just puts them straight on to cut out any digestive loss,pmslAwsomeness


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> He did 220kg GNP this week flinty and 200kg bench for 5 haha


yes like i say weak cnut :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i obviously havent spoken to him about them bro but im sure he will know about them brother !!! i would be interested to learn more about peps in between cycles etc !!!


I am using now and got 6 Gh to use so gonna bang them in too,as still waiting for blood levels to return after Doc gave me corticosteroids fooking mullered bloods,says i am type 2 diabetic,also fooked up Hdl/Ldl ratio,it has always been spot on now it has reversed,i am only marginal but FFs i just hope it drops again.If not i will have to use insulin:whistling:


----------



## Davey666

Good morning flints, and everyone :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I am using now and got 6 Gh to use so gonna bang them in too,as still waiting for blood levels to return after Doc gave me corticosteroids fooking mullered bloods,says i am type 2 diabetic,also fooked up Hdl/Ldl ratio,it has always been spot on now it has reversed,i am only marginal but FFs i just hope it drops again.If not i will have to use insulin:whistling:


thats a bit of a blow then mate .. im sure a man of your calibre and knowledge will get them thiings in hand very soon mate ... type 2 diabetic is that controlled with diet mate or is that the injection one ?? excuse my ignorance X


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Good morning flints, and everyone :thumbup1:


Morning davey hope your firing on all 8 cyclinders today bro !!! DIESEL POWER ....


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> Morning davey hope your firing on all 8 cyclinders today bro !!! DIESEL POWER ....


I do hope so


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys.. im glad its friday today lol... and im having carbs today wonderful glorious beautiful carbs lol ...

typing that as i sink into my 70 grams of oats mmmmmmmmm

have a good one guys full food update laters (bet ya cant wait hahaha)


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> thats a bit of a blow then mate .. im sure a man of your calibre and knowledge will get them thiings in hand very soon mate ... type 2 diabetic is that controlled with diet mate or is that the injection one ?? excuse my ignorance X


Type 2 is controlled with diet


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Type 2 is controlled with diet


thanks mate i thought it was ...

looks like the big man will have to calm down on the cake for definite and MILK ???


----------



## Davey666

I remember a few years ago when my bloods came back border line for type 2, I shat myself. I had to have bloods done 4 more weeks after and all came out fine..

The doctor forgot to tell me to fast on the first bloods the c*nt. I had breakfast before I went lol


----------



## C.Hill

Love the sad face on zero carb days lol keep it up!!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Love the sad face on zero carb days lol keep it up!!


Oh you rejoice in my pain bro lol ..

thanks mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mmmmm 120g oats


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Mmmmm 120g oats


you lookin chubby ben hahahha x cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you lookin chubby ben hahahha x cnut


I know


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thats a bit of a blow then mate .. im sure a man of your calibre and knowledge will get them thiings in hand very soon mate ... type 2 diabetic is that controlled with diet mate or is that the injection one ?? excuse my ignorance X


They give you a tab,TBH i know exactly what caused it,now i am doing everything to rectify it,losing fat/cut sugar/excercise the lot i have a feeling Gh may help too so we shall see.....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> They give you a tab,TBH i know exactly what caused it,now i am doing everything to rectify it,losing fat/cut sugar/excercise the lot i have a feeling Gh may help too so we shall see.....


Metformin with every meal?

That's what they gave my dad 

Tbh bless him he is all over it, lost 3 stone in a year and cycles around 50 miles a week now, well proud of him - I don't tell him though :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello big boy, enjoy ur carbs son x


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Metformin with every meal?
> 
> That's what they gave my dad
> 
> Tbh bless him he is all over it, lost 3 stone in a year and cycles around 50 miles a week now, well proud of him - I don't tell him though :tongue:


All power to him mate,bless ya x

I ain't accepting it,i will beat it like every other ill thrown at me,,,,warrior spirit....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> All power to him mate,bless ya x
> 
> I ain't accepting it,i will beat it like every other ill thrown at me,,,,warrior spirit....


I know you will mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Day 32

High carb day

Meal 1

70 gram whey

60 gram oats

45 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram turkey breast mince

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

200 gram Mince beef meatballs

1 ciabatta

Meal 4 (pre WO)

60 grams whey

70 grams oats

Meal 5

3 quarter pound burgers

2 cobs

Mixed salad

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

A good days food today not as much veg as i would normally have but i can live with it for a day


----------



## flinty90

Trained with Rob in my house of pain CHEST

Warmed up with DB flyes

Smith press low incline

4 sets 17,12,8,10

Pec dec

3 sets 12,10,10

DB Flyes

3 sets 12,12,10

Seated press

3 sets 12,12,8

Cable crossovers

3 sets 12,12,12

good session felt pretty strong today , also got rob through his 100 kg goal today pretty easily to be fair ....so all looking pretty good

*
NATTY POWER RULES *!!!


----------



## flinty90

Just had a text from Rob he is struggling to do anything lol his chest is a tad hurty hahaha !!!


----------



## biglbs

Rob ,here is a message for when ya get back


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Rob ,here is a message for when ya get back
> View attachment 109625
> STOP MOANING AND MAN UP!
> View attachment 109627


lol thats what his missus keeps telling him "Stop moaning " lol .. he better buck up we got back tomorrow and im ready for ripping my spleen out !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Just had a text from Rob he is struggling to do anything lol his chest is a tad hurty hahaha !!!


Yep and it's getting worse!

Fúcking LOVE it! :beer:

As I said mate, it's painful washing pots lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yep and it's getting worse! Look how much i winge!
> 
> Fúcking LOVE moaning! :beer:
> 
> As I said mate, it's painful picking spots lol


----------



## flinty90

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## flinty90

right im off to watch a film and chill out .. ready for BIG BACK session tomoz

goodnight folks X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> right im off to watch a film and chill out .. ready for BIG BACK session tomoz
> 
> goodnight folks X


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz to grow x


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> right im off to watch a film and chill out .. ready for BIG BACK session tomoz
> 
> goodnight folks X


Night mate thanks again.


----------



## 25434

Hullo Flintus....happy weekend to ya....


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hullo Flintus....happy weekend to ya....


Thanks my angel of the iron ... XXX you too

Morning the rest of you studly fcukers

BACK session coming up !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon flints, hope your back session goes good enjoy :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Back session

Med grip pullldowns

3 sets - 12 reps 10 on last set

1 set 12 reps - undehand grip

Deadlifts

3 sets 12 reps last set 8 reps

dropped weight did 15 reps really slow

seated single arm rows

3 sets 10 reps each side

1 set 10 reps both hands

Machine back extension

1 set 12 reps

1 set partials 30 reps in total

Treadmill for 10 minutes to warm down

brilliant session.. went into it with sore chest and very sore hands actually .. need to sort some gloves as my callusses are really bad at minute and very painful..

Rob did really well today well proud of how he is coming on, starting to push me more and more to do better myself which is what i like ..

I was feeling really full today , shoulders chest and back really coming on to say im natty i havent lost any thickness or width at all . just not got the tightness i had whilst on gear but i can live with that to be fair im not going into a show or anything so whats a bit of fat to me really (fcuk all)


----------



## tyramhall

Great workout there mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Back session
> 
> Med grip pullldowns
> 
> 3 sets - 12 reps 10 on last set
> 
> 1 set 12 reps - undehand grip
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 3 sets 12 reps last set 8 reps
> 
> dropped weight did 15 reps really slow
> 
> seated single arm rows
> 
> 3 sets 10 reps each side
> 
> 1 set 10 reps both hands
> 
> Machine back extension
> 
> 1 set 12 reps
> 
> 1 set partials 30 reps in total
> 
> Treadmill for 10 minutes to warm down
> 
> brilliant session.. went into it with sore chest and very sore hands actually .. need to sort some gloves as my callusses are really bad at minute and very painful..
> 
> Rob did really well today well proud of how he is coming on, starting to push me more and more to do better myself which is what i like ..
> 
> I was feeling really full today , shoulders chest and back really coming on to say im natty i havent lost any thickness or width at all . just not got the tightness i had whilst on gear but i can live with that to be fair im not going into a show or anything so whats a bit of fat to me really (fcuk all)


good workout Flinty


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Back session
> 
> Med grip pullldowns
> 
> 3 sets - 12 reps 10 on last set
> 
> 1 set 12 reps - undehand grip
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 3 sets 12 reps last set 8 reps
> 
> dropped weight did 15 reps really slow
> 
> seated single arm rows
> 
> 3 sets 10 reps each side
> 
> 1 set 10 reps both hands
> 
> Machine back extension
> 
> 1 set 12 reps
> 
> 1 set partials 30 reps in total
> 
> Treadmill for 10 minutes to warm down
> 
> brilliant session.. went into it with sore chest and very sore hands actually .. need to sort some gloves as my callusses are really bad at minute and very painful..
> 
> Rob did really well today well proud of how he is coming on, starting to push me more and more to do better myself which is what i like ..
> 
> I was feeling really full today , shoulders chest and back really coming on to say im natty i havent lost any thickness or width at all . just not got the tightness i had whilst on gear but i can live with that to be fair im not going into a show or anything so whats a bit of fat to me really (fcuk all)


Just as I think I'm catching you, you go and out rep me or out do me weight wise lol

That tightness will come back rapidly and then you'll explode!!!!!

Defo kept the size and awesome thickness, don't forget your calves - they've gone very freaky lol


----------



## flinty90

Day 33

Ad hoc day

Meal 1

90 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram fruit

Meal 2

60 gram whey

Meal 3

2 slices uncut loaf

half a tin corned beef

1 packet of mccoys crisps

Snack

1 cup coffee

4 digestive biscuits

Meal 4

60 gram whey

Meal 5

250 gram mince beef

???? wraps or mash potato

100 gram green veg

Meal 6

maybe another treat

Meal 7

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

Food not great but im still getting protein in, and today im just having what i fancy to be honest... why because i want to X (@biglbs said its ok so im ok with it lol )

Just hope Bigbear dont fcukin read it lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Just as I think I'm catching you, you go and out rep me or out do me weight wise lol
> 
> That tightness will come back rapidly and then you'll explode!!!!!
> 
> Defo kept the size and awesome thickness, don't forget your calves - they've gone very freaky lol


I will always out rep you and or out weight you bro ,, its my fighting nature to not be beaten but im so glad your pushing me harder and harder mate it gives you something to chase and me something to worry about ... :thumbup1:

and you hate me tensing my calves now dont ya lol


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Back session
> 
> Med grip pullldowns
> 
> 3 sets - 12 reps 10 on last set
> 
> 1 set 12 reps - undehand grip
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 3 sets 12 reps last set 8 reps
> 
> dropped weight did 15 reps really slow
> 
> seated single arm rows
> 
> 3 sets 10 reps each side
> 
> 1 set 10 reps both hands
> 
> Machine back extension
> 
> 1 set 12 reps
> 
> 1 set partials 30 reps in total
> 
> Treadmill for 10 minutes to warm down
> 
> brilliant session.. went into it with sore chest and very sore hands actually .. *need to sort some gloves* as my callusses are really bad at minute and very painful..
> 
> Rob did really well today well proud of how he is coming on, starting to push me more and more to do better myself which is what i like ..
> 
> I was feeling really full today , shoulders chest and back really coming on to say im natty i havent lost any thickness or width at all . just not got the tightness i had whilst on gear but i can live with that to be fair im not going into a show or anything so whats a bit of fat to me really (fcuk all)


Flinty it's one thing being natty but PLEASE don't join the glove club


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Flinty it's one thing being natty but PLEASE don't join the glove club


hahahaha sorry mate i wil retract that statement.. but seriously need to do something mate i cant take the pain much more it will start to affect my lifting at this rate bro..

might just get a couple of little squares of foam cut like Roelly winklaar does to place in his palms etc .. if i fcuk up my hands i cant do my job so its important i get some sort of thing in place !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hahahaha sorry mate i wil retract that statement.. but seriously need to do something mate i cant take the pain much more it will start to affect my lifting at this rate bro..
> 
> might just get a couple of little squares of foam cut like Roelly winklaar does to place in his palms etc .. if i fcuk up my hands i cant do my job so its important i get some sort of thing in place !!!


Couple of sponges does the job or just file the calluses down or pick them off and then use chalk. Seems to work for me. Needs to be powder though not the liquid stuff.


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> hahahaha sorry mate i wil retract that statement.. but seriously need to do something mate i cant take the pain much more it will start to affect my lifting at this rate bro..
> 
> might just get a couple of little squares of foam cut like Roelly winklaar does to place in his palms etc .. if i fcuk up my hands i cant do my job so its important i get some sort of thing in place !!!


Seen pro-grips? Sounds like they'd be perfect for you and not quite as gay as gloves 

http://progrips.co.uk/


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Couple of sponges does the job or just file the calluses down or pick them off and then use chalk. Seems to work for me. Needs to be powder though not the liquid stuff.


not allowed chalk in my gym mate , not sure about pure gym though .. the sponges should do me well i reckon !!


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Seen pro-grips? Sounds like they'd be perfect for you and not quite as gay as gloves
> 
> http://progrips.co.uk/


awesome mate ordered . pink ones of course


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> awesome mate ordered . pink ones of course


Haha did you? Legend, the one's that say "**** off I'm training" on caught my eye :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Haha did you? Legend, the one's that say "**** off I'm training" on caught my eye :laugh:


LOL just ordered the grey ones mate didnt realise they said anything on them haha !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I will always out rep you and or out weight you bro ,, its my fighting nature to not be beaten but im so glad your pushing me harder and harder mate it gives you something to chase and me something to worry about ... :thumbup1:
> 
> and you hate me tensing my calves now dont ya lol


Lol, yeah they are bloody disgusting..... in a goose way! But too much looking puts me off my dinner pmsl


----------



## biglbs

For your hands mate,razor them off and p1ss on them morning and evening(haha),if ya cannot **** use heel cream...lol


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> For your hands mate,razor them off and p1ss on them morning and evening(haha),if ya cannot **** use heel cream...lol


Bite mine off and eat them. Recycling


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Bite mine off and eat them. Recycling


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate! Have a good one


----------



## Davey666

Good morning flints and all. Oh and Rob too I suppose, Teasing c*nt having ice cream


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys

I feel like my body has been run over by a train today. fcukin back aching chest aching arms and legs lol...

off to gym in a minute to train my mate on shoulders, and then i will do cardio

Weighed in this morning at *105.6 kg * up from 104.9 kg still felt tight this morning so im pretty happy that its good weight rather than fat ...

might sound daft but do you think the uptake of creatine i have taken in over last 2 weeks could strrt moving weight up aswell ??


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> I will always out rep you and or out weight you bro ,, its my fighting nature to not be beaten but im so glad your pushing me harder and harder mate it gives you something to chase and me something to worry about ... :thumbup1:
> 
> and you hate me tensing my calves now dont ya lol


Haha.. I think its in us men to out compete each other. Thats the good thing about training with someone else


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Haha.. I think its in us men to out compete each other. Thats the good thing about training with someone else


yeah mate its not a real competition though as i never set my weights just to beat Rob or anyone else, i sue the weights i feel i need on that day..

ALthough it may be frowned upon by some people i dont use a log book at minute for workouts i go by feel and thats it ... i havent really noted weights in this journal for a bit as it dont make no difference.. somedays i feel strong somedays i dont but just go to failure regardless , i always train hard wether its haevy or not has no significance to me !!!

I hit the muscles i want to train and thats what i go for !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> I feel like my body has been run over by a train today. fcukin back aching chest aching arms and legs lol...
> 
> off to gym in a minute to train my mate on shoulders, and then i will do cardio
> 
> Weighed in this morning at *105.6 kg * up from 104.9 kg still felt tight this morning so im pretty happy that its good weight rather than fat ...
> 
> might sound daft but do you think the uptake of creatine i have taken in over last 2 weeks could strrt moving weight up aswell ??


Lovely pain isn't it!

Front delts are in bits too lol

If you've upped it mate I'd say that's the reason why, just filling the muscle out more and holding on longer.

How much you on? I'm on 20g a day


----------



## biglbs

Creatine may do that but it would be water weight gained Imo:blink:


----------



## luther1

Unless your low bf it's hard to tell if the water is sub q or in the muscles. If you're drinking enough water then it shouldn't hold should it? I've been on creapure from tpw for nearly two weeks and my weight hasn't gone up. I'm getting near 3d abs though,to go with my 3d face and 3d house and 3d car. 3d abs,that's up there with juiced and roids,fcuking nonsense.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Creatine should pull water into muscle not cause it to be stored subq. Not drinking enough will cause that I believe.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Creatine should pull water into muscle not cause it to be stored subq. Not drinking enough will cause that I believe.


Yes,in the muscle,but still water weight......


----------



## flinty90

so im full of water , great thanks guys im glad i have you lot to make me feel better lol CNUTS !!!

NATTY POWER !!!


----------



## flinty90

Day 34

Errm i shall call this a total fcukin washout day lol

Meal 1

80 gram oats

60 gram whey

Meal 2

missed it 

Meal 3

missed it 

Meal 4

250 gram chicken

60 gram whey

Meal 5

Sheperds pie

Lemon meringue pie

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb

:stupid:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Day 34
> 
> Errm i shall call this a total fcukin washout day lol
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 80 gram oats
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> missed it
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> missed it
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 250 gram chicken
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Meal 5
> 
> Sheperds pie
> 
> Lemon meringue pie
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 1 tbs pb
> 
> :stupid:


Lol you haven't even cheated properly just eaten like a child. Dear oh dear :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you haven't even cheated properly just eaten like a child. Dear oh dear :lol:


didnt say i had cheated ... just that its been a crappy day for food.. been down to hockey straight after gym so missed meals thats all...

its a big deal to me bro

NATTY POWER !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> didnt say i had cheated ... just that its been a crappy day for food.. been down to hockey straight after gym so missed meals thats all...
> 
> its a big deal to me bro
> 
> NATTY POWER !!


I know you didn't mate I was just joking that a day off the diet without even cheating to make up for it was funny that's all.

It's one day, no worries


----------



## flinty90

At gym i trained mate on shoulders then did cardio

30 minutes on fat burn treadmill

15 minutes hiit on stepper (hammered it today) was doing 2 minutes fast 1 minute slow ... burned 426 calories in 15 minutes .. and hit 94 floors my goal is 100 floors in 15 minutes

anyone thats got a stepper try it out 100 floors in 15 minutes let me know how you personally get on fitness wise ??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you didn't mate I was just joking that a day off the diet without even cheating to make up for it was funny that's all.
> 
> It's one day, no worries


nah bro no point cheating , i have got a big lemon meringue though that i will have half of lol ... fcuk it this weekend hasnt been the best for me foodwise but i can accept it now and move on, back on form tomorrow..

NATTY POWER !!


----------



## flinty90

anyone watched the secret world of dogs ??? its pretty amazing ...


----------



## luther1

one slack day won't hurt you flinty I'm sure,I've just had a nice large bar of dairy milk for my cheat,yummy


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> At gym i trained mate on shoulders then did cardio
> 
> 30 minutes on fat burn treadmill
> 
> 15 minutes hiit on stepper (hammered it today) was doing 2 minutes fast 1 minute slow ... burned 426 calories in 15 minutes .. and hit 94 floors my goal is 100 floors in 15 minutes
> 
> anyone thats got a stepper try it out 100 floors in 15 minutes let me know how you personally get on fitness wise ??


Ill have a go at that tomorrow mate. Cv wise I'm in good order (rugby, road running) so it'll be interesting to see how I do. Slightly off topic but do you use a x grainier? And if you do do you get really bad pins and needles in your feet after about 20 mins? It happens to both me and my mrs.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Ill have a go at that tomorrow mate. Cv wise I'm in good order (rugby, road running) so it'll be interesting to see how I do. Slightly off topic but do you use a x grainier? And if you do do you get really bad pins and needles in your feet after about 20 mins? It happens to both me and my mrs.


i dont get on with xtrainer mate tbf.. i always stick to bike. treadmill or stepper is my new favourite..


----------



## 25434

Richie186 said:


> Ill have a go at that tomorrow mate. Cv wise I'm in good order (rugby, road running) so it'll be interesting to see how I do. Slightly off topic but do you use a x grainier? And if you do do you get really bad pins and needles in your feet after about 20 mins? It happens to both me and my mrs.


I used to get that and the bookie in the gym told me that I should loosen the laces on my trainers cos it was that.....I'd

Did that and I haven't had a problem since......could it be that perhaps? Sorry for hijack by the way..


----------



## Richie186

Cheers flubster. Ill try that next time.


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Filnty :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> anyone watched the secret world of dogs ??? its pretty amazing ...


Yeah I saw it this week, was fooking awesome, really makes me want a dog. It's just wouldn't be fair on the dog as I could not get home at lunch to walk it etc.

Dogs are ace!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys hope your all ok and had a great weekend. nose back to grindstone for the week ...


----------



## flinty90

Day 35

High carb day

Meal 1

90 gram oats

60 gram whey

1 apple

Meal 2

shepherds pie (left overs) lol

Meal 3

250 gram turkey breast mince

250 gram basmati rice

100 gram brussels

Meal 4

60 gram oats

60 gram whey

Meal 5

300 gram salmon

250 gram potato

100 gram asparagus

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb

NATTY POWER !!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Have a good one in Tamworth


----------



## JANIKvonD

food looks good as per......is '250g basmati' cooked or uncooked weight mate? hope u had a good w.e buddy x


----------



## RACK

Looks like all is goin well mate.


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> food looks good as per......is '250g basmati' cooked or uncooked weight mate? hope u had a good w.e buddy x


cooked mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> cooked mate...


pussy


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> pussy


lol kiss my natty basmati ballbag x


----------



## biglbs

Morning Mr Almost Natty,pmsl

Keep those lumps growing and blubber going!x


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mornin Flints:bounce:


----------



## flinty90

evening people hope your well..

had a long day at work in telford today but managed to get some more money in the bank

felt like poo all day just really aching head cold sore throat and a cough tight chest etc..

if i feel like this in morning they can fcuk off with work... learned today that i may be back down fcukin gatwick on wednesday for rest of week great...

anyway day off and will be an early night tonight me thinks X


----------



## flinty90

food has been good today felt like i havet had much appetite today but i have still eaten all meals...

Big bear is using this as a refeed week so i will be doing a few high days a few medium days and just 1 low and 1 zero day....

still waiting for delivery of ostarine its peeing me off now as i can not go on cycle until i have done at least 2 weeks of it, BB is determined i am not starting until i have !!

so i continue to be a lowdown natty maggot lol...

NATTY POWER !!


----------



## 25434

Hey Flintus...you're not a lowdown natty maggot...you look fab and stuff like that.....

Hope you don't come down with a really really grotty cold Flinty, fingers crossed it will pass quickly for you...take care you.

and....and...I very skilfully managed to avoid eating 3 jammy donuts today.....yup! (wipes hands down top in a self smug satisfied way)....I borrowed some flinty hardcore "I will look fab this year or die" mentality and walked away....strong as an ox.....hee heee

errr?..I may have fibbed about the "fab this year or die" bit...I may have slgihtly been a bit over the top on the die part....but ya know...never say in one sentence what I can say in twenty right?...yup...that's the way I roll mister.....cough...

I'm leaving...honest....really leaving....promise...too much right? I know....I'm trying...i'm trying...cough.....


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hey Flintus...you're not a lowdown natty maggot...you look fab and stuff like that.....
> 
> Hope you don't come down with a really really grotty cold Flinty, fingers crossed it will pass quickly for you...take care you.
> 
> and....and...I very skilfully managed to avoid eating 3 jammy donuts today.....yup! (wipes hands down top in a self smug satisfied way)....I borrowed some flinty hardcore "I will look fab this year or die" mentality and walked away....strong as an ox.....hee heee
> 
> errr?..I may have fibbed about the "fab this year or die" bit...I may have slgihtly been a bit over the top on the die part....but ya know...never say in one sentence what I can say in twenty right?...yup...that's the way I roll mister.....cough...
> 
> I'm leaving...honest....really leaving....promise...too much right? I know....I'm trying...i'm trying...cough.....


HAHA thanks chick, im sure i will be ok ... and turning down 3 jammy donuts is fcukin hardcore no doubt lol even i would have waned at that prospect in my face hahaha...

you are going to be a machine by end of this year ... just like the rest of us X


----------



## flinty90

night guys im going to have a couple of paracetemol and hit the sack.. im wiped out !!!


----------



## Davey666

Godd night buddy :yawn:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, hope your on the mend!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, hope your on the mend!


X2 rest up ya big lump of manliness


----------



## biglbs

Morning lunker...


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Filnts. Hope your feeling ok.


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys...

Feel better after plenty of sleep thanks.. still a bit snotty etc but not too bad..

Hoping to get to gym tonight after a day of rest and doing a few bits around the house today fcuk work ..

Will train shoulders with @R0BLET about 8 pm

anyway i got a list of things to do at home today , no rest for the wicked.. Got fcukin @Richie186 texting me after my blood hahah cnut dont leave me alone even when im poorly sick haha..

only kidding Richie you know im here for any of you guys anytime ...

anyway

1. Charge battery on motorbike and get her started

2. Clear all crap that kids and missus have just dumped in my garage

3. have a clearout of wardrobe and get some more hoodies out of my winter clothes storage lol..

4. prepare my 3 meals for today

5. burst plumbig pipe for outside toilet needs replacing (dam frost)

6. get to gym and train shoulders like a muthafcuker

7. maybe pack bags ready for rest of week in gatwick :sad:

thats my to do list at the minute lol wish i had gone to work now X


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm sorry, outside toilet......jesus christ do you live on the set of Coronation Street?? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys...
> 
> Feel better after plenty of sleep thanks.. still a bit snotty etc but not too bad..
> 
> Hoping to get to gym tonight after a day of rest and doing a few bits around the house today fcuk work ..
> 
> Will train shoulders with @R0BLET about 8 pm
> 
> anyway i got a list of things to do at home today , no rest for the wicked.. Got fcukin @Richie186 texting me after my blood hahah cnut dont leave me alone even when im poorly sick haha..
> 
> only kidding Richie you know im here for any of you guys anytime ...
> 
> anyway
> 
> 1. Charge battery on motorbike and get her started
> 
> 2. Clear all crap that kids and missus have just dumped in my garage
> 
> 3. have a clearout of wardrobe and get some more hoodies out of my winter clothes storage lol..
> 
> 4. prepare my 3 meals for today
> 
> 5. burst plumbig pipe for outside toilet needs replacing (dam frost)
> 
> 6. get to gym and train shoulders like a muthafcuker
> 
> 7. maybe pack bags ready for rest of week in gatwick :sad:
> 
> thats my to do list at the minute lol wish i had gone to work now X


I'd sack off jobs, 2, 3, 5 and 7


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm sorry, outside toilet......jesus christ do you live on the set of Coronation Street?? :lol:


hey its a fcukin lifesaver bro .... stops all kids from trapsing through house in summer with wet feet etc when there having a paddling pool party and stuff lol...

plus me and my mucky workwear when doing the garden ....

oh and its my epiphany toilet lol i go out there for a sh1t and have all my best ideas haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys...
> 
> Feel better after plenty of sleep thanks.. still a bit snotty etc but not too bad..
> 
> Hoping to get to gym tonight after a day of rest and doing a few bits around the house today fcuk work ..
> 
> Will train shoulders with @R0BLET about 8 pm
> 
> anyway i got a list of things to do at home today , no rest for the wicked.. Got fcukin @Richie186 texting me after my blood hahah cnut dont leave me alone even when im poorly sick haha..
> 
> only kidding Richie you know im here for any of you guys anytime ...
> 
> anyway
> 
> 1. Charge battery on motorbike and get her started
> 
> 2. Clear all crap that kids and missus have just dumped in my garage
> 
> 3. have a clearout of wardrobe and get some more hoodies out of my winter clothes storage lol..
> 
> 4. prepare my 3 meals for today
> 
> 5. *burst plumbig pipe for outside toilet needs replacing (dam frost)*
> 
> 6. get to gym and train shoulders like a muthafcuker
> 
> 7. maybe pack bags ready for rest of week in gatwick :sad:
> 
> thats my to do list at the minute lol wish i had gone to work now X


aww sh!temare mate


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> aww sh!temare mate


LMFAO .. i wished bro !!! thats cnuts loads bigger than me :lol:


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> aww sh!temare mate


Another pic of Janik on a toilet I see !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Another pic of Janik on a toilet I see !


dont pretend u didnt save that pic for the ol [email protected] bank greshie


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> dont pretend u didnt save that pic for the ol [email protected] bank greshie


That's why you put them up isn't it ? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

OK cnuts

Day 36

High carb day 

Meal 1

90 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram chicken breast

220 gram boiled potatoes

100 gram cabbage

Meal 3

250 gram chicken breast

220 gram boiled potatoes

100 gram brussels

Meal 4

60 gram whey

Meal 5 (pre WO)

70 gram oats

60 gram whey

Meal 6

300 gram ribeye steak

100 gram green veg

Meal 7

60 gram whey

1 tbs peanut butter

approx macros

calories - 3730

Protein - 406 grams

carbs - 270 grams

fats - 103 grams


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys...
> 
> Feel better after plenty of sleep thanks.. still a bit snotty etc but not too bad..
> 
> Hoping to get to gym tonight after a day of rest and doing a few bits around the house today fcuk work ..
> 
> Will train shoulders with @R0BLET about 8 pm
> 
> anyway i got a list of things to do at home today , no rest for the wicked.. Got fcukin @Richie186 texting me after my blood hahah cnut dont leave me alone even when im poorly sick haha..
> 
> only kidding Richie you know im here for any of you guys anytime ...
> 
> anyway
> 
> 1. Charge battery on motorbike and get her started (DONE, cost me £100)
> 
> 2. Clear all crap that kids and missus have just dumped in my garage (DONE, kids need to clear rest of stuff off back garden now lol)
> 
> 3. have a clearout of wardrobe and get some more hoodies out of my winter clothes storage lol..
> 
> 4. prepare my 3 meals for today (DONE) NOMNOMNOM
> 
> 5. burst plumbig pipe for outside toilet needs replacing (dam frost) (NOT DONE too fcukin cold to be out any longer)
> 
> 6. get to gym and train shoulders like a muthafcuker (will be doing later)
> 
> 7. maybe pack bags ready for rest of week in gatwick :sad: (GOT TO DO)
> 
> thats my to do list at the minute lol wish i had gone to work now X


just been informed that my last meal is now salmon not ribeye :cursing: some fcuker is getting the sack lol


----------



## 25434

Ullo Flinty...salmon not ribeye hey? perfect opportunity to practice positive visualisation....cough.... :blink:

"this salmon is a steak

this salmon is a steak

this salmin is a steak"

that sorta thing........

wouldn't work for me but hey.... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Ullo Flinty...salmon not ribeye hey? perfect opportunity to practice positive visualisation....cough.... :blink:
> 
> "this salmon is a steak
> 
> this salmon is a steak
> 
> this salmin is a steak"
> 
> that sorta thing........
> 
> wouldn't work for me but hey.... :whistling: :laugh:


lol my missus will get some visualisation lessons.. this foot in her a$$ does not hurt , this foot in her a$$ does not hurt lol x


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> lol my missus will get some visualisation lessons.. this foot in her a$$ does not hurt , this foot in her a$$ does not hurt lol x


Oh dear, that is making me clench my bootocks somewhat at the thought.....hehe....


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> just been informed that my last meal is now salmon not ribeye :cursing: some fcuker is getting the sack lol


Just can't get the staff these days................


----------



## flinty90

great shoulder session with roblet. will write up tomoz im off to bed. gatwick in morning :-(.

night guys x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> great shoulder session with roblet. will write up tomoz im off to bed. gatwick in morning :-(.
> 
> night guys x


Yay!!!!! How long for? X


----------



## Davey666

Good morning flints.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty. Enjoy gatwick mate.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yay!!!!! How long for? X





Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty. Enjoy gatwick mate.


 :ban: :ban:


----------



## flinty90

Morning cool and the gang

Shoulder session last night

DB side laterals

4 sets 12 - 10 reps

DB pressing

4 sets 15 - 9 reps

side lateral machine

4 sets 12 reps including partials

single arm rear delt rows (off a video @biglbs posted) loved these

3 sets 12 reps

face pulls

2 sets 12 reps

shrugs

4 sets 12 reps plus raised holds for 5 seconds

shoulders totally screaming awesome intensity, me and rob hardly even spoke through session we were just focused on hitting it hard..

gym was a bit rammed aswell so it was a case of get on it and do what you were doing .. pretty good really


----------



## flinty90

Day errrm 37 lol7

Medium carb day ( :huh: )

Meal 1

45 grams oats

60 gram whey

15 gam frit

Meal 2

250 gram mince beef

125 gram potato

100 gram cabbage

Meal 3

250 gram mince beef

125 gram potato

100 gram cabbage

Meal 4

60 gram whey

No training so no carbs

Meal 5

HOTEL FOOD ??

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs pb

Should only be at gatwick today and tonight and back home at some point tomorrow IF we get all welding done for this last shot .. fingers crossed !!

have a good day guys


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning cool and the gang
> 
> Shoulder session last night
> 
> DB side laterals
> 
> 4 sets 12 - 10 reps
> 
> DB pressing
> 
> 4 sets 15 - 9 reps
> 
> side lateral machine
> 
> 4 sets 12 reps including partials
> 
> single arm rear delt rows (off a video @biglbs posted) loved these
> 
> 3 sets 12 reps
> 
> face pulls
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> shrugs
> 
> 4 sets 12 reps plus raised holds for 5 seconds
> 
> shoulders totally screaming awesome intensity, me and rob hardly even spoke through session we were just focused on hitting it hard..
> 
> gym was a bit rammed aswell so it was a case of get on it and do what you were doing .. pretty good really


Was a great session mate, rears and traps are happy today 

Drive safe going down there!!


----------



## biglbs

Glad you liked them lads,good morning all...


----------



## flinty90

oh and just had 2 emails ostarine dispatched last night. and my progrips despatched yesterday. massiveness will resume shortly and with not a sore hand in sight. chopped and filed calluses down last night they were getting so fcukin sore.. ped eggs are good for them actually i found last night ;-)


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> oh and just had 2 emails ostarine dispatched last night. and my progrips despatched yesterday. massiveness will resume shortly and with not a sore hand in sight. chopped and filed calluses down last night they were getting so fcukin sore.. ped eggs are good for them actually i found last night ;-)


Ped eggs?

Heal balm and **** on them,smell like a man....:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Ped eggs?
> 
> Heal balm and **** on them,smell like a man....:laugh:


lol ped eggs are great its like the human cheese grater lol.. was making flintys hand parmesan last night haha ...


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus.....do you eat your mince and cabbage cold or do you heat them up in a mike?

and...you've been grating your hands...I seeeeeeeee.....cough...... 

I once got a callous on my hand...and in fact I get tiny ones on the insides of my hands when I've been doing deads....proper 'ard i am...hahahaha..

Take care hope all goes well at gatwick and you get home ok..x


----------



## Greshie

callouses show you are lifting properly ... they are trophies


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning Flintus.....do you eat your mince and cabbage cold or do you heat them up in a mike?
> 
> and...you've been grating your hands...I seeeeeeeee.....cough......
> 
> I once got a callous on my hand...and in fact I get tiny ones on the insides of my hands when I've been doing deads....proper 'ard i am...hahahaha..
> 
> Take care hope all goes well at gatwick and you get home ok..x


thanks chick.. i normally eat all my meals cold xx


----------



## Queenie

Safe journey flints (youre probably there already but its 6:30am here and I just woke up) - session yesterday looked fab and diet looks good too. Well done!


----------



## biglbs

Why do you not buy an inverter and use a m/wave in van of *** lighter?You can get very small ones mate!


----------



## Uriel

what goes in in here then/ teking callouses off???

that sh1t is lady business


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Why do you not buy an inverter and use a m/wave in van of *** lighter?You can get very small ones mate!


Lol, I've been looking at inverter's! 1000w for a 650w little microwave lol

About £20 ish and warm fooking meals!!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> what goes in in here then/ teking callouses off???
> 
> that sh1t is lady business


lol welcome to your new home x.

calluses had to come off mate getting sore as fcuk...


----------



## flinty90

just had worse news i could have had with work... not a happy bunny :cursing:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> just had worse news i could have had with work... not a happy bunny :cursing:


working away again ?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> just had worse news i could have had with work... not a happy bunny :cursing:


.....................................................................................?


----------



## jimmywst

I'm In Crawley the next couple of days... You gonna be in a position for me to drive by and generally holler abuse?

In a friendly manner naturally


----------



## flinty90

basically on 25 th of this month we start a 30 week contract down here on nights monday night till saturday morning absolutely crap news for me... thats 1 day at home per week for 30 weeks. not sure i can do that tbh..


----------



## jimmywst

Kick in the conkers mate....that's a beastly slog away.


----------



## Enjoy1

Aw... Just popped in for a catch up and read your work news...

Sorry babes that sounds absolute pants 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> basically on 25 th of this month we start a 30 week contract down here on nights monday night till saturday morning absolutely crap news for me... thats 1 day at home per week for 30 weeks. not sure i can do that tbh..


I couldnt mate l'll be honest....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ooof that's a blow mate, any joy with that other job you were looking at?

I'd be wanting silly money to be doing something like that and even then I'm not sure I would.


----------



## biglbs

Sorry to hear this mate,i am with you on not knowing if you can,i could'nt ,honestly that is tough,you poor s0d ,just as you have everything in hand too.Always the way,but now wait for the coming good,it will outweigh this i hope..


----------



## Greshie

I couldn't do it, there is that concept called quality of life. What did happen about that other job you went for?

Mind you I'll be down in Caterham towards the middle of March for a week, so if I go to Crawley shopping I'll wave as I drive by (Two fingers is the local Surrey / East Sussex greeting  )


----------



## Richie186

Not good mate. Hope you get something sorted out. You can't live without having a life bro. X


----------



## luther1

The jobs fine if you're a single man otherwise it would have to be some serious dough to tempt me. Bummer flinty,lets hope the tin can job comes to fruition


----------



## flinty90

cheers guys. i am really peed off.. the other job was in the hands of a mate. dont worry im on his case. and if that came through i would be gone like a shot.. the money for the contract is obviously a lot better but fcuk me its never been about money for me. i have always tried to value my time over money and that wont change..

i just really feel frustrated . jobs are hard to come by and this one is hard work at best of times. just seems like another kick in the nuts. and trying to make it harder to reach my goals. as if thats not been hard enough....

talk about how stress and unhappy can be catabolic ... fcukin always a yang to my yings. x


----------



## Queenie

Flinty when I get back im going to call u. You can make this work... I mean... its not like Crawley doesnt have everything u need. Ib and I will help as much as poss


----------



## jimmywst

I can see the big fella terrorising the k2


----------



## Queenie

jimmywst said:


> I can see the big fella terrorising the k2


No he comes to forest not k2!


----------



## jimmywst

RXQueenie said:


> No he comes to forest not k2!


Oops apologies


----------



## Davey666

Sorry to hear Flints.

Keep head up and stay strong x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol welcome to your new home x.
> 
> calluses had to come off mate getting sore as fcuk...


Hi bud....not good news on the job, can you not chat to boss and arrange 4 days on a week or something?

I just had a blinding session.....added in 950mg test and 225mg tren off cruise.....1 shake a day added......put on 6lb in 2 weeks......18st 2lb today


----------



## luther1

For flinty. Don't let the fcukers beat you bro


----------



## Davey666

Hows it going buddy?

Hope your well :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Flintus.....x


----------



## flinty90

Got home at about half 7 last night ... 2 days written off totally food was rubbish , no training still felt ill and no sleep for 2 nights

lived yesterday on chocolate bars, biscuits, mini eggs i sh1t you not nothing passed my lips that contained protein yesterday until i was nearly home, i had a chicken burrito from cambridge services then a protein shake last night ..

The 2 days were crap but they are now done, they are owned by myself and guilt free, so we move on...


----------



## flinty90

Day 40

medium carb day

Meal 1

80 grams oats

60 gram protein

30 gram fruit

Meal 2

250 gram turkey breast mince

125 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

Same as meal 2

Meal 4

60 gram whey

Meal 5

250 gram beef

100 gram green veg

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs Pb


----------



## flinty90

Ostarine arrived whilst i was away

0.5 ml taken this morning under tongue tastes like earwax medicine (fcukin awful) !!!

will see how it goes but Bigbear swears by it so i trust what he recommends

off to gym to train a mate then will train with @R0BLET after hit some chest and triceps , was going to do legs but my back after all the welding this week is fcukin ruined at minute ..

Much to Robs pleasure that we cancelled the legs session 

ANyway have a good day folks.. sorry i have been a little negative last couple of days but i just hate to get on track with something and then it turns to crap.. anyway hoping to have a solution to that problem i will keep you all posted (those that are interested) ....

but thanks for all your support as per usual you can make me smile in my moments of doom !!

today i feel refocused so ready to make this weekend really count X


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## flinty90

Chest session

Incline DB flyes

4 sets 15 - 12 reps

Pec deck

4 sets 15 - 12 reps

flat bench press

3 sets 15 - 8 reps

flat db flyes

1 set 10 reps + 6 presses to finish

Cable crossover high fly

2 sets 12 reps

Press ups (onto a step)

1 set 10 reps

15 minutes fat burn on treadmill

session done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Do you prefer more fly type movements to pressing for chest then mate? Ultimately purpose of the pecs is to pull arm across chest so it makes sense to do more fly type exercises but you don't see many people doing more than one.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you prefer more fly type movements to pressing for chest then mate? Ultimately purpose of the pecs is to pull arm across chest so it makes sense to do more fly type exercises but you don't see many people doing more than one.


To be fair mate i normally only use flies to warm up with and only go up to 10 kg . but today and last session me and rob did more fly work going up to 25 kg and i like the feeling of them.. also the cable crossover at the new gym is awesome for setting the pulleys at whatever hieght you need and hitting them from loads of angles

im liking them more and more mate .. then sticking a good heavy pec deck and a heavy press in there seems to compliment the session nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> To be fair mate i normally only use flies to warm up with and only go up to 10 kg . but today and last session me and rob did more fly work going up to 25 kg and i like the feeling of them.. also the cable crossover at the new gym is awesome for setting the pulleys at whatever hieght you need and hitting them from loads of angles
> 
> im liking them more and more mate .. then sticking a good heavy pec deck and a heavy press in there seems to compliment the session nicely :thumbup1:


Yeah makes sense, I think It's good to swap things around and try different things to find what suits you best.

Still not happy with my chest routine, will fiddle with it again next session I think.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah makes sense, I think It's good to swap things around and try different things to find what suits you best.
> 
> Still not happy with my chest routine, will fiddle with it again next session I think.


its what its all about mate.. things willl suit different people to be fair.. obviously me and rob have been training together for a while now so its nice to be finally getting the sessions honed down to what really makes ya feel the sessions better...

Had a taste of the TPW electrolytes today, fcke me they are nearly as disguting tasting as the fckuin ostarine lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its what its all about mate.. things willl suit different people to be fair.. obviously me and rob have been training together for a while now so its nice to be finally getting the sessions honed down to what really makes ya feel the sessions better...
> 
> Had a taste of the TPW electrolytes today, fcke me they are nearly as disguting tasting as the fckuin ostarine lol...


Lol.what did you expect from posh salt


----------



## MURPHYZ

Nice new avi @flinty, backs lookin rather large m8, things going well other than sh1t at work I take. :thumbup1:

And how big was the babboon that wiped his @ss on your head m8, left you all stripey bro.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Nice new avi @flinty, backs lookin rather large m8, things going well other than sh1t at work I take. :thumbup1:
> 
> And how big was the babboon that wiped his @ss on your head m8, left you all stripey bro.


lol it had to be big bro otherwise it would have won in the fight lol... !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol.what did you expect from posh salt


i know but fcuk me bro lol.. between that and the earwax medicine my supps intake has took a turn for the worst lol i need to inject again fcuk all this oral sh1t haha !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys 05:30 am sunday and im off to gym for an hours fasted cardio (ON IT OR WHAT) lol... :smartass:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys 05:30 am sunday and im off to gym for an hours fasted cardio (ON IT OR WHAT) lol... :smartass:


ON IT!!!


----------



## flinty90

felt good. im glad i went. only me and another in there lol... 800 calories burned off before it was even light outside..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> felt good. im glad i went. only me and another in there lol... 800 calories burned off before it was even light outside..


Nice work mate


----------



## flinty90

Day 41

Medium carb day

Meal 1

70 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram mince beef

120 gram potato

100 gram green veg

Meal 3

250 gram chicken

125 gram basmati rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 4

60 gram whey

Meal 5

300 gram ribeye steak

100 gram green veg

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1tbs PB


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> felt good. im glad i went. only me and another in there lol... 800 calories burned off before it was even light outside..


Sounds bliss!! And 800 cals fasted is perfect mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sounds bliss!! And 800 cals fasted is perfect mate


hey mate had a couple of digestives today. oh and a wagon wheel too lol... but its sunday easy day. will be really tight next week and for next 8 weeks after if ya know what i mean x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey mate had a couple of digestives today. oh and a wagon wheel too lol... but its sunday easy day. will be really tight next week and for next 8 weeks after if ya know what i mean x


Slack cvnt


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Slack cvnt


i know bro. your deffo showing me up on diet strictness at minute..bro..

i will be fine after today. got some focus and a goal again..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i know bro. your deffo showing me up on diet strictness at minute..bro..
> 
> i will be fine after today. got some focus and a goal again..


It's hard being the one people always look up to but i try my best :lol:


----------



## luther1

Two digestives and a wagon wheel,probably more sugar in a tin of baked beans which I'm having tonight with my tesco mini chicken fillets. Been to work,got fcuking soaked and just had mince and sweet spud. You back at shatwick tomorrow bro?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Two digestives and a wagon wheel,probably more sugar in a tin of baked beans which I'm having tonight with my tesco mini chicken fillets. Been to work,got fcuking soaked and just had mince and sweet spud. You back at shatwick tomorrow bro?


no mate finished at gatwick. in yard tomorrow. then see what we have next in store lol.. oh and a wagon wheel turned into 3 wagon wheels lol..


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> It's hard being the one people always look up to but i try my best :lol:


just keep doing bro x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> no mate finished at gatwick. in yard tomorrow. then see what we have next in store lol.. oh and a wagon wheel turned into 3 wagon wheels lol..


fu*king lightweight, unless you mean 3 packets, TBH your still a lightweight then tho :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> fu*king lightweight, unless you mean 3 packets, TBH your still a lightweight then tho :lol:


i willnhave you know i still lost 2 pounds last week lol... how did that happen. i ate crap for half a week of it lol..

bieng off cycle for 13 weeks has definitely started to make me lose sight of a goal..

im sure theres not just me that struggles.is it ...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i willnhave you know i still lost 2 pounds last week lol... how did that happen. i ate crap for half a week of it lol..
> 
> bieng off cycle for 13 weeks has definitely started to make me lose sight of a goal..
> 
> im sure theres not just me that struggles.is it ...


No mate l was exactly the same TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Pic of me at work on friday after pulling in last shot at gatwick !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Found you. Subbed.

I could sure use some of those chains!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Pic of me at work on friday after pulling in last shot at gatwick !!!
> 
> View attachment 110550


Look like a spare member of The village people m8.  jokin m8, I'm just jelly cos I'm out of work again.

How's tricks m8, are you still down saaarf for ages or did u get out of that now ?


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Look like a spare member of The village people m8.  jokin m8, I'm just jelly cos I'm out of work again.
> 
> How's tricks m8, are you still down saaarf for ages or did u get out of that now ?


In yard this week mate the M25 contract starts end of this month... will be having words with gaffer this week as to sorting something out.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> In yard this week mate the M25 contract starts end of this month... will be having words with gaffer this week as to sorting something out.


Good luck with that m8, i seriously think I'm going to have to retrain into a trade of some sort's, been looking into adult apprenticeship's but the money is awful til I'm qualified. Push comes to shove I'll do it, in the long run it'll be worth it I reckon.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Good luck with that m8, i seriously think I'm going to have to retrain into a trade of some sort's, been looking into adult apprenticeship's but the money is awful til I'm qualified. Push comes to shove I'll do it, in the long run it'll be worth it I reckon.


Anything particular you fancy doing mate ~?? what did you used to do and how come your out of work bro ??


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Anything particular you fancy doing mate ~?? what did you used to do and how come your out of work bro ??


Just general building work m8, jumped up labourer if you like, I was doing cavity wall insulation for 4 years, but that's gone sh1tty now and my elbow's can't take the pounding from the drill anymore, I'm liking the looks of carpentry or forestry seems like a nice job to be in.


----------



## Greshie

Breeny said:


> Just general building work m8, jumped up labourer if you like, I was doing cavity wall insulation for 4 years, but that's gone sh1tty now and my elbow's can't take the pounding from the drill anymore, I'm liking the looks of carpentry or forestry seems like a nice job to be in.


There is a huge market for a general handyman who can literally turn their hands to anything ..

The handyman I employ to do work for me can fit kitchens, lay floors, do painting and decorating, plumbing, clears rubbish, lops trees etc etc etc and he charges £130 a day for his services which is good for Dumfries, but you do have to be multi-skilled and have a high standard of work, but if you have you'd do well in Surrey, when I lived in Caterham I always struggled to find decent workmen!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> There is a huge market for a general handyman who can literally turn their hands to anything ..
> 
> The handyman I employ to do work for me can fit kitchens, lay floors, do painting and decorating, plumbing, clears rubbish, lops trees etc etc etc and he charges £130 a day for his services which is good for Dumfries, but you do have to be multi-skilled and have a high standard of work, but if you have you'd do well in Surrey, when I lived in Caterham I always struggled to find decent workmen!


yes gresh but you make him work naked lol.... x


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> yes gresh but you make him work naked lol.... x


No that's my Sexy Sparky


----------



## jimmywst

Ffs I always wing by at the wrong time!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys...

*FULLY FOCUSED !! *

that is all


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys...
> 
> *FULLY FOCUSED !! *
> 
> that is all


Morning ! Bloody snow.


----------



## Davey666

Morning Flints, nice hair cut :w00t:


----------



## Heath

Interested to see how you get on with the ostarine mate after reading some of the reseach.

Going to keep it in mind when I cut


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Morning Flints, nice hair cut :w00t:


whats up with it !?? been like that for months mate i like it x


----------



## flinty90

MutantX said:


> Interested to see how you get on with the ostarine mate after reading some of the reseach.
> 
> Going to keep it in mind when I cut


well one thing. it tastes fcukin awful lol..


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> well one thing. it tastes fcukin awful lol..


Do you not wash it down with something? ... that's what they advise on the Osterine log....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> Do you not wash it down with something? ... that's what they advise on the Osterine log....


He tried robs man soup but made it worse apparently


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Do you not wash it down with something? ... that's what they advise on the Osterine log....


no mate your supposed to drip it under tongue and let disperse for a couple of minutes before drinking owt else..


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> whats up with it !?? been like that for months mate i like it x


Nothing really :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Nothing really :thumbup1:


lol...


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...snowing like anything...buggerit...rain, snow, rain, snow...sigh...keep yourself wrapped up and warm...and wear your hat!...


----------



## Davey666

You look like the white MR.T in ya new pic


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> He tried robs man soup but made it worse apparently


Too salty I expect!



flinty90 said:


> no mate your supposed to drip it under tongue and let disperse for a couple of minutes before drinking owt else..


Oh right! obviously I'm confusing with something else ... it's what happens at my age!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Too salty I expect!
> 
> Oh right! obviously I'm confusing with something else ... it's what happens at my age!


no mate i think your right they are washing it down with a drink. but i have been told its more effective without washing it down for a few minutes. but its minging lol..


----------



## biglbs

Morning Mr T,bone steakyness


----------



## flinty90

just got in... changed, now off to gym to train missus on pull session, then will do Back with my boys later

Food been spot on so far i have had my b0ll0cking so am on it hard now...

will post up all rest later..

have a good afternoon guys !!


----------



## bluejoanna

LOVING the new avi Flinty and all that positivity! x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> just got in... changed, now off to gym to train missus on pull session, then will do Back with my boys later
> 
> Food been spot on so far i have had my b0ll0cking so am on it hard now...
> 
> will post up all rest later..
> 
> have a good afternoon guys !!


Crack on you natty cúnt! :beer:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evenin Flints, back to smashing it m8, surprised you've not managed to break Roblet yet tho.

Nattys ftw.


----------



## flinty90

MURPHYZ said:


> Evenin Flints, back to smashing it m8, surprised you've not managed to break Roblet yet tho.
> 
> Nattys ftw.


i break him everytime we train mate lol he loves it !!! X


----------



## flinty90

bluejoanna said:


> LOVING the new avi Flinty and all that positivity! x


thanks chick , avi is from december but i think i have made some changes since then XX


----------



## flinty90

Day 42

Low/med carb day

Meal 1

70 gram oats

60 gram whey

20 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

250 gram chicken breast

100 gram cabbage

Meal 3

60gram whey

Meal 4

250 gram chicken breast

100 gram cabbage

Meal 5

60 gram whey

70 gram oats

Meal 6

250 gram beef

100 gram brussels

Meal 7

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB


----------



## flinty90

Trained back tonight

medium grip overhand pulldowns

4 sets 12 reps

seated low pulley wide grip rows

3 sets 12 reps

1 dropset 10 reps , 10 reps , 10 reps

Romanian deads

4 sets 12 reps

standing close grip row

2 sets 15 reps

single arm lat pulls

2 sets 10 reps each arm

Back destroyed !!!


----------



## Queenie

Nice back session flintus


----------



## flinty90

Good day today .. work was short and local, had a great session in gym, had a great day food wise all bang on and not a biscuit in sight lol...

a nice nights sleep will top it off

oh but i have to take my medicine now yuk lol....


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Nice back session flintus


why thank you Maa'm x


----------



## Heath

Lot of volume for a natty!! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!

Have a good one


----------



## flinty90

MutantX said:


> Lot of volume for a natty!! lol


do you think mate ??

I have always loved to hit back from lots of different angles and with varying rep ranges etc . it seems to respond well to it ...

i have to admit i am ruined today lol

NATTY POWER RULES !!


----------



## flinty90

well nearly 5 days into ostarine at 25 mg per day and i cant say as i have felt anything different yet, maybe im a little perkier in myself but thats not really accurate to put it down to just that..

strength not changed

not getting massive or much change in libido

no extra wood as @hacksii experienced

will continue with it anyway and see how it goes.. then come friday watch out Beast mode is in effect !!!


----------



## biglbs

No that back workout is ok ,

perhaps you need only 2 max 3 working sets of each but a good balance of a large muscle group trained.

I would worry a bit about 100% intensity on that many sets as it is not possible,

but you are not trying Dorian style anyway so,

it will keep your condition good as a (non)natty pmsl!

OH GOOD MORNING YOU GREAT BIG LUMMOX!


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...

I'm sorry to ask this...but why does everyone keep mentioning the natty thing and laughing? are you really? or is it a joke that I haven't got yet...(pft no surprise there frankly, thick as a thick plank with thick paint over it..lol)......

Great workout by the way...

Oh...and I was told that I shouldn't mention stuff like "gear" and all that in case I upset anyone...but I didn't say it, and I don'tmean offence about thenatty thing...just being curious...you don't have to say at all...

Have a lovely day, stay warm....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning Flintus...
> 
> I'm sorry to ask this...but why does everyone keep mentioning the natty thing and laughing? are you really? or is it a joke that I haven't got yet...(pft no surprise there frankly, thick as a thick plank with thick paint over it..lol)......
> 
> Great workout by the way...
> 
> Oh...and I was told that I shouldn't mention stuff like "gear" and all that in case I upset anyone...but I didn't say it, and I don'tmean offence about thenatty thing...just being curious...you don't have to say at all...
> 
> Have a lovely day, stay warm....


Nattyer well er,WAS WHEN HE WAS TEN...


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning Flintus...
> 
> I'm sorry to ask this...but why does everyone keep mentioning the natty thing and laughing? are you really? or is it a joke that I haven't got yet...(pft no surprise there frankly, thick as a thick plank with thick paint over it..lol)......
> 
> Great workout by the way...
> 
> Oh...and I was told that I shouldn't mention stuff like "gear" and all that in case I upset anyone...but I didn't say it, and I don'tmean offence about thenatty thing...just being curious...you don't have to say at all...
> 
> Have a lovely day, stay warm....


the fact im natty is funny cos nattys are scum lol so in effect im natty scum. people laugh because they are scared i will break them lol...

whats gear anyway ?? xx

NATTY POWER !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> the fact im natty is funny cos nattys are scum lol so in effect im natty scum. people laugh because they are scared i will break them lol...
> 
> whats gear anyway ?? xx
> 
> NATTY POWER !!!


You toilet!

Natty as anapalon..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> the fact im natty is funny cos nattys are scum lol so in effect im natty scum. people laugh because they are scared i will break them lol...
> 
> whats gear anyway ?? xx
> 
> NATTY POWER !!!


You're not natty you cvnt you're in between cycles!!! God is the delusional natty thing getting on anybody elses nerves or just me..?!?!! :lol:

Must be my supernatural test levels making me short fused :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well nearly 5 days into ostarine at 25 mg per day and i cant say as i have felt anything different yet, maybe im a little perkier in myself but thats not really accurate to put it down to just that..
> 
> strength not changed
> 
> not getting massive or much change in libido
> 
> no extra wood as @hacksii experienced
> 
> will continue with it anyway and see how it goes.. then come friday watch out Beast mode is in effect !!!


1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!is that natty then?


----------



## flinty90

jelly cnuts cant take the natty effects ..

NATTY POWER.. !!!

3D abs next cnuts lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> jelly cnuts cant take the natty effects ..
> 
> NATTY POWER.. !!!
> 
> 3D abs next cnuts lol...


FPMSL


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> jelly cnuts cant take the natty effects ..
> 
> NATTY POWER.. !!!
> 
> 3D abs next cnuts lol...


I'm natty 16 hours a day 

NATTY POWER !!!

*dbol doesn't count compared to all your cùnts

* Ben your gay

*biglbs your....... BIG!

*flinty your a skinny weak natty son of a gun!!!

*flubs..... You make me think I'm 100% sane - thank you :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 110762


Traps are coming on


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 110762


pmsl.. fcukin best cuts on your body ben. your haircut lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> pmsl.. fcukin best cuts on your body ben. your haircut lol..


 :lol:

I would say the same but.......lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Traps are coming on


3d traps bitch! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 3d traps bitch! :lol:


Bet you've got 3D teeth too !!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet you've got 3D teeth too !!
> 
> :lol:


lol, I work them pretty hard mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I work them pretty hard mate!


I bet you do! Like those chins in your AVI 

Get that changed with TPW , puts me off most meals pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I bet you do! Like those chins in your AVI
> 
> Get that changed with TPW , puts me off most meals pmsl


pmsl cvnt!

Your's just makes me hungry for chicken wings


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You're not natty you cvnt you're in between cycles!!! God is the delusional natty thing getting on anybody elses nerves or just me..?!?!! :lol:
> 
> Must be my supernatural test levels making me short fused :lol:


the fat natty cnuts giving me the fcuking sh!ts


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl cvnt!
> 
> Your's just makes me hungry for chicken wings


Buffalo wings would be lovely right now


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> the fat natty cnuts giving me the fcuking sh!ts


lol. is that your excuse for bieng a skinny fcukin malnourished cnut lol..


----------



## Guest

I'm sending you some bedroom cardio !


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys serious question

"Shall i change name of my journal to 365 , a year of natty power ??)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys serious question
> 
> "Shall i change name of my journal to 365 , a year of natty power ??)


If you're happy living a lie


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> If you're happy living a lie


your living as a man ????


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your living as a man ????


I try my best


----------



## flinty90

Day errrm 43 i think lol

zero carbs day :cursing:

Meal 1

60 gram whey

Meal 2

250 gram turkey breast mince

100 gram green beans

Meal 3

60 gram whey

Meal 4

250 gram turkey breast mince

100 gram green beans

Meal 5

250 gram minced beef

100 gram cabbage

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

hard day for food and training today !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Turkey breast mince! There's a good idea. Burgers with garlic, chilli and coriander mmmmm


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Turkey breast mince! There's a good idea. Burgers with garlic, chilli and coriander mmmmm


its very lean mate , have to be careful when cooking it as it sticks to pan easily, no fat comes off it at all lol !!

but turkey burgers are fcukin lush !!


----------



## flinty90

Training today will be chest

Will hit it like this tonight

Incline DB flyes

Pec dec

Flat smith press

cable crossover

Triceps

pushdowns

skull crushers

Done


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its very lean mate , have to be careful when cooking it as it sticks to pan easily, no fat comes off it at all lol !!
> 
> but turkey burgers are fcukin lush !!


I'd probably foreman them or grill them in oven. Right that's it, I'm buying some tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

changed meal 5 tonight for chicken breast diced up into a homemade curry sauce it was delicious and saved enough sauce to have with my turkey mince for tomorrows meals

Trained chest and triceps , did exactly as planned really good session made everything count so im very happy again

Food been spot on. training good , feeling pretty good

Friday aswell as the ostarine i will introduce proviron into the mix at 50 mg per day run that until tuesday then we will look at getting into the massive sauce..

i noticed last night though doing deadlifts the vains and really good mass of muscle i have started to notive across shoulders and chest when pumped to fcuk. so that was a great little bonus..

this ostarine is supposed to make you be a little more vascular so maybe thats a start for it ... i definitely feel perked up though , missus reckons sperm tastes very salty though .. ah well it wont kill her will it lol !!!


----------



## Richie186

Sounding really positive big guy, good to hear as it rubs off on others. Done a bit if reading on ostarine, might give it a bash after this blast. Not sure the mrs will like the added saltiness bit like you said, it won't hurt her lol.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sounding really positive big guy, good to hear as it rubs off on others. Done a bit if reading on ostarine, might give it a bash after this blast. Not sure the mrs will like the added saltiness bit like you said, it won't hurt her lol.


i am presuming its the ostarine causing it mate as my sperm is quite fruity tasting normally apparently @R0BLET says so anyway hahah !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning you load of fcukin animals....

feeling achey today in a nice way.

sleep last night was off and on, i would really crash out for a couple of hours then need a p1ss lol... i think this ostarine is definitely stripping water out of me. i am up to a good 5 litres of just water a day at minute without even including water in shakes etc ...

keeping the electrolytes going in aswell just to make sure im not thinning all my minerals and stuff out too much and i have upped vit c too last week or so to a good 5000 mg per day

i also started Proviron last night will run just 1 per day till next week and then up it to 2 ...

High carb day today lo sorry @R0BLET but i did have a zero day yesterday hahaha...

have a good one people be safe and be on it X


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...errrmm...hummm....hee hee....interesting turn of conversation........

Have a great dayeeeeeeee....and wear your vest! it's cold out there.....


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning Flintus...errrmm...hummm....hee hee....interesting turn of conversation........
> 
> Have a great dayeeeeeeee....and wear your vest! it's cold out there.....


dont you worry flubs lol i have long johns and thermal vest on every day chick .. got to keep this slender toned natural (  ) machine in good working order hahaha

Hope your ok my little angel... i will be along today to your journal so ya best be dazzling me with fantastical stories of hard work gritty determination , and pink sweatbands babe lol xx


----------



## TELBOR

Yep it's normally fruity mate 

Enjoy those carbs lol

You did look more vascular on Saturday mate, nice little bonus there.

Few weeks and you'll be killing it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one flinter


----------



## Davey666

Morning flints.. Enjoy your carbs :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Yum,food tastes good.....

Enjoy mate x


----------



## flinty90

just watched this lol fcukin brilliant

ITS STILL YOUR MUTHAFCUKING SET !!!


----------



## biglbs

nice:cool2:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> nice:cool2:


as hardcore as we think we are (or me ) the outlook on some people really do take it to the next level.. i would love to really truly deeply look at life like that and think fcuking get up and get it fcuking done !!!

awesome IMO


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> as hardcore as we think we are (or me ) the outlook on some people really do take it to the next level.. i would love to really truly deeply look at life like that and think fcuking get up and get it fcuking done !!!
> 
> awesome IMO


The man has nothing else in life it seems,yes a kid,but what of work/family duties,i dunno mate,admire but don't want!


----------



## Guest

Metal heart valve n still pounding the iron. Fair play to him.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> The man has nothing else in life it seems,yes a kid,but what of work/family duties,i dunno mate,admire but don't want!


true mate. i was more just referring to the attitude towards the iron x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> true mate. i was more just referring to the attitude towards the iron x


The two go hand in hand mate.

I some buddies the same way.


----------



## flinty90

#Legs session done

Squats

4 sets 12 reps ATG normal stance squats

3 sets 12 reps wide stance (sumo squats)onto a box 1 second pause then power up

ham curls

3 sets 15 - 20 reps partials etc

leg extensions

4 sets 15 - 20 reps - partials etc

Calf raises

3 sets 30 reps

Legs are in bits !!! nice session simple but effective !!!


----------



## flinty90

Day 44

High carb day

Meal 1

70 gram oats

60 gram whey

20 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

Beef lasagne

Meal 3

1 tin rice pudding

35 gram whey

Meal 4

60 gram whey

70 gram oats

20 gram dried fruit

Meal 5

homemade shepherds pie

100 gram cabbage

Meal 6

60 gram whey

1 tbs PB

good day food wise for me .. tasty and a little different

feeling good today


----------



## flinty90

Well quiet in here tonight lol good night cnuts X


----------



## luther1

Did you see the rat run across the gym floor in the beginning of that vid?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Did you see the rat run across the gym floor in the beginning of that vid?


no mate lol .....

but glad you watched it.. i thought i was fcukin boring everybody for a change .. cnuts only hang out in the girls journals now TUT :sad:


----------



## biglbs

Was that realy a rat,looked flat?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Was that realy a rat,looked flat?


Smashed rat


----------



## biglbs

Flat rat,diddly tatt..


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Was that realy a rat,looked flat?


Might have been a frat?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> no mate lol .....
> 
> but glad you watched it.. i thought i was fcukin boring everybody for a change .. cnuts only hang out in the girls journals now TUT :sad:


Yes, I really enjoy reading who fell in love after a month and is now suicidal


----------



## flinty90

look fcuk the rat what about me. someone please tell me im great ffs. otherwise this journal is useless. lol.. fvuvkin rats had more compliments than i have xx


----------



## Queenie

Flinty you're amazing!!!


----------



## Greshie

Oh Flinty you are wonderful 

Will that do?


----------



## flinty90

balance restored.. rest of you lot are selfish bast4rds :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Nice rat,,,,oh morning little Flints x


----------



## luther1

flinty,show us your rat


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Roland


----------



## flinty90

pr1cks and cnuts you are lol..


----------



## Davey666

Morning you sexy rat :whistling:

(NO ****)


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> pr1cks and cnuts you are lol..


Never mind Flinty I'm sure young Roblet will stroke your ego later


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Someone said to pop in here as there was discussion of rats??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Incredible Bulk said:


> Someone said to pop in here as there was discussion of rats??


Most interesting couple of pages in the whole thing tbh


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ginger Ben said:


> Most interesting couple of pages in the whole thing tbh


I wonder what macros the rat is on??


----------



## luther1

we best change the subject before the fat cnut gets ratty


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bet the rat has better form than flinty too, probably never uses the smith either


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet the rat has better form than flinty too, probably never uses the smith either


and i bet he gets his teeth into a workout too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> and i bet he gets his teeth into a workout too


Benches the bar on a mousetrap


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Benches the bar on a mousetrap


gets cheesed off when he cant do it


----------



## biglbs

RAT TAT TAT RAT TAT!

WE KNOW YOU LOVE THEM MATE...


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> RAT TAT TAT RAT TAT!
> 
> WE KNOW YOU LOVE THEM MATE...


Showing your age now Big Boy .... (and mine!)


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Showing your age now Big Boy .... (and mine!)


He needs a


----------



## Greshie

Eh! those were the days!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're both getting a bit long in the tooth it seems


----------



## Incredible Bulk

luther1 said:


> we best change the subject before the fat cnut gets ratty


Doesn't round down in this journo, we are all offseason pmsl


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Did you see the rat run across the gym floor in the beginning of that vid?


Was a fking long rat !


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> You're both getting a bit long in the tooth it seems


Oi Ginge less of your cheek or Bigs and I will be paying you a visit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> Oi Ginge less of your cheek or Bigs and I will be paying you a visit


It was another rat joke but if you want to get feisty, bring it on old timer


----------



## luther1

Incredible Bulk said:


> Doesn't round down in this journo, we are all offseason pmsl


yes but flintys been off season since he was 6 pmsl


----------



## flinty90

OK i changed my mind , fcuk off back to your girls journals and talk of 3d abs and fcukin iron bru you cnuts ....x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> yes but flintys been off season since he was 6 pmsl


my menstural cycle has fcuk all to do with you skinny cnut !!!


----------



## jimmywst

Evening ya bunch of reprobates... Swung by to see what's going on.... So far Shirley valentines in full PMT mode and there's been a rodent infestation.

:blink:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> OK i changed my mind , fcuk off back to your girls journals and talk of 3d abs and fcukin iron bru you cnuts ....x


Does IRN BRU come in 3D ........ Hope so


----------



## jimmywst

R0BLET said:


> Does IRN BRU come in 3D ........ Hope so


More importantly where are these 3D abb girly journals ?!?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate! Burnt the house down yet lol


----------



## Queenie

Morning flinty


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate! Burnt the house down yet lol


yes making cornflakes lol... fcuk knows what happened..x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes making cornflakes lol... fcuk knows what happened..x


Too much sugar on top :rolleyes


----------



## biglbs

Morning Rat fans!

Morning Ratus Ratus maximus!


----------



## jimmywst

Morning brodents, what's on today's agenda?


----------



## flinty90

finished work early, off to train shoulders with @R0BLET , relax all weekend , job done !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> finished work early, off to train shoulders with @R0BLET , relax all weekend , job done !!!


Bring on the pain!!


----------



## jimmywst

I'm expecting blood, sweat and tears boys.


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> I'm expecting blood, sweat and tears boys.


yes thats just from Rob trying to workout the fcukin combination to his locker lmao


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> yes thats just from Rob trying to workout the fcukin combination to his locker lmao


 

Flash gits....I have to jam some cardboard in the door of mine and hope for the best.


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Flash gits....I have to jam some cardboard in the door of mine and hope for the best.


talkin about gym locker or your sh1t locker bro lol ??


----------



## TELBOR

Oi, Rasta Mouse!

What flavour shake do you want today?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Oi, Rasta Mouse!
> 
> What flavour shake do you want today?


Cheese!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Cheese!


We save that for the changing rooms :ban:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Oi, Rasta Mouse!
> 
> What flavour shake do you want today?


will try butterscotch mate unless you have that apple one ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rasta Mouse pmsl

Butterscotch is nice, cracked mine open last night


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> will try butterscotch mate unless you have that apple one ??


Butterscotch it is 

No apple yet, should be with me tomorrow so I'll bring you some :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Rasta Mouse pmsl
> 
> Butterscotch is nice, cracked mine open last night


cant say as its my favourite flavour mate tbh but i may aswell try them all !!!


----------



## jimmywst

Well that's enough to give anyone the sh*ts.


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders session

Warmed up RC's

Seated DB press

4 sets 15 reps

Side laterals

4 sets 15 drop setted partials etc

seated press machine

2 sets to failure partials slow negatives

side delt machine

3 sets 15 reps

rear delt machine

3 sets freestyle reps

face pulls

2 sets 15 reps

shoulders done felt nice..

didnt do shrugs as my back was hurting from squats other day and im getting a niggly lower left back pain under ribs, heavy shrugs amplifies pain so left shrugs for that reason

Food been spot on last couple of days just kept it high / med carbs basic drill meal wise you know how it goes X


----------



## jimmywst

Noice....

Gotta ask a question though bud (may sound nob ish) but why don't you log the weights shifted??

And Ffs keep the smart @rse comments to a minimum


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Noice....
> 
> Gotta ask a question though bud (may sound nob ish) but why don't you log the weights shifted??
> 
> And Ffs keep the smart @rse comments to a minimum


cos it doesnt make any difference for my goals mate thats all its unimportant , pretty similair to sets and reps really but i just put them down as i take more notice of them than weight


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> cos it doesnt make any difference for my goals mate thats all its unimportant , pretty similair to sets and reps really but i just put them down as i take more notice of them than weight


It's actually pretty refreshing mate...not seeing a journey chasing numbers but plodding along in its own direction.

Anyway cnut good job!

I'm done with the compliments now so thought I better balance it out a bit.


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> It's actually pretty refreshing mate...not seeing a journey chasing numbers but plodding along in its own direction.
> 
> Anyway cnut good job!
> 
> I'm done with the compliments now so thought I better balance it out a bit.


wouldnt say im plodding along mate im working hard in the gym bro and out of it ..

chasing numbers is for powerlifters im trying to just change my body , wether i need to use a bag of sugar or a 200 kg loaded oly bar, its not important to me, as long as the weight is doing the job i need it to be ...

if you need to know any weights mate i will happily post them for you X


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> wouldnt say im plodding along mate im working hard in the gym bro and out of it ..
> 
> chasing numbers is for powerlifters im trying to just change my body , wether i need to use a bag of sugar or a 200 kg loaded oly bar, its not important to me, as long as the weight is doing the job i need it to be ...
> 
> if you need to know any weights mate i will happily post them for you X


I don't mean your plodding along ya dollop I meant the journal....

Should have used "ploughing along"

But I can see exactly where your coming from mate....sounds like you've got it nailed down pretty tight.

And no need for numbers fella, as you say it's unimportant in this instance, I was just asking out of curiosity.

On the work front did you get that sorted? Apologies if I missed this conversation only it's hard to keep up


----------



## 25434

Evening ya dollop! :lol: sorry...I mean flintus...that wuz funny wasn't it? "ya dollop"? made me laugh anyway...not that you're a dollop cos you're not, it's just a really funny word...dollop! hehehehehe...a bit like "you plum!" :laugh: orrrrrrr.....well, ya know...stuff like that.....

Hey Flintus...have a great weekend....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening ya dollop! :lol: sorry...I mean flintus...that wuz funny wasn't it? "ya dollop"? made me laugh anyway...not that you're a dollop cos you're not, it's just a really funny word...dollop! hehehehehe...a bit like "you plum!" :laugh: orrrrrrr.....well, ya know...stuff like that.....
> 
> Hey Flintus...have a great weekend....


Could be worse ... it could have been trollope... not that Flinty is a trollope of course ... or a dollop, what is a dollop anyway? is it like a splodge?

.............. just leaving ..... :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst

It's a term of endearment.....honest.


----------



## George-Bean

plodding, ploughing whatever, Flinty seems to always be heading in the right direction.


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> plodding, ploughing whatever, Flinty seems to always be heading in the right direction.


V true


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> if you need to know any weights mate i will happily post them for you X


I'd like to know some mate! It's great to see people get stronger! Especially big lumps like yourself!

What db's was you using for the seated db press 4x15? Same weight? Or start heavy, hit failure at 15 then keep dropping weight to hit desired reps?

And good to see you squatting mate! Interested to know numbers for that too!

Going really well in here mate keep it up  x


----------



## Guest

Something for you to do this weekend m8


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> I'd like to know some mate! It's great to see people get stronger! Especially big lumps like yourself!
> 
> What db's was you using for the seated db press 4x15? Same weight? Or start heavy, hit failure at 15 then keep dropping weight to hit desired reps?
> 
> And good to see you squatting mate! Interested to know numbers for that too!
> 
> Going really well in here mate keep it up  x


lol ok mate seated db pressing was from 18 kg up to 28 kgs i think mate for full reps.. then dropped back down till failure..

squats at minute are sat at 150 kg but doing different things with them mate like 5 second holds at bottom of movement etc.. best squat to date is still only 200 kg for 6 reps.. will see how we go when back on cycle..

bench press is still decent will easily rep 100 kg for 20 reps to warm up..

best bench to date is 150 kg for 4 reps.

deadlidting at minute 200 kg for 12 reps even when deads are 3 rd exersice in..

shoulder press on smith. best weight was 140 kg. for 5 reps. at minute its about 90 kg but again using the weight differently mate..

thats me at minute 12 weeks off cycle. due to hit beast mode any day now x


----------



## jimmywst

Ffs...animal.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol ok mate seated db pressing was from 18 kg up to 28 kgs i think mate for full reps.. then dropped back down till failure..
> 
> squats at minute are sat at 150 kg but doing different things with them mate like 5 second holds at bottom of movement etc.. best squat to date is still only 200 kg for 6 reps.. will see how we go when back on cycle..
> 
> bench press is still decent will easily rep 100 kg for 20 reps to warm up..
> 
> best bench to date is 150 kg for 4 reps.
> 
> deadlidting at minute 200 kg for 12 reps even when deads are 3 rd exersice in..
> 
> shoulder press on smith. best weight was 140 kg. for 5 reps. at minute its about 90 kg but again using the weight differently mate..
> 
> thats me at minute 12 weeks off cycle. due to hit beast mode any day now x


Pussy :lol:

We'll go for some big lifts in a few weeks mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

lightweeeiiiight babehhhhh

aint nuthin but a peanut .. ooooooh


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> lol ok mate seated db pressing was from 18 kg up to 28 kgs i think mate for full reps.. then dropped back down till failure..
> 
> squats at minute are sat at 150 kg but doing different things with them mate like 5 second holds at bottom of movement etc.. best squat to date is still only 200 kg for 6 reps.. will see how we go when back on cycle..
> 
> bench press is still decent will easily rep 100 kg for 20 reps to warm up..
> 
> best bench to date is 150 kg for 4 reps.
> 
> deadlidting at minute 200 kg for 12 reps even when deads are 3 rd exersice in..
> 
> shoulder press on smith. best weight was 140 kg. for 5 reps. at minute its about 90 kg but again using the weight differently mate..
> 
> thats me at minute 12 weeks off cycle. due to hit beast mode any day now x


Despite you not being overly concerned by figures they are still impressive mate!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Despite you not being overly concerned by figures they are still impressive mate!


meh there pretty average. loads of stronger folks on here mate tbh...

however i still know how to make people hurt in a gym lol..

thanks bro...


----------



## Squirrel

Hey Flinty, just seen this (not been around much lately), best of luck mate.

Love your defenition of natural on the initial post, "not had a jab in 6 weeks". I finished PCT a couple of weeks ago so I guess I'm a natty too :whistling:


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> meh there pretty average. loads of stronger folks on here mate tbh...
> 
> however i still know how to make people hurt in a gym lol..
> 
> thanks bro...


Your too humble bro. Some serious weight shifted there. X


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> meh there pretty average. loads of stronger folks on here mate tbh...
> 
> however i still know how to make people hurt in a gym lol..
> 
> thanks bro...


No kidding I couldn't walk properly for a week, mind you, its how I train my legs now, great way to do them!

wobbly-legs.bmp


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> lol ok mate seated db pressing was from 18 kg up to 28 kgs i think mate for full reps.. then dropped back down till failure..
> 
> squats at minute are sat at 150 kg but doing different things with them mate like 5 second holds at bottom of movement etc.. best squat to date is still only 200 kg for 6 reps.. will see how we go when back on cycle..
> 
> bench press is still decent will easily rep 100 kg for 20 reps to warm up..
> 
> best bench to date is 150 kg for 4 reps.
> 
> deadlidting at minute 200 kg for 12 reps even when deads are 3 rd exersice in..
> 
> shoulder press on smith. best weight was 140 kg. for 5 reps. at minute its about 90 kg but again using the weight differently mate..
> 
> thats me at minute 12 weeks off cycle. due to hit beast mode any day now x


Only 200kg for 6 reps lmao!

Muchly looking forward to beast mode mate!


----------



## flinty90

BEAST MODE IS IN EFFECT !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Someones gonna suffer then ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> BEAST MODE IS IN EFFECT !!!


Untwisted your sock?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Untwisted your sock?


OH yes and tied my shoelaces bro lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> OH yes and tied my shoelaces bro lol


Oh its fvcking ON now!!


----------



## Richie186

About bloody time!!!


----------



## Guest

Beast mode ? Explains all this then !!!


----------



## 25434

Afternoon Flintus...hope you're week is good...you toiiiiiiiiiigerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! rarrrrrrrggggghhhhh......


----------



## flinty90

off to gym to train a mate, then smash the fcuk out of a back session ...

cant wait !!!


----------



## flinty90

Back/ bi's session

Incline wide grip cable rows

4 sets 12 - 8 reps

Romanian deads

4 sets 12 - 8 reps

med grip pulldowns

3 sets 12 reps

straight arm pushdowns

3 sets 12 reps

Biceps

standing ez bar curls

2 sets 15 reps

standing DB curls

2 sets 15 reps

Done !!!

strength a tiny bit down this week on back but food has been poo tbh for last 2 days so to be expected..

will not be making that mistake again for next 8 weeks im full bore and making big changes ...


----------



## biglbs

Get in man!

no natty rules!


----------



## Richie186

Morning flintus. Hope you have a good day bro.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, back in business today!! Crack on :beer:


----------



## flinty90

morning guys.. My focus is fcukin back in droves..

DIESEL POWER !!!


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> morning guys.. My focus is fcukin back in droves..
> 
> DIESEL POWER !!!


rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhh....motorbiking...do do doo do doooooo...motorbiking...do do doo doo doooooo..going down the queens highway looking like a streak of lightening...do dooooo...

errrm? that's a song by the way, but it don't come across very good on t'internet....it's for 'ard geezers! my take on diesel power.....errrmm...???

I'll get me coat...just joining in...cough....soz....can I help it if I'm 3 pints short of a quart?...nope! :laugh:

Have a great day Flintus...x


----------



## flinty90

Hi guys, finished work and thought as i was bored i would make some homemade soup (like soup)

so basically chopped up 2 red onions

a few carrots about 7 decent sized ones

and a medium sized potato cubed it

sweated off the onions added in

pinch of salt

lots of pepper

chilli powder

paprika

garlic paste

corriander

bit of basil

lazy ginger

lemon juice

then added 1litres vegetable stock to that mix

added 1 oxo cube

threw in chopped carrots and potato

lid on and brought to boil.. let simmer until carrots where tender..

took off heat and blended down

poured into a bowl and enjoyed it..

really tasty, a nice zing to it as i put plenty of chilli in it

give it a try for a good low carb very low fat meal.. (beats eating veg on a meal..)

its also thick enough that i could happily use as a chicken sauce that helps flavour chicken up a little differently without all the crappy sugars and stuff in normal bought sauces X

Just a little idea guys i though ya might like :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> morning guys.. My focus is fcukin back in droves..
> 
> DIESEL POWER !!!


Blimee,my gear is in light oil not heavy oil pmsl,i bet it is pink too ya cvnt,out of the drilling rigs!?!?!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Blimee,my gear is in light oil not heavy oil pmsl,i bet it is pink too ya cvnt,out of the drilling rigs!?!?!


ME running on cherry, how dare you :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ME running on cherry, how velly dare you :whistling:


Fixed


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon Flints.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Hi guys, finished work and thought as i was bored i would make some homemade soup (like soup)
> 
> so basically chopped up 2 red onions
> 
> a few carrots about 7 decent sized ones
> 
> and a medium sized potato cubed it
> 
> sweated off the onions added in
> 
> pinch of salt
> 
> lots of pepper
> 
> chilli powder
> 
> paprika
> 
> garlic paste
> 
> corriander
> 
> bit of basil
> 
> lazy ginger
> 
> lemon juice
> 
> then added 1litres vegetable stock to that mix
> 
> added 1 oxo cube
> 
> threw in chopped carrots and potato
> 
> lid on and brought to boil.. let simmer until carrots where tender..
> 
> took off heat and blended down
> 
> poured into a bowl and enjoyed it..
> 
> really tasty, a nice zing to it as i put plenty of chilli in it
> 
> give it a try for a good low carb very low fat meal.. (beats eating veg on a meal..)
> 
> its also thick enough that i could happily use as a chicken sauce that helps flavour chicken up a little differently without all the crappy sugars and stuff in normal bought sauces X
> 
> Just a little idea guys i though ya might like :thumbup1:


A fellow chilli lover  cannot fault that m8.

I'm gonna get another plant this year and have a nice harvest again


----------



## biglbs

Hay lads try Scotch bonnet,they are awsome in every way!


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> A fellow chilli lover  cannot fault that m8.
> 
> I'm gonna get another plant this year and have a nice harvest again


hotter the better mate.. do you do well off the plants ??? what sort do you grow mate ?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hotter the better mate.. do you do well off the plants ??? what sort do you grow mate ?


Yeah I had a food bag full of them last year, I cannot remember which ones they are, I got the label thing out in the garage somewhere, but the plant was incredible. I got it from homebase. Only a few quid, I put it in a plastic greenhouse thingy and just watered it every other day, and they came thick and fast mate.

If you pick them when they are green, they are mild and not too spicy, but tastey. Yellow means they are hotter , orange is hotter again, but the full on red is the hottest, and i'd say they were less hot than a scotch bonnet, but more so than your run of the mill job. Really tastey chilli's m8. And low maintenance. All I need is a woman like that and i'll be happy.


----------



## flinty90

Just been out on motorbike for a blast first time since august. oh wow a little bit of sex wee came out when i gave her some wellie down the road lol... fcukin beastly girl she is 

Im off to gym to train a couple of lads then to do chest myself ... hitting it heavy and hard tonight straight off the bat ..

see how we go today after a good days food.. (apart from the zero carbs poo lol )


----------



## Richie186

Bit jelly there mate. Need to get my hands on a new bike soon !!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Bit jelly there mate. Need to get my hands on a new bike soon !!!!!


I do miss mine too,ho hum!?!?


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> I do miss mine too,ho hum!?!?


Not quite the same in a Renault megane. Gutless thing couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding.


----------



## Guest

Fk motorbikes, I can't drive them things. I fell off one, it hurt. never again !!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning flintster. Have a good day mate.


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...don't laugh but when I was 16 I had a 50cc motorbike...:laugh: :laugh: I used to go racing over the hills with the boys on it...flol!! well, that was in another life..hahaha, thought I was proper 'ard....:no: :laugh:....have a great day mister..x


----------



## flinty90

morning mighty minnions... hope your all lovely and your usual sexy selfs today..

had a cracking chest session last night. for a zero carb day too i was pretty impressed..

on phone at min so will write it up later for interested peeps.. just in yard again today. brought car in might clean it and fvuk off home lol.. gotta take the roundabouts when ya get chance cos the swings are bitches lol....

have a good day guys..

gym tonight for just cardio. a swim and jacuzzi ;-)


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> gym tonight for just cardio. a swim and jacuzzi ;-)


ooooeeerrrrrr......that sounds like heaven...apart from the swim...bleurrrrrgggh...hate getting me kit off to go swimming, lol..the walk of shame from the changing rooms to the pool...but the cardio and jacuzzi....gorgeous...one of the gyms I use has a steam room and it's berrrrrrrludie heaven...have a lovely time there...reeeeeellllaaaaaaaaax....you deserve it.x


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> ooooeeerrrrrr......that sounds like heaven...apart from the swim...bleurrrrrgggh...hate getting me kit off to go swimming, lol..the walk of shame from the changing rooms to the pool...but the cardio and jacuzzi....gorgeous...one of the gyms I use has a steam room and it's berrrrrrrludie heaven...have a lovely time there...reeeeeellllaaaaaaaaax....you deserve it.x


thanks babe. although i do the walk of shame i am wearing shorts lol . if you take all your kit off and walk to pool i would like to see that lol. you thought about wearing a costume ?? haha. not that i would mind you slipping into a hot bubbly jacuzzi with me nekid . ah hell i might even be persuaded to take my shorts off too haha xx


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> thanks babe. although i do the walk of shame i am wearing shorts lol . if you take all your kit off and walk to pool i would like to see that lol. you thought about wearing a costume ?? haha. not that i would mind you slipping into a hot bubbly jacuzzi with me nekid . ah hell i might even be persuaded to take my shorts off too haha xx


Flintus..you naughty man!! hahaha....well, the last time I went for a jacuzzi I had my two piece thing on and I've lost a bit of weight and didn't take that into consideration and when I got up to get out, the water had just filled out the bottom half of the cossie and as I went up the stairs they filled like a feckin' nappy thing and the weight of the water actually pulled them off my bottom and the three!!! people in the jacuzzi got the full force of my bootox staring at them...:eek: :blush: :laugh:

It was a strange co-incidence that everything went dark at that point....lol...like the eclipse...hahahahahaha....i couldn't get out of there fast enough, with everyone killing themselves laughing at my really poor attempts to get the water out of me pants so I could pull 'em up...sigh....such is my life...hahahaha...

Right then, time for work...sorry for yakking so much...I'm a chatterer....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Flintus..you naughty man!! hahaha....well, the last time I went for a jacuzzi I had my two piece thing on and I've lost a bit of weight and didn't take that into consideration and when I got up to get out, the water had just filled out the bottom half of the cossie and as I went up the stairs they filled like a feckin' nappy thing and the weight of the water actually pulled them off my bottom and the three!!! people in the jacuzzi got the full force of my bootox staring at them...:eek: :blush: :laugh:
> 
> It was a strange co-incidence that everything went dark at that point....lol...like the eclipse...hahahahahaha....i couldn't get out of there fast enough, with everyone killing themselves laughing at my really poor attempts to get the water out of me pants so I could pull 'em up...sigh....such is my life...hahahaha...
> 
> Right then, time for work...sorry for yakking so much...I'm a chatterer....x


 :lol: :lol: :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Morning ogundra from massiveland!


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon Flinty :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Afternoon Flinty :thumbup1:


Hiya matey , how are you bro you ok !!!


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> Hiya matey , how are you bro you ok !!!


Great thanks buddy, no weights for 2 days but gunna hit em hard tonight.

I see its just cardio for you tonight with some relaxing after, enjoy :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Chest session from last night

All done on zero carbs for 36 hours

Warmed up normal

light db flies, straight arm pushdowns,tricep pushdowns x 2 sets

smith press

120 x 10

130 x 8

140 x 6

70 x 15 super slow (partials top and bottom)

Pec dec

80 x 15

90 x 15

125 x 8 plus partials to 12 (125 is stack)

Flat cable flies

3 sets 12 reps @ 25 kg (murderous)

seated press

90 kg x 10

100 kg x 8 + negs

105 kg x 6 70 x 6 45 - failure

chest done !!! felt great


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Great thanks buddy, no weights for 2 days but gunna hit em hard tonight.
> 
> I see its just cardio for you tonight with some relaxing after, enjoy :thumbup1:


yes mate on my way in about 15 minutes X got 2 ladies to train on shoulders at david loyds tonight first X


----------



## George-Bean

Whats your PB on the flat bench press?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Whats your PB on the flat bench press?


150kg mate for 4 good reps


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Whats your PB on the flat bench press?


150kg mate for 4 good reps


----------



## aad123

If I could do 150kg Id post it twice to.

Hows the carb cycling suiting you. Sorry if you have covered it before but Im still catching up.


----------



## flinty90

aad123 said:


> If I could do 150kg Id post it twice to.
> 
> Hows the carb cycling suiting you. Sorry if you have covered it before but Im still catching up.


hi mate . carb cycling is very good to be fair, the zero days are hard work especially if training.. but its nice to feel the sharness the day after, and feel the fullness come back on the high carb days ...

as im now back on cycle i already feel loads better leaner each day , i will be cycling carbs for another 2 weeks then Bigbear is changing diet again, to obviously make most of the gear ....

cant wait im feeling pretty good at minute !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys

Trained my ladies last night , they did great on shoulders session really good form and good pressing for them they loved it..

then i hit the treadmill and escalator stairs (machine) for some cardio into hiit i was shagged by end of it

then it was into the pool felt nice to stretch properly after chest session other night.. into steam room and then in the outside jacuzzi , it was freezing outside but the jacuzzi was hot it felt great...

had a relaxing evening , made some chilli and rice for tea, and enough for my meals today..

Legs session tonight bring it on..

Feeling leaner by the day (gear and diet in harmony you cant beat it)

Have a good day my stormtroopers !!X


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Outside hot tub sounds great. I love a swim also when I'm feeling tight, nice stretch and non weight bearing cardio. Have a good day mate. X


----------



## Queenie

Morning flints


----------



## Guest

Good stuff m8


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good stuff m8


Thanks mate..

I tell you what i love training women so much more determined to do things than blokes (IME)

i put a woman through a legs workout the other week and i swear to god i can not believe she survived it..

she cried for about 1 minute (yes actually cried) but carried on punishing herself ..

fcukin awesome work ethic when you find one that wants to do it !!!


----------



## flinty90

Off to train legs tonight so cant wait ...

will hit it hard again from the off squats first maybe 7 sets

then hammy curls

DB lunges

leg extensions

finish with calves

job done !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> I tell you what i love training women so much more determined to do things than blokes (IME)
> 
> i put a woman through a legs workout the other week and i swear to god i can not believe she survived it..
> 
> she cried for about 1 minute (yes actually cried) but carried on punishing herself ..
> 
> fcukin awesome work ethic when you find one that wants to do it !!!


Similar sort of thing happens when they agree to spend the night with me


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> I tell you what i love training women so much more determined to do things than blokes (IME)
> 
> i put a woman through a legs workout the other week and i swear to god i can not believe she survived it..
> 
> she cried for about 1 minute (yes actually cried) but carried on punishing herself ..
> 
> fcukin awesome work ethic when you find one that wants to do it !!!


Nah,just a bunch of girls IMO PMSL


----------



## George-Bean

Taint just the girls who cry when its Flints leg session ;-D

Im gonna do Dogchews legs with him tomorrow, his first time. ;-D


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys

Just had a great session at gym

started with squats

went from 50 kg for 12 up to 190 kg for 12 felt strong as fcuk, deffo a 220 kg squat for 6 plus in the tank ..

ham curls

3 sets 12 reps

lunges (weighted with DB's)

3 sets 12 reps

leg extensions

5 sets varying reps up to 95 kg mega slow negs etc just blitzed legs off

calf raises

3 sets 30 reps super slow

im fcuking hanging but feel mega up for this sh1t now

just demolished 340 gram chicken breast and 200 gram potatoes with green beans

Missus back off holiday tonight, she has promised me early morning nookie but my legs like this she can go on top lol after all the lazy bitch been on holiday relaxing in lanzarote for 7 days hahaha

hope you all had a good evening X


----------



## George-Bean

Keep working them like that and she wont be able to straddle you lol.

Nice one on the 190kg's, would make a great vid!


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Keep working them like that and she wont be able to straddle you lol.
> 
> Nice one on the 190kg's, would make a great vid!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Yes agreed ,get a vid up mate,well good to see!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Yes agreed ,get a vid up mate,well good to see!


well when you come train with me you will see it in person, but hopefully i will be lifting more by then


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well when you come train with me you will see it in person, but hopefully i will be lifting more by then


Why you on the defence there mate?

just thought it would make a great video,ming is videoing his 250k singles,i can only do one 180k and my trousers give up,would just be inspiring to see you do loads of reps with it ,if you don't want too that is fine.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Why you on the defence there mate?
> 
> just thought it would make a great video,ming is videoing his 250k singles,i can only do one 180k and my trousers give up,would just be inspiring to see you do loads of reps with it ,if you don't want too that is fine.


LOL i wasnt getting defensive bro... i have no idea how to post a video lol.. but yes it would be great, i was just saying it would be great to train with you and see it first hand X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL i wasnt getting defensive bro... i have no idea how to post a video lol.. but yes it would be great, i was just saying it would be great to train with you and see it first hand X


Well get down this way and we will!

It is easy to post open a you tube account upload to there,then to here as vid attatchement,simples.

I thought you posted bike vids last summer??? :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well get down this way and we will!
> 
> It is easy to post open a you tube account upload to there,then to here as vid attatchement,simples.
> 
> I thought you posted bike vids last summer??? :confused1:


no mate not me X i know how to post from you tube i didnt know about putting a vid on youtube first to post onto here... will look into it. might get Rob to do it if he ever comes to train legs with me again lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> no mate not me X i know how to post from you tube i didnt know about putting a vid on youtube first to post onto here... will look into it. might get Rob to do it if he ever comes to train legs with me again lol...


Yes i worked it out with some help from some guys on here,it is worth it as yor lifts get bigger,keeps doubters out of the way!

My next bench will need vid too,prob going for 215/220k,want 230 by year end


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Yes i worked it out with some help from some guys on here,it is worth it as yor lifts get bigger,keeps doubters out of the way!
> 
> My next bench will need vid too,prob going for 215/220k,want 230 by year end


your a fcukin animal bro lol...

and as far as the doubters, they can kiss my hairy ringpiece.. my body will be the result of my hard work and the doubters can kiss my perfectly chisselled 3d 21 inch biceps haha


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> your a fcukin animal bro lol...
> 
> and as far as the doubters, they can kiss my hairy ringpiece.. my body will be the result of my hard work and the doubters can kiss my perfectly chisselled 3d 21 inch biceps haha


Better to strip them of amo and destroy them with ease!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> your a fcukin animal bro lol...
> 
> and as far as the doubters, they can kiss my hairy ringpiece.. my body will be the result of my hard work and the doubters can kiss my perfectly chisselled 3d 21 inch biceps haha


It's good to have doubters mate. Nothing spurs you on like someone telling you that you can't do something.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning monster


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> It's good to have doubters mate. Nothing spurs you on like someone telling you that you can't do something.


to be fair mate i have been on here long enough to know people doubt no matter what you do.. i dont do this to impress anyone else just make myself the person i want to be. this is also why i dont bother posting weights lifted. it really dont matter lol...



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning monster


morning bro. hope your ok.. cant wait to get to gym tonight for shoulders x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning bro. hope your ok.. cant wait to get to gym tonight for shoulders x


All good thanks mate, back and bis are going to be humming tomorrow! 2 meals and 1300 cals in already 

Love shoulder training, might be my favourite at the moment.


----------



## Guest

See I put up my weight values cos I really don't give a rats a$$ how weak I am compared to anyone, I know I am quite behind in upper body strength, but I like that fact, gives me the urge to keep going, makes me wanna work harder. Haters can hate, but hate makes me stronger


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> See I put up my weight values cos I really don't give a rats a$$ how weak I am compared to anyone, I know I am quite behind in upper body strength, but I like that fact, gives me the urge to keep going, makes me wanna work harder. Haters can hate, but hate makes me stronger


Afternoon chimp....

if it makes you better bro then continue to do :thumbup1:

Shoulders tonight will consist of

side lat raises - pink dbs

smith press - imaginary weights

rear delt flies with a watch on each wrist

and finish with some shrugs - to some hard questions

 cant wait !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Afternoon chimp....
> 
> if it makes you better bro then continue to do :thumbup1:
> 
> Shoulders tonight will consist of
> 
> side lat raises - pink dbs
> 
> smith press - imaginary weights
> 
> rear delt flies with a watch on each wrist
> 
> and finish with some shrugs - to some hard questions
> 
> cant wait !!!


Yeah man exactly, gotta do whatever works innit


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Afternoon chimp....
> 
> if it makes you better bro then continue to do :thumbup1:
> 
> Shoulders tonight will consist of
> 
> side lat raises - pink dbs
> 
> smith press - imaginary weights
> 
> rear delt flies with a watch on each wrist
> 
> and finish with some shrugs - to some hard questions
> 
> cant wait !!!


Aiming for a pb on lat raises then, good luck


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Aiming for a pb on lat raises then, good luck


yes mate thanks ,,, maybe one day you will get there too ?? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

just had some tilapia ... very nice actually i can see that appearing in a few meals through the week .. nice fish without massive fishy taste if ya know what i mean !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just had some tilapia ... very nice actually i can see that appearing in a few meals through the week .. nice fish without massive fishy taste if ya know what i mean !!!


A phil heath favourite I believe. That's it mate some mt2 and tiliapa and you've got the package nailed now! :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

Evening ya daft twonk...!

Glad I winged by now, another flinty pearl of wisdom... Non fishy tasting fish. . Sounds tempting.

Anyway looking grand in here bro x


----------



## George-Bean

Pink weights for lat raises is pretty good, glad you moved up from cans of beans ;-D

Did the 20 second rest period on legs that you showed me tonight, there was a very funny walk after ;-D


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> just had some tilapia ... very nice actually i can see that appearing in a few meals through the week .. nice fish without massive fishy taste if ya know what i mean !!!


I like tilapia. currently getting through a fair amount of sea bream too. nice and meaty. not too many bones.


----------



## Queenie

Morning flints im glad to see all is well in here 

Have a fab weekend


----------



## flinty90

shoulders session last night

Started with usual warm up

side lat raises

4 sets 12 reps (4th set started partials for 12 with 27.5 kgdb's) then dropped to 8 kg db's but kept ROM to where side delts fully engaged all time till failure

Smith press

4 sets 1- down to 8 reps started on 50 kg finished my 8 reps on 110 kg form was good on first 3 sets all way down to top of chest, last heavy set i was going to just below nose which is still below parallel with my elbows so i think they were pretty ok reps

rear delt facepulls

3 sets 12 reps then up to 30 reps for last set with partials to fire them up

reverse facing seated press

3 sets of 12 reps started at 45 kg up to 80 kg with lower partial bounces to full press no pause and no lockout.. fcukin mashed shoulders up

shrugs , underhand grip using cable and ez bar

3 sets 20 reps started on 100 kg finished last 20 of 160 kg

then did 15 minutes stepper hiit

was nearly sick after session tbf but that may have been cos it was getting late and i was hungry !!!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Pink weights for lat raises is pretty good, glad you moved up from cans of beans ;-D
> 
> Did the 20 second rest period on legs that you showed me tonight, there was a very funny walk after ;-D


LOL yes they really make ya look like john wayne, glad your still hitting some of the things we did together



Dirk McQuickly said:


> I like tilapia. currently getting through a fair amount of sea bream too. nice and meaty. not too many bones.


will try sea bream mate, i know it sounds daft about unfishy tasting fish but tilapia i find just tastes nice and meaty , and doesnt stink kitchen out when cooked.. i will be having mpore of this to get leaner meats into diet !!



RXQueenie said:


> Morning flints im glad to see all is well in here
> 
> Have a fab weekend


thanks chick, hope your doing well not heard from you properly for a few weeks x


----------



## flinty90

Off to gym this morning to train one of my girls, all over routine she doing ready for a marathon later in year... just building a bit of strength up for her,(ya know how these long distance runners look)

well actually just look at luther X

will then be hitting cardio again today.. body deffo needs a rest after this week, its been a fantastic week for me in the gym really pushed hard and boy can i tell !!

have a good day guys


----------



## biglbs

Good strong stuff there mate,very good


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good strong stuff there mate,very good
> View attachment 111831


Why thank you kind sir...


----------



## flinty90

had a good day today . food wise , enjoyed cardio .. lady trained well...

chilling now with my son and missus going to watch a film , not sure what yet though ...

just had some home made beefburgers yummmm with extra hot jalapeno's :tongue:

up early tomorrow to hit the gym for some more cardio also to train another lady on legs ...

got a mate coming around at some point just to bleed brakes on my motorbike then i will get tax on it and hope the wether starts to turn better soon , i miss riding around on the beast !!!


----------



## biglbs

Busa baba baby busa#!


----------



## flinty90

Morning mongrels ...

Happy sunday everyone. off to gym for me

weighed in this morning at

235 pounds on the dot 

im aching. feeling good ready to pop

that is all


----------



## flinty90

Quiet in here today... you all lost ya fingers ??

had another good cardio session in gym, cant wait till tomorrow for a big back session , see how we go this week...

foods still been good this week no cheats at all ..

will be having a nice bit of beef later for tea.. just waiting for my mate to come and sort the brakes out on the beast now !!


----------



## Richie186

Afternoon mate. Just back from the gym. Got up at 4am to watch the superbikes so went back for a snooze as I'm at work tonight. Enjoy your beef bro. X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Morning mongrels ...
> 
> Happy sunday everyone. off to gym for me
> 
> weighed in this morning at
> 
> 235 pounds on the dot
> 
> im aching. feeling good ready to pop
> 
> that is all


You should always have a dump BEFORE you weigh !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro!!

Catch you later, hopefully sort some sessions this week :beer:

I need to see beast mode


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning bro!!
> 
> Catch you later, hopefully sort some sessions this week :beer:
> 
> I need to see beast mode
> 
> View attachment 112009


No problem mate ya know where i am bro !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys week 1 done everything feeling good.. diet been spot on..

text big bear yesterday about altering diet around a little bit to incorporate eggs and a few different foods as i have been eating same things for 6 months now, and its getting harder and harder to stick too, so a few little tweaks should freshen it up and will be good to go again...

will be training back later today its still aching a little from last week but will be fine by tonight im sure ..

so pretty much head down and crack into week 2 for me my beautys...

lets fcukin bang it :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate, eggs are a winner


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, eggs are a winner


i have probably had 5 eggs total in last 6 months mate :sad: i love eggs, and i know Bigbear has a very set plan dieting wise but im not going in for competition so i just asked him to change me a few things around before i totally stop sticking to the plan..

still going to be a good diet im sure gotta make this medicine work for next 7 weeks still lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i have probably had 5 eggs total in last 6 months mate :sad: i love eggs, and i know Bigbear has a very set plan dieting wise but im not going in for competition so i just asked him to change me a few things around before i totally stop sticking to the plan..
> 
> still going to be a good diet im sure gotta make this medicine work for next 7 weeks still lol


There's no doubt he knows what he's doing so you know it's the right thing to do but I agree, it's got to have become very very dull by now. Great effort sticking to it for this long mate, I know you've had a few off days here and there but they really are nothing in the grand scheme so you should be proud of yourself.

I'm surprised eggs aren't in your diet to be honest. I know it's a trace fat diet you are running but eggs have got to be one of the best muscle building foods out there. Does BB give you a reason for not including some things? I'd be genuinely interested to know.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys week 1 done everything feeling good.. diet been spot on..
> 
> text big bear yesterday about altering diet around a little bit to incorporate eggs and a few different foods as i have been eating same things for 6 months now, and its getting harder and harder to stick too, so a few little tweaks should freshen it up and will be good to go again...
> 
> will be training back later today its still aching a little from last week but will be fine by tonight im sure ..
> 
> so pretty much head down and crack into week 2 for me my beautys...
> 
> lets fcukin bang it :thumbup1:


Training body part before repaired mate? :thumbdown:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Training body part before repaired mate? :thumbdown:


i think its just from facepulls mate made upper lats ache a little.. not trained since friday. will see how i feel if im unsure i wont train as ya know mate x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> There's no doubt he knows what he's doing so you know it's the right thing to do but I agree, it's got to have become very very dull by now. Great effort sticking to it for this long mate, I know you've had a few off days here and there but they really are nothing in the grand scheme so you should be proud of yourself.
> 
> I'm surprised eggs aren't in your diet to be honest. I know it's a trace fat diet you are running but eggs have got to be one of the best muscle building foods out there. Does BB give you a reason for not including some things? I'd be genuinely interested to know.


to be fair mate i just followef the diet. if i wanted to add something he would say yes or no ... he wanted true baseline of foods and how i responded to them so thats what we got. it worked well so i never botheted changing it. now i feel i need to its just been bought up and now will change it.. i could ask him why mate and he would give me a perfect explanation. but i just been following as i didnt want to change things too much to my own ideals. i have done my own thing long enough hence paying for his guidance.. its mainly the cycles info now from him with tweaks to diet. as i know what works in the main stay x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i just followef the diet. if i wanted to add something he would say yes or no ... he wanted true baseline of foods and how i responded to them so thats what we got. it worked well so i never botheted changing it. now i feel i need to its just been bought up and now will change it.. i could ask him why mate and he would give me a perfect explanation. but i just been following as i didnt want to change things too much to my own ideals. i have done my own thing long enough hence paying for his guidance.. its mainly the cycles info now from him with tweaks to diet. as i know what works in the main stay x


That's fair enough mate, my curiosity would get the better of me though if I was being mentored. I'm not very good at just following instructions, I have to know why I'm doing what I'm doing or not doing.

You've definitely got a solid base now diet wise so you can always use that as your benchmark and add stuff knowing any changes are down to that. It's a good place to be in imo!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's fair enough mate, my curiosity would get the better of me though if I was being mentored. I'm not very good at just following instructions, I have to know why I'm doing what I'm doing or not doing.
> 
> You've definitely got a solid base now diet wise so you can always use that as your benchmark and add stuff knowing any changes are down to that. It's a good place to be in imo!


with gear im the same mate i take nothing without questioning it. but diet i dont need to know the ins and outs of to be fair. just if i like it. if i can stick to it. and if it works... food is food.. but he has to earn his money when it comes to gear. thats something i dont blindly follow at all mate x


----------



## luther1

imo he earnt his money more so with your diet flinty. dropping fat,gaining muscle and eating more than before. im eating the same on my cruise and have lost 11lb,with bb your weight was steady and you lost fat,thats how hard it is to get diet nailed,and i wasnt fat,per se. any *** can take test,tren and dbol and hope for the best. just my opinion chief x

iwould have loved to have stayed the same weight and dropped fat,obviously my six meals a day were flawed,


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello mucka, back on the gear eh mg:


----------



## Guest

How is it g'warn vlud ?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> imo he earnt his money more so with your diet flinty. dropping fat,gaining muscle and eating more than before. im eating the same on my cruise and have lost 11lb,with bb your weight was steady and you lost fat,thats how hard it is to get diet nailed,and i wasnt fat,per se. any *** can take test,tren and dbol and hope for the best. just my opinion chief x
> 
> iwould have loved to have stayed the same weight and dropped fat,obviously my six meals a day were flawed,


Well if you put a journal up we could address it could'nt we?

Did you increase carbs to go with weight you gained on cycle,bigger=needs more fuel,JUST TO STAY THE SAME.You see nearly everyone fooks up there.

Also allow 4-6 lb as water you would have p1ssed out.


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Well if you put a journal up we could address it could'nt we?
> 
> Did you increase carbs to go with weight you gained on cycle,bigger=needs more fuel,JUST TO STAY THE SAME.You see nearly everyone fooks up there.
> 
> Also allow 4-6 lb as water you would have p1ssed out.


I think I only put on water,was 14st 9 lb before cycle,15st 1lb after and 14st 4lb now ,pmsl


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I think I only put on water,was 14st 9 lb before cycle,15st 1lb after and 14st 4lb now ,pmsl


You need a journal,that is no good at all ,you poor soddus


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> You need a journal,that is no good at all ,you poor soddus


Tell me about it. 10 weeks of test and eod jabs of tren to look like a Cnut. I'm only 4lb heavier than this time last year when I was natty!


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> Tell me about it. 10 weeks of test and eod jabs of tren to look like a Cnut. I'm only 4lb heavier than this time last year when I was natty!


bsi? :whistling:


----------



## luther1

JANIKvonD said:


> bsi? :whistling:


First cycle was ap,next two were burr


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Tell me about it. 10 weeks of test and eod jabs of tren to look like a Cnut. I'm only 4lb heavier than this time last year when I was natty!


Fixed thn,when you putting it up?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Fixed thn,when you putting it up?


In hospital next month and can't eat solid food for 4 months so it'll have to be after then


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> In hospital next month and can't eat solid food for 4 months so it'll have to be after then


That came around quick!!

Best us it for cutting then!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> That came around quick!!
> 
> Best us it for cutting then!


 I think I've cut enough on my last two bulking cycles haha


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I think I've cut enough on my last two bulking cycles haha


----------



## Queenie

Flying visit 

Did u even notice me ya big oaf?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I think I only put on water,was 14st 9 lb before cycle,15st 1lb after and 14st 4lb now ,pmsl


did you use lotion?


----------



## biglbs

"Just put the fiickin lotion on,,,,,eeeoror!"


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys

Back session complete , changing things around this week training wise just for a week ... dropping weights a tiny bit and going for 3 sets of 20 reps on everything ..

really felt great tonight everything really squeezed, steady and hitting the spot

Romanian deads

3 sets 20 reps @ 120 kg

Med grip lat pulldowns

3 sets 20 reps @ 60 kg

low pulley rows

2 sets 20 reps wide grip (ez bar underhand)

1 drop set up to about 25 reps starting from 100 kg down to 45 kg

Straight arm pulldowns

2 sets 20 reps @ 30 kg

back feels great !!!

new diet adds sent through from big bear.. added eggs,nuts, pittas and fajitas so that should freshen things up for me

also stopped carb cycling now just sticking to the high day carbs , keeping fat low but deffo keeping cals going in for the growth ..

will see how we go for next couple of weeks

excited still and on point !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

New diet sounds great mate, fajitas are awesome grub and you like your chillis so piles those bad boys in


----------



## biglbs

That is better,you will find that easy,i eat a lot of pitta,usefull additions,good sesh mate.


----------



## Richie186

Fajitas made with wholemeal wraps and quark lashed in. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That is better,you will find that easy,i eat a lot of pitta,usefull additions,good sesh mate.


yes mate thanks im hoping it will do just enough to keep me on track lol... and enjoyed the session mate, nice to change it round a little now and again will be back to heavy and hard next week ...X



Richie186 said:


> Fajitas made with wholemeal wraps and quark lashed in. Mmmmmmmm


lol you and your bloody quark lol x


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good as usual Flinty. Your a God when it comes to your grub, I am just a slave to it!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Looking good as usual Flinty. Your a God when it comes to your grub, I am just a slave to it!


Thanks mate appreciate the kind words. if im on it in my mind mate im fcukin on it to the dot.. if i have a bit of a fall off the wagon though lol i can beat myself up about it badly lol @biglbs has knocked it out of me to be self critical and be more self appraising.. he is good like that and its worked a treat ..

now if i cheat or treat myself i do it, i own it and i move on, no guilt just another day X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate appreciate the kind words. if im on it in my mind mate im fcukin on it to the dot.. if i have a bit of a fall off the wagon though lol i can beat myself up about it badly lol @biglbs has knocked it out of me to be self critical and be more self appraising.. he is good like that and its worked a treat ..
> 
> now if i cheat or treat myself i do it, i own it and i move on, no guilt just another day X


Exactly xx


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys and dolls.

chest day later.. got to go load up a lot of pipe at work and take it to a job in ratcliffe to a power station and unload it then i think im done for day 

i am so spoiled at work last couple of weeks .. i will just get used to it and then get fcuked off down south for 6 months lol

ah well ride the swings until i get on the roundabout...

another note, my quads are starting to really get tight in my jeans now, if i get a hard on with the new jeans i bouth a few months ago i have to undo them pmsl ..

but seriously im loving the feeling of building up my tank tracks to fit on this tank body..

no good having bike wheels on a tank is it X

good day !!!


----------



## Queenie

Love it flints!

Have a great day


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking pvc trouser wearing deviant 

Have a good one mate, nice that works easy enough for the while.


----------



## CL0NE7

Morning flintos, how are you doing big man?


----------



## biglbs

SSSwits ssssswiddley sssswoooo,sexy xxxx


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...

cough....clears throat......

"He's too sexy for his pants, too sexy for his pants toooo sexeeeeeee for his paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnts,

and he's too sexy for his shirt, too sexy for his shirrrrrrrrrrrrt, too sexeeeeee that it hurrrrrrts".....:laugh: Right said Fred song...hee heee..

cough...well I thought it was funny! so sue me! :laugh: :laugh:

Have a great day mister..x


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys

Trained chest tonight .. same basis all this week everything really slow squeezed and 20 reps

warmed up as usual

DB flat bench

3 sets 20 reps

Pec deck

3 sets 20 reps

incline smith press

3 sets 20 reps

cable crossovers

3 sets 20 reps

1 set incline press ups

job done

Dinner tonight was gorgeous..

had 2 wholemeal pitta's, shredded lettuce, diced cucumber, 2 kiln roasted salmon fillets with chilli. jalapeno peppers ..

fcuk me i could have eaten 4 lol.. really nice and fresh tasting made a difference from mince or steak :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

The difference meal changes make to a diet is unreal. I'm on salmon and pasta for dinner and its such a new thing for me I find it easy to eat. Rice and chicken is such a bore but means to an end during the day.

Only bad thing is my place smells like a fish mongers if I don't open windows pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> The difference meal changes make to a diet is unreal. I'm on salmon and pasta for dinner and its such a new thing for me I find it easy to eat. Rice and chicken is such a bore but means to an end during the day.
> 
> Only bad thing is my place smells like a fish mongers if I don't open windows pmsl


definitely great to tweak things mate..

i found that the tilapia i had the other day didnt even smell fishey when cooking it, really nice meaty white fish if you have ever tried it ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No, I stay away from it as tilapia is mass farmed in Korea iirc and the water conditions is really dire, high mercury levels or something. Google it.

Since then I stayed to haddock or mackerel


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> No, I stay away from it as tilapia is mass farmed in Korea iirc and the water conditions is really dire, high mercury levels or something. Google it.
> 
> Since then I stayed to haddock or mackerel


Really ??? interesting mate thanks for that ....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Mass farmed in china it turns out. Have a look.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flinter is your training influenced by bb too or is that your own stuff?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Flinter is your training influenced by bb too or is that your own stuff?


the sessions are my oen mate. but from the masterclasses i have had with bigbear i make sure all.form is kept to his standards. the routines are close to his mate but not exactly his.. he always works a 12 10 8 6 rep system getting heavier each set then back to 12 for really slow reps . a big advocate in TUT bigbear is x


----------



## flinty90

Morning warriors ...

plans today

eat , work , cardio/train rob ? sleep

working at ratcliffe power station today , got a 4 hour site induction to sit through this morning boooooo

will be having day off from my gym, but going to try getting lazy cnut @R0BLET to pure gym for a session as he forgot were it is i think lol...

loving the uptake of food at minute feel energetic and thicker ...

foods today consist of

oats

salmon

chicken

rice

potatoes

beef mince

tortilla wraps

whey protein

nuts

that about cover my meals today !!

hope you all have a good day guys ... nearly into march already gese ... this growing of our bodies really does go fast lol only seems 2 minutes since christmas and new year and planning the year ahead now were nearly 3 months into it !!!!

Later taters


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders......?

I'll drop you a text 

Have fun at the induction lol


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinuts..have a good day mister...


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Morning warriors ...
> 
> plans today
> 
> eat , work , cardio/train rob ? sleep
> 
> working at ratcliffe power station today , got a 4 hour site induction to sit through this morning boooooo
> 
> will be having day off from my gym, but going to try getting lazy cnut @R0BLET to pure gym for a session as he forgot were it is i think lol...
> 
> loving the uptake of food at minute feel energetic and thicker ...
> 
> foods today consist of
> 
> oats
> 
> salmon
> 
> chicken
> 
> rice
> 
> potatoes
> 
> beef mince
> 
> tortilla wraps
> 
> whey protein
> 
> nuts
> 
> that about cover my meals today !!
> 
> hope you all have a good day guys ... nearly into march already gese ... this growing of our bodies really does go fast lol only seems 2 minutes since christmas and new year and planning the year ahead now were nearly 3 months into it !!!!
> 
> Later taters


How is the growing going bro? Any weigh ins due,belt size changes etc?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> How is the growing going bro? Any weigh ins due,belt size changes etc?


weighed in sunday mate sat at 236 pounds. starting to look thicker. midsection same at minute. chest. shoulders and legs are exploding already. will keep informed..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> weighed in sunday mate sat at 236 pounds. starting to look thicker. midsection same at minute. chest. shoulders and legs are exploding already. will keep informed..


Well whatever you doing you are doing it right !


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well whatever you doing you are doing it right !


thanks mate... im doing it thats for sure lol.. right or not who knows x


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Hulk!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys

eat, work eat, train legs eat sleep

pretty much sums up my day !!


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...we got similar days today...work, eat, train legs tonight and sleep....with my 9 o clock cuppa tea which is madatory of course....have a good 'un, stay warm..x


----------



## Davey666

Morning Flintstone 

Enjoy your leg session & your food.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ello buddy, hope yir well x


----------



## flinty90

Evening ladies and gents.. i have just smashed a leg session out the park (as far as im concerned) i really felt strong and ready to blast today ..

Squats - before you all get excited they are done on a smith machine (we dont have a power cage etc at our gym) they were box squats down onto a bench slow and 1 second pause and back up .. the bench is probably a inch above parallel which is a shame but its what we got so its what we do ...

ok

squats

15 x 70 kg warm up

12 x 140kg

12 x 170kg

8 x 200 kg (old PB)

4 x 230 kg (NEW PB ) i was happy with it even though as mentioned above it wasnt a true atg freeweight squat, its still heavy enough to damage my fibres ...

Ham curls

3 sets 15 reps

leg ext

3 sets 20 reps

lunges

2 sets of 15 reps each leg

i was fcuked by end of these to be fair my quads felt like they were going to explode...

calves just did 2 sets of 30 reps will hit them again tomorrow after shoulders i couldnt justify it how my legs were feeling ..

Im well happy today with that well well happy... i feel great

Food has been bang on still i can tell all them lovely calories are flowing around me (happy man) watch some cnut go and try spoiling it lol


----------



## biglbs

Brilliant work mate,well done,should get some growth out of you!


----------



## Davey666

Nice session flints. It must of been good. Anyone can see how much you are buzzing :thumbup:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work mate


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys

hope you all have a good day ..

legs feel tender this morning.. but feeling better whilst tucking into 4 scrambled eggs and burgen toast mmmmmm friday brekkie rules lol..


----------



## TELBOR

Boulder o'clock tonight!


----------



## 25434

Happy Friday Flintus...scrambles..yumm..I like them but not as much as poached eggs..and I tried the burgen bread but it gave me heartburn...lol...I like sour dough bread though, and rye and spelt...yum....have a great weekend..


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Happy Friday Flintus...scrambles..yumm..I like them but not as much as poached eggs..and I tried the burgen bread but it gave me heartburn...lol...I like sour dough bread though, and rye and spelt...yum....have a great weekend..


hey flubsy.. i love poached eggs too but find i need butter on my toast lol not allowed at minute lol. so scramble it was... have a great weekend yourself chick. whats on the agenda ? x

as rob isnt training tomorrow im having a full day off training or even going to gym on a saturday lol. feels like forever since i did that tbh..


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning Flints, enjoy your rest :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

some sesh there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning big boy


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> hey [Redacted]y.. i love poached eggs too but find i need butter on my toast lol not allowed at minute lol. so scramble it was... have a great weekend yourself chick.* whats on the agenda ?* x
> 
> as rob isnt training tomorrow im having a full day off training or even going to gym on a saturday lol. feels like forever since i did that tbh..


Thanks for asking Flinty...I'm off for a quick swim after work, I'm on half day today...whoop! i'mnot keen on swimming or getting me kit off but you know, I have to do it...lol..durrrp...tomorrow is my day off training so prolly off down the coast for a saunter and a bit of shopping, well window shopping not actually spending money...then back to training on Sunday morning...I love saturdays, I get to have coffee and a small treat in a cafe or somewhere and contemplate my navel....great! hee heee....i think I saw a delt on my errr...well delts ? this morning when i was brushing my teeth, but normally when my arms are down you can't see anything and I've been trying really hard to grow my delts and I swear I could see a bit of a bump this morning so mebbe...EEEEK! it's pretty exciting I can tell you...:laugh:

I know, I know....durrrrrrr.....anyway, won't ramble on although that is one of my better qualities..hahahaha....take care and thanks for asking...hope the reply didn't put you in a coma...lol


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Thanks for asking Flinty...I'm off for a quick swim after work, I'm on half day today...whoop! i'mnot keen on swimming or *getting me kit* off but you know, I have to do it...lol..durrrp...tomorrow is my day off training so prolly off down the coast for a saunter and a bit of shopping, well window shopping not actually spending money...then back to training on Sunday morning...I love saturdays, I get to have coffee and a small treat in a cafe or somewhere and contemplate my navel....great! hee heee....i think I saw a delt on my errr...well delts ? this morning when i was brushing my teeth, but normally when my arms are down you can't see anything and I've been trying really hard to grow my delts and I swear I could see a bit of a bump this morning so mebbe...EEEEK! it's pretty exciting I can tell you...:laugh:
> 
> I know, I know....durrrrrrr.....anyway, won't ramble on although that is one of my better qualities..hahahaha....take care and thanks for asking...hope the reply didn't put you in a coma...lol


If you need any help getting your kit off, well , ahem , "MEN : FORM AN ORDERLY QUEUE TO HELP FLUBS REMOVE HER KIT"  will not be short of volunteers ! SIR YES SIR !

In other news, FLINTY me old sheepshaggin buddy, have a good weekend ya big banana


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If you need any help getting your kit off, well , ahem , "MEN : FORM AN ORDERLY QUEUE TO HELP FLUBS REMOVE HER KIT"  will not be short of volunteers ! SIR YES SIR !
> 
> In other news, FLINTY me old sheepshaggin buddy, have a good weekend ya big banana


Can see flubs pacing back and forward "durrrping" to herself trying to process this pmsl


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Can see flubs pacing back and forward "durrrping" to herself trying to process this pmsl


Can't beat a bit of the old "Herp derp"


----------



## Queenie

Fllliiiiiinty !! Have a good weekend whatever you're up to


----------



## flinty90

evenining guys

shoulders session to finishe week off with @R0BLET

side lateral raises

3 sets of 12 reps

1 partial set with 27.5 kg for 12 then drop weights and hammer delts until hardly moving !!!

smith press

50 kg x 12

70 kg x 12

90 kg x 12

120 kg x 4 dropped back to 90 to finish off 12 reps (was expecting to get at least 8 with 120 ) :confused1:

set of 28 reps with 50 kg 7 full,7 bottom partials, 7 upper partials last 7 full to failure ouch !!

rear delt flies

2 sets 12 reps

face pulls

2 sets 12 reps

kneeling DB presses

2 sets of various reps

shrugs

3 sets 20 reps

DONE

just had some homemade shepherds pie to finish lol i am feeling good


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> evenining guys
> 
> shoulders session to finishe week off with @R0BLET
> 
> side lateral raises
> 
> 3 sets of 12 reps
> 
> 1 partial set with 27.5 kg for 12 then drop weights and hammer delts until hardly moving !!!
> 
> smith press
> 
> 50 kg x 12
> 
> 70 kg x 12
> 
> 90 kg x 12
> 
> 120 kg x 4 dropped back to 90 to finish off 12 reps (was expecting to get at least 8 with 120 ) :confused1:
> 
> set of 28 reps with 50 kg 7 full,7 bottom partials, 7 upper partials last 7 full to failure ouch !!
> 
> rear delt flies
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> face pulls
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> kneeling DB presses
> 
> 2 sets of various reps
> 
> shrugs
> 
> 3 sets 20 reps
> 
> DONE
> 
> just had some homemade shepherds pie to finish lol i am feeling good


Smith press finisher sounds really good mate, nice post workout meal aswell I ****ING LOVE shepherds pie


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> evenining guys
> 
> shoulders session to finishe week off with @R0BLET
> 
> side lateral raises
> 
> 3 sets of 12 reps
> 
> 1 partial set with 27.5 kg for 12 then drop weights and hammer delts until hardly moving !!!
> 
> smith press
> 
> 50 kg x 12
> 
> 70 kg x 12
> 
> 90 kg x 12
> 
> 120 kg x 4 dropped back to 90 to finish off 12 reps (was expecting to get at least 8 with 120 ) :confused1:
> 
> set of 28 reps with 50 kg 7 full,7 bottom partials, 7 upper partials last 7 full to failure ouch !!
> 
> rear delt flies
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> face pulls
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> kneeling DB presses
> 
> 2 sets of various reps
> 
> shrugs
> 
> 3 sets 20 reps
> 
> DONE
> 
> just had some homemade shepherds pie to finish lol i am feeling good


all this and shepherds pie too. is there a better way to start the weekend?


----------



## CL0NE7

Morning Dave. Have a great weekend mate


----------



## TELBOR

Delt Doms 

Morning bro!


----------



## Davey666

Morning Flints, Whats plans for your rest day?

Nice day for a bike ride.


----------



## flinty90

Dirk McQuickly said:


> all this and shepherds pie too. is there a better way to start the weekend?


although im not a fan of chasing numbers mate i wanted more than 120 or more reps than 4, i just thought i would get more tbh i felt good..

anyway @R0BLET gave me a verbal slap as he could see i was dissapointed and i was fine again after lol.. maybe next time !!


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Morning Flints, Whats plans for your rest day?
> 
> Nice day for a bike ride.


great idea mate .. i was just going to chill my bones today, my body feels battered after this weeks training and injections lol... i need a good day off..

i might even get bike taxed and do that later bro ..

have a good weekend you lot X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Itching to get a bandit 12 this summer. Can pick then up quite cheap now too.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> although im not a fan of chasing numbers mate i wanted more than 120 or more reps than 4, i just thought i would get more tbh i felt good..
> 
> anyway @R0BLET gave me a verbal slap as he could see i was dissapointed and i was fine again after lol.. maybe next time !!


Yes I did lol

End of a big week of training, no need to be disappointed mate 

Boulders looked great yesterday and they are only going to look better!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes I did lol
> 
> End of a big week of training, no need to be disappointed mate
> 
> Boulders looked great yesterday and they are only going to look better!!


i think you even called me a knobhead lol how did i let that one slip lol x


----------



## flinty90

oh weighed in this morning at 236.6 pounds

so in a week of eating 4000 cals thats 6 ounces up lol... looks like meatbolism kicking in nicely !!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Itching to get a bandit 12 this summer. Can pick then up quite cheap now too.


Do it mate if im down your end through summer i will bring busa down one week and we can go for a blat around bro :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i think you even called me a knobhead lol how did i let that one slip lol x


I believe I did  Needs must though lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I believe I did  Needs must though lol


that reminds me i owe you a fcukin slap next time i see you lol X Needs must


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> that reminds me i owe you a fcukin slap next time i see you lol X Needs must


Cock slap across the face please 

Pmsl

Wednesday.... Night session?


----------



## flinty90

hello guys, fcuk you all for not even bothering in my journal today lol...

pretty much chilled all weekend

trained one of my ladies this morning on legs, then i did some cardio myself

tried the jaffa cake flavoured whey.. its ok not sure how long it would take me to get bored of it though but i bet its nice on my breakfast oats..

im still honestly yet to find a chocolate protein as good as Extreme Nutritions Milk chocolate whey (by far the best i have ever had to date)

anyway cleaned insode of car this afternoon as it was ready lol...

made and eaten some more soup today chick pea, carrot and sweet potato fcukin lovely ....

had my oats and plenty of beef already today , will be having sirloin steak for tea and continuing to chill out and watch some TV ..

local with work tomorrow again and will be training pull tomorrow night . or back should i say ..

feeling large and in charge , and thats just my belly lol !!!

thanks for not popping in guys hahaha X


----------



## Richie186

Is it push/pull/legs from now on mate?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Is it push/pull/legs from now on mate?


going to give it a few weeks mate to give me little more rest time between lifting mate ..

the heavier its getting im needing more rest so rather than spreading single body parts out over 2 weeks i will pull day off , push day off legs 2 days off push etc .. and go like that for a while see if it makes me feel any better..

i have found when i was training and working away the longer rest periods was helping me to train harder and heavier in the past..

i have been at home now for a couple of weeks and only have wednesday off in week from training weights mate so its taking its toll especially on my back X


----------



## flinty90

oh and another thing i noticed today my cardio is already taking a hit 2 weeks into gear lol... dam bieng big i knew i shouldnt aim to get massive pmsl


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> going to give it a few weeks mate to give me little more rest time between lifting mate ..
> 
> the heavier its getting im needing more rest so rather than spreading single body parts out over 2 weeks i will pull day off , push day off legs 2 days off push etc .. and go like that for a while see if it makes me feel any better..
> 
> i have found when i was training and working away the longer rest periods was helping me to train harder and heavier in the past..
> 
> i have been at home now for a couple of weeks and only have wednesday off in week from training weights mate so its taking its toll  especially on my back X


See your point about the extended rest periods now your working heavier weights. And 3 heavy sessions a week on top of a manual job isn't exactly slacking is it! I look forward to reding joe they go because at some point I'm bound to copy!! Lol x


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> See your point about the extended rest periods now your working heavier weights. And 3 heavy sessions a week on top of a manual job isn't exactly slacking is it! I look forward to reding joe they go because at some point I'm bound to copy!! Lol x


Mate im serious we need to get this fcukin session sorted... i am going to be out and about on motorbike very soon so will have to blast up to you or you blast down to me for a session , we could gain so much from it mate its daft not to really x


----------



## Richie186

Agreed mate. I start a new job at the end of April which will give me weekends off as well as more time during the week. (10 hour shifts as opposed to 12 hours) there's no reason I can't come down a few times so we can cover all muscle groups.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro 

Another week of massiveness !!


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty. Hope your day is a good one mate.


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little champions ...

YEs indeedy another week to come of growing i hope ... still at ratcliffe power station today but after that who knows lol ...

Back (pull Session) tonight, cant wait tbh

have a good day guys x


----------



## Davey666

Morning Monster :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Do it mate if im down your end through summer i will bring busa down one week and we can go for a blat around bro :thumbup1:


1300 busa vs 1200 bandit, oh hell yeah!!

Some great country rides around here I've found, always with my biker head on lol.

Have a good day el capitan, don't let the bastards grind you down and have a good session


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin big yin, hope ya had a braw we son x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin big yin, hope ya had a braw we son x


Translated

Good morrow stout yeoman, I trust you had a wonderful weekend good fellow


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> oh and another thing i noticed today my cardio is already taking a hit 2 weeks into gear lol... dam bieng big i knew i shouldnt aim to get massive pmsl


Oddly enough I noticed that on Saturday, when I had to walk bloody miles uphill ! Lol

So I am gonna improve that if it kills me


----------



## 25434

Afternoon you tigerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... 

Hope all is well with you....


----------



## flinty90

Evening minnions

Trained back

great session pretty heavy and hard hit the spot . think that will be last session for a couple of months at my house of pain due to work :sad:

Medium grip pulldowns

15,12,10,8,6 all pyramiding up with weight to stack

Low pulley CG row

15,12,10,8,6 all weights up to stack plus plates added

Romanian Deadlifts

15,12,10,8,8 all weights pyramid up and finished at 180 kg (happy as that was end of a good session)

Straight arm pushdowns

12, 12 finished of a stretch nicely

job done !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Work situation - finished drilling out at power station today.. off to manchester (eccles) tomorrow morning for rest of week...

then down to M25 monday (if manchester finished ?? which i doubt lol )

then i think that will be us for a few months down on monday , back on saturday :sad:

anyway silver lining is the hotel has a good gym joined to it, i will be on nights so hotel gym will be empty in day and all mine with all day to go at, also stright into spa, jacuzzi steam room etc all for £10 per week which Gaffer will be paying for

All food in hotel is buffet style so choices of meats, veg, potatoes and rice which will suit me perfectly

so im trying to look on the bright side and shouldbnt have any excuse not to keep growing and doing well :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Great session mate, especially 180's to finish off!

Certainly is a silver lining, work, eat and train. You'll grow like a weed!! :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Great session mate, especially 180's to finish off!
> 
> Certainly is a silver lining, work, eat and train. You'll grow like a weed!! :beer:


fcuk it i might cut instead :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcuk it i might cut instead :whistling:


Cvnt :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Work set sounds pretty good mate. Nothing compensates for being at home but make the most of what's available. Great session too, straight arm pushdowns my current favourite to finish back on. Can really isolate the muscle and burn out on it.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fcuk it i might cut instead :whistling:


Could do I suppose


----------



## biglbs

Lovin A The attitude,to what your being delt

B The training

C The realisation of more damage = more rest = more gains,though as this course kicks in that may change,thought about a bit more proyein to boot?

Reps for you Sir


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Lovin A The attitude,to what your being delt
> 
> B The training
> 
> C The realisation of more damage = more rest = more gains,though as this course kicks in that may change,thought about a bit more proyein to boot?
> 
> Reps for you Sir


thanks my man , im learning from the best 

Morning guys , Manchester here we come ,, have a good day my lovelies X


----------



## TELBOR

Morning brother!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> thanks my man , im learning from the best
> 
> Morning guys , Manchester here we come ,, have a good day my lovelies X


Morning mate, enjoy Manchester if you can, it's a sh1thole!! Have a good one.


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Flints...


----------



## 25434

Morning Sir Flintus..have a great day in Manchester...hee hee...cough...x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> fcuk it i might cut instead :whistling:


I'm gonna pretend I didn't hear that ! Well see that ! lol


----------



## flinty90




----------



## TELBOR

Morning!! Have a fun packed day..... Where ever it may be


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys

Chest last night

Flat Smith press

15,12,10,8,4 up to 150 kg for the 4 felt good

pec deck

3 x 12

DB low incline flies

3 sets 12

seated press (dropped weight to really pump it )

2 sets to failure

done !!!


----------



## biglbs

Like that mate,straight to the point,morning,,,,


----------



## TELBOR

150kg for 4


----------



## RACK

Strength is great there matey


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Chest last night
> 
> Flat Smith press
> 
> 15,12,10,8,4 up to 150 kg for the 4 felt good
> 
> pec deck
> 
> 3 x 12
> 
> DB low incline flies
> 
> 3 sets 12
> 
> seated press (dropped weight to really pump it )
> 
> 2 sets to failure
> 
> done !!!


Nice going mate. 150kg for 4 is beastly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 150kg for 4


Shame it's on the smith or it would actually count.......:lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Shame it's on the smith or it would actually count.......:lol


yes true bro... ah well weak cnut i will stay ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes true bro... ah well weak cnut i will stay ..


That's the cross you'll have to bear I'm afraid.... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the cross you'll have to bear I'm afraid.... :lol:


aswell as bieng fat lol thats just a cruel.cruel.world..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> aswell as bieng fat lol thats just a cruel.cruel.world..


Life's a bitch 

Bout time you threw up some progress pics isn't it.....you pleased with how things are starting on your cycle?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Life's a bitch
> 
> Bout time you threw up some progress pics isn't it.....you pleased with how things are starting on your cycle?


progress ?? lol..and how many times im fcukin natty lol...

im not posting any pics ever again. will just let you all imagine how fcukin mint im looking lol..


----------



## biglbs

Is this where all the natty boys hang out?

I am less than natty at mo,not even TrT SO I MUST BE A MEMBER,let me in or i will cwy and cwy until i'm sick!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Is this where all the natty boys hang out?
> 
> I am less than natty at mo,not even TrT SO I MUST BE A MEMBER,let me in or i will cwy and cwy until i'm sick!


You looking for the powder room? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> You looking for the powder room? :lol:


Sob ,,,,,snivle yes!


----------



## Davey666

Good afternoon flints. Nice session :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

evening my friends.. got home about 5 :30 tonight feeling my back and chest all day so decided i needed a rest day today , was going to go and do legs with Roblet but thought a rest would be better..

will do a push session saturday (shoulders led with a bit of chest) then will train legs on sunday so now i have 3 days of rest and i think my body will thank me for it .. might nip on friday night for a bot of cardio but that will be it...

just making shepherds pie for dinner.. cant wait for that ...

back to manchester tomorrow till friday lol see if we can actually start the job this time !!

have a good evening chappies XX


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> evening my friends.. got home about 5 :30 tonight feeling my back and chest all day so decided i needed a rest day today , was going to go and do legs with Roblet but thought a rest would be better..
> 
> will do a push session saturday (shoulders led with a bit of chest) then will train legs on sunday so now i have 3 days of rest and i think my body will thank me for it .. might nip on friday night for a bot of cardio but that will be it...
> 
> just making shepherds pie for dinner.. cant wait for that ...
> 
> back to manchester tomorrow till friday lol see if we can actually start the job this time !!
> 
> have a good evening chappies XX


Gotta listen to the body when it speaks m8  Wise choice.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, hope you have a better day at coronation street!


----------



## Davey666

Morning Flinty... Have you got a job on the cobbles now?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Drill deep, drill hard


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Drill deep, drill hard


Your wife says that


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your wife says that


That's cos she can't feel it when you come round :tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's cos she can't feel it when you come round :tt2:


Nah, it's cos I do her up the bum mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nah, it's cos I do her up the bum mate


That explains a lot........hmmmm :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

cracking press sesh mate, have fun in manc


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That explains a lot........hmmmm :lol:


Up the bum no babies, remember that :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Up the bum no babies, remember that :lol:


touch your toes,in it goes


----------



## 25434

Brimming Eck..........errmmm......is it safe to come in? h34r:

Morning flintus.....happy Friday....

Sidles out backwards nervously.........:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Brimming Eck..........errmmm......is it safe to come in? h34r:
> 
> Morning flintus.....happy Friday....
> 
> Blimee Flubs,did you catch 'The red eye'(apt in here)
> 
> or sh1t the bed?
> 
> LoL
> 
> Hi Flints....have a gooden
> 
> Sidles out backwards nervously.........:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning monster!


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Morning monster!


Oi! don't talk about BigFella like that so early in the morning....:laugh:

errmmm?...sorry...there I go trying out my humour again......methinks I need more practise....

MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNING FLINTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.......hee hee...just saying it again in case you missed the first one...go gerrem tigger! I mean tiger...


----------



## Davey666

Morning Flinty :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Davey666

Are you back home buddy?


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Are you back home buddy?


yes mate back home last night ... are you ok pal ??


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> yes mate back home last night ... are you ok pal ??


Bet your glad to be home and get some training done. Make sure you put rob through some pain 

Ya im fine, just done my back in, so trying only cardio for now :cursing:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Bet your glad to be home and get some training done. Make sure you put rob through some pain
> 
> Ya im fine, just done my back in, so trying only cardio for now :cursing:


yeah just read about your back mate , rubbish that ..

oh and dont worry about Pain mate i have a session lined up that will bring pain bro lol !!!


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> yeah just read about your back mate , rubbish that ..
> 
> oh and dont worry about Pain mate i have a session lined up that will bring pain bro lol !!!


Good, looking forward to reading the session


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Bet your glad to be home and get some training done. Make sure you put rob through some pain


Yeah thanks mate :lol:


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Yeah thanks mate :lol:


YW


----------



## Davey666

Rob here is a little vid for what is expected of you today


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Rob here is a little vid for what is expected of you today


Beast!!

Some sloppy form pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lads.

have yourself a good sesh now flinty my man! rob....u started training again?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lads.
> 
> have yourself a good sesh now flinty my man! rob....u started training again?


You slag!

Morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Rob here is a little vid for what is expected of you today


Should have found one of some bieber lookalikes struggling opening a jar of jam to make it more realistic for him lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should have found one of some bieber lookalikes struggling opening a jar of jam to make it more realistic for him lol




Bieber


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Sheepshaggerator 

Have a good day m8


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fpmsl!!


----------



## flinty90

Push session

warmed up RC and shoulders

TRX decline press ups

2 sets 15 reps all deep and slow (plate on back)

1 dropset 25 reps all included 25 kg plate on back then drop to 15 kg plate then BW smashed chest apart

Pec dec

3 sets 15 reps

Decline DB press

4 sets 15 reps up to 36 kg db's

Seated side lat raise

3 sets 15 - 12 reps

DB shoulder press superset into side laterals

3 sets 15 reps

bicep curls

3 sets of curls db and straight bar plus supersetted with overhand grip curls

15 minutes on stepper

great session , felt prety strong today not massive weights wise but form and squeeze spot on. looked pumped by the end and didnt have much more in the tank !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Push session
> 
> warmed up RC and shoulders
> 
> TRX decline press ups
> 
> 2 sets 15 reps all deep and slow (plate on back)
> 
> 1 dropset 25 reps all included 25 kg plate on back then drop to 15 kg plate then BW smashed chest apart
> 
> Pec dec
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> Decline DB press
> 
> 4 sets 15 reps up to 36 kg db's
> 
> Seated side lat raise
> 
> 3 sets 15 - 12 reps
> 
> DB shoulder press superset into side laterals
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> bicep curls
> 
> 3 sets of curls db and straight bar plus supersetted with overhand grip curls
> 
> 15 minutes on stepper
> 
> great session , felt prety strong today not massive weights wise but form and squeeze spot on. looked pumped by the end and didnt have much more in the tank !!!


Looked very pumped mate, veins across delts looked awesome!

Very jelly lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Looked very pumped mate, veins across delts looked awesome!
> 
> Very jelly lol


thanks bro. its all with your support i know .... and ya know my little bugbears but i will be patint and keep doing ...

BB says diet same next week X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thanks bro. its all with your support i know .... and ya know my little bugbears but i will be patint and keep doing ...
> 
> BB says diet same next week X


Always here for you mate.

Haha, I said that about the diet didn't I 

Makes sense really mate, doing a grand job and defo adding mass!!


----------



## Davey666

All looking good on the session but Flinty I was only joking about putting Rob in pain :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> All looking good on the session but Flinty I was only joking about putting Rob in pain :lol:


Oh yeah, jinxed me you bugger 

I'm not letting it ruin my week lol

- more drugs

- more drugs

- more drugs !!

*more drugs is ibuprofen and paracetamol


----------



## focus_and_win

hey mate just checkin in

so whats a avg day diet look likefor you atm?

andwhats cycle?


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> hey mate just checkin in
> 
> so whats a avg day diet look likefor you atm?
> 
> andwhats cycle?


Diet is full on days that i have had for last 6 months with a couple of changes to a few meals to keep them fresh

but its basically around 4000 cals per day of clean food mate

Cycle ?? what cycle :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Morning flintamaniacs

Off shortly to blitz a leg session out . training with one of my ladies so will see how far we can go weights wise etc.. might just hammer them with high volume etc rather than let a 8 stone woman try spotting me with 10000s of kg on hahaha ...

whatever happens legs will be hurtin !!

then straight after im off into town to go try on my suit, final fitting time today , hope i dont burst the jacket open with my massive gunnage lol.. will take a pic and post it probably

have a good day minnions


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, have a good session


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, have a good session


cheers bro . you ok ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro . you ok ??


Yes mate, all good thanks resting up today then chest and tris tomorrow. Fancy a crack at a 140 bench tomorrow. Will see how it feels on way up.


----------



## Suprakill4

How you going on mate? Lot of catching up to do in here been a not slack with keeping up with journals.


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> How you going on mate? Lot of catching up to do in here been a not slack with keeping up with journals.


Morning bro... im doing well thanks mate

3 weeks into cycle diet is still going strong, not cheated at all for the 3 weeks . training is doing well changing things slightly as i go to really hone down what works best for me.. i tred the 5 days per week training but it was getting too much so dropped to a good push pull legs routine for rest of this cycle , will give me more rest and more growth (thats my intention anyway)

how are you doing mate all good your end ???


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, all good thanks resting up today then chest and tris tomorrow. Fancy a crack at a 140 bench tomorrow. Will see how it feels on way up.


you should p1ss it mate your getting very strong at minute mate , that winny will fcukin boost strength up no end i reckon, if its a sniff at what anavar can do that stuff is unreal for strength ..

let us know how you get on mate , and dont forget you arent chasing weights we need to be focusing on getting that chest to grow matey !!!


----------



## Suprakill4

flinty90 said:


> Morning bro... im doing well thanks mate
> 
> 3 weeks into cycle diet is still going strong, not cheated at all for the 3 weeks . training is doing well changing things slightly as i go to really hone down what works best for me.. i tred the 5 days per week training but it was getting too much so dropped to a good push pull legs routine for rest of this cycle , will give me more rest and more growth (thats my intention anyway)
> 
> how are you doing mate all good your end ???


IMO push pull legs is THE best routine there is. I do the same and train every other day so nice full rest day between each session for recovery. What's your diet like?

Mine changed on Monday and dreading it but need to step things up a level if ever gokng to compete. Put a pic in journal the other day mate to show progress. Ill keep a keen eye on this.


----------



## Davey666

Morning Flints...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you should p1ss it mate your getting very strong at minute mate , that winny will fcukin boost strength up no end i reckon, if its a sniff at what anavar can do that stuff is unreal for strength ..
> 
> let us know how you get on mate , and dont forget you arent chasing weights we need to be focusing on getting that chest to grow matey !!!


Very true mate, I'll do a normal session on chest with growth in mind but if I'm feeling strong I might try 1 at 140 just to see. Operation chest growth is the main plan though


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> IMO push pull legs is THE best routine there is. I do the same and train every other day so nice full rest day between each session for recovery. What's your diet like?
> 
> Mine changed on Monday and dreading it but need to step things up a level if ever gokng to compete. Put a pic in journal the other day mate to show progress. Ill keep a keen eye on this.


nice mate i will go and look in on your progress not been in for a bit ...

My diet consists of about 4000 calories per day

Oats

whey

chicken

turkey mince

rice

potatoes

wholemeal pittas

peanut butter

nuts

some eggs

green veg

and beef/salmon

thay are virtually only foods i have been eating to hit my macros bro/..

will probably be doing that for another week or so then move onto carb cycling with timed carbs worked in around training etc ..

keep up the good work bro good to see ya here !!


----------



## flinty90

Legs session

Leg extensions

2 sets 20 reps

2 sets 15 reps just really squeezing every inch of these and to warm legs up

Leg press

3 sets 15 reps all deep and holds at bottom of movement

Box Squats

100 kg x 15

140 kg x 12

160 kg x 8

180 kg x 5 wasnt pushing these any more to be fair didnt have a spotter and was drained from leg press and extensions

weighted DB lunges

2 sets 12 reps each leg

Calves

2 sets 30 reps

ham curls

3 sets 15 - 20 reps

hip abductor machine

1 set 30 reps

inner thigh abducter

1 set 30 reps

Treadmill

15 minutes SS

legs felt really good pumped and full...


----------



## Queenie

Lovely session flints


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Lovely session flints


why thank you maam !!


----------



## TELBOR

180 at that place is good going mate, not the best place for squats is it.

Good session mate, looked a killer if your partner in crime did it too!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> 180 at that place is good going mate, not the best place for squats is it.
> 
> Good session mate, looked a killer if your partner in crime did it too!


yes she did, just not as much weight lol !!!

Roast beef for dinner im looking forward to that !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes she did, just not as much weight lol !!!
> 
> Roast beef for dinner im looking forward to that !!


Enjoy!! Turkey mince chilli here


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Legs session
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 2 sets 20 reps
> 
> 2 sets 15 reps just really squeezing every inch of these and to warm legs up
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps all deep and holds at bottom of movement
> 
> Box Squats
> 
> 100 kg x 15
> 
> 140 kg x 12
> 
> 160 kg x 8
> 
> 180 kg x 5 wasnt pushing these any more to be fair didnt have a spotter and was drained from leg press and extensions
> 
> weighted DB lunges
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps each leg
> 
> Calves
> 
> 2 sets 30 reps
> 
> ham curls
> 
> 3 sets 15 - 20 reps
> 
> hip abductor machine
> 
> 1 set 30 reps
> 
> inner thigh abducter
> 
> 1 set 30 reps
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> 15 minutes SS
> 
> legs felt really good pumped and full...


Nice mate. How low does your box squat allow you to go? X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate. How low does your box squat allow you to go? X


well i found a bench today that had the liftable seat pad so if i set it right i can get low enough to hit parallel. if i sat on the normal bench its about 1 inch above parallel mate !!


----------



## Guest

How many times a week do you train Sheepy ?


----------



## George-Bean

Tell me more about the abductors please mate.


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How many times a week do you train Sheepy ?


at minute mate im weight lifting 3 times. per week and will do cardio twice . so 5 sessions total..


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Tell me more about the abductors please mate.


just the hip abductors mate and inner thigh ones.. thought a set of each would finish legs of nicely x. and they did..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> at minute mate im weight lifting 3 times. per week and will do cardio twice . so 5 sessions total..


That's cool, 3 heavy n 2 on cardio not gonna hammer you into the floor


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> just the hip abductors mate and inner thigh ones.. thought a set of each would finish legs of nicely x. and they did..


Are they the machines that you should never make eye contact with a woman if they are using them?


----------



## Suprakill4

George-Bean said:


> Are they the machines that you should never make eye contact with a woman if they are using them?


That's the ones lol. I use the inner thigh one on my last routine - killer!!!!! You will feel very wierd walking after 3 high rep sets on that, like you have a balloon between your legs it's hard to explain.


----------



## George-Bean

Ill give it a wurr, always handy to have a tight sphincter in case I get sent to jail ;-D


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro, have a good one in Manchester!


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty...it's bloopin freezing and snowing like anythng here on the south coast...I hope you are faring better...keep warm and have a good day....x


----------



## Suprakill4

Flubs said:


> Morning Flinty...it's bloopin freezing and snowing like anythng here on the south coast...I hope you are faring better...keep warm and have a good day....x


Same in Yorkshire I might not even get car out the car park it's really thick wish it would fcuk off.


----------



## jimmywst

Afternoon mate just mooching through.

Looking ****ing awesome in here.


----------



## Guest

Hip abductors ? Fk that ! I took one look at them this morning and thought NO they'll snap my bollox in two.


----------



## Davey666

Evening Flints.

Are you training in manc, or are you getting home.


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Evening Flints.
> 
> Are you training in manc, or are you getting home.


last trained sunday bro. hence going to push pull legs.. wont train again till hopefully friday. plenty of rest. and i feel myself.growing through the week tbh..


----------



## flinty90

feel a bit low tonight so a few pints of IPA with the lads is in order. already ok'd it with my mate roblet lol.. cheers x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> feel a bit low tonight so a few pints of IPA with the lads is in order. already ok'd it with my mate roblet lol.. cheers x


Got to be done sometimes mate, have a.good night.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> feel a bit low tonight so a few pints of IPA with the lads is in order. already ok'd it with my mate roblet lol.. cheers x


Yes all clear, no cock pics later on though..... I want bum ones !


----------



## Davey666

How did the night go Flints... Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## flinty90

went ok. had 5 pints. felt a bit swayey lol...a quick snap of me tonight .. hope your all well x


----------



## Guest

Looking good there m8 ! Training going well then I take it


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Looking good there m8 ! Training going well then I take it


thanks mate. yeah all that side of.life going well. had a payrise today too so that was a nice suprise.. cant wait to get home tomorrow and get a session in with rob.. pull sesh ...


----------



## luther1

When a t-shirt is tight and decent shape shows through,its a fcuking good sign bro. Superb delts,traps and arms


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate. yeah all that side of.life going well. had a payrise today too so that was a nice suprise.. cant wait to get home tomorrow and get a session in with rob.. pull sesh ...


Pull! I had push in my head lol

Pull it is


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> went ok. had 5 pints. felt a bit swayey lol...a quick snap of me tonight .. hope your all well x
> 
> View attachment 113858


Looking solid there bro. Real good shape to traps and delts. :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> went ok. had 5 pints. felt a bit swayey lol...a quick snap of me tonight .. hope your all well x
> 
> View attachment 113858


You look rather scary mate lol

5P x5 box squat is awesome! Keep it up! Diets nice and clean too, have it!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> You look rather scary mate lol
> 
> 5P x5 box squat is awesome! Keep it up! Diets nice and clean too, have it!


He is scary lol

So when he says lift.... You bloody lift!!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys... sorry been a bit sparce on here last 2 weeks. just been busy doing and works been mad.. anyway start down london on monday so expecting fast improvements upping cardio. diet even tighter. and training going to be regular. cant wait to hit a good 20 weeks of routine... x

have a good day guys..


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Hope it's a bit warmer down there than it is up here! Sodding minus Severn halfway through may. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Davey666

Richie186 said:


> Looking solid there bro. Real good shape to traps and delts. :thumbup1:


x2 :thumbup1:

Arms are looking really good too.


----------



## Guest

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Hope it's a bit warmer down there than it is up here! Sodding minus Severn halfway through may. Have a good one mate.


It's May where you live ? Stone me, that's one long flight to get to you ! :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Oops. Meant march!! It was early when I posted that


----------



## Davey666

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's May where you live ? Stone me, that's one long flight to get to you ! :lol:


Rich is looking to the future


----------



## Richie186

If its -7 in may I'm off to live in Death Valley.


----------



## Davey666

Richie186 said:


> If its -7 in may I'm off to live in Death Valley.


If it is you can put me a fcuking lottery ticket on


----------



## JANIKvonD

good morning my man x


----------



## Queenie

Morning flintus maximus! Hope youre good. Have an awesome weekend whatever you're up to


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys hope your all ok and had a good weekend... Crawley and M25 here we come , to start our 20 week crusade...

Gym and diet for next 4 weeks geared to stripping fat that gives me 8 weeks in total of this blast.. doing well staying focused, getting job done

have a good week you people !!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys hope your all ok and had a good weekend... Crawley and M25 here we come , to start our 20 week crusade...
> 
> Gym and diet for next 4 weeks geared to stripping fat that gives me 8 weeks in total of this blast.. doing well staying focused, getting job done
> 
> have a good week you people !!


Morning mate. Hope the weather gets better for you. Glad to hear your focus is on point. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning batty boy, have a good one mate. Let's see if we can get a meet up done at some stage as you're not far away at all.


----------



## CL0NE7

You alright Flints, how's your training going pal? Hope you're on your way to stardom


----------



## biglbs




----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Had a good chin wag with the big man last night and he is killing it this week!

He sent me a pic mid-week and has asked me to pop it up;



I see top Abs!!


----------



## Queenie

Ha! The floozy sent me that pic too 

Great progress. Hope u have a nice rest this weekend flintus x


----------



## Ginger Ben

The lazy cvnt not got any internet access then? Looking well even with Rupert the bears trousers on


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! The floozy sent me that pic too
> 
> Great progress. Hope u have a nice rest this weekend flintus x


And I thought he only had eyes for me :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> And I thought he only had eyes for me :lol:


No sorry lol 

Personally I just think he wanted me to cook for him lol


----------



## jimmywst

Great progress mate...looking beastly 

Have a good weekend people.


----------



## 25434

Oi Oi Flintus....swooshing by all ninja like.... h34r:


----------



## flinty90

Hey cnutaloons hope your all ok, thanks @R0BLET for posting that pic mate, i was trying all week off my phone but would it fook work lol..

had a great week, smashed gym everyday cardio and training wise, food as been spot on for 4 weeks now . 5th week in cycle wise and i have to say this week seems to have hit the sweet spot . what more can i say things are heading in a good direction for me at minute..

missed you guys but its been nice to be away from here for a bit and focus on getting results. thanks to Roblet for his conversation, and thanks to @biglbs for his call whilst i was blowing out my ring in gym other day lol it was a very welcome distraction.. ginger i go your number mate will text you later today so you have mine bro ..

hope your all doing well and hitting your goals.

crap weather but enjoy the weekend best you can X

Oh and queenie, when i come round your fcukin cookin lol X


----------



## Queenie

Pmsfl!!!! Ok ill cook u a nandos... (by that I mean ill drive there and get a take away!!)


----------



## Guest

Whassup Flinto , you out skiing ?


----------



## Davey666

Looking good flints :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Had a good chin wag with the big man last night and he is killing it this week!
> 
> He sent me a pic mid-week and has asked me to pop it up;
> 
> View attachment 114919
> 
> 
> I see top Abs!!


I'd have a go.


----------



## flinty90

Morning fcukpigs hope your all well.. got lots do do this morning before im back off down south until thursday .

hope its all going well for you guys , please dont take my lack of posting for lack of work and effort done , im till fcukin smashing this sh1t up so expect you all to continue supporting and doing the same X


----------



## Davey666

Morning flints... I think everyone can tell your giving it 110% from that last pic :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, good to hear all is still going well. Let me know if you're about one weekend down here or about one evening and we can try to squeeze something in

and a session....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey cnutaloons hope your all ok, thanks @R0BLET for posting that pic mate, i was trying all week off my phone but would it fook work lol..
> 
> had a great week, smashed gym everyday cardio and training wise, food as been spot on for 4 weeks now . 5th week in cycle wise and i have to say this week seems to have hit the sweet spot . what more can i say things are heading in a good direction for me at minute..
> 
> missed you guys but its been nice to be away from here for a bit and focus on getting results. thanks to Roblet for his conversation, and thanks to @biglbs for his call whilst i was blowing out my ring in gym other day lol it was a very welcome distraction.. ginger i go your number mate will text you later today so you have mine bro ..
> 
> hope your all doing well and hitting your goals.
> 
> crap weather but enjoy the weekend best you can X
> 
> Oh and queenie, when i come round your fcukin cookin lol X


Certainly vouch that he is training i caught him in the gym,(or shaggin a metal woman pmsl)could hear the Iron in background...

Lookin great there mate keep smashing it..


----------



## TELBOR

Still full steam ahead for the big man, had an update earlier..... He's a junkie


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Still full steam ahead for the big man, had an update earlier..... He's a junkie


My biceps are sore as fcuk lol...


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys woh feels like i havent been here for ages , not used to it after spending the last 2 years virtually stuck to this place lol.

Finished nights down south this morning, got in about 6 am . went to bed slept till 9 ish, got up so i can try to get back into a day routine for longe holiday weekend..

Im best man at mates wedding tomorrow so looking forward to that, will be having a few beers to and some nice food, i have earned it, food has been ridiculously spot on for about 5 weeks now so blow out this weekend for a day or so then back on it...

Training wise i have hit a great time down south getting into a very regular routine of good food and training and cardio each day has been great..

had a blast yesterday at running on treadmill and did a 10 minute mile , which wasnt bad for a fat lad i dont think... as i then continued hiit on treadmill for 30 minutes hitting 1 minute blasts of a 7 minute mile pace so im well happy.. shins were blown but i quite enjoyed the change, i have set myself a goal of actually doing the mile in 7 minutes before end of june , so a lot of work to do but i reckon its not unachieveable for me...

cardio fitness is very good at the minute after intial first 2 weeks of feeling like a sloth on cycle, but now i struggle to get heart beat above 117 bpm even on stepper going like fcuk lol... when i was sprinting yesterday it got HR up to a good 160 bpm ... but recovered within a minute back down to 117 - 120 ish ...

training weights wise has been good, pretty much sticking to a push pull legs routine, but hitting a few of the areas i feel like during some of the sessions aswell..

so all in all everything is going well for me at minute..

Like i said sorry about not posting more updates but connection in hotel is very random, i was trying to post that picture of me for about 4 days but it wasnt having it lol...

hope you all have a great easter guys, i just gotta finish best mans speech off today and try catch up a bit of time with family and friends ...

wish this weather would pick up i really want to get bike MOT'd and get a few rides out on it , even take it down to work so i have something else to do during the long days in between work..

Will try to catch up with a few journals to make sure your all fcukin doing anything, and not become a bunch of lazy b4stard girls talking about gingers freckles , greshies new kitchen and Biglbs fcukin zero test levels that makes him cry watching lassie on repeat lol.. XX

Love ya all though dont ever forget that X


----------



## flinty90

Oh and welcome to page 100 

Biceps are sore from pinning 2.5 ml into each arm yesterday lol.. may have been a bit excessive lol good job there huge and can handle it :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's all well and good but......2.5ml in each bicep! pmsl :lol:

Bet that stung


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's all well and good but......2.5ml in each bicep! pmsl :lol:
> 
> Bet that stung


lol it felt ok doing it thats why i carried on lol... ah well i needed a new couple of site opening up so may aswell do them with a bang haha..

fcukin sore today though but my arms are now about 2 inches hahaha !!!


----------



## tyramhall

looking good mate. glad to see your still hard at it!!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> looking good mate. glad to see your still hard at it!!


Thaks mate, dam right im still hard at it.. this body aint gonna build itself lol !!!

how are you doing ??


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Thaks mate, dam right im still hard at it.. this body aint gonna build itself lol !!!
> 
> how are you doing ??


yeah im good mate. still following your diet and things are starting to change for the better. just started 5x5 strength training today and it felt amazing lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

good stuff rupert, glad all's well. 2.5ml in each bicep!!?? fukin hade case lol

have a good easter mucker


----------



## Guest

You gonna look like Greg Valentino doing 2.5ml in each bicep ! lol


----------



## Guest

Looking well flinty m8, trimming up nicely mucka. Keep up the good work


----------



## Queenie

Morning flints. Where are ya? Hows the cardio going?? Hope youre well x


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys , hope your all well... im just off to gym to give Roblet a bit of a pull session, then i will be doing a hours cardio , getting my skinny on lol...

Diet this week for 1 week is going to be higher in carbs again, fill my body out a little more , then will have 1 last week on blast after that...

hope your all having a good bank holiday break . i will be back darrn saath tomorrow afternoon. then i will be able to continue in my routine smashing cardio and getting a few good sessions in..

With the wedding and things this weekend i have let my hair down a little bit, but its all good, i have so got to grips now that i am allowed a life and train hard and eat right 90 % of the time is truly acceptable...

hoping rob sees a difference in me today as i not seen him for a few weeks now in person..

anyway hope your all ok , keep up the good fight , speak soon lovers X


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys , hope your all well... im just off to gym to give Roblet a bit of a pull session, then i will be doing a hours cardio , getting my skinny on lol...
> 
> Diet this week for 1 week is going to be higher in carbs again, fill my body out a little more , then will have 1 last week on blast after that...
> 
> hope your all having a good bank holiday break . i will be back darrn saath tomorrow afternoon. then i will be able to continue in my routine smashing cardio and getting a few good sessions in..
> 
> With the wedding and things this weekend i have let my hair down a little bit, but its all good, i have so got to grips now that i am allowed a life and train hard and eat right 90 % of the time is truly acceptable...
> 
> *hoping rob sees a difference in me today as i not seen him for a few weeks now in person..*
> 
> anyway hope your all ok , keep up the good fight , speak soon lovers X


well obv he's gonna now  hope ur had a good easter brother. have a good ane


----------



## TELBOR

He's looking large and lean!!

Arms and back mahooooosive

Legs are very lean, tear drop coming through nicely.

Calves have heads all over the place lol

Great session, he's ruined me :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> He's looking large and lean!!
> 
> Arms and back mahooooosive
> 
> Legs are very lean, tear drop coming through nicely.
> 
> Calves have heads all over the place lol
> 
> Great session, he's ruined me :beer:


get oot his erse


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> get oot his erse


Surprised he managed to type that with his mouth round flintys meat Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

fcukin jelly cnuts on here still i see


----------



## flinty90

thanks Rob was a good session mate you did well to say your natty scum.. shame my lower backs fcuked , managed 45 minutes cardio after we had done, shins were fcukin pumping out of the skin really hard to run at minute .. anyway will see how we go this week, hopefully be able to ease lower back off with a few jacuzzi sessions and some cardio ...

Got a push session tomorrow at my gym before i head down london..

some household chores to do now then im fcukin chilling for a bit


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> thanks Rob was a good session mate you did well to say your natty scum.. shame my lower backs fcuked , managed 45 minutes cardio after we had done, shins were fcukin pumping out of the skin really hard to run at minute .. anyway will see how we go this week, hopefully be able to ease lower back off with a few jacuzzi sessions and some cardio ...
> 
> Got a push session tomorrow at my gym before i head down london..
> 
> some household chores to do now then im fcukin chilling for a bit


sup with the back mate, the gear or injury? x


----------



## biglbs

I smell estrogen in here...


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> sup with the back mate, the gear or injury? x


Just tweaked.bottom of back doing squats thursday night mate. Giving me.a bit of jip x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I smell estrogen in here...


Yeah that will.be ginger and the bitches bro.lol.. X


----------



## Milky

Where the hell have you been ?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Yeah that will.be ginger and the bitches bro.lol.. X


Aha i wondered ,how long you got left on cycle mate?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Where the hell have you been ?


Like the new Avi,you gave in to pics a bit then,,,


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Like the new Avi,you gave in to pics a bit then,,,


I did mate, it took some doing tho !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I did mate, it took some doing tho !


Any more,you look great!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Any more,you look great!


New journal mate :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Aha i wondered ,how long you got left on cycle mate?


2weeks brother. Then drop to.cruise dose for 8 weeks. Deffo gonna run shorter cycles in future though. Done me a treat this one so far x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> 2weeks brother. Then drop to.cruise dose for 8 weeks. Deffo gonna run shorter cycles in future though. Done me a treat this one so far x


Same for me I think mate, short sharp blasts then off. Long cycles are a pain in the ar5e imo.


----------



## biglbs

I beleive to this day and am putting into practice now,that 3 weeks fast acting with 3 weeks off(just prov and poss clen if you can-i cannot)is the way to longevety in life and this sport,it is simply better for you in all ways..


----------



## biglbs

Ps do the math you are on half the year....


----------



## JANIKvonD

how long has this blast been then mate? do u favour shorter esters..


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I beleive to this day and am putting into practice now,that 3 weeks fast acting with 3 weeks off(just prov and poss clen if you can-i cannot)is the way to longevety in life and this sport,it is simply better for you in all ways..


So 3 weeks on,

3 week off but with Proviron and Clen?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> So 3 weeks on,
> 
> 3 week off but with Proviron and Clen?


Yes mate,Early Paul Boreson type stuff but no silly dose(i whish i could use clen but can't)


----------



## biglbs

Ps clen is 2 weeks you have one full week clean too..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> 2weeks brother. Then drop to.cruise dose for 8 weeks. Deffo gonna run shorter cycles in future though. Done me a treat this one so far x


How long you been on blast then m8 >?


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> how long has this blast been then mate? do u favour shorter esters..





Cheeky Monkey said:


> How long you been on blast then m8 >?


Been on this blast for 6 weeks so far. will do it for 8 weeks, then will come off blast onto a 250 mg per week test e cruise after 4 weeks i will re introduce ostarine (brilliant stuff) then run that for 4 weeks up till blast time..

i may make next blast a little shorter and run for 6 week slots... seeing as i will still be jacked up on test e anyway ...

i love the short esthers at minute feeling good on them only pain is injecting EOD, but i am not that bothered at the minute tbh !!!

would speak to big bear about dropping some orals into my cruise time maybe not this time but next cruise slot ..

fats dropping off me, im training better not exactly heavier but definitely better and benefitting a lot more IMO !!!

Right off to gatwick for a week of nights lol... speak soon guys !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good mate!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Ps clen is 2 weeks you have one full week clean too..


Why no clen for you mate?


----------



## biglbs

It has marginal type #1 crossover ,#1 beta cells are heart muscle,it is alleged i have had probs in past,so am on beta blockers and they will not work for me pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> It has marginal type #1 crossover ,#1 beta cells are heart muscle,it is alleged i have had probs in past,so am on beta blockers and they will not work for me pmsl


Pmsl, good shout!


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 116380


They are very GINGER and SMALLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> They are very GINGER and SMALLLLLLLLL!


Shot some hcg since then


----------



## TELBOR

I'll whore a pic in here......



Push session with flinty on Saturday!!

:beer:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> I'll whore a pic in here......
> 
> View attachment 116405
> 
> 
> Push session with flinty on Saturday!!
> 
> :beer:


Slag 

Flinty can u come and sort things out in here? Counteract it with some pics of yourself.... quick!!


----------



## 25434

Morning flintus....good piccie Roblet......

How are ye doing flinty? Enjoying the snow? Nope......me neither....take care you and wrap up warm...


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Slag
> 
> Flinty can u come and sort things out in here? Counteract it with some pics of yourself.... quick!!


Lol, true 

He's responsible for how I look as he's the man who takes pleasure in putting me through pain!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, true
> 
> He's responsible for how I look as he's the man who takes pleasure in putting me through pain!!!


So gay


----------



## Greshie

R0BLET said:


> Lol, true
> 
> He's responsible for how I look as he's the man who takes pleasure in putting me through pain!!!





Ginger Ben said:


> So gay


More like S&M surely ?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So gay


Jelly!



Greshie said:


> More like S&M surely ?


Double jelly!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Jelly!
> 
> Double jelly!
> 
> :lol:


You wish Liberace


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You wish Liberace




Come sit on my lap :lol:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Slag
> 
> Flinty can u come and sort things out in here? Counteract it with some pics of yourself.... quick!!


Flinty has taken up tidlywinks now,he recons the diet is easier...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Flinty has taken up tidlywinks now,he recons the diet is easier...


Lol dam right. But in all seriousnous im fcukin flying x ;-)


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Lol dam right. But in all seriousnous im fcukin flying x ;-)


You're supposed to flick the discs in the cup, not jump in it yourself !!!


----------



## biglbs

Have some of the 32lbs in weight i have lost,you will soon land again pmsl


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Have some of the 32lbs in weight i have lost,you will soon land again pmsl


Great work brother. Sounds awesome x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Great work brother. Sounds awesome x


You sh1t the bed bro?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You sh1t the bed bro?


Working nights mate lol does noone listen to a word i type lol x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Working nights mate lol does noone listen to a word i type lol x


You've been on nights?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Working nights mate lol does noone listen to a word i type lol x


Do you work shifts then mate:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Do you work shifts then mate:confused1: :whistling:


Thought he'd have mentioned that, given how often he's on here.....??


----------



## luther1

Is he working away?


----------



## biglbs

I think he must be uoto something,perhaps he does not love us anymore,the cvnt does'nt work weekends does he? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

What does he even do for work?


----------



## Guest

He's a professional sheepshaggerator.


----------



## flinty90

Cvnts :tongue:


----------



## 25434

Hey Flinty, just to say hope your week is good..x the boys made me larrrf with their comments...cheeky bunch, but good hearted...take care mister...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Cvnts :tongue:


oh well,clean it out ready for next spring...


----------



## flinty90

Good morning fellow salad dodgers hope your all well. X


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus....have a good day mister...I ate a pork pie yesterday...haven't had one in agerrrrrrrs and it was fab! errrmm...I know there is a slight possibility that you don't give flying furkin what I ate, however, I'm just sharing....I had branston pickle on it too...aaaahhhhhhhhh.....felt proper wicked... 

Take care you..x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Rupert, up late or up early?


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Rupert, up late or up early?


HONESTLY! Ginger Ben...he's clearly going off nights! tsk...doesn't aneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeone listen to what Flintus says around here?

:laugh:....sorry Ben...I'm having a muck cos of what Flinty said earlier...hunour?  I know, I know...I need to work on it....hahah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> HONESTLY! Ginger Ben...he's clearly going off nights! tsk...doesn't aneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeone listen to what Flintus says around here?
> 
> :laugh:....sorry Ben...I'm having a muck cos of what Flinty said earlier...hunour? I know, I know...I need to work on it....hahah


Not sure what you're on about to be honest? Flinty doesn't work nights, he'd have said

:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Pork pie flubs ? Fcukin pork pie lol. I going on your diet then lol..

Went to work last night but weather was so bad they didnt let us on m25 . So back to hotel for half 12.. Bloke died on site yesterday side swiped in hard shoulder by a lorry that came over lines.. Dangerous place my office x


----------



## luther1

don't you go dying you cnut,not until ive met you anyway


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Pork pie flubs ? Fcukin pork pie lol. I going on your diet then lol..
> 
> Went to work last night but weather was so bad they didnt let us on m25 . So back to hotel for half 12.. Bloke died on site yesterday side swiped in hard shoulder by a lorry that came over lines.. Dangerous place my office x


Sorry to hear that, some drivers behave vey stupidly in road works and during bad weather ...

Which part of the M25 are you on?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking hell mate that's not good! Poor sod have a family?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> Sorry to hear that, *some drivers behave very stupidly* in road works and during bad weather ...


This is very true, conditions don't seem to make much difference.


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> Pork pie [Redacted] ? Fcukin pork pie lol. I going on your diet then lol..
> 
> Went to work last night but weather was so bad they didnt let us on m25 . So back to hotel for half 12.. Bloke died on site yesterday side swiped in hard shoulder by a lorry that came over lines.. Dangerous place my office x


Blimey Flinty, that is just awful, really awful...well I hope you are being careful, it would be just dreadful if you got hurt....look both ways before you cross those roads and keep your yellow jacket on or something so those crappy drivers can see you....

and as for the pork pie, I just had a bit of meltdown after my friend died....it's not on my diet...but it was berluddie nice...I love pies...sigh..prolly why I'm a chubbster..hahahaha....


----------



## Richie186

Bad news that mate. You be careful out there big fella, you owe me a workout remember.


----------



## biglbs

RIP for a days money....


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys thanks for your concerns. Rest assured i am as safe as i think possible. Fkubs sirry to hear about yiur friend chuck. U really am. And apoligise for my ugnorance babe. You earn a pork pie if it makes yoy feel comforted then gi for it. But have a virtual hug from me toi xxxx

in fact everyone have a virtual hug x


----------



## flinty90

And that above is why i dont post from phone fcukin little buttons and muscley fingers make spellin sh1t. Unless im just a thick cnut lol x


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> And that above is why i dont post from phone fcukin little buttons and muscley fingers make spellin sh1t. Unless im just a thick cnut lol x


I thought u was just p1ssed lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sausage fingered cvnt


----------



## 25434

Hee hee fudgie fingers.......  .......x


----------



## JANIKvonD

how u keeping flinty#?


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> how u keeping flinty#?


Hey mate. Im good thanks. Busy with work but training still going well. Got a weeks.fishing holiday from this friday in france So cant wait for that. Will hqve week totally off training and diet then kick sh1t out of it when im back ;-). Hows you bro you alright x


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate. Im good thanks. Busy with work but training still going well. Got a weeks.fishing holiday from this friday in france So cant wait for that. Will hqve week totally off training and diet then kick sh1t out of it when im back ;-). Hows you bro you alright x


that sounds fuking excellent mate! well jel!....i used to go out sea fishing from arbroath all the time, not been in a couple year now. might gather the troops this year & do something similar to yourself.

im good bro x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate. Im good thanks. Busy with work but training still going well. Got a weeks.fishing holiday from this friday in france So cant wait for that. Will hqve week totally off training and diet then kick sh1t out of it when im back ;-). Hows you bro you alright x


You off to one of them big carp lakes over there ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alright cocker, fishing trip sounds good mate, well deserved break after working silly shifts for a while now (see I do pay attention really).


----------



## Kalell

Hew Flinty marra, loving the hair bud.

good to see ya still at it.


----------



## flinty90

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You off to one of them big carp lakes over there ?


We have hired a.private 6 acre lake mate between 5 of us. Carp up.to.60 pounds some big catfish etc. I cant wait x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> We have hired a.private 6 acre lake mate between 5 of us. Carp up.to.60 pounds some big catfish etc. I cant wait x


And hired the transit van just for the bait ? lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> We have hired a.private 6 acre lake mate between 5 of us. Carp up.to.60 pounds some big catfish etc. I cant wait x


They may even come past your swim once or twice...go find them,i love stalking carp,nothing beats the buzzzz


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> They may even come past your swim once or twice...go find them,i love stalking carp,nothing beats the buzzzz


Man in them French lakes, get the spod out, and spod until ya arms fall off, then sleep ! lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> They may even come past your swim once or twice...go find them,i love stalking carp,nothing beats the buzzzz


Dam right.mate. I will.do.a.bit of stalking definitely.. X

and cheeky monkey we have hired a transit for tacke mate yeah lol.. But i refuse to spend a fortune on bait i akways have. I go to catch them not feed the fcukerslol x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Dam right.mate. I will.do.a.bit of stalking definitely.. X
> 
> and cheeky monkey we have hired a transit for tacke mate yeah lol.. But i refuse to spend a fortune on bait i akways have. I go to catch them not feed the fcukerslol x


Exactly!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Dam right.mate. I will.do.a.bit of stalking definitely.. X
> 
> and cheeky monkey we have hired a transit for tacke mate yeah lol.. But i refuse to spend a fortune on bait i akways have. I go to catch them not feed the fcukerslol x


Yeah I know, but that's what they are used to over there. That's why they are so massive. They expect it. Huge beds of bait. It brings them in. When the lads in the club used to go over, they'd hire a transit for tackle, and take kg's and kg's of hemp n pellets etc, get the lot out in the 1st day and fish over the top of it.

Although I am still, and always have been, a massive believer in the single washed out popup fished off the beaton track


----------



## flinty90

As long as i beat my pb carp im gonna be.happy. Although the froggy carp dont count as a british pb i just want a personal pb...


----------



## Ginger Ben

You been doing any training you cvnt or just polishing your rod ready for your holiday?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You been doing any training you cvnt or just polishing your rod ready for your holiday?


Training ?? Whats that lol...

You better fcukin believe it mate. Been raping the gym for last 4 weeks bro. Just started a new training regime from big bear and its fcukin killing me lol.. But if the big cnut grows on it then im happy it works x


----------



## Richie186

Glad you're hitting it hard big fella. Enjoy your fishing mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Training ?? Whats that lol...
> 
> You better fcukin believe it mate. Been raping the gym for last 4 weeks bro. Just started a new training regime from big bear and its fcukin killing me lol.. But if the big cnut grows on it then im happy it works x


Sounds good to me mate, gym good where you've been?


----------



## JANIKvonD

hope the fishing trips going well.....pr**k


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flinty text me to say he'd been doing some spear fishing already!! Sounds like an awesome holiday, sent me a pic to share


----------



## TELBOR

I got this pic.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mine was better


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mine was better


True


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I got this pic.....
> 
> View attachment 118812


Nice bait,you should catch a big un on that mate:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flinty says hi everybody, he's still ripping big ones out of the water


----------



## flinty90

CNUUUUUUUTSSSSSS

How are you all doing my babies XX

im doing well been back from france a week had a PB ^^^^ then two days later caught a slightly bigger one so my new PB is a 37 1/2 pound common awesome lol..

great holiday ate drank lots slept hardly at all , trained nothing but my lips to wrap around the tops of the bottles of beer lol..

was awesome

been back a week, hitting gym hard, food has been back into plan but had a couple of little naughties a couple of biscuits per day on average (it will go eventually)

trained hard though feel like i already lost the holiday bloat , see how we go

still ticking over on test e at 250 mg per week , will start 5 weeks of rohm anavar tomorrow and re focus for 5 weeks get everything bang on ...

hope you guys are all ok, im still alive just not getting much time to get on here lately..

anyway just taxed motorbike today, sun is shining so im burning rubber 

Later my fellow monsters and monsterettes

love ya all X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welcome back ya fishy fingered cnutbag. Sounds like a great blow out holiday mate, nice one! Good sized fish too! I know bugger all about fishing but I know what 37 1/2lbs feels like lol.


----------



## Richie186

Welcome back mate. Holiday sounds like it was good for you. Fishing not my thing but I can see the attraction. Good to see you mate.


----------



## biglbs

You sound nicely refreshed and ready for some more steps to complete awsomeness... :thumb :xx


----------



## flinty90

this was my second fish and the biggest of the week on the whole lake

37 1/2 pound PB common


----------



## Richie186

That's a big nasty looking fcuker. Fish looks ok though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Need a lot of chips with that one


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Need a lot of chips with that one


dont know about chips mate but the slices of bread i needed were ridiculous lol !!


----------



## Richie186

Morning flintster. You get many miles in on the busa yesterday?


----------



## Milky

Hows tricks brother Flintshire ???

Hope its going well still mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> this was my second fish and the biggest of the week on the whole lake
> 
> 37 1/2 pound PB common
> 
> View attachment 119854


Very nice carp m8 with it's big ol buttery propeller tail.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flintster. You get many miles in on the busa yesterday?


just a hour mate to get my eye back in lol.. its hard to stop bieng tempted to fcukin thrash its ar5e off but not really rode it for a while so easing in gently :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Hows tricks brother Flintshire ???
> 
> Hope its going well still mate :thumbup1:


hey george im good mate thank you .. a couple of things taking a little more of a priority at minute than spending too long on here but i do keep sticking my nose in now and again to see how people are ...

hope your ok mate looking lean in your avi bro you still on track to achieve your holiday goals ?? you stilll with scarbs ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hey george im good mate thank you .. a couple of things taking a little more of a priority at minute than spending too long on here but i do keep sticking my nose in now and again to see how people are ...
> 
> hope your ok mate looking lean in your avi bro you still on track to achieve your holiday goals ?? you stilll with scarbs ??


Yes and yes mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hello Flintus...have a lovely bank holiday weekend. Stay well x


----------



## biglbs

Give me a ring he says........pmsl

ANSWER THE PHONE THEN! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

When are u coming over for coffee flintus?


----------



## flinty90

Hello guys, long time no see..

hope you are all doing well , not been home for a couple of weeks bloody work , but i am thinking its only gonna be a couple more months till M25 contract is finished, then what i wonder..

Diet has been nailed for last fortnight and i mean nailed.

Bigbear sent me a new one through and its pretty straight forward a nice change and relatively simple to stick to..

i am 2 weeks into just a cruise on test e and anavar . got another 3 weeks to run but im getting more vascular each day and coupled with new diet im feeling pretty good about things.

training is just really good, i have a great routine from bigbear thats fcukin excrutiating but feels great, doms are lasting nearly a full week at minute lol ..

i am back home till monday and then back daaarn south . hope to catch up with a few of you over weekend on here see what you have been up too..

Keep lifting and lifting hard guys x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welcome back, @R0BLET said you're a big bummer and he's going to smash you a new one on chest tomorrow.....just saying..... :rolleye:


----------



## Richie186

Hi mate. Glad to hear you're still nailing it bro. Weather getting better for you working outside. Keep it up mate, I know you will


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome back, @R0BLET said you're a big bummer and he's going to smash you a new one on chest tomorrow.....just saying..... :rolleye:


LOL who Roblet ?? this rob


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Hi mate. Glad to hear you're still nailing it bro. Weather getting better for you working outside. Keep it up mate, I know you will


hey bro, yeah apart from the rain that its been peeing down all week lol but at least its not cold bro.. are you ok mate looking ripped in avi pal X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LOL who Roblet ?? this rob


pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Yeah good thanks mate. Been on a cut ready for my wedding/honeymoon next week. Looking forward to hitting a bulk again though tbh.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Yeah good thanks mate. Been on a cut ready for my wedding/honeymoon next week. Looking forward to hitting a bulk again though tbh.


bloody hell you getting hitched arent ya. thats come round quick mate gese where does time go to !!!

looking mint mate well done !!


----------



## flinty90

Afternooon chaps and chappesses !!

just had a good chest and triceps session with @R0BLET . plenty of effort , good weights and nice to see him again, actually looking very well i might add..

warmed up

low incline DB press

DB flies

pec deck

high feet decline press ups

rope pushdowns

v bar pushdowns

machine pushdowns

15 minutes treadmill

job done !!!

hope you all have a good weekend X


----------



## biglbs

I ain't talking to you,you never return calls:cursing:

so there!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I ain't talking to you,you never return calls:cursing:
> 
> so there!


mate you rang me on nights lol so in essence you rang whilst i was sleeping, and i had slept since then lol :surrender: sorry mate i will call you next week sometime i wont bother you at the weekend, if you decide not to answer i will understand and just cry myself back to sleep :crying:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> mate you rang me on nights lol so in essence you rang whilst i was sleeping, and i had slept since then lol :surrender: sorry mate i will call you next week sometime i wont bother you at the weekend, if you decide not to answer i will understand and just cry myself back to sleep :crying:


:wub:I am back on for that rimming then:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Afternooon chaps and chappesses !!
> 
> just had a good chest and triceps session with @R0BLET . plenty of effort , good weights and nice to see him again, actually looking very well i might add..
> 
> warmed up
> 
> low incline DB press
> 
> DB flies
> 
> pec deck
> 
> high feet decline press ups
> 
> rope pushdowns
> 
> v bar pushdowns
> 
> machine pushdowns
> 
> 15 minutes treadmill
> 
> job done !!!
> 
> hope you all have a good weekend X


Was a great session mate! Nice to get one in 

What do you mean 'actually looking good' pmsl

You've defo leaned up more bro and shed more fat. Awesome V shape on back.

Enjoy shopping


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Was a great session mate! Nice to get one in
> 
> What do you mean 'actually looking good' pmsl
> 
> You've defo leaned up more bro and shed more fat. Awesome V shape on back.
> 
> Enjoy shopping


and dont forget my incredible strength and endurance lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

Double post!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> and dont forget my incredible strength and endurance lol !!


Yeah suppose that's true


----------



## Milky

Alright tw*tty, nice to see you back :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Alright tw*tty, nice to see you back :thumbup1:


?? robs never left lol !!


----------



## C.Hill

Good to see you back spunk!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ?? robs never left lol !!


Schlaaaaaaag!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Back shot just received from flinty....



Unit!


----------



## Guest

Looking good mucka, keep it up


----------



## Richie186

Awesome pic mate. Looking in great shape.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lump


----------



## flinty90

cheers chaps, its certainly feeling like its coming now the leaner i get...

had a great weekend some good training , out on motorbike and spent a bit of time chilling out , just nice to be home tbh...

back down Crawley this afternoon , on nights tonight then rest of week hitting the usual routine, this time next week i will be even leaner (this is how i am looking at my body lately week by week) just sticking to plan and making sure i hit everything hard on a weekly basis, it seems to have helped me since being back from france...

have a good week people and hopefully will catch up with you next weekend.. not back from work until sunday afternoon next week though DOH !! xx


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys hope your all doing well..

trained chest and triceps with Roblet yesterday a very condensed but intense session was good..

off to southwell races today to watch the horseys lol.. nice day weather wise so looking forward to it ..

have a good day people X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys hope your all doing well..
> 
> trained chest and triceps with Roblet yesterday a very condensed but intense session was good..
> 
> off to southwell races today to watch the horseys lol.. nice day weather wise so looking forward to it ..
> 
> have a good day people X


Pop me £5 on the one with 2 legs, a swollen face, a small penis and 2 glass eyes.......

Think it's called Luther1


----------



## Ginger Ben

I can see you lurking you pervert


----------



## biglbs

Still no answer! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

u still alive ya big c0ck? x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Reckon he's taken up cross fit and is too scared to come back :lol:


----------



## luther1

he's dead to me


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys im still alive, keep popping on to read a bit but lifes got a little busy for me lately.. this just hasnt been something i could lend much time too ..

training still going great, diet is a tiny bit slck but its mainly good so im happy.

feeling big and strong though lately so all is well..

hope you dont all forget about me and you are all achieving your goals

love ya all ..

And @biglbs great to speak to you bro keep up all your great work X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys im still alive, keep popping on to read a bit but lifes got a little busy for me lately.. this just hasnt been something i could lend much time too ..
> 
> training still going great, diet is a tiny bit slck but its mainly good so im happy.
> 
> feeling big and strong though lately so all is well..
> 
> hope you dont all forget about me and you are all achieving your goals
> 
> love ya all ..
> 
> And @biglbs great to speak to you bro keep up all your great work X


We won't forget you mate, we have to listen to Rob bleating on about how strong and handsome you are every Monday after your filthy weekends together 

Glad all is going well fella, you happy with how your year is progressing? Nearly half way through the 365 days now!


----------



## biglbs

It is always a pleasure,i send much love to you mate,everything will settle into a pattern,the best always comes buddy...


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys im still alive, keep popping on to read a bit but lifes got a little busy for me lately.. this just hasnt been something i could lend much time too ..
> 
> training still going great, diet is a tiny bit slck but its mainly good so im happy.
> 
> feeling big and strong though lately so all is well..
> 
> *
> hope you dont all forget about me* and you are all achieving your goals
> 
> love ya all ..
> 
> And @biglbs great to speak to you bro keep up all your great work X


we wouldn't forget about you Flintus...you is part of da farrrrrrrmerrrrrleeeeeee...roight?...that was great pic by the way....take care mister...x


----------



## flinty90

good morning you bumberclaats . hope your all ok..

had some great sessions in gym this week, feeling really strong, but food intake has gone up slightly maybe not all cleanest at minute but fcuk i can tell the difference in the gym strength wise , and not putting any fat on so to speak..

Weights sitting at 243 pounds as of yesterday mg:

Off into town today with my bro to watch him have his first tattoo lol should be funny..

im having some more work done on my tattoo tomorrow afternoon , having back of my hand tattooed as part of my sleeve and full quarter ... cant wait till its all finished..

will be at gym in morning smashing some quads to pieces..

gonna have a few beers this afternoon aswell (naughty ) lol...

have a great weekend guys .

im working in york next week for a few days then week after back daarn saaf for about 3 weeks then that contract should be finished X

love to all


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> good morning you bumberclaats . hope your all ok..
> 
> had some great sessions in gym this week, feeling really strong, but food intake has gone up slightly maybe not all cleanest at minute but fcuk i can tell the difference in the gym strength wise , and not putting any fat on so to speak..
> 
> Weights sitting at 243 pounds as of yesterday mg:
> 
> Off into town today with my bro to watch him have his first tattoo lol should be funny..
> 
> im having some more work done on my tattoo tomorrow afternoon , having back of my hand tattooed as part of my sleeve and full quarter ... cant wait till its all finished..
> 
> will be at gym in morning smashing some quads to pieces..
> 
> gonna have a few beers this afternoon aswell (naughty ) lol...
> 
> have a great weekend guys .
> 
> im working in york next week for a few days then week after back daarn saaf for about 3 weeks then that contract should be finished X
> 
> love to all


Morning mate. Sounds like all is well with you. Good to hear mate. Have a great weekend mate and enjoy York next week. X


----------



## 25434

Morning sir flinterlox.....enjoy your beers, and have a relax....training sounds good, quads, love doing my quads...hee hee...take care ...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

enjoy your beers mate


----------



## MURPHYZ

Flyin visit m8, dont have much spare time at the moment due to work commitments, hoping I can get on here a little more regular soon, miss the good ol uk-m banter and seein peoples progress.


----------



## flinty90

Good morning guys, hope you are all well.. just getting stuff ready to go back to crawley tomorrow after 2 weeks back home local (god im gonna miss it)

Did a chest session yesterday with some arms aswell, @R0BLET was pre occupied so didnt join us this week, missed a good session though bro ..

i was taken into managers office after a session with a woman im helping. they gave me a warning for personal training in pure gym lol cnuts... i said am i not allowed to help my friends train then. they were worried about there PT's losing business, i said she isnt even a member she just pays a day pass every few weeks so i can keep my eye on her progress..

funny when i went back out and there are fcukin idiots doing the most insane things on some of the machines (wheres the PT's then to prevent injury )?? oh they dont care cos there not getting paid for them sessions CNUTS !!!

anyway im really falling out with pure gym tbh just fcukin rammed and full of [email protected]

anyway im off to spend day with wife today may go to pictures or just into town to do some clothes shopping , its my birthday next weekend and we are going to harry potter studio tour thing we cant wait lol...

have a good week guys much love to all X


----------



## Mingster

Best wishes to you Flints. Good to hear all is well:thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186

What a bunch of knobs! How do you differentiate between helping and training someone? No way they can police that. Glad your well mate, good to hear from you. X


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Best wishes to you Flints. Good to hear all is well:thumbup1:


hey ya warrior how are you matey great to hear from ya :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> What a bunch of knobs! How do you differentiate between helping and training someone? No way they can police that. Glad your well mate, good to hear from you. X


i think its because i had trained with one person then stayed to help another straight after mate and obviously i didnt train myself on the second time round... but still a mate, i still dont charge. she still wouldnt pay for one of there PT's and she wouldnt even have gone to pure if i wasnt helping her...

hope your well bro X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> hey ya warrior how are you matey great to hear from ya :thumbup1:


Aye mate, steady away. Plodding on as always


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ballbag, hope alls well mate. Missing your witty and intellectual debate on here.


----------



## TELBOR

Pure Gym strikes again!!

Wànkers.


----------



## biglbs

Had same grief mate,it's all about lining of pockets.

Nice to see you in here bro,be lucky.


----------



## JANIKvonD

where u at babe? x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> where u at babe? x


Training


----------



## flinty90

Hey girly girls hope you are all doing well..

just recieved last night my 6 week hard cutting plan from bigbear ,, faaauuurk it looks tough going but cant wait to see the results ..

training has been going well still, diet has been a bit haywire whilst away still coming up to 16th week in gatwick now ...

but the diet i have been given is there to really tighten me up so will see how it goes..

apart from that errm

Harry potter studio tour was amazing, if you are a fan of the four eyed cnut then its deffo a must visit place..

had a great birthday weekend last weekend

gad to be back home and looking forward to a decent bit of weather this weekend x

have a great one folks much love as always

xx


----------



## Bad Alan

Nice to hear from you flints even I've missed you around the forums!!!!

Glad alls going well, time to smash this 6 week plan big fella 

Peace.


----------



## Richie186

Good to see you big fella. Sounds like all is going to plan so far. Decent weekend ahead too weather wise. Happy birthday too mate.


----------



## flinty90

Hi guys hope your ok.. heres me today so ya not forgot how ugly i am lol...


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Hi guys hope your ok.. heres me today so ya not forgot how ugly i am lol...
> View attachment 128167


You're not kiddingmg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yuk.

Looking well mate :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

Looking good mate.


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> Hi guys hope your ok.. heres me today so ya not forgot how ugly i am lol...
> View attachment 128167


Bit quiet on here without your wit and sarcasm. Looking well in you're pic mate, extreme **** lol


----------



## TELBOR

Pop the cock pic up you sent me, vascular as fook in that one


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hi guys hope your ok.. heres me today so ya not forgot how ugly i am lol...
> View attachment 128167


Cheaky bit of mass and leanness seam to have appeared,looking ugly as fook but strong and fit mate!


----------



## 25434

Ullo flintus...glad to hear you had a lovely birthday....and great piccie too, ya know, once I'd un cricked me neck...heehee...looking good..


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Ullo flintus...glad to hear you had a lovely birthday....and great piccie too, ya know, once I'd un cricked me neck...heehee...looking good..


Lol. What you doing up at 3am :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Bloody hot today my old sparrowlegged freaks x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Bloody hot today my old *sparrowlegged* freaks x


 @Ginger Ben, he means you mate


----------



## Suprakill4

welcome back mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben, he means you mate


Koont

Lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Hi guys hope your ok.. heres me today so ya not forgot how ugly i am lol...
> View attachment 128167


judging by the handrail in the bath,flintys got the retards suite again


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> judging by the handrail in the bath,flintys got the retards suite again


Lol its so i dont fall over when reaching around to wash my chest..you wouldnt have that problemlol.. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Lol its so i dont fall over when reaching around to wash my chest..you wouldnt have that problemlol.. x


You still dieting and training bigbear style then ya ****?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You still dieting and training bigbear style then ya ****?


Yes mate. bigbears given me a 6 week hard cut diet. training bigbear style always its mint.. .. i already feel better but diets very hard going and super strict so its going to be a challenge but deffo think it will be worth it x

are you ok mate how and wheres your head at bro ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate. bigbears given me a 6 week hard cut diet. training bigbear style always its mint.. .. i already feel better but diets very hard going and super strict so its going to be a challenge but deffo think it will be worth it x
> 
> are you ok mate how and wheres your head at bro ??


Cheeky summer cut eh! Abs out for the boys :lol:

I'm good mate, on operation abs at the moment. It's hard work but trying hard to put the effort in. Training 5-6 days a week at the moment. Weights and HIIT cardio on a day on, day off rota and then fasted steady state cardio and core on the off weights days. Works out about 3 days of each a week which is fine. then I have a day off everything as and when I feel it's needed or life dictates.

Weight has crept down and I'm definitely not fat anymore but still a way off abs. Tipping the scales at 202lbs at the moment so probably got another stone to go before I could class myself as 'lean' I reckon. Not stage lean obviously but acceptably lean.

Really enjoying training at the moment too which helps. Love the cardio even though it's a bitch in this weather and I've switched to a muscle group split again from p/p/l for a change. That's going well too.

You managing to train as often as you like? How harsh is the new diet?


----------



## flinty90

Sounds.good.mate.you.keep at.it.. the.diet is as harsh as.i could.possibly cope with in the.job i do. im absolutely on the edge of hunger. but its just enough of the.right stuff to get me.by for short period of time a hard cut is what i asked big bear for mate and thats what he gave me. i train at least 5 times a week mate also like.you adding in hiit after weights and on weights off days i.do.steady state cardio..

I dont feel like i want to go as extreme.as abs.on.show.as i feel my face would.have.to look pretty gaunt to get there and i like the thicker look on myself.personally. so just minimal gut and maximum.size is my choice. but never say never bro.. i cant wait to see the.6 week results...


----------



## biglbs

Good man it is great to see you back on here and 'hungry'pmsl,welcome to less Lbs world!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good mate. Look forward to some saucy pic updates soon


----------



## JANIKvonD

everyones got the gutting bug


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> everyones got the gutting bug


Is that like cutting?

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Is that like cutting?
> 
> :lol:


pmsl, we'll call it quits for yesterday then (altho mine actually WAS autocorrect  )


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, we'll call it quits for yesterday then (altho mine actually WAS autocorrect  )


Lol. Mine was too! Crappy phones


----------



## flinty90

Thing is with the cutting i wanted to keep myself in the season. so cut for.summer lean bulk in the colder months etc. this just fit.nicely into plan.for.me.at right time.so make.most of it.. i still wanna.cram size.before.end.of year


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Thing is with the cutting i wanted to keep myself in the season. so cut for.summer lean bulk in the colder months etc. this just fit.nicely into plan.for.me.at right time.so make.most of it.. i still wanna.cram size.before.end.of year


im peeling the beef rite back then smashing a test/deca/dbol winter bulk  (it WILL NOT be lean) pmsl


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> im peeling the beef rite back then smashing a test/deca/dbol winter bulk  (it WILL NOT be lean) pmsl


Mate.if i was as lean as you look i wouldnt be.worried about extra pies.to bulk either. but i think about a donut and.put 4 stone.on lol...


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Mate.if i was as lean as you look i wouldnt be.worried about extra pies.to bulk either. but i think about a donut and.put 4 stone.on lol...


i dont worry about a few pies while cutting :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Mate.if i was as lean as you look i wouldnt be.worried about extra pies.to bulk either. but i think about a donut and.put 4 stone.on lol...


Mate this Scottish slag had 8 McDonald's cheese burgers in 1 sitting!!

That's him cutting lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Mate this Scottish slag had 8 McDonald's cheese burgers in 1 sitting!!
> 
> That's him cutting lol


+ the 5jumbo hotdogs, 1/4 chicken, 2 or 3 lemon slices (cant remeber) 2hr before it  gonn abe shredded baby :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> + the 5jumbo hotdogs, 1/4 chicken, 2 or 3 lemon slices (cant remeber) 2hr before it  gonn abe shredded baby :lol:


Lol

Skinny cùnt


----------



## flinty90

Makes me.fcukin sick ya.pr1ck lol x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Hows it going you grizzly bear looking cnut, still training?


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows it going you grizzly bear looking cnut, still training?


Training ??? I just come here for the sex chat lol x


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys and gals.. how are we all today, ?? a nice weekend its been weather wise, hope your all making most of it.

hard cut week 1 nearly complete already feeling alot different in such a short space of time. felt hungry for first couple of days but it settled down after that. so its just keep on trucking into week 2 and see what we can see this week ..

will be local to home all week so will be getting to train with my boys at my own gym thank god not stepped foot in it for weeks now and im totally gone off pure gym tbh since my warning other month .. cnuts

anyway let me know how ya are guys speak soon x


----------



## Richie186

Glad it's going well mate. Going ok here ooop north, enjoying the sunshine and resting as much as possible. Training and diet nailed at the moment so feeling good. How longs it been since you worked close to home? Take care big guy, good to hear from you.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Glad it's going well mate. Going ok here ooop north, enjoying the sunshine and resting as much as possible. Training and diet nailed at the moment so feeling good. How longs it been since you worked close to home? Take care big guy, good to hear from you.


hey bro.. 3 weeks ago we did 3 days at home in worksop . but thats been it in last 18 weeks .... i have monday and tuesday off work this week then rest of week in yard so making most of it bro...

i am car hunting as i want a newer car so looking for ideas...

want an estate !!!


----------



## flinty90

Hi guys .. well day 8 of diet and im feeling good...

trained chest and triceps tonight just started with a warm up

DB press 4 sets of 20 down to 12 reps

pec deck 4 sets 20 down to 12 reps then a big drop set 12,10,8,6,4 as going down in weight

decline smith press 3 sets 15 - 8 reps then a drop set 4,4,5,10 killer

1 set of 15 press ups

tris were a combination of 20 reps sets of pushdowns with bar, rope and single arm pushdowns..

feel mashed now for dinner

350 grams fish

225 grams potatoes

140 grams green beans

job done !!!

training back tomorrow evening and will do 40 mins cardio tomorrow morning


----------



## flinty90

oh and bought a new car today too a vw passat estate , pick it up sunday cant wait !!!


----------



## xpower

flinty90 said:


> oh and bought a new car today too a vw passat estate , pick it up sunday cant wait !!!


Good reliable VW 

not too sexy lol


----------



## flinty90

xpower said:


> Good reliable VW
> 
> not too sexy lol


hey i bought it for purpose not to make up for my tiny c0ck lol.. thats what my motorbike is for :lol:


----------



## xpower

flinty90 said:


> hey i bought it for purpose not to make up for my tiny c0ck lol.. thats what my motorbike is for :lol:


& the balance is restored once more :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Morning you bunch of misfits..

coming up to end of week 2 on THE CUT lol.. i have dropped about 6 pounds in weight, leanest ive been for 20 years. feel a bit flat but strength and stamina still pretty good at gym..

weight at 238 lbs yesterday morning ..

I have to admit im craving a lot but keeping my head on just about ....

trained shoulders last night was a good session...

gonna finish this cut and then find myself a sustainable way forward afterwards and just keep going to gym enjoying it and still enjoying life in general...

this diet is far to harsh to be able to carry on with forever but definitely serves a purpose for a few weeks ...

have a good day guys

LEGS tonight mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate, hopefully the shirt term sacrifice will make a big difference.that you can then maintain with a bit more ease.

Quads and something else for me now, forgotton what


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good work Flinty. I'm looking for a car. Passat is on my list. How you liking it?


----------



## flinty90

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good work Flinty. I'm looking for a car. Passat is on my list. How you liking it?


Mate its fcukin awesome i love it to bits already and seems to fly... at standard 140 bhp.. im having it chipped at weekend so that will screw it up to 190 bhp it will be awesome !!!


----------



## flinty90

trained legs friday evening and there still hurting today lol...

smashed a pre exhaust on leg extensions over 8 sets

squats A2G 6 sets

laying ham curls 4 sets

calves 3 sets

legs are just in bits

did an all over workout yesterday (trained with a mate so just did the basics so i didnt get accused of PT) at pure gym...

back in gatwick on nights this week i think we have 3 weeks left then off to shrewsbury for 5 weeks :surrender: ...

hope your all doing well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

God knows how you do your job with leg doms mate, I can hardly walk at the moment let alone do anything that involves moving around all day lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> God knows how you do your job with leg doms mate, I can hardly walk at the moment let alone do anything that involves moving around all day lol


lol i havent done my job yet bro lol will let you know how i go tonight haha !! probably not be jumping into fcukin holes and up and down motorway bankings so quick tonight :blink:


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> lol i havent done my job yet bro lol will let you know how i go tonight haha !! probably not be jumping into fcukin holes and up and down motorway bankings so quick tonight :blink:


Alright mate, not seen you around for a while. Everything been alright?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol i havent done my job yet bro lol will let you know how i go tonight haha !! probably not be jumping into fcukin holes and up and down motorway bankings so quick tonight :blink:


Get a set of magic crutches


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Alright mate, not seen you around for a while. Everything been alright?


everything has been ok mate , far too much has happened to go into detail but im doing not too bad bro.. hope your still hitting it hard !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> everything has been ok mate , far too much has happened to go into detail but im doing not too bad bro.. hope your still hitting it hard !!


@Greespin had his tits removed!!


----------



## Greenspin

R0BLET said:


> @Greespin had his tits removed!!


Pmsl, the surgeon actually called them my titties, too.


----------



## TELBOR

Greenspin said:


> Pmsl, the surgeon actually called them my titties, too.


Hope your'e on the mend mate :beer:


----------



## Greenspin

R0BLET said:


> Hope your'e on the mend mate :beer:


I'm happy as anything mate. Makes the rest of my body look sh!t hot, even if I do say so myself :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Greenspin said:


> I'm happy as anything mate. Makes the rest of my body look sh!t hot, even if I do say so myself :lol:


Pics when fully healed then mate


----------



## flinty90

Gays in my journal talkin about t1ts ..


----------



## flinty90

Morning you bunch of leotard wearing fanny holes..

got back from gatwick this morning off nights at about 4 am ... had 3 hours kip and woke up never to sleep again lol...

now gotta go show that minge @R0BLET how your supposed to lift weights at the gym rather than just walk around in a vest that you have pinched off your daughter and skinny jeans :whistling:

off to train chest this morning i believe so that will be a good session and actually great to catch up as i havent seen him for about 12 months lol.....

then i will be off to pure tomorrow to do a light all over workout whilst training one of my lasses...

foods been spot on again this week, i have been having a more relaxed approach to weekends as i will this weekend to foodwise.

the rigime through week diet wise is really hard going and im not sure if its having a slightly negative affect bieng in such a defecit tbf. i do feel pretty good but not sure if its having a slightly negative effect weight wise.. will weigh in tomorrow and see results but as i say i do feel leaner ..

@R0BLET may be better judge today as i havent seen him for a while ..

Will try and get a mountain bike ride in tomorrow after gym aswell cos i miss it and not done that for a bit either ...

have a good weekend my minnions X


----------



## Queenie

Been down here again and not offered me dinner?! Cheeky!!

Have a fab workout u two x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Been down here again and not offered me dinner?! Cheeky!!
> 
> Have a fab workout u two x


i just spotted your vest in avi so dinner next week yeah :tongue: X

and its your house so surely its you should be offering a man away from home dinner isnt it X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Show the little streak of pi55 where the big boy weights are and get him benching 100+


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> i just spotted your vest in avi so dinner next week yeah :tongue: X
> 
> and its your house so surely its you should be offering a man away from home dinner isnt it X


I did dinner last time. U said it was on u this time lol.

Are u back next week then? X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I did dinner last time. U said it was on u this time lol.
> 
> Are u back next week then? X


yes chick and on days so better to come see you X and yes dinner is on me x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes chick and on days so better to come see you X and yes dinner is on me x


Yay! Good stuff


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yay! Good stuff


which day suits ya best ??


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> which day suits ya best ??


Weds is a good day for me x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Weds is a good day for me x


OK wednesday it is. will text you early in week chick to sort X


----------



## TELBOR

Flinty update.....

Still strong as fùck!

Looking very lean with some huge delts and quads!

Still an ugly sod though


----------



## Bad Alan

Glad to see the big man back posting abit again 

Bet you've missed him kicking your ass in the gym, good training partners are hard to find it seems!

What's very lean btw? Implies under 10% bf at least IMO .....


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Glad to see the big man back posting abit again
> 
> Bet you've missed him kicking your ass in the gym, good training partners are hard to find it seems!
> 
> What's very lean btw? Implies under 10% bf at least IMO .....


Yes I have lol. Very true mate, hopefully he'll not be working so far away soon and we can crack on :beer:

Nah, not under 10%. We ain't all as lean as you boys pmsl

But it's very noticeable. Very veiny forearms and calfs


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Yes I have lol. Very true mate, hopefully he'll not be working so far away soon and we can crack on :beer:
> 
> Nah, not under 10%. We ain't all as lean as you boys pmsl
> 
> But it's very noticeable. Very veiny forearms and calfs


Good stuff, wasn't trying to be a c*nt was genuinely interested how he's getting on !


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Good stuff, wasn't trying to be a c*nt was genuinely interested how he's getting on !


Shurrup ya soft twát lol

I know ya wasn't


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Good stuff, wasn't trying to be a c*nt was genuinely interested how he's getting on !


YES YOU WAS!!! You was basically calling rob a liar and flinty a fat cnut. Not on mate.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> YES YOU WAS!!! You was basically calling rob a liar and flinty a fat cnut. Not on mate.


lol right on both counts though haha x

great session with @R0BLET and alan your right a good training partner is very hard to find mate...

i feel good, very depleted energy wise today as carbs are mega low, calories are very low, and sleep was next to zero this morning, but still knocked out a great session....

gym was good, company was good and great to catch up so as far as results are concerned today was a good result...


----------



## flinty90

chest session was

incline flies - light to warm up

DB low incline press

20 , 15, 12,12,10 mega slow with 3 second holds at bottom

up to 40 kg dbs

pec deck

20,15,12,12,15 then mega drop set

up to stack and back down

high incline hammer press

10,10,10,10

up to about 45 kg each side i think really squeezing at top and paused at bottom

tricep pushdowns

straight bar, single arm rope and overhead rope 20 - 15 reps each set

job done !!!


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Glad to see the big man back posting abit again
> 
> Bet you've missed him kicking your ass in the gym, good training partners are hard to find it seems!
> 
> What's very lean btw? Implies under 10% bf at least IMO .....


hey bro, nowhere near 10 % mate but im a perma bulker dont forget lol getting there slowly just my gut really as everything else really is seperated and veiny even my ballbag hahaha X


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> hey bro, nowhere near 10 % mate but im a perma bulker dont forget lol getting there slowly just my gut really as everything else really is seperated and veiny even my ballbag hahaha X


Strong session sounds like you keep everything ultra strict during training?

Always a stubborn area for me too pal, last place it goes and first place it goes back on too. Reason being i think is alot of old fat cells there from our "past lives" that just store very efficiently 

Picsornoveinyballbag


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Strong session sounds like you keep everything ultra strict during training?
> 
> Always a stubborn area for me too pal, last place it goes and first place it goes back on too. Reason being i think is alot of old fat cells there from our "past lives" that just store very efficiently
> 
> Picsornoveinyballbag


definitely mate. never ever let training form slip tbh and if i think the weight needs dropping to hit target muscle better then i will drop it..

@R0BLET wasnt getting away with any crap yesterday he wants a bigger better chest so we made sure he hit is chest...

have to say Robs looking very thick across his chest at minute and delts are looking good...

just a shame we havent got chance to get a few more sessions in per week together i know it would bring us both on loads very quickly !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> definitely mate. never ever let training form slip tbh and if i think the weight needs dropping to hit target muscle better then i will drop it..
> 
> @R0BLET wasnt getting away with any crap yesterday he wants a bigger better chest so we made sure he hit is chest...
> 
> have to say Robs looking very thick across his chest at minute and delts are looking good...
> 
> just a shame we havent got chance to get a few more sessions in per week together i know it would bring us both on loads very quickly !!


Aww, thanks mate. It's gyno 

Hopefully you'll be working local soon and we can crack on :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. i know this.journals drifted along a little.bit last couple.of months. but will be.making.more effort to get back into it and report my stuff more.often. thanks to the ones thats kept it alive though. hope me actually bieng back in it can spark more interesf lol... x


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty...good to know you are looking lean and mean and cracking on with everything......always reading..ya know..just in case I need to whizz in with any professional advice etc....pmsl... :lol: Take care mister....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. i know this.journals drifted along a little.bit last couple.of months. but will be.making.more effort to get back into it and report my stuff more.often. thanks to the ones thats kept it alive though. hope me actually bieng back in it can spark more interesf lol... x


It's been more interesting without you tbh but a few training updates wouldn't go amiss


----------



## flinty90

Cnut x


----------



## flinty90

So was going to take another rest day today barring hiit. but @R0BLETs got me wanting to hammer these boulders into oblivion so will do that then hiit..

Session will be db press. side laterals.rear delts shrugs. simple all to failure and as heavy as i can go..


----------



## TELBOR

One day you'll have shoulders like me bro....... And on that day, quit 

PMSL

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> One day you'll have shoulders like me bro....... And on that day, quit
> 
> PMSL
> 
> :lol:


Would love.shoulders like yours mate

when i was 12 xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

About time we had an update pic of you isn't it Mary-Jane?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> About time we had an update pic of you isn't it Mary-Jane?


My avi was only a.couple of weeks ago lol your avi pics been seen on cave drawings lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> My avi was only a.couple of weeks ago lol your avi pics been seen on cave drawings lol..


No I want one of your 'special' pictures 

pmsl I know but TPW are in charge of that and I can't be bothered to ask them to change it


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite flintoff! skinny yit?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No I want one of your 'special' pictures
> 
> pmsl I know but TPW are in charge of that and I can't be bothered to ask them to change it


New AVI for you mate.....



:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> New AVI for you mate.....
> 
> View attachment 131388
> 
> 
> :lol:


FPMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Update pic from zee big man, poor signal at his hotel so I'm popping it up for him


----------



## Richie186

Looking in great nick.


----------



## flinty90

Cheers rob. thanks richie. was a great shoulders sesh will post after dinner x


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Looking in great nick.


He is mate. Soon as you get your sorry ass down here you'll see for yourself lol


----------



## Richie186

Agreed mate. I'll check rotor when I go back to work and we'll get it sorted.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Same as his fvcking avi lol

Looking good though flintstein, shoulders and traps stand out


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Same as his fvcking avi lol
> 
> Looking good though flintstein, shoulders and traps stand out


You fcukin pervs always want topless gay cnuts lol ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> You fcukin pervs always want topless gay cnuts lol ...


You rang..... :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Plus its not same as avi i have a different top on lol.. and look bigger x


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> Plus its not same as avi i have a different top on lol.. and look bigger x


Looking well flinty. Im with Bigbear as well now. No more breadcrumbs for me. Diet I've got is an eye opener, never seen so much food lol


----------



## flinty90

PaulB said:


> Looking well flinty. Im with Bigbear as well now. No more breadcrumbs for me. Diet I've got is an eye opener, never seen so much food lol


Nice one mate. how are you finding it bro ?? How long you been with him ?


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> Nice one mate. how are you finding it bro ?? How long you been with him ?


I started with him last week so early days. Routine looks good, diet is pretty strict compared to what I'm used to. I'm just going to do as I'm told and see what happens. I will probably arrange to go for a session with him next month, he's only a stones throw from me.


----------



## flinty90

PaulB said:


> I started with him last week so early days. Routine looks good, diet is pretty strict compared to what I'm used to. I'm just going to do as I'm told and see what happens. I will probably arrange to go for a session with him next month, he's only a stones throw from me.


Yep first 4 weeks is a killer. I did eight weeks without a cheat. See if you beat that lol..


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders..

Db press 15;12,12,10,8

Side lat raises 15,12,12,12

Face pulls 15,15,12,12

Shrugs 20,20,20

Cable side raises 1 set to failure

reverse seated press 1 set to failure

13 minutes hiit

job done.. Dbs up to 40 kg strict touching delts and back up

side raises strict big bear style. Up to 14 kg..

Shrugs all at 40 kg dbs (biggest db in hotel gym)

Facepulls at stack then added two 20 kg plates..

Good simple 40 minute session but hard graft..


----------



## C.Hill

Nice session! What are big bear style side raises mate?


----------



## Keeks

Good morning! 

I'm liking that shoulder session! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Nice session! What are big bear style side raises mate?


Just the strictness and angle mate from start to finish. A lot of people do them different . But this way really hammers my shoulders. Lol bigbears top tips thats all x


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm liking that shoulder session! :thumb:


Morning chick. Thanks. Hope your ok x


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> Morning chick. Thanks. Hope your ok x


Yep, half way through the week so all ok!

Have a good day! x


----------



## biglbs

That session is just as it should be mate,nice,good to see you posting workouts again ,I hope everything is improving for you in life buddyx


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> Yep first 4 weeks is a killer. I did eight weeks without a cheat. See if you beat that lol..


Im on a bulk now mate so the odd cheat won't matter lol


----------



## flinty90

Good cardio session today also blasted some bi's and tri's felt good.. Food been spot on today too. So feeling good...

will do a back session tomorrow...


----------



## flinty90

Morning minnions. Looks like it may be nice weather for us here today. Hope you all have a plan and smash it today.. Have a good one guys and gals x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning minnions. Looks like it may be nice weather for us here today. Hope you all have a plan and smash it today.. Have a good one guys and gals x


Have fun yoof! :beer: x


----------



## flinty90

So i didnt.make.it to gym tonight. Finshed work at half 6 been fcukin murder at side of road today. Drank about 8 litres of water today . Not too.fussed will get in gym tomorrow .. .. Hope you have all had a good day x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> So i didnt.make.it to gym tonight. Finshed work at half 6 been fcukin murder at side of road today. Drank about 8 litres of water today . Not too.fussed will get in gym tomorrow .. .. Hope you have all had a good day x


Properly hot day to be doing that kind of work mate, did well to get the water in. How was food?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Properly hot day to be doing that kind of work mate, did well to get the water in. How was food?


Spot on.mate thanks. Got caught a little.short by finishing late so missed a shake that i have pre gym but im ok now had my meal 6 and just laid on bed chilling out in my pants lol.. So you got all your plan through.from.paul did you ? Are.you excited bro ?


----------



## biglbs

Evening dog!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Evening dog!


Hey bro. How are you ya massive ball of sexual godness x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro. How are you ya massive ball of sexual godness x


You need a shag ,I can tell ya know pmsl

ALL good here mate,crackin on as you saw!

How is everything?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You need a shag ,I can tell ya know pmsl
> 
> ALL good here mate,crackin on as you saw!
> 
> How is everything?


Yes sounding like you have had a new lease.of.beastness to me mate. Im not bad thanks you know the score. Taking that one.date at a time lol.. Im sure things will work out in the end bro.x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Spot on.mate thanks. Got caught a little.short by finishing late so missed a shake that i have pre gym but im ok now had my meal 6 and just laid on bed chilling out in my pants lol.. So you got all your plan through.from.paul did you ? Are.you excited bro ?


Sounds like you've got the routine nailed now mate, impressive given work situation.

Yes mate the plan is in and all the bits I needed are arriving tomorrow so action stations Monday.

Very excited mate, feels great to know that what I'll be doing isn't just my guess work anymore. That's done me fairly well but I'm excited to push on now with proper help.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Yes sounding like you have had a new lease.of.beastness to me mate. Im not bad thanks you know the score. Taking that one.date at a time lol.. Im sure things will work out in the end bro.x


I am 18 again!

Mate I am so glad it is still work in progress for from that comes all things xx


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Been laid awake since quart to four this morning. Obviously something on my mind .not sure what it is though. Anyway last shift before the drive home today so hoping its not a late finish. All food ready to go. If i dont speak before everyone have a great weekend x


----------



## 25434

Morning Sir Flintus...it's thundering and lightening here and the sky is blacker than black...you take care if you are off driving in this weather..have a good weekend..x


----------



## flinty90

Wel been p1ss soqked through already. Machines broke.down and we nowhere near done. Looks like a missed gym session and late home tonight fml..

But on the.brightside it could be worse i could look like @R0BLET .. X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Wel been p1ss soqked through already. Machines broke.down and we nowhere near done. Looks like a missed gym session and late home tonight fml..
> 
> But on the.brightside it could be worse i could look like @R0BLET .. X


That's a sh1tter mate. You still drilling under the road?

Get the shovel and pick out! Lazy cvnt..... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a sh1tter mate. You still drilling under the road?
> 
> Get the shovel and pick out! Lazy cvnt..... :whistling:


Lol if i thought i could get home sooner bro i would do..

Big lesson learned in my life. Never make plans and it reduces stress trying to keep them x


----------



## luther1

Really needed some peace and quiet so thought I'd pop in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Really needed some peace and quiet so thought I'd pop in here


Try Urinals journal mate, more people been in the queen than in there


----------



## Guest

Just bobbing in to say hello mucka, hope alls well.

See works not just a nightmare for us then :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Try Urinals journal mate, more people been in the queen than in there


People have gone in and out of comas in between the transient postings in there


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys. Good session at gym this morning. Weighed in at 239 pounds this morning so thats an 8 pound drop this week which is great. Will stick with diet same for.anotjer week then if i drop a lot again i will up cals a little.. But feeling good at minute lets keep it hard to the floor. Xx


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Just bobbing in to say hello mucka, hope alls well.
> 
> See works not just a nightmare for us then :whistling:


hey big man long time no speak, looking well in avi pal hope your well !!!


----------



## flinty90

Hello misfits hope you all had a good weekend. I spent most of mine laid on my back hungover or asleep lol.. Some of it was pressing dbs too .. Anyway diet back on track for the week will be hitting gym hard again this week. Plenty if cardio and some good lifting . See if i can drop another couple of pounds minimum .. Have a good day guys. Chest session tonight. Basic but to the point of pain... ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hello misfits hope you all had a good weekend. I spent most of mine laid on my back hungover or asleep lol.. Some of it was pressing dbs too .. Anyway diet back on track for the week will be hitting gym hard again this week. Plenty if cardio and some good lifting . See if i can drop another couple of pounds minimum .. Have a good day guys. Chest session tonight. Basic but to the point of pain... ;-)


Morning mate, cheeky weekend pish up eh?! Got to be done now and again. Hope work is kinder this week mate, or the weather at least!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, cheeky weekend pish up eh?! Got to be done now and again. Hope work is kinder this week mate, or the weather at least!


He had a couple of baby chams mate 

Texting me telling me he loved me and wanted my babies, proper pussy :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> He had a couple of baby chams mate
> 
> Texting me telling me he loved me and wanted my babies, proper pussy :lol:


That was before i went out bro lol. In fact thats a text template i have just for you i think we would make lovely babies together... With your lttle waist and my everything else haha x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> That was before i went out bro lol. In fact thats a text template i have just for you i think we would make lovely babies together... With your Massive cock and my tight bum hole haha x


Fixed


----------



## flinty90

Morning you quim sniffers.. Back day today. We have.been put on nights from tonight till end of week. So will have meal 2 in a minute then go gym..

Session will be simple but to annhialation.

Deads

lat pulldowns

seated row

straight arm.pushdowns to finish..

Then 15 mins hiit to end session.. Foods been spot on. Feeling leqner again this week. Deffo losing fat from all over si very happy with how things are going...

Might really concentrate from.next week on bringing arms up a little more. Maybe throw in the 100 rep oly bar curls 3 tiimes per week and see if it helps for a few weeks. I dont normally spend a lit of time on arms cos i was a believer.in not having to. But as the fat sliwly dissapears so is my arms size tbh.. I think there down to 16 1/2 inch at minute but they are getting more arms than fatceps.now..

Hope your all well. Any suggestions for 6 week arm plan welcome.. ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

Mate I love incline DB curls at the moment, really stretches them out.

Enjoy the back session and thanks for the texts an stuff last day or so x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning you quim sniffers.. Back day today. We have.been put on nights from tonight till end of week. So will have meal 2 in a minute then go gym..
> 
> Session will be simple but to annhialation.
> 
> Deads
> 
> lat pulldowns
> 
> seated row
> 
> straight arm.pushdowns to finish..
> 
> Then 15 mins hiit to end session.. Foods been spot on. Feeling leqner again this week. Deffo losing fat from all over si very happy with how things are going...
> 
> Might really concentrate from.next week on bringing arms up a little more. Maybe throw in the 100 rep oly bar curls 3 tiimes per week and see if it helps for a few weeks. I dont normally spend a lit of time on arms cos i was a believer.in not having to. But as the fat sliwly dissapears so is my arms size tbh.. I think there down to 16 1/2 inch at minute but they are getting more arms than fatceps.now..
> 
> Hope your all well. Any suggestions for 6 week arm plan welcome.. ;-)


Go CT fletcher style mate and hit them every session for a few weeks. Just one massive set to failure everytime you go to the gym.


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning you quim sniffers.. Back day today. We have.been put on nights from tonight till end of week. So will have meal 2 in a minute then go gym..
> 
> Session will be simple but to annhialation.
> 
> Deads
> 
> lat pulldowns
> 
> seated row
> 
> straight arm.pushdowns to finish..
> 
> Then 15 mins hiit to end session.. Foods been spot on. Feeling leqner again this week. Deffo losing fat from all over si very happy with how things are going...
> 
> Might really concentrate from.next week on bringing arms up a little more. Maybe throw in the 100 rep oly bar curls 3 tiimes per week and see if it helps for a few weeks. I dont normally spend a lit of time on arms cos i was a believer.in not having to. But as the fat sliwly dissapears so is my arms size tbh.. I think there down to 16 1/2 inch at minute but they are getting more arms than fatceps.now..
> 
> Hope your all well. Any suggestions for 6 week arm plan welcome.. ;-)


Morning mate, glad you're well. I adopted same theory as you for arms in that less is more. However, my tri's are now so far in front of my bi's that I look ridiculous. I've just added biceps into every workout exept legs, just two drop sets of any curling exercise I fancy. No change yet but only a week into it. Be interested to hear what you go with.


----------



## flinty90

Thanks chaps. I dropped in a couple of hammer curl sets to failure after back session today but arms were already fried. Strength just diesnt seem there at minute on back maybe its the low cals really starting to kick in now. But still a solid session just weights not up as they normally are . Deads at end were only at 170 kg and that felt a struggle to be honest for all 3 sets of 12.. Ah well cutting it is so not fussed ..


----------



## TELBOR

Still enough to do damage mate!

Low cals is a head fook ain't it, just keep working till failure as I know you do


----------



## flinty90

Well guys just getting ready to shoot iff for nightshift. Went and did a 55 minute brisk stroll earlier just to add to cardio for day. Feel knackered niw dont know about a shift lol. Speak tomorrow x


----------



## luther1

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Did someone mention having 16.5" arms?

Didn't know Jen posted in here!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Did someone mention having 16.5" arms?
> 
> Didn't know Jen posted in here!


Pmsl, your a cùnt aren't ya


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, your a cùnt aren't ya


I'm actually going to go and measure mine now,prob 15"


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm actually going to go and measure mine now,prob 15"


No way mate, based on your avi

13" at best


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm actually going to go and measure mine now,prob 15"


You wished lol.. I know im slightly embarrased they were nearly 19 inches at beginning of year.. :-( look bigger now though so dunno..


----------



## flinty90

Just to clarify that cold and tensed


----------



## luther1

16" with absolutely no tricep. Prob be 17.5" if I had tri's


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> 16" with absolutely no tricep. Prob be 17.5" if I had tri's


Not too bad then . We could have lied and claimed an extra 3 inches lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Just to clarify that cold and tensed


Still tiny bro, sorry :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Still tiny bro, sorry :lol:


I know lol...


----------



## 25434

Ullo flintus...I've got 13 and a bit inch biceps...hee hee.....I do make up for that by having an absolutely massive rear end though......lol....

hope the night shift goes okay for you...


----------



## biglbs

Mine have dropped an inch in three weeksmg:

Pumping to just under 21 now,lol,on the upside I had veins on triceps today whilst training them!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Mine have dropped an inch in three weeksmg:
> 
> Pumping to just under 21 now,lol,on the upside I had veins on triceps today whilst training them!


We cant all be raving monsters can we :-(.. Anyway im ok they will grow again im sure just rather be getting rid of more fat for now.. Then i build again..


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty...just swooshing by to wish you a good week...x


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning Flinty...just swooshing by to wish you a good week...x


Thanks hun. I could literally feel the wind from your swoooosh lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Thanks hun. I could literally feel the wind from your swoooosh lol x


Can't beat a bit of @Flubs wind in the morning to blow the cobwebs away.... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Good morning guys. Just arrived back in gatwick. Had a blow out weekend this weekend foodwise. Been strict all week just struggle to keep it going through weekend it seems thats all i have to look forwqrd to at minute so fcuk it.. Anyway also cost me a fortune this weekend. Laptop blew up. Cable.for new car they wqnt 200 quid for just to plug an ipod into lol... Trained full body yesterday felt pretty strong (crap food power) lol..

Will be hitting diet hard next two weeks and yes through this weekend aswell. Training will continue to be to failure and cardio will all be hiit based this week.

Sorry not caught up in journals again laptop going down put a stop on that but hoping to be up and running again with a brand new laptop by weekend so will break it in on here lol.. Have a good week my honeybuns x


----------



## flinty90

Ive decided im going to really start getting to grips with logging sessions. And really tracking progression in gym. Not fussed about smashing pbs but deffo wanna make sure im progressing. So log book will be started again and all weights logged. Will stick to compounds and pick an isolation now and again will try a full body routine 3 times per week and see how it goes for a bit...

Will start logging sessions in here to so you can hopefully see progress..


----------



## Richie186

About bloody time too!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> We cant all be raving monsters can we :-(.. Anyway im ok they will grow again im sure just rather be getting rid of more fat for now.. Then i build again..


Any idea how much fat you have shifted mate?

Looking very well!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Ive decided im going to really start getting to grips with logging sessions. And really tracking progression in gym. Not fussed about smashing pbs but deffo wanna make sure im progressing. So log book will be started again and all weights logged. Will stick to compounds and pick an isolation now and again will try a full body routine 3 times per week and see how it goes for a bit...
> 
> Will start logging sessions in here to so you can hopefully see progress..


Me thinks that is a great plan mate,doing it myself twice per week from this wek when time allows!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

luther1 said:


> 16" with absolutely no tricep. Prob be 17.5" if I had tri's


mine would be about 19" if I had bigger muscles.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Any idea how much fat you have shifted mate?
> 
> Looking very well!


No true idea mate. Just going on mirror clothes and tape but its a good bit all over body. Body is wierd still got a gut on me but its smaller but still got full delt seperation veins all over bis and forearms and quads calves etc lol.. But carry all fat on gut and lower back. Its a cnut to shift. ..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No true idea mate. Just going on mirror clothes and tape but its a good bit all over body. Body is wierd still got a gut on me but its smaller but still got full delt seperation veins all over bis and forearms and quads calves etc lol.. But carry all fat on gut and lower back. Its a cnut to shift. ..


Sounds awesome,can yo put a pic up yet?

I have same grief ,arms and legs lost most of fat but the core is slower and has more loose skin than a walrus ,it comes down to the body holding onto insulation on core for as long as it can I think,harping back to stone age lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> No true idea mate. Just going on mirror clothes and tape but its a good bit all over body. Body is wierd still got a gut on me but its smaller but still got full delt seperation veins all over bis and forearms and quads calves etc lol.. But carry all fat on gut and lower back. Its a cnut to shift. ..


Ah I know that feeling, I think once u have been fat, it makes it all that more harder to get in shape, it's surprising what it has probably done to your body and hormones all them years ago. Takes some real effort to reset everything.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Ah I know that feeling, I think once u have been fat, it makes it all that more harder to get in shape, it's surprising what it has probably done to your body and hormones all them years ago. Takes some real effort to reset everything.


Yes mate definitely. Are you managing it mate ?? To a place you can be happy with yourself ?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Sounds awesome,can yo put a pic up yet?
> 
> I have same grief ,arms and legs lost most of fat but the core is slower and has more loose skin than a walrus ,it comes down to the body holding onto insulation on core for as long as it can I think,harping back to stone age lol


Pics in a few weeks mate when im totally happy im getting it right x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate definitely. Are you managing it mate ?? To a place you can be happy with yourself ?


Yeah im getting there i think, its no easy feat, especially when u want to enjoy life and still do the things u enjoy like meals out and drinks with m8s etc, its like plate spinning at times but its definitely worth it.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah im getting there i think, its no easy feat, especially when u want to enjoy life and still do the things u enjoy like meals out and drinks with m8s etc, its like plate spinning at times but its definitely worth it.


This whole game is bloody plate spinning!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> This whole game is bloody plate spinning!


for most of us.... some of the genetically superior can do as they fookin please and look awesome:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> for most of us.... some of the genetically superior can do as they fookin please and look awesome:lol:


like @Breda and @L11 

Diet plays the biggest part for me, just being consistent. Problem is I crave, then guilt kicks in lol Same as everyone else I imagine.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> like @Breda and @L11
> 
> Diet plays the biggest part for me, just being consistent. Problem is I crave, then guilt kicks in lol Same as everyone else I imagine.


Mate diet plays the biggest part for everyone I would think. My genes arent great and I could look a hell of a lot better if I was a bit more strict with my diet


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Mate diet plays the biggest part for everyone I would think. My genes arent great and I could look a hell of a lot better if I was a bit more strict with my diet


wouldnt we all lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Mate diet plays the biggest part for everyone I would think. My genes arent great and I could look a hell of a lot better if I was a bit more strict with my diet


They'll come a point when you'll explode, I can see it..... I also see dead people :lol:

Seriously though, as you look know is great mate.


----------



## flinty90

Rob if we all stopped though cis others thought we looked ok there wouldnt be no more training or diet required lol.. The man in the mirror never thinks he or she is good enough. U could have solid six pack abs. 23 inch arms and be hung like a donkey but i would still want an 8 pack. 24 inch arms and be hung like well me actually lol.. X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Rob if we all stopped though cis others thought we looked ok there wouldnt be no more training or diet required lol.. The man in the mirror never thinks he or she is good enough. U could have solid six pack abs. 23 inch arms and be hung like a donkey but i would still want an 8 pack. 24 inch arms and be hung like well me actually lol.. X


Defo agree mate, always want more and always wanted it yesterday !

You have a tiny cockle, couldn't feel it anyway :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Defo agree mate, always want more and always wanted it yesterday !
> 
> You have a tiny cockle, couldn't feel it anyway :lol:


Thats because you a55hole is the size of a sewerage pipe x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Thats because you a55hole is the size of a sewerage pipe x


Correct 

Had 8 shíts yesterday lol


----------



## flinty90

Morning sausage jockeys hope your alright...

Chest session last night.

Flies to.warm up and.some rc stuff

Incline db press 5 sets 10 reps

27.5,30,35,40, 27.5kg tut

pec deck 5 sets 10 reps

50,70,80,93,60kg tut

seated chest press slight decline 3 sets 10 reps

60,80,91kg stack

standing plate squeezes 3 sets 10 reps

5,5,5 kg plate

tricep pushdowns 3 sets to failure

15 mins hiit on stepper

job done. Chest felt massive and full..


----------



## flinty90

Zero comments phew i must be good....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Zero comments phew i must be good....


Your a c.unt 

How's that :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Your a c.unt
> 
> How's that :lol:


I will take your cnut and raise it to a your a skinny cnut x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I will take your cnut and raise it to a your a skinny cnut x


OUCH!

You hit me where it hurts


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> OUCH!
> 
> You hit me where it hurts


????? Your wallet x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ????? Your wallet x


That's constantly hurt!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> That's constantly filled with moths!


Corrected x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Corrected x


Agreed. You know i don't carry cash


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> OUCH!
> 
> You hit me where it hurts


Mangina??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mangina??


Yes, the good old inverted penis


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes, the good old inverted penis


?? Luther ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ?? Luther ??


Nah, not the 13st wannabe


----------



## flinty90

Cashews or walnuts that is the question


----------



## Richie186

Almonds.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Cashews or walnuts that is the question


Currently eating cashews and brazils - cheeky I know


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Currently eating cashews and brazils - cheeky I know


Mmmm love.cashews but fancied a change. Love brazils too greqt fat levels in them bad boys... Expensive.though ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Mmmm love.cashews but fancied a change. Love brazils too greqt fat levels in them bad boys... Expensive.though ??


Yeah they are but as luck would have it Tpw sell them


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah they are but as luck would have it Tpw sell them


Lol always workin hey ginge lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Lol always workin hey ginge lol x


Pmsl you know what I meant


----------



## flinty90

Morning c0cknockers.. Hopefully get done and back home today  ... Then bristol next week .. X


----------



## flinty90

Hamster said:


> Morning.
> 
> I just arrived for a peruse at your journal.....co?knocker!


Great to have you here. Well not have you but see you ;-)...

Unfortunately got squits and sickness this morning. Bloody great hey.. :-(

i darent fart or it will be brown pant city in here lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Great to have you here. Well not have you but see you ;-)...
> 
> Unfortunately got squits and sickness this morning. Bloody great hey.. :-(
> 
> i darent fart or it will be brown pant city in here lol...


Turkey mince pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol, I have the opposite problem today, can feel the pressure building already! :scared:


----------



## flinty90

hey guys, well got home early sorted new laptop out, rang to sort phone out for repair still not eaten anything since breakfast but feeling a little better stomach wise now i will make some chicken and a bit of pasta ...

got to go work in yard tomorrow then got a big leg session tomorrow night looking forward to that will log !!

hope you all have had a good day i will have a gander round forums now i got a laptop again and im home lol...

have a good evening ya mass monsters of mayhem X


----------



## TELBOR

Penis breath.

Just saying


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Penis breath.
> 
> Just saying


Try mouthwash :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning twàt features 

Text me dude cos I have a busy day and I still have those two 15" dildos I need to give you :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning twàt features
> 
> Text me dude cos I have a busy day and I still have those two 15" dildos I need to give you :lol:


Too small for you now I hear:whistling::laugh:


----------



## flinty90

evening guys.. been doing a busy bit of running around for a day or so..

anyway legs friday evening fcukin brill session

Squats

5 sets 20 reps only went up to 120 kg but all a2g really slow negatives then power up just before lockout (killer and training partner was sick)

laying ham curls

4 sets 20 reps

high step lunges holding dbs

2 sets 15 reps per leg

leg extensions

20 reps then 15,12,10,8,6 then 10 partial all slow and pauses at bottom pyramiding up in weight ..

calf raises

3 sets 20 with 10 high partial 10 low partials on 2nd and 3rd sets

legs hammered....


----------



## flinty90

upper body this morning with my female training partner (not rob) lol...

chest

incline DB press

10,10,12

back

romanian deads

10,10,10

shoulders

seated db press

10,10,10

back

lat pulldown supersetted with rope pulls

10,10,10 followed by 100 metre rope pulls in 20 second time limits

shoulders

side lateral raises

10,10,10

chest

pec deck

10,10,10

2 sets of bi's and tri's 20 rep sets

abolutely in bits tonight from them 2 sessions, really enjoyed it weight creeped up slightly but diets not been really tight this week but overall still lost 5 pounds in last 2 weeks so im happy with that especially after the weekend lapses with a few beers and a bit of crappy treats !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Penis breath.
> 
> Just saying


sunday sometime mate i will arrange to pick up from you if you like X


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys..

My fcukin body is packing up lol gese my legs dont want to play ball.. i feel like i need to attach rope to my limbs and have someone control me like a puppet...

anyway rest day today, thinking of going to pictures to watch grown ups 2 , i might even clean the car if weather stays ok ..

have a good day folks back to bristol tomorrow for the week for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys..
> 
> My fcukin body is packing up lol gese my legs dont want to play ball.. i feel like i need to attach rope to my limbs and have someone control me like a puppet...
> 
> anyway rest day today, thinking of going to pictures to watch grown ups 2 , i might even clean the car if weather stays ok ..
> 
> have a good day folks back to bristol tomorrow for the week for me


Morning matey, lol got to love that feeling! Leg session looked sickening, 20 rep squats aren't to be sniffed at!

Sofa based day for me mainly today other than going out for lunch with inlaws.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning matey, lol got to love that feeling! Leg session looked sickening, 20 rep squats aren't to be sniffed at!
> 
> Sofa based day for me mainly today other than going out for lunch with inlaws.


yes even at lower weights it was brutal mate..

hows your first week or so been mate you settling into it all ok !!

obviously your first few weeks will be an adjustment period so paul can see how you respond to stuff etc.. but in your heart and mind do you think your going to stick it mate ??


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Legs for me today, you can keep the 20 rep squats though, I'll be sticking with 8 to 15 rep range. Lol

Have a good day mate. ????


----------



## Richie186

Don't ask me why ???? Appeared there, I have no idea lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes even at lower weights it was brutal mate..
> 
> hows your first week or so been mate you settling into it all ok !!
> 
> obviously your first few weeks will be an adjustment period so paul can see how you respond to stuff etc.. but in your heart and mind do you think your going to stick it mate ??


Yeah been good mate, just end of second week now so as you say just settling in to it but I am really enjoying it at the moment.

I like not having to think about diet at all and with Pauls strategy of a cheat window each week I'm not struggling to stick to it.

Will be fun when we start on a cycle but Thats a while off yet. Keen to do a few months natty to set myself up really well for a cycle and doing it with Pauls guidance will make it a lot more effective Im sure.


----------



## flinty90

Hi guys. Feeling totally letdown by myself again after a weekend of beer and crap food again. Seems like i cant grasp routine when i get to weekend. Just feels like bieng away all week doing this job my weekend is only chance of a bit of comfort and definitely socialising i get. So restricting myself hasnt felt like an option. But now its getting to point that its hindering progress. Iknow i gotta get a grip again but really am struggling to do it.. Through week is fine. But weekends are becoming a nightnare for ne heeeeeeeelp !!!!


----------



## flinty90

I dont wanna be super ripped just to say. But i really dont want to admit to myself im always going to be a tubby cnut with love handles.. The only two things on my body i hate :-(


----------



## Richie186

Know how you feel bro. Feel like its all you've got to look forward too when you work your spuds off all week, to then go home and carry on with the same eating routine seems a bit mundane. I think it's about breaking the habit tbh. One or two good clean weekends is all that's needed I think to break the habit. It's fcuking hard though! Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hi guys. Feeling totally letdown by myself again after a weekend of beer and crap food again. Seems like i cant grasp routine when i get to weekend. Just feels like bieng away all week doing this job my weekend is only chance of a bit of comfort and definitely socialising i get. So restricting myself hasnt felt like an option. But now its getting to point that its hindering progress. Iknow i gotta get a grip again but really am struggling to do it.. Through week is fine. But weekends are becoming a nightnare for ne heeeeeeeelp !!!!


It's no surprise mate given your weeks are pretty shyte at the moment with work and being away from home etc. Speak to Dave and see what he suggests. Might be able to do some damage limitation by giving you a couple of windows over the weekend to go nuts but either side of that is as per usual.


----------



## flinty90

Yeah your both.spot on. I sometimes just feel like i.dont feel bad enough body wise to change habits. But then i will.get times im really down about it. Its not like im asking much lol just fcukin love handles gone wod make.me 90 % happy. But i know they will probably.be.last things.to.go. I just in one of them moods where.i question wether i am able.to commit to this enough to get there. And tbh.at minute i.dont feel i can. I feel like its just getting on top of me more and more and thats the reason.each weekend becomes.more and more important to make my.own and fcuk all the diet sh1t off.. Ahwell the mind of a fat cnut hey lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Yeah your both.spot on. I sometimes just feel like i.dont feel bad enough body wise to change habits. But then i will.get times im really down about it. Its not like im asking much lol just fcukin love handles gone wod make.me 90 % happy. But i know they will probably.be.last things.to.go. I just in one of them moods where.i question wether i am able.to commit to this enough to get there. And tbh.at minute i.dont feel i can. I feel like its just getting on top of me more and more and thats the reason.each weekend becomes.more and more important to make my.own and fcuk all the diet sh1t off.. Ahwell the mind of a fat cnut hey lol..


Fùck beating yourself up over a few beers mate, it's a few weekends you've had a beer.

You've been dieting and training hard for a good 12 moths so its not like you haven't earned it.

Pick yourself up, dust it off and do what you need to do to get into a better place.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Fùck beating yourself up over a few beers mate, it's a few weekends you've had a beer.
> 
> You've been dieting and training hard for a good 12 moths so its not like you haven't earned it.
> 
> Pick yourself up, dust it off and do what you need to do to get into a better place.


i have lost the way bro. I dont know how to make myself be motivated by it all.. I wished i did.


----------



## flinty90

And i know that sounds truly negative but its how i feel.. Im sick of hearing myself think it .. Maybe im depressed properky depressed not just feeling down for a hour ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> And i know that sounds truly negative but its how i feel.. Im sick of hearing myself think it .. Maybe im depressed properky depressed not just feeling down for a hour ..


You know as well as I do, far more important things in life than this hobby mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i have lost the way bro. I dont know how to make myself be motivated by it all.. I wished i did.


All the people who go through a comp prep or a long transformation process have times like this mate, It's perfectly normal from what I can see. What makes somebody different is accepting it as a bad moment, picking yourself back up and pressing on again because the end goal is more important to you than a short term blip.

Only you can make that decision though buddy no amount of motivation by us will make any difference. It's your shout.

Speak to Dave and unload on him, Thats what he's there for and from reading his journal it seems he has his bad times as well so am sure will be able to offer some first hand experience.


----------



## flinty90

Im not with Dave anymore but yes i deffo need to make a decision x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Im not with Dave anymore but yes i deffo need to make a decision x


Oh sorry, didn't realise.

You know how often I used to question myself mate and if it was all worth the effort etc. It does come and go, for me anyway. Ultimately if you want to take some time out from the strictness and just enjoy life a bit more and enjoy your time in the gym with less pressure on yourself then do it. There's no deadline for your goals, it takes as long as it takes but if you want to get there enough then you will. If not well then so be it, that's up to you. Nobody is going to say you've let yourself down or sh1t like that because we all know that this is hard graft and the fact is that many of us might not stick it through because of that.

You've been dieting for a long time now so maybe a rest is a good idea, take a while off, don't go mental and undo everything but maybe relax things a bit and don't worry about it. Might bounce back better than ever.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh sorry, didn't realise.
> 
> You know how often I used to question myself mate and if it was all worth the effort etc. It does come and go, for me anyway. Ultimately if you want to take some time out from the strictness and just enjoy life a bit more and enjoy your time in the gym with less pressure on yourself then do it. There's no deadline for your goals, it takes as long as it takes but if you want to get there enough then you will. If not well then so be it, that's up to you. Nobody is going to say you've let yourself down or sh1t like that because we all know that this is hard graft and the fact is that many of us might not stick it through because of that.
> 
> You've been dieting for a long time now so maybe a rest is a good idea, take a while off, don't go mental and undo everything but maybe relax things a bit and don't worry about it. Might bounce back better than ever.


Thanks mate for your words... Repped..


----------



## Davey666

Hope you start feeling better mate. Just start thinking of positive things to help stop you feeling down.

And get in they gym.


----------



## flinty90

afternoon guys..

well bristol last week no gym until this morning but boy did i make up for it..

obviously down last week and food was not great i was told to take a week off so i did...

i have decided to ease myself back in slowly so i will plan just a 5 week at a time goal at minute this takes me up to the start of the hockey season, i have decided im going to go back and play hockey this year i can take up some pent up aggression out without getting arrested lol...

did an upper body session today basic and hard but i can feel every bit right now

diet next week will be based on about 2700 cals per day

i have about 3 different days worked out that are easy for me to manage on side of a motorway each day , yes looking at it not absolutely ideal but still whole foods and shakes just to get my macros in, its manageable for me and i will more likely stick to plan..

im going to be smashing cardio for this first 5 weeks to get me match fit, but i will be training upper and lower body split over weekends just to keep weights ticking over.. not expecting miracles but if i can maintain weights at minute i will be happy..

weighed in today i have only put half a pound back on this week so considering that was pretty good really..

Session today was

Shoulders

seated db press 3 x 10 reps up to 35 kg dbs

back

deadlifts 3 x 10 reps up to 180 kg

chest

incline db press 3 x 10 reps all at max 36 kg dbs

back

wide grip assisted pull ups 3 x 10 reps

chest

pec deck 3 x 10 reps up to 105 kg

shoulders

face pulls 3 x 10 reps up to 45kg

tricep rope pushdowns 3 x 20 reps

bicep curls plus hammer curls 3 x 15 reps of each

job done...

will do lower body on monday morning 

hope your all ok guys, will be back determined and on it from monday , going to still relax a little with food and drink over this weekend but then we are a go.. will write diet in here not everyday but when i have the 3 alternative days i will write plan 1 2 or 3 ...

enjoy your weekend my babys X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> afternoon guys..
> 
> well bristol last week no gym until this morning but boy did i make up for it..
> 
> obviously down last week and food was not great i was told to take a week off so i did...
> 
> i have decided to ease myself back in slowly so i will plan just a 5 week at a time goal at minute this takes me up to the start of the hockey season, i have decided im going to go back and play hockey this year i can take up some pent up aggression out without getting arrested lol...
> 
> did an upper body session today basic and hard but i can feel every bit right now
> 
> diet next week will be based on about 2700 cals per day
> 
> i have about 3 different days worked out that are easy for me to manage on side of a motorway each day , yes looking at it not absolutely ideal but still whole foods and shakes just to get my macros in, its manageable for me and i will more likely stick to plan..
> 
> im going to be smashing cardio for this first 5 weeks to get me match fit, but i will be training upper and lower body split over weekends just to keep weights ticking over.. not expecting miracles but if i can maintain weights at minute i will be happy..
> 
> weighed in today i have only put half a pound back on this week so considering that was pretty good really..
> 
> Session today was
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> seated db press 3 x 10 reps up to 35 kg dbs
> 
> back
> 
> deadlifts 3 x 10 reps up to 180 kg
> 
> chest
> 
> incline db press 3 x 10 reps all at max 36 kg dbs
> 
> back
> 
> wide grip assisted pull ups 3 x 10 reps
> 
> chest
> 
> pec deck 3 x 10 reps up to 105 kg
> 
> shoulders
> 
> face pulls 3 x 10 reps up to 45kg
> 
> tricep rope pushdowns 3 x 20 reps
> 
> bicep curls plus hammer curls 3 x 15 reps of each
> 
> job done...
> 
> will do lower body on monday morning
> 
> hope your all ok guys, will be back determined and on it from monday , going to still relax a little with food and drink over this weekend but then we are a go.. will write diet in here not everyday but when i have the 3 alternative days i will write plan 1 2 or 3 ...
> 
> enjoy your weekend my babys X


Glad you're back in the game, sounding more positive.

Really big session too, the break must of done you good and given you a chance to recharge. All good mate.


----------



## Milky

Glad to see your back into it mate but for me what makes it ten times worse is putting yourself under pressure to do it.

I feel like l look like l have never trained and you know what l couldn't give a flying fu*k.. and until l do wont be beating myself up.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate 

It nicely summed up your text "fùcked" lol

Enjoy rest of the long weekend mate x


----------



## flinty90

cheers boys....

off out on mountain bike in a bit for a hour blast around, should get the blood pumping lol...

really aching today upper body wise so all good ...

will be doing lower body in morning , cant wait actually

have a good day people off to wash and vacuum car out lol.. Rock and Roll


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys. Had a great day today. Gym this morning for a leg session. Was great.. Then walked up to a local show this afternoon it was about 7 miles all in. Legs were in bits lol. Deffo gonna feel that tomorrow.. X hope you have all had a good bank hol weekend.


----------



## flinty90

Legs session ..

Stretching and some very low bodyweight squats to warm up

Squats 6 sets 20 reps

Weighted lunges up onto box 3 sets 12 reps each leg

Ham curls 3 sets 20 reps

Leg extensions 3 sets 20 reps

Calf raises 3 sets 20 reps.

10 mins hiit on a spin bike fcuked

7 mile walk

Legs smashed now.

Off back to bristol tomorrow for a week . Taking mountain bike for cardio sessions everyday.

Diet sorted and easy to maintain in my situation

Cals at around 2500 - 2700 per day prote above 240 g per day on all days then a mix of fats and carbs for other options some days bieng higher fats. Some days higher carbs..

Time for this warrior to crack the whip for 5 weeks x


----------



## flinty90

Morning fcuktards. On way to bristol booooo.. Legs feel like two lumps of lead today lol. Im sure 8 hours of pipe weldings gonna make them feel better lol. Not !!..

Bit of advice needed (serious). Tight hamstring right up into glute area any good stretches you recommend to hit that area almost under a55 cheek. Normal ham stretch dont seem to hit the area ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning fcuktards. On way to bristol booooo.. Legs feel like two lumps of lead today lol. Im sure 8 hours of pipe weldings gonna make them feel better lol. Not !!..
> 
> Bit of advice needed (serious). Tight hamstring right up into glute area any good stretches you recommend to hit that area almost under a55 cheek. Normal ham stretch dont seem to hit the area ??




That seemed to always help me from footie days mate. I'm sure you know this from Hockey etc.

Get stretching!!


----------



## Mingster

Hang in there Flints.

When the going gets tough...

...Kick it in the balls and stomp all over the fcuker

You can do it because you are doing it:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Hey you lot.. Or at least one of ya lol. Cardio going best it can this week

Diets been apot on @R0BLET keeping me in check daily to keep

Focused on it. Sorted out a decent mini circuit i can do in hotel room with press ups sit ups. Planks front and side raises. Rear delts tris and bis all with bodyweight and resistance band. Just keeps me loose and

Squeezing properly i actually get a decent pump out of it all..

Cardio this week has just been brisk walking everynight and obviuosly

Me pick heavy things up at work lol...

Raining here now that always makes job more interesting haha . Speak soon guys ..


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys.. back from bristol , going to have a chillout tonight a nice jacket spud and some homemade chilli , then gym tomorrow to get an upper body session smashed in...

see what this weeks weigh in is saying in morning too.. feel pretty good today so end of week 1 and all good so far...

have a good weekend guys !!


----------



## flinty90

upper body session this morning ... changed things up a bit stuck to a weight and did sets of 20 reps with it . if i achieved al 3 sets of 20 i will up weight next time, if not i will stay n same weight until all 3 sets are achieved ...

session was great just about wiped me out tbh really made each rep count and just didnt worry too much about weights

Back

assisted pull ups

3 x 20 reps 20 , 15,13 achieved need to work on these but boy i can feel the benefits over lat pulldowns

chest

pec deck

3 x 20 reps at 86 kg all reps and sets achieved

shoulders

side lateral raises

3 x 20 reps at 8 kg all reps achieved

Back

deadlifts

3 x 20 reps at 100 kg all reps achieved

chest

db chest press

3 x 20 reps at 30kg all reps achieved (just)

shoulders

db shoulder press

3 x 20 reps at 20 kg dbs 20,15,14 i was falling to pieces by now

tricep dips

2 x 20 reps then 1 set 20 pushdowns

bicep curls

3 sets 20 reps at 36 kg 20,16,15 reps achieved

absolutely in bits

cheers guys !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plenty of volume there matr, good to switch things up from going max weights all the time. Joints will thank you for it too.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Plenty of volume there matr, good to switch things up from going max weights all the time. Joints will thank you for it too.


yes mate its nice to just use the weight for what its meant rather than hurting everything else aswell ... chest felt like hot nives under muscles it was awesome really !!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys and gals. Trust you all had a good weekend.

Trained legs yesterday good session again keeping higher volume

Just seems to be really making more of a difference im liking it tbh..

Weighted lunges

3 x20 reps

Squats

5x20 reps

Leg extensions

3x20 reps

Ham curls

3x20 reps

Calf raises

3x20 reps then bw raises whilst partner did her weighted reps.. pumped to hell

Legs getting really veiny now shins calves and quads getting veins all over them so

Feeling good...

Got bike with me again this week so cardio all week will be biking everyday

Training again saturday and sunday ..

Speak later warriors x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nicely done flinty, good to see you're enjoying it again, can't beat some veinage


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done flinty, good to see you're enjoying it again, can't beat some veinage


Yes mate enjoying the gym again and just having a plan with life in general and bieng able to maintain its making me feel a lot better about stuff..

Feeling like for first time im actually getting a balance in life


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate enjoying the gym again and just having a plan with life in general and bieng able to maintain its making me feel a lot better about stuff..
> 
> Feeling like for first time im actually getting a balance in life


Excellent mate, good to hear, very important not to lose sight of what is actually important in our lives


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate enjoying the gym again and just having a plan with life in general and bieng able to maintain its making me feel a lot better about stuff..
> 
> Feeling like for first time im actually getting a balance in life


Good to see you back on the horse mate!


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys just a quick one. Diets been on point this week again approx 2700 cals per day . Been getting plenty of cardio in on mountain bike. Cant wait to get in gym tomorrow and rip it up lol...


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys just a quick one. Diets been on point this week again approx 2700 cals per day . Been getting plenty of cardio in on mountain bike. Cant wait to get in gym tomorrow and rip it up lol...


Sounds good mate. What are you training tomorrow?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sounds good mate. What are you training tomorrow?


Upper body tomorrow mate.. Its a killer lol..


----------



## 25434

Hey Flintus..happy weekend to ya..x


----------



## TELBOR

That is all.


----------



## flinty90

trained this morning guys , was going to do an upper body routine but the person im training i have changed her routine so dropped into her routine today

basically did a chest / tris session

incline db chest press

10 sets x 10 reps all with same weight 26 kg dbs .. managed them all at a push just dropped off last 2 reps in last set so will up to 28 kg dbs next week and go again see where i fall short

pec deck

3x 15 reps @ 90kg

tricep pushdowns

3 x 15 reps @ 65 kg

10 mins hiit on rower

hammered ...

chest and tris pumped to bits...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> trained this morning guys , was going to do an upper body routine but the person im training i have changed her routine so dropped into her routine today
> 
> basically did a chest / tris session
> 
> incline db chest press
> 
> 10 sets x 10 reps all with same weight 26 kg dbs .. managed them all at a push just dropped off last 2 reps in last set so will up to 28 kg dbs next week and go again see where i fall short
> 
> pec deck
> 
> 3x 15 reps @ 90kg
> 
> tricep pushdowns
> 
> 3 x 15 reps @ 65 kg
> 
> 10 mins hiit on rower
> 
> hammered ...
> 
> chest and tris pumped to bits...


Good work mate, 10 sets at 10 reps sounds a killer. I know how you roll on that shít!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate, 10 sets at 10 reps sounds a killer. I know how you roll on that shít!!


all super slow and touch down on front delts bro with a couple of second hold at bottom.. really pounded mate will take ya through it when we train together again someday lol :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> all super slow and touch down on front delts bro with a couple of second hold at bottom.. really pounded mate will take ya through it when we train together again someday lol :tongue:


Yeah I thought it'd be that style mate, the unforgiving style lol

Yeah we will.... when you join DW


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> all super slow and touch down on front delts bro with a couple of second hold at bottom.. really pounded mate will take ya through it when we train together again someday lol :tongue:


It's a killer getting into that rep range. I've been doing Jim Wendler's 100 rep challenge. **** me, I'm sore!


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys quick update. Lost 3 pounds last week so happy that the 3 days food regime i have is doing its job. Been hammering biike aswell will do same this week and report back. Shoulders saturday same style as chest. Cant wait.. Deadlifts session sunday. All providing of course i get home from bristol this weekend. Might be a straight through working job but will know more later in week.. The things i have to put up with sometimes fcuks me off... But i shall keep perservering. !! X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys quick update. Lost 3 pounds last week so happy that the 3 days food regime i have is doing its job. Been hammering biike aswell will do same this week and report back. Shoulders saturday same style as chest. Cant wait.. Deadlifts session sunday. All providing of course i get home from bristol this weekend. Might be a straight through working job but will know more later in week.. The things i have to put up with sometimes fcuks me off... But i shall keep perservering. !! X


FFS, you serious? That's pretty crap mate.

Do what you can mate, keep smashing the bike and hopefully you'll get home this weekend.


----------



## Mingster

Lots of reps in here. Sounds painful lol. I'll stick to my sets of one, I think


----------



## TELBOR

Update of flinty's penis.... i mean legs


----------



## flinty90

Cheers bob. Pics never look as good as you feel they look in person dammit


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Cheers bob. Pics never look as good as you feel they look in person dammit


Like i said mate, can defo see the shape and good mass.

Calfs coming round too, try and get a pic of those bad boys from behind. I know they hefty fookers!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Cheers bob. Pics never look as good as you feel they look in person dammit


True that!

Clearly decent lumps of muscle on those pins though mate


----------



## biglbs

Looking good in these pics you hunk of unxciousness ,well done on the leg progress,reps sent...


----------



## 25434

Flinteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...your legs look greaaaaat mister...fab quads there...whoot......


----------



## flinty90

Thanks guys means a lot coming from you beasts..


----------



## Richie186

Good work on the legs mate. Looking good


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Good work on the legs mate. Looking good


thanks mate keep on plodding !!!


----------



## flinty90

evening guys, finished job at bristol today. off to shrewsbury for next few weeks DOH !!

i have gotta say looking forward to shoulders session tomorrow then back on sunday .. diets been good all week so pretty happy with that, been a busy week so biking to work and back i have missed a couple of times but done at least 5 journeys this week, cardio levels are definitely getting better but legs are still really pumping to fcuk after 10 minutes etc..

will log the session tomorrow but based on same 10 x 10 as chest for compound movement !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Reps owed mate, fair play good quads and look pretty lean too!


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Reps owed mate, fair play good quads and look pretty lean too!


thanks mate wish i was as lean as you though  like i say its just my gut that seems impossible for me to shift lol... legs arms delts etc all feel lean but gut and lower back fcukin getting on my teets lol !!! you deffo show me though it can be done even from my size bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate wish i was as lean as you though  like i say its just my gut that seems impossible for me to shift lol... legs arms delts etc all feel lean but gut and lower back fcukin getting on my teets lol !!! you deffo show me though it can be done even from my size bro :thumbup1:


Always last places to go and first to pile on for us mate  you'll get there I know it, if you're still finding time to progress during difficult periods of work can't wait to see what you do when you get some decent time to put into it!

Us former fatties are made of stern stuff 

The cycling will be doing you good, I enjoy a good bike ride but always get a numb "lower half" from sitting on those horrid little seats lol.


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Always last places to go and first to pile on for us mate  you'll get there I know it, if you're still finding time to progress during difficult periods of work can't wait to see what you do when you get some decent time to put into it!
> 
> Us former fatties are made of stern stuff
> 
> The cycling will be doing you good, I enjoy a good bike ride but always get a numb "lower half" from sitting on those horrid little seats lol.


well i bought a fcukin sofa for my bike lol its a big gel seat so never get that problem especially with my ample butt cushioning system lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Up early got a busy day.

Just taking my mate to train station this morning

Then off to gym to slam some boulders to bits.. Cant wait

Will log session in a bit. Oats and protein time. And i need a shave

Looking like fcukin david bellamy at minute lol...

Have a great day you lot ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Up early got a busy day.
> 
> Just taking my mate to train station this morning
> 
> Then off to gym to slam some boulders to bits.. Cant wait
> 
> Will log session in a bit. Oats and protein time. And i need a shave
> 
> Looking like fcukin david bellamy at minute lol...
> 
> Have a great day you lot ;-)


Have a good weekend buddy


----------



## TELBOR

Lol you did look rather hairy on that pic yesterday 

Hope boulders was all good!!


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders session this morning short and sweet but really hit the spot was pushed for time today

Warmed up with stretches and light db work

seated DB shoulder press

10 sets x 10 reps all done at 18 kg dbs. will go up next session as i just about achieved all reps and sets without hassle, last few reps in last 4 sets were starting to get hard work but still did it...

rear facepulls

3 sets 15 reps

side lateral raises

3 sets 15 reps

db shrugs

3 sets 15 reps

then did some biceps incline seated curls 2 sets 15 reps

1 set standing hammer curls 15 reps

job done, didnt have ime for hiit

good session shoulders burning and felt good 

good evening all !!!


----------



## flinty90

afternoon guys.. starting to think this journals a bit of a dead donkey tbh but.. trained chest this morning

warmed up usual

CHEST

incline db press 10 x 10 @ 26 kg dbs. did all reps and all sets managed 15 reps on last set so will go up in weight next session and reassess

pec dec

3 x 15 reps @ 90kg

cable crossovers low pulley chest press

1 set 15 reps

tricep pushdowns

3 x 20 reps

hiit on stepper after

job done

good session will do back tomorrow !!!

had a crap week food wise , zero cardio all week and eaten what the fcuk i wanted , only had 3 protein shakes all week..

put 6 pounds in weight on but im not bothered. just readjust when i can be ar5ed and see how i go from there...

enjoy rest of weekend guys !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Alright flinty


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> Alright flinty


lol yeah im alright mate im just sulking cos i feel unloved and no one seems to come here anymore theres not enough gay talk and pumping each other from behind to attract anyone anymore.. ah well i will just plod to myself ...

how are you doin big man


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah im alright mate im just sulking cos i feel unloved and no one seems to come here anymore theres not enough gay talk and pumping each other from behind to attract anyone anymore.. ah well i will just plod to myself ...
> 
> how are you doin big man


I still have love for u flintus


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah im alright mate im just sulking cos i feel unloved and no one seems to come here anymore theres not enough gay talk and pumping each other from behind to attract anyone anymore.. ah well i will just plod to myself ...
> 
> how are you doin big man


Thats cos you only post in here once a week you big flaccid pork sword.

How's the change from heavier weights to more volume going? Gvt style is good I find but not for too long


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah im alright mate im just sulking cos i feel unloved and no one seems to come here anymore theres not enough gay talk and pumping each other from behind to attract anyone anymore.. ah well i will just plod to myself ...
> 
> how are you doin big man


Post some pics get your gay subscribers back lol

Im good thanks though a little tired today .


----------



## TELBOR

Stop sulking and keep eating whatever you fancy , pics of that burger would be good!!

:beer:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thats cos you only post in here once a week you big flaccid pork sword.
> 
> How's the change from heavier weights to more volume going? Gvt style is good I find but not for too long


some of us have fcukin busy jobs and lives lol... cant all sit round stroking each other off all day everyday .. 

and just cos i only post once a week you get 50 pages in your journal if your on fcukin holiday pmsl !!!

i love gvt its tearing me some good fibres bro. if i could get to grips with diet and train more than once or twice per week i would be fcukin lookin mint. but i dont , i cant so fcuk it one per week is all ya get X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I still have love for u flintus


first time you been in here for months lol x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Stop sulking and keep eating whatever you fancy , pics of that burger would be good!!
> 
> :beer:


sulking cos my gym partner fcuked off to another gym without me :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sulking cos my gym partner fcuked off to another gym without me :sad:


Lunny? Scumbag lol

I know you'll come across the road soon mate :beer:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> first time you been in here for months lol x


Same as u then lol x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lunny? Scumbag lol
> 
> I know you'll come across the road soon mate :beer:


fcukin lunny is a godsend you cnut its you thats fcuked off.. and now i must follow you like a lapdog


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fcukin lunny is a godsend you cnut its you thats fcuked off.. and now i must follow you like a lapdog


Lol, it was a pants gym and full of cùnts


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it was a pants gym and full of cùnts


it had weights and we could still get a good workout done.. its not full of cnuts now you have gone to DW lol x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> it had weights and we could still get a good workout done.. its not full of cnuts now you have gone to DW lol x


Lol well I just didn't like it 

Remember the twàts asked me to leave for wearing reebok bottoms and told you to fùck off with training in pairs lol


----------



## flinty90

Back session yesterday

Deadlifts

10x10 @ 100 kg. Managed ok back pumped to hell. But will go up in weight next session. Definitely hardest 10 x 10

Of all sessions to date.

Pull ups

3x 15 reps

Straight arm pullwowns

1 set 15 reps to finish

Biceps

3x15 reps

Back bent double today really feels like iron.

Put 6 pound in weight back on last week with my fcuk it approach. Back tight

On diet this week and biking again

Have a good one guys x


----------



## Mingster

Morning Flints


----------



## biglbs

Nice session mate,impressed by chins,i can do one ya know!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning you bearded clam, nice session there mate, 10x10 deads at 100kg sounds like back pump hell! lol.

Good plan on diet and the bike. Eyes on the prize!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nice session mate,impressed by chins,i can do one ya know!!! :lol:


That cos you pull the bar down to you once and bend it? lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> That cos you pull the bar down to you once and bend it? lol


Oh that's why it looked like that pmsl,ya nutter! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning you bearded clam, nice session there mate, 10x10 deads at 100kg sounds like back pump hell! lol.
> 
> Good plan on diet and the bike. Eyes on the prize!


Bearded clam PMSL


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Back session yesterday
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 10x10 @ 100 kg. Managed ok back pumped to hell. But will go up in weight next session. Definitely hardest 10 x 10
> 
> Of all sessions to date.
> 
> Pull ups
> 
> 3x 15 reps
> 
> Straight arm pullwowns
> 
> 1 set 15 reps to finish
> 
> Biceps
> 
> 3x15 reps
> 
> Back bent double today really feels like iron.
> 
> Put 6 pound in weight back on last week with my fcuk it approach. Back tight
> 
> On diet this week and biking again
> 
> Have a good one guys x


10x10 on deads!! Top man.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Nice session mate,impressed by chins,i can do one ya know!!! :lol:


Assisted chins mate otherwise id be hanging like a retarded bat lol.. X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Assisted chins mate otherwise id be hanging like a retarded bat lol.. X


:lol:You can borrow my forklift next time mate:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> :lol:You can borrow my forklift next time mate:laugh:


Lol cheeky. Not quite that assisted. Maybe a pump pallet truck lol..


----------



## flinty90

Laid here at 2am wide awake for some reason. Peeing me off

Im sure it doesnt help changing beds 3 times over space of four days

. Anyway food today all been clean and about 3000 cals. Finished with a

Juicy steak and jacket spud...

Back and chest from weekend have really got big doms feeling i like it.

Loving the 10x10 on the main compounds with the little extras worked in

around them. Fcukin killer sessions really to say weights have dropped a lot .

Starting to really use the weigjt properly so will only get better and heavier

quickly i think. Log book improving each session and i am loving the easy

trackeability of the way im doing it now... will see how we continue


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Laid here at 2am wide awake for some reason. Peeing me off
> 
> Im sure it doesnt help changing beds 3 times over space of four days
> 
> . Anyway food today all been clean and about 3000 cals. Finished with a
> 
> Juicy steak and jacket spud...
> 
> Back and chest from weekend have really got big doms feeling i like it.
> 
> Loving the 10x10 on the main compounds with the little extras worked in
> 
> around them. Fcukin killer sessions really to say weights have dropped a lot .
> 
> Starting to really use the weigjt properly so will only get better and heavier
> 
> quickly i think. Log book improving each session and i am loving the easy
> 
> trackeability of the way im doing it now... will see how we continue


Hi mate. Liking the 10x10 idea just on 1 main compound movement, might give that a go when I finish these upper body/lower body splits that I'm using at the moment. Varying training is the way forward I think, stops you getting stuck in a rut and becoming bored. Have a good day bro.


----------



## flinty90

Diets been spot on today. Feel good. Blasted back from work back to hotel on bike

So only 4 and a bit miles but still a bit extra cardio

Off to pub now for steak and prawns  good evening x


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Hi mate. Liking the 10x10 idea just on 1 main compound movement, might give that a go when I finish these upper body/lower body splits that I'm using at the moment. Varying training is the way forward I think, stops you getting stuck in a rut and becoming bored. Have a good day bro.


I totally agree,this is why I never do the exact same workout twice in a row,it is faster/heavier/lighter or different in some other way every time,i do follow a type of de-load schedule with every other week or so being heavy/light,it suits me well,i never get bored either.

10 x 10 worked realy well for 2 weeks when I did it though,the first week was compound only,then I used pre-exhaust plus compound in second week with rest times as low as 15 seconds between---absolute killer,enjoy mate


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Was psissing down this morning but still got on pushbike and rode to work

Motivated moments keep creeping in more and more

So got to be happy with that. Diets remained good all

Week so far not a drop of guinness has passed my lips lol..

Its alec guinness birthday tomorrow though so maybe

It would be rude not to lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Was psissing down this morning but still got on pushbike and rode to work
> 
> Motivated moments keep creeping in more and more
> 
> So got to be happy with that. Diets remained good all
> 
> Week so far not a drop of guinness has passed my lips lol..
> 
> Its alec guinness birthday tomorrow though so maybe
> 
> It would be rude not to lol...


Good stuff mate. Big respect for keeping things going as best you can with your work situation. I'd have laughed it off a long time ago! Keep it going.


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Was psissing down this morning but still got on pushbike and rode to work
> 
> Motivated moments keep creeping in more and more
> 
> So got to be happy with that. Diets remained good all
> 
> Week so far not a drop of guinness has passed my lips lol..
> 
> Its alec guinness birthday tomorrow though so maybe
> 
> It would be rude not to lol...


Glad to hear you're motivated mate. Keep going bro.


----------



## flinty90

Cheers you pair means alot knowing i still

Got ya behind me (not in a gay way) lol thats rob


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Cheers you pair means alot knowing i still
> 
> Got ya behind me (not in a gay way) lol thats rob


Just needed something to read while I had a sh1t


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate. Big respect for keeping things going as best you can with your work situation. I'd have laughed it off a long time ago! Keep it going.


 thingis ben when you want it and love it but things keep making it hard

Or impossible its so frustrating. But i have to accept i can only do what i can do.

Im never gonna be amazing. But will try to be very decent


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thingis ben when you want it and love it but things keep making it hard
> 
> Or impossible its so frustrating. But i have to accept i can only do what i can do.
> 
> Im never gonna be amazing. But will try to be very decent


I agree mate and can sort of empathise to some degree, although your situation is definitely more challenging. Having been out for a few weeks with my leg and now not able to train at 100% it's doing my head in. However like you, I will do what I can as hard as I can and that's all we can do!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Cheers you pair means alot knowing i still
> 
> Got ya behind me (not in a gay way) lol thats rob


You wish! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You wish! :lol:


Tbf bro i have had sh1ts that could stretch me more than you could x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Tbf bro i have had sh1ts that could stretch me more than you could x


That'll be the Guinness


----------



## TELBOR

Update pic from brother flinty ....










Dem delts


----------



## flinty90

What ya done to my pic ?? Or is it just my sh1t phone playing up ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> What ya done to my pic ?? Or is it just my sh1t phone playing up ?


Nothing mate lol. Your shít phone!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Nothing mate lol. Your shít phone!!


On my phone it looks like its cut off and cant see delts at all lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> On my phone it looks like its cut off and cant see delts at all lol..


Your phone has gone full retard :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Hello guys..

Shoulders this morning

warmed up rc in normal way

DB shoulder press

10x10 @ 20kg db's all reps and sets achieved weight up to 24 kg db's next session t see where i fall short..

Rear delt flies

4 sets 12 reps up to 60 kg

side lateral raises

3 sets 12 reps last set was a drop set until burnt out

threw 3 sets 15 reps biceps curls in after just to finish

Happy with that progressed from 18 kg dbs last session on the 10 x 10 with only 45 seconds rest between sets.. will jump up 4 kg next time and at least try for 80 reps minimum.... really blowing my shoulders to bits training this way all reps are slow negatives right down touching dbs onto delts and squeezing up just before lockout ...

its a winner for me so far my delts as in the pic rob posted me other day are really coming on now proper ripping through my tops naturally (by my standards obviously)

hardest session ever again tomorrow Deadlifts ouch

will be trying 120 kgs for 10 x 10 lol see how fast it takes my back to turn into an iron bar lol...

have a good evening guys !!


----------



## Queenie

Ripping through tops... hulk style  have a good one, maximus.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ripping through tops... hulk style  have a good one, maximus.


not quite ripping them open i meant shape and size showing through tops lol just adding some dramatic effect descriptives lol X


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys. Feeling like poo today again achey. Bunged up

Chest tight struggling to breath etc..

Yesterday felt similair not as bad but ground out a back session

Deadlifts

10x10 @ 110kg. managed 7 sets of ten but lower back

Tweaking and couldnt get comfy after so left them aline

Probably part of the bug ive got tbh cos i was feeling strong

Muscle wise

Assisted pull ups

3 x 12 reps

Underhand close grip pulldown

2x12 reps

Job done was spent tbh. Just wanted to lay down all rest of day feeling

Sorry for myself. But i didnt. Took missus out on motorbike for a few hours

To matlock for an ice cream. Enjoyed it was packed..

Back in shrewsbury this week so more biking when i feel better

Also lost 2 pounds last week. Bit insignificant as i put 6 pound on week before lol.

Diet will be back on track this week..

Have a good one guys. Them thats reading anywaylol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chin up fella, bit of a bug can make you feel properly crap but won't last long.

Have a good week


----------



## TELBOR

I'm blaming the ice cream for that 4lb difference mate


----------



## flinty90

So feeling like sh1t and thinking is the vitamin C staving off colds and stuff a load of absolute bollocks ? I have at least

5 grams per day but still get this crap... Is it bull. Or do our bodies just take that much damage to cns

That it just takes its toll regardless ??


----------



## biglbs

Stop training and rest up bro,i know you want to train but long term it is best to rest!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Stop training and rest up bro,i know you want to train but long term it is best to rest!


I know what ya saying mate. But only just getting positive about it all again

I feel guilty missing sessions when im only training 2days a week as it is..

I will monitor this week. If i feel crap still by weekend i will take whole weekend off ;-)


----------



## 25434

Ullo Flinty...you should rest up if you are feeling rough, let your body re-coup itself, you work hard, and you train hard, you gotta rest up at some point moi luv?

As for the Vit C, I take one tablet every day and I still get colds too, so I don't really believe it helps, well, not me anyhow.....

take care Flintus....and REST!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Ullo Flinty...you should rest up if you are feeling rough, let your body re-coup itself, you work hard, and you train hard, you gotta rest up at some point moi luv?
> 
> As for the Vit C, I take one tablet every day and I still get colds too, so I don't really believe it helps, well, not me anyhow.....
> 
> take care Flintus....and REST!!!!!!


Thanks for popping in my favourite little ninja poster..

Ok i shall listen and rest till weekend to get better. Then im fcukin smashing the crap out of that gym at weekend lol..

Hope your ok flubbles xx


----------



## flinty90

Well what can i say !! Nowt really. Diets been good all week

I have biked to and from hotel everyday so far.

Im feeling a bit better just snotty still.

Feel a bit leaner (as usual when foods good). So dont know

Why i feel the need to fcuk diet up sometimes but i do

(underlying fat cnut trying to get out i think)..

Looking forward to going home tomorrow and training hard over weekend..

Have a good day folks looks like a full day of working out in rain for us...


----------



## TELBOR

Fùcking up diet is just what makes us feel human again 

Have a good one mate!


----------



## 25434

Glad you're feeling a bit better, so have a great weekend, and enjoy the rain.....:no:....I hope they give you proper wet weather gear, spesh if you still have your cold....take care flintus..x


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys..

managed a shoulder session last night at my own gym with my lads was a great session

warmed up rc's triceps etc

Seated db press

20 x 10 kg

15 x 25kg

12 x 30kg

10x 35kg

6 x 40 kg

then did one set alternate db press paul scarb style

reverse facing seated press

3 x 10 sets up to 60 kg

supersetted with reverse pec fly machine

3 x 12 reps

side laterals

3 x 15 reps

1 set 35 kg partials then down rack

15 @ 15 kg

10 @ 9 kg

[email protected] 6 kg

shrugs

3 sets 15 reps with 5 second holds on last rep up to 140 kg

shoulders fcuking mullered, felt mint to get a session in on friday evening ..

off to do back session today upper back though then easy on deadlifts as little twinge in back from last weeks session still there..

have a good weekend guys !!!


----------



## flinty90

Hit a couple of bits at gym this morning ..

back and chest

started on incline DB press

3 x 10 reps up to 36 kg (MAX)

assisted pull ups

3 x 10 reps

pec dec

3 x 10 reps up to 100 kg

seated row

3 x 10 reps

deadlifts

3 x 10 reps finished on 200 kg for 8 reps

good session im in bits now after shoulders last night night aswell..

off out into town tonight with mates, once a month wildside night so looking forward to beers and rock and roll lol....

cheers chappies !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good night mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Got my glastonbury ticket yesterday so thats mint

Gotta be hench by then lol.. All week with no shirt on hahaha...

Have a good day..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Got my glastonbury ticket yesterday so thats mint
> 
> Gotta be hench by then lol.. All week with no shirt on hahaha...
> 
> Have a good day..


TREN

That is all


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Got my glastonbury ticket yesterday so thats mint
> 
> Gotta be hench by then lol.. All week with no shirt on hahaha...
> 
> Have a good day..


And stoned!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> TREN
> 
> That is all


Lol you may be onto something bro lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Lol you may be onto something bro lol


Tren Ace is brilliant IMO

Physical changes come quick and that's all we want isn't it?

Time to pin some more today lol


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Back to shrewsbury today with work

Had a couple of great sessions in gym this weekend

Also had a great day at tattoo jam in doncaster saturday

Got loads of ideas on more stuff i want doing. Got a long weekend

To palmanova booked for end of month .

Also going to watch skidrow next friday . So all pretty

Good for me at minute. Feel strong especially on still lowish cals

Only 2600 on average. Did 6 reps at 200kg rack pulls yesterday

So not bad at all in gym . Lets see what this week brings.

Have a good one guys and gals x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good to hear mate, have a good week!


----------



## TELBOR

I like the 2600 cals but pulling 200kg deads


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I like the 2600 cals but pulling 200kg deads


I know fcukin lightweight bro. I really need to eat more lol. Then lift more x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I know fcukin lightweight bro. I really need to eat more lol. Then lift more x


Yes and yes, plus an extra


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Got my glastonbury ticket yesterday so thats mint
> 
> Gotta be hench by then lol.. All week with no shirt on hahaha...
> 
> Have a good day..


All week in a ****ing overcoat and wellies you mean


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Back to shrewsbury today with work
> 
> Had a couple of great sessions in gym this weekend
> 
> Also had a great day at tattoo jam in doncaster saturday
> 
> Got loads of ideas on more stuff i want doing. Got a long weekend
> 
> To palmanova booked for end of month .
> 
> Also going to watch skidrow next friday . So all pretty
> 
> Good for me at minute. Feel strong especially on still lowish cals
> 
> Only 2600 on average. Did 6 reps at 200kg rack pulls yesterday
> 
> So not bad at all in gym . Lets see what this week brings.
> 
> Have a good one guys and gals x


Good work mate,i love these rack pulls,my new found love!

6 reps is strong at 200k buddy reps given


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good work mate,i love these rack pulls,my new found love!
> 
> 6 reps is strong at 200k buddy reps given


Thanks mate appreciate it.. I stand on two plates aswell

To make the movement a little deeper. Reckon theres a good 220 for reps in the tank

Pretty comfortably. Will just keep prigressing steady

If i was on 4000 cals per day i reckon i could be flying by now weights

And strength wise.. ..

Hope your well big lad x


----------



## 25434

ullo Flintus...just swooshing through...like the ninja that I am....take care mister...xx


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> ullo Flintus...just swooshing through...like the ninja that I am....take care mister...xx


Hey flubalumps how are you doing. You seemed to be quiet lately

Or are you really ninja like and stealthy lol.. Hope your ok .. Xx


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> Hey flubalumps how are you doing. You seemed to be quiet lately
> 
> Or are you really ninja like and stealthy lol.. Hope your ok .. Xx


Hey Flinty, yes I'm a bit quieter a the moment. I have some troubles, I lost my job...I'm a bit up and down right now, you know how it is....something will turn up though...

but YES I am actually very ninja like and uber stealthy...I mean...NOONE everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr notices I've even been in their journal such is my skill in this matter.... :sneaky2: its as if I'm wearing an invisibility cloak....wooooooooooooooooooossssshhhh......silent like the wind over the sahara desert in the deep of the night.....only broken by the sound of camels burping.......  x


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Hey Flinty, yes I'm a bit quieter a the moment. I have some troubles, I lost my job...I'm a bit up and down right now, you know how it is....something will turn up though...
> 
> but YES I am actually very ninja like and uber stealthy...I mean...NOONE everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr notices I've even been in their journal such is my skill in this matter.... :sneaky2: its as if I'm wearing an invisibility cloak....wooooooooooooooooooossssshhhh......silent like the wind over the sahara desert in the deep of the night.....only broken by the sound of camels burping.......  x


LOL you crack pot 

Hope the job front brightens up flubs x


----------



## flinty90

Yeah sorry to hear this flubs... It always happens

To the good people unfortunatly and unlucky for you ya one of

The best xxx. Your a fighter i know you will sort it and come good. Cos nice things also happen to

Nice people @Flubs xxx


----------



## flinty90

Fcukin typical. The day i get my order of supergreens powder

From tpw they email me saying buy one get one half price on

Supergreens powder grrrrrrr cnuts..


----------



## flinty90

But apart from that. Good morning campers lol..

Food was shicking yesterday. Had 750 calories from half five in morning

Till half 7 last night. Just so dam busy at work yesterday

And it was fcukin it down all day. Was soaked to skin hungry and depressed

Suns out today though


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin typical. The day i get my order of supergreens powder
> 
> From tpw they email me saying buy one get one half price on
> 
> Supergreens powder grrrrrrr cnuts..


Had the same email bro, 20 mins after I got an email saying my greens were being delivered today. Cnuts.


----------



## bogbrush

Speedway said:


> Losing fat should be your main goal, you big lump, get some definition mate, you already got some good size, just my opinion of course


yeah your right he needs to lose some fat, can not see those muscles


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin typical. The day i get my order of supergreens powder
> 
> From tpw they email me saying buy one get one half price on
> 
> Supergreens powder grrrrrrr cnuts..


If only we had a tpw rep to take it out on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> If only we had a tpw rep to take it out on.


----------



## JANIKvonD

awreet big yane! ya massive yet?


----------



## flinty90

bogbrush said:


> yeah your right he needs to lose some fat, can not see those muscles


Thanks for your input mate only 10 months down the line.. Oh and im even fatter thanks for noticing

I have no muscle lol..


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> awreet big yane! ya massive yet?


Lol noo mate im just fatter lol.. Hiws you


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> If only we had a tpw rep to take it out on.


Yeah the snivveling ginger pr1ck too scared to sort our greens lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Yeah the snivveling ginger pr1ck too scared to sort our greens lol...


I'll send you a fvcking cabbage in the post


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll send you a fvcking cabbage in the post


Get fcuked i dont want you in my house lol

Oh no i didnt.. Oh yes i did x


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Lol noo mate im just fatter lol.. Hiws you


tis the season mate  im good mate...just prepping for this monster bulk. gun be guuuuud


----------



## biglbs

Well it's Friday tomorrow,does that bring you home buddy?

Gonna smash it about over the weekend,,,,,,massive weights for massive gains!?!?!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well it's Friday tomorrow,does that bring you home buddy?
> 
> Gonna smash it about over the weekend,,,,,,massive weights for massive gains!?!?!


Hey mate. Yep friday brings me home for weekend buddy

Training saturday and sunday. Cant wait.. Hoping weights will be good

I really want to nail some condition bodywise but im just

Struggling to be as strict as i need to be. Dunno where thst bloke

That did 12 weeks solid with only one cheat has gone

He in here somewhere but im fcuked if i can summon him lately :-(

Maybe after christmas. Sad thing is reading page 1 of this journal

I had such high hopes this year but apart from a bit more size. I feel

Condition has gone slightly backwards.

I hate thinking its a year wasted. But like i say ive definitely held more size.

But also a bit softer tbh... :-(


----------



## 25434

Hey Flintus...you didn't waste the year moi luv....you've learned stuff along the way right? and you have been doing a lot of working away and travelling and stuff..a lot of peeps would have not bothered under those circumstances but you didn't...you gotta be proud of that Flintylocks...I think you did great...and a bit of softness is nice to hug...your wife I mean, not me of course...and you can get xmas over with and then strip it off...

You are still you...nothing bad or uggerleeeeeeee.....you're being harsh on yourself...I think if you read lots of peoples journals they have great moments of inspiration and get up and go etc....then down the line have a bit of a flump or two...it's the norm I think...apart from the few who have iron will...cough, natch I'm not one of 'em...hehe..

HEY YOU!!! that bloke who did the 12 weeks is still in there....and no doubt he'll be back....you have more size, and you have your ickle winter coat over the top of it...AND it will soon be gone....so shurrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup! and gizza hug ((((((((((((((0))))))))))))) x

BE GENTLE ON YOURSELF!!!!! that's an order!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey Flintus...you didn't waste the year moi luv....you've learned stuff along the way right? and you have been doing a lot of working away and travelling and stuff..a lot of peeps would have not bothered under those circumstances but you didn't...you gotta be proud of that Flintylocks...I think you did great...and a bit of softness is nice to hug...your wife I mean, not me of course...and you can get xmas over with and then strip it off...
> 
> You are still you...nothing bad or uggerleeeeeeee.....you're being harsh on yourself...I think if you read lots of peoples journals they have great moments of inspiration and get up and go etc....then down the line have a bit of a flump or two...it's the norm I think...apart from the few who have iron will...cough, natch I'm not one of 'em...hehe..
> 
> HEY YOU!!! that bloke who did the 12 weeks is still in there....and no doubt he'll be back....you have more size, and you have your ickle winter coat over the top of it...AND it will soon be gone....so shurrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup! and gizza hug ((((((((((((((0))))))))))))) x
> 
> BE GENTLE ON YOURSELF!!!!! that's an order!


xxxx2!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Thanks for your input mate only 10 months down the line.. Oh and im even fatter thanks for noticing
> 
> I have no muscle lol..


I thought his input was excellent 



JANIKvonD said:


> tis the season mate  im good mate...just prepping for this monster bulk. gun be guuuuud


You will be massive! Ya fat fcuk :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I thought his input was excellent
> 
> You will be massive! *Ya fat fcuk* :lol:


cant wait


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> cant wait


3 weeks in you'll be bleating that you need to cut again and are whacking loads of tren in pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 weeks in you'll be bleating that you *need to cut again and are whacking loads of tren in* pmsl


not a fuking chance!!!  all out mass baby


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 weeks in you'll be bleating that you need to cut again and are whacking loads of tren in pmsl


NOOOOOO!

He can't do tren again :lol:


----------



## flinty90

anyone else get nights sweats about 1 or two days after hcg injection ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> anyone else get nights sweats about 1 or two days after hcg injection ???


No but it does make me feel a bit light headed for a short time afterwards


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No but it does make me feel a bit light headed for a short time afterwards


seriously ???

wonder why that is mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> seriously ???
> 
> wonder why that is mate ??


No idea mate, just does. Passes really quickly but definitely know when I've taken it.


----------



## 25434

Morning flintus....happy weekend to ya....

And by the way......you're no loser! I saw wut u said....and you ain't, don't make me hunt ya down and grab your ear hole to tick you off now! Just don't...  . Xx

Have a good weekend if you're not working....although I think you said you were off, sorry if I got that wrong.....x


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys , just getting ready for the off to the gym gonna be chest and triceps today, session will run like this

warm up rcs lats and tri's

flat db bench

10 x 10 @ 30 kg dbs

pec dec

4 x 12 reps @ 100 kg plus

raised feet weighted press ups

3 sets 10 reps to failure

tricep pushdowns

3 sets 15 reps upping weight to failure

15 minutes cardio on stepper...

worked out a solid diet plan again for next week that i can stick to whilst working away. going to really get my teeth back into this sh1t ..i am tired of seeing everyone else doing well and me sat here maintaining. so working away and all that jazz is not going to be an excuse, yes its a lot harder but shouldnt be an excuse...

diet will be

2700 cals per day

approx

300g protein

200 gram carbs

68 grams fats

i will stick to same diet for next two weeks solid to try and establish it again into my mind and routine...

have a good day guys , lets do this again lol....


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning flintus....happy weekend to ya....
> 
> And by the way......you're no loser! I saw wut u said....and you ain't, don't make me hunt ya down and grab your ear hole to tick you off now! Just don't...  . Xx
> 
> Have a good weekend if you're not working....although I think you said you were off, sorry if I got that wrong.....x


thanks my darling . have a great weekend and please only hunt me down for a cuddle not to beat me up lol XXX


----------



## Queenie

Good plan, flintus! Give it 100% before New Year and earn some treats  That's what I'm doing anyway.

Thanks again for your time yesterday. I'm slightly better today, new week, new chance to smash it I guess.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Good plan, flintus! Give it 100% before New Year and earn some treats  That's what I'm doing anyway.
> 
> Thanks again for your time yesterday. I'm slightly better today, new week, new chance to smash it I guess.


anytime chick ... and yes everyday or every hour is always a good time to start .. motivation comes anytime not just when we say will start monday lol... so many hours already passed before then that we could have been making a difference even if its only mentally X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> anytime chick ... and yes everyday or every hour is always a good time to start .. motivation comes anytime not just when we say will start monday lol... so many hours already passed before then that we could have been making a difference even if its only mentally X


I always say that to ppl when they fall off the wagon "Yeah I'll start back on it tomorrow" and I say "What's wrong with now??" - It's so true x


----------



## flinty90

Good session that. Got all 9x 10 at 30 kg. Went up for last set

Got ten at 32kg.. Progression every week so far.. Will do 32s next week

Now for food and rest ready for back tomorrow.

Going for a 220 kg set on rack pulls i reckon  see how we go..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Good session that. Got all 9x 10 at 30 kg. Went up for last set
> 
> Got ten at 32kg.. Progression every week so far.. Will do 32s next week
> 
> Now for food and rest ready for back tomorrow.
> 
> Going for a 220 kg set on rack pulls i reckon  see how we go..


Now eat! Eat you mutha fùcker!

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Now eat! Eat you mutha fùcker!
> 
> :lol:


Chicken wraps mate making as i type


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Chicken wraps mate making as i type


With peppers cheese and mayo..... Hope so


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> With peppers cheese and mayo..... Hope so


lol this is my diet not yours lol...

chicken lettuce tomatoes and a bit of firecracker sauce


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol this is my diet not yours lol...
> 
> chicken lettuce tomatoes and a bit of firecracker sauce


Lettuce..... I'm out :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Managed 210 kg rack pulls for 7 reps.. Well happy with that today

Yesterday did my 30 kg pressing for 10 x10 finished last set on 32kg dbs

Will start on them next week . Diet and everything nailed for next couple weeks

Im gonna get nasty


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Managed 210 kg rack pulls for 7 reps.. Well happy with that today
> 
> Yesterday did my 30 kg pressing for 10 x10 finished last set on 32kg dbs
> 
> Will start on them next week . Diet and everything nailed for next couple weeks
> 
> Im gonna get nasty


Positive vibes from that post mate, good work on the rack pulls (even though I have no idea what they are lol)


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Positive vibes from that post mate, good work on the rack pulls (even though I have no idea what they are lol)


Will show ya mate when we train lol.. Thanks x


----------



## flinty90

Oh and a review on the supergreens powder from tpw

Looks like crap tastes pretty good actually. Mixed even with

Just water it was very palletable.. Pomegranate and cranberry flavour for the win


----------



## Enjoy1

Hiya....

Good going on the rack pulls...... :thumb: ( even though I'm not sure either exactly what thy are)....

Keep it up....



Xxx


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Hope you have a good week. Mine will be full of strict routine mountain biking

And bland foods lol


----------



## flinty90

Quick rant about supergreens powder. Why dont supp companies give you a scoop

Thats the correct size for 1 serving.. On pack it states take 3 medium scoops for one serving

So is the scoop in pack classed as medium its a 5ml scoop but per serving it says 7.5mg per serving

Times 3 lol.. Why not just say 1 scoop per serving would make things a lot clearer..

So yesterday took 3 level scoops as 1 serving ??


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...have a good week....I have several scoops and just take a wild guess as to which to use...lol....

I'm feeling quite good reading these last few posts...why? cos for once...I actually know what rack pulls are...yes!! well that cheered me up..hee hee...AND...I actually do them too...go me....whoop...

Hey mister...stay strong...and have anugg...(((o))))...


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning Flintus...have a good week....I have several scoops and just take a wild guess as to which to use...lol....
> 
> I'm feeling quite good reading these last few posts...why? cos for once...I actually know what rack pulls are...yes!! well that cheered me up..hee hee...AND...I actually do them too...go me....whoop...
> 
> Hey mister...stay strong...and have anugg...(((o))))...


Thanks flubaliscious. Have a great day babe xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Quick rant about supergreens powder. Why dont supp companies give you a scoop
> 
> Thats the correct size for 1 serving.. On pack it states take 3 medium scoops for one serving
> 
> So is the scoop in pack classed as medium its a 5ml scoop but per serving it says 7.5mg per serving
> 
> Times 3 lol.. Why not just say 1 scoop per serving would make things a lot clearer..
> 
> So yesterday took 3 level scoops as 1 serving ??


Fvcks sake lol

Yes mate if its Tpw greens then its 3 of those little scoops per serving. Don't know why there isn't one that is the right size, I have mentioned this as annoyed me too.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Managed 210 kg rack pulls for 7 reps.. Well happy with that today
> 
> Yesterday did my 30 kg pressing for 10 x10 finished last set on 32kg dbs
> 
> Will start on them next week . Diet and everything nailed for next couple weeks
> 
> Im gonna get nasty


Good work on the rack pulls and pressing!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcks sake lol
> 
> Yes mate if its Tpw greens then its 3 of those little scoops per serving. Don't know why there isn't one that is the right size, I have mentioned this as annoyed me too.


Cheers mate. Do you tend to take all 3 together or have one scoop 3 times per day mate ??


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Good work on the rack pulls and pressing!


Thanks big boy. Pretty happy for such minimum cals and gear tbh x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Cheers mate. Do you tend to take all 3 together or have one scoop 3 times per day mate ??


I take it all at once mate in a mid afternoon shake. tbh I use a table spoon and just scoop out about half a spoon full and lob that in. Cba with getting covered in green powder dipping in and out of the bag lol


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Thanks big boy. Pretty happy for such minimum cals and gear tbh x


What cal's you on mate? Using any stims / pre workout sh1t?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I take it all at once mate in a mid afternoon shake. tbh I use a table spoon and just scoop out about half a spoon full and lob that in. Cba with getting covered in green powder dipping in and out of the bag lol


Just ordered some of this green stuff, plus whole load of other stuff. Used your code Benji.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> What cal's you on mate? Using any stims / pre workout sh1t?


Cant take stims mate due to anxiety so caffiene is even out of the question ...cals

Are at 2600 at min which for me at 112kg bodyweight is fcuk all..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just ordered some of this green stuff, plus whole load of other stuff. Used your code Benji.


Cheers mate, much appreciated


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Cant take stims mate due to anxiety so caffiene is even out of the question ...cals
> 
> Are at 2600 at min which for me at 112kg bodyweight is fcuk all..


Fair do's on the stims/anxiety mate, they are nasty, especially if doing them a lot.

Yeah 2600 is low @ your BW, you dropping much weight on this or recomping buddy?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Fair do's on the stims/anxiety mate, they are nasty, especially if doing them a lot.
> 
> Yeah 2600 is low @ your BW, you dropping much weight on this or recomping buddy?


Just maintaining mate tbh conditions suffered a little because of my lapse

In diet at weekends. Trying to motivate myself to get back strict

Full time but its not happened yet. Trying my hardest this week till christmas..

Then wanna up cals in clean food. Whack gear levels up and build some more mass..

See how it goes mate.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Just maintaining mate tbh conditions suffered a little because of my lapse
> 
> In diet at weekends. Trying to motivate myself to get back strict
> 
> Full time but its not happened yet. Trying my hardest this week till christmas..
> 
> Then wanna up cals in clean food. Whack gear levels up and build some more mass..
> 
> See how it goes mate.


Sounds like a good sensible plan. Subbed in. Similar to me but I trying to cut till xmas then jump on the juice.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Sounds like a good sensible plan. Subbed in. Similar to me but I trying to cut till xmas then jump on the juice.


Cutting ? You look ripped bro anyway ?


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Cutting ? You look ripped bro anyway ?


Avi is from pre my break, turned back to heavy heavy drinking, combined with food and no training for 4 months. Put on almost 20kg, lost 8.5kg in past 28 days so still got a bit to go before same condition as avi. @ 105.1kg today and guess 20% bf, only top 2 abs visible in morning.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Avi is from pre my break, turned back to heavy heavy drinking, combined with food and no training for 4 months. Put on almost 20kg, lost 8.5kg in past 28 days so still got a bit to go before same condition as avi. @ 105.1kg today and guess 20% bf, only top 2 abs visible in morning.


Abs ??? Lol..


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Abs ??? Lol..


Lol, yeah they're easy to get mate. Just got to dehyrdrate yourself a fvcking ton using 1kg of vit c and 20 gallons of water daily, then rely on great angle and lighting, tense until you almost blackout and wallah, abs, or at least an outline!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Lol, yeah they're easy to get mate. Just got to dehyrdrate yourself a fvcking ton using 1kg of vit c and 20 gallons of water daily, then rely on great angle and lighting, tense until you almost blackout and wallah, abs, or at least an outline!


Funny you should say that cos im thinking about taking 10 grams vit c for next two weeks daily and seeing

What difference it makes.. And up water to over 7 litres per day. Just a mini quest to see any or no difference really..


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Funny you should say that cos im thinking about taking 10 grams vit c for next two weeks daily and seeing
> 
> What difference it makes.. And up water to over 7 litres per day. Just a mini quest to see any or no difference really..


Try this mate. Similar thing but defo works and only 6 days.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_diet_mass/shredded_in_6_days

Of course not going to give abs to the masses but does drop a ton of water, with carb reload at end before taking new progress shots.


----------



## flinty90

Food todsy and for next fortnight ..

Meal 1

30gram whey

3boiled eggs

2slices toast

Meal 2

200g chicken

125 gram rice

45 gram brussels

Meal 3

80 gram oats

60gram whey

20gram dried fruit

Meal 4

200gram chicken

30gram cashews

Meal 5

200gram chicken

250 gram jacket spud

Salad

2700 cals

300 g protein

198 carbs

70 fats

10gram vit c

8litres water

Supergreens

Vits and rest of jargon

Thats me for a while its the best i can do manageable wise on site

And obviously cost.. See how we go

Thoughts ???


----------



## Sweat

Looks good to me buddy.

What you doing PWO? Any slow release pre bed?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Looks good to me buddy.
> 
> What you doing PWO? Any slow release pre bed?


Not working out in week mate only weekends. Due to work

And slow release at night nothing at minute mate. But when im back local i will

Change them things as cals go up..

Training twice a week at minute as deffo helped strength and size

More than training 4/5 times per week tbh on less cals and less gear

So must be something in @biglbs and @Mingster theory


----------



## flinty90

Cardio done biked to work. Really pumped it. Quads fcukin ballooned lol..

Next couple of weeks im going to get into telford at sone point and show that pussy uriel

How we do things proper in gym lol... Looking forward to a session with richie soon aswell


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Cardio done biked to work. Really pumped it. Quads fcukin ballooned lol..
> 
> Next couple of weeks im going to get into telford at sone point and show that pussy uriel
> 
> How we do things proper in gym lol... Looking forward to a session with richie soon aswell


Good lad!!

Pmsl, @Uriel will go all brokeback on you and probably try to finger blast you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> Pmsl, @Uriel will go all brokeback on you and probably try to finger blast you


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> Pmsl, @Uriel will go all brokeback on you and probably try to finger blast you


Im counting on it bro lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Not working out in week mate only weekends. Due to work
> 
> And slow release at night nothing at minute mate. But when im back local i will
> 
> Change them things as cals go up..
> 
> Training twice a week at minute as deffo helped strength and size
> 
> More than training 4/5 times per week tbh on less cals and less gear
> 
> So must be something in @biglbs and @Mingster theory


Thanks mate,us old guys are just lazy,that is how we found out pmsl More is often less.....I like to cycle 4 or 5 day weeks with 2 day weeks,even 1 day pump weeks


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> Pmsl, @Uriel will go all brokeback on you and probably try to finger blast you


And richie won't?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> And richie won't?


Maybe not but flinty will lol


----------



## flinty90

Eveming guys biked back from work wind in face all way lol

Fcukin made me pant a bit lol.. Chicken salad for tea and jacet potato.

Foods been spot on. Had lots of vitc p1ssin for britain lol

Will have dinner then half an hour brisk walk

Got jabs to do tonight too. All good so far feeling better already


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Not working out in week mate only weekends. Due to work
> 
> And slow release at night nothing at minute mate. But when im back local i will
> 
> Change them things as cals go up..
> 
> Training twice a week at minute as deffo helped strength and size
> 
> More than training 4/5 times per week tbh on less cals and less gear
> 
> So must be something in @biglbs and @Mingster theory


No way I am doing 5 days work for three days pay.

I love training but I train for results not for the pleasure you can get from going to the gym. I like to prune every unnecessary rep from my workouts


----------



## Sweat

Morning!!!

Cycled to work today mate?

How you finding extra water consumption and the 10g vit C? At 6g I sometimes feel acidic.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Cycled to work today mate?
> 
> How you finding extra water consumption and the 10g vit C? At 6g I sometimes feel acidic.


Hey mate. Yeah biked to work fcukin flew actually. Did my evening

Walk last night too so got my 1 hour 5 mins cardio in

Im peeing like a racehorse at minute but feeling ok.

My only think is i cant find (in supermarket) vitc that yoy just

Take with water. Its alk chewabke or effervescent

Rammed with bulking agents and sweetners.. Any ideas guys..


----------



## flinty90

Oh and diet kept really tight too @R0BLETs keeping me on track so i dont cheat lol..

Feelung positive and highly motivated again so its great ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate. Yeah biked to work fcukin flew actually. Did my evening
> 
> Walk last night too so got my 1 hour 5 mins cardio in
> 
> Im peeing like a racehorse at minute but feeling ok.
> 
> My only think is i cant find (in supermarket) vitc that yoy just
> 
> Take with water. Its alk chewabke or effervescent
> 
> Rammed with bulking agents and sweetners.. Any ideas guys..


Order this

http://www.clubvits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=105_106&products_id=149&zenid=8ecb0f25baf99c29698c3f79e98387fb


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Oh and diet kept really tight too @R0BLETs keeping me on track so i dont cheat lol..
> 
> Feelung positive and highly motivated again so its great ..


Good to hear mate


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Oh and diet kept really tight too @R0BLETs keeping me on track so i dont cheat lol..
> 
> Feelung positive and highly motivated again so its great ..


Keep at it mate, some nice food pics coming through.

This week, with increased water and vit c you'll see a difference in the mirror for sure :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Good stuff Flintster.

Yeah p1ssing like a racehorse is a pain, i end up 5-6 times per night when high water and diuretics.


----------



## flinty90

Morning minnions. Thursday is here. My legs are aching this morning

After the bike riding. Why the wind is always blowing against me i dont know

Lol but it does. Got a full days welding today so gonna be ripping calories

Out my body today. Found with uptake of vit c and water im sweating more

Metabolisms definitel fired up again now with the regular meals

Again so thats good..

Lets have another positive day


----------



## Keeks

Yay, positive day, I'll love the sound of that, have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Morning jouster,

Always the case with the wind when on a bike, even worse when mother nature throws a hill and wind at you, the b1tch! 

Have a good un.


----------



## flinty90

Bike to work nailed this morning. Like a fcukin machine...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Bike to work nailed this morning. Like a fcukin machine...


Morning T2000!

Enjoy the welding


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning T2000!
> 
> Enjoy the welding


Worked out mate at my bodyweight for 7 hours welding burns approx 5700 cals lol

Awesome workout


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Worked out mate at my bodyweight for 7 hours welding burns approx 5700 cals lol
> 
> Awesome workout


Pmsl, well that'll certainly do!


----------



## flinty90

Morning gang. Another day of weldung for me. Cant fcukin wait to get home

Gonna hit the gym hard and finish this positive week on my fcukin terms

Have a good one guys x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Go get 'em sport


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Go get 'em sport


Encouraging but also slightly demeaning, like you're talking to a little kid... unless you actually are Flinty's Dad?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Encouraging but also slightly demeaning, like you're talking to a little kid... unless you actually are Flinty's Dad?


fcuk off im not associated with that ginger cnut, we burn gingers on our street the old fashioned way .. tyre round neck burn for 3 hours and then throw urine onto them to put them out..

them gingers dont half burn well must be the natural fat content lol like setting fire to a fcukin walkers cheese and onion crisp lol...


----------



## flinty90

evening folks.. finally home but too late to go and watch skid row which im not fcukin happy about.. gonna tart up a cv and send it round a few places in next week or so as ive had enough of the place tbh..

anyway on a positive note i havent gone off all sulky and binged on food and loads of beer.. i am trying to remain in control of the things i can control ..

looking forward to my gym sessions this week to be honest .. gonna smash it up 

have a good evening and weekend for the ones i wont speak to till next week lol... xx


----------



## Queenie

I think this is a good plan... and well overdue x


----------



## Richie186

^^^^x2^^^


----------



## flinty90

well guys i have shed 5 pounds this week by sticking to my plan and executing my goals all week ... im very happy and strength still there in gym too so barring maybe a couple hundred cals more i could have i reckon its pretty spot on the money for my fat dropping ... was looking at old pics again today and i have to post these two pics side by side because even i cant believe where i came from

thanks for all your support guys over last 3 years i really hope it continues and i continue to just get better in myself for my life


----------



## Queenie

Like!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> well guys i have shed 5 pounds this week by sticking to my plan and executing my goals all week ... im very happy and strength still there in gym too so barring maybe a couple hundred cals more i could have i reckon its pretty spot on the money for my fat dropping ... was looking at old pics again today and i have to post these two pics side by side because even i cant believe where i came from
> 
> thanks for all your support guys over last 3 years i really hope it continues and i continue to just get better in myself for my life
> 
> View attachment 138953
> View attachment 138954


Truly inspirational transformation mate, the best I've seen. Reps when I can bro.


----------



## TELBOR

Keep it up mate!!

First pic always shows how unhappy you was and look at your shoulders, traps and arms. Fùck all there! Just blubber.

You know consistency is key, those 12 weeks with big bear with zero cheats and that extra focus changed things up loads.

Just do another 11  :beer:

X


----------



## Keeks

Wow, thats some change! Amazing work, massive well done! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

215kg rack pulls today for 6 reps new pb happy about that


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> 215kg rack pulls today for 6 reps new pb happy about that


Great stuff mate, keep smashing them in!!!


----------



## Uriel

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> Pmsl, @Uriel will go all brokeback on you and probably try to finger blast you


More like finger blast him til hes got a broke back


----------



## 25434

Crickey flintus! First time I've seen the before pic.....you have come such a loooooong way...you look fabberrrlusss....and a massive well done to you.....I can't quite believe that first one......you should be so proud of yourself, that is a hard work result and blimmin' worth it too...  :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> Crickey flintus! First time I've seen the before pic.....you have come such a loooooong way...you look fabberrrlusss....and a massive well done to you.....I can't quite believe that first one......you should be so proud of yourself, that is a hard work result and blimmin' worth it too...  :beer:


Flubs the night owl!!! 

Morning Flinty by the way!

As others have said, cracking transformation mate.


----------



## flinty90

Thanks my support crew. And happy monday to you all..

Gonna be a muddy 4 days for me this week . Working in another field

Drilling under lake lol.. Love my job 

Tight on the diet and cardio. Lets have another good week ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one mate, hope you've got some good wellies!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Thanks my support crew. And happy monday to you all..
> 
> Gonna be a muddy 4 days for me this week . Working in another field
> 
> Drilling under lake lol.. Love my job
> 
> Tight on the diet and cardio. Lets have another good week ;-)


Muddy fields you say?

Rope some girls into the below...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

amazing transformation mate. reps


----------



## jimmywst

Fantastic fella .... Well done.


----------



## biglbs

I prefered the old look mate...........lol..keep at it, before you know it you will be where you want to be, nice to see pride in your eye mate! Well done


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys. Lovely fresh bright day here today. Biked to work a little further than last job

So there and back on mapmyrides saying 9 miles and 640 cals burnt

I will take that for cardio  walking loads aswell as jobs in feild

Half a mile from van so back and forth in mud is good cardio

Lol...

I have added a bit more fruit to diet dunno why but have been kept

Worried in my mind about adding too much fruit to diet but fcuk it i like

It so will introduce a bit per day . Anyone else avoid it for any reason ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good mate. There isn't any fruit in my diet from Paul apart from pineaple with one meal. Don't know why but doesn't really worry me as I eat lots of veg and am not a big fruit fan really.


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys. Lovely fresh bright day here today. Biked to work a little further than last job
> 
> So there and back on mapmyrides saying 9 miles and 640 cals burnt
> 
> I will take that for cardio  walking loads aswell as jobs in feild
> 
> Half a mile from van so back and forth in mud is good cardio
> 
> Lol...
> 
> I have added a bit more fruit to diet dunno why but have been kept
> 
> Worried in my mind about adding too much fruit to diet but fcuk it i like
> 
> It so will introduce a bit per day . Anyone else avoid it for any reason ??


Like Ben I have pineapple after my post workout meal. Sometimes have a cup of blueberries but not often tbh.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys. Lovely fresh bright day here today. Biked to work a little further than last job
> 
> So there and back on mapmyrides saying 9 miles and 640 cals burnt
> 
> I will take that for cardio  walking loads aswell as jobs in feild
> 
> Half a mile from van so back and forth in mud is good cardio
> 
> Lol...
> 
> I have added a bit more fruit to diet dunno why but have been kept
> 
> Worried in my mind about adding too much fruit to diet but fcuk it i like
> 
> It so will introduce a bit per day . Anyone else avoid it for any reason ??


Good CV that mate, get your metabolism firing. 

Pineapple and Banana I have, but imo nothing wrong with fruit as long as don't go overboard on it as still a sugar at end of day.


----------



## Sweat

What's happening Flintster... no posts for days?!

Hope you're ok.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> What's happening Flintster... no posts for days?!
> 
> Hope you're ok.


He's been sunning it up mate!!


----------



## flinty90

Hey yoofs back from sunny palma feeling bloated and aching lol..

Got big richie weeveling his way here soon for a blast see how i go

Should at least make shoulders burn if nowt else.. Will do a better write up later

I need a pee and poo. Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning big lad, hope you had a good time away. Enjoy the session!


----------



## flinty90

hey guys , just got back after ruuning about for work (on my day off)

Had a great session this morning with the unit @Richie186 . trained shoulders

warmed up rcs

Shoulder isolateral DB press (get blood flowing)

Seated DB press

12,10,8,6 reps then dropsetted to 12 reps on last set.

rear delt flies supersetted with reverse seated press

3 x 10 reps of each

facepulls

3 sets 12 reps then a 21's to finish

side lateral raises

3 sets 12,10,10 supersetted with heavy partials

shrugs

3 sets 12 reps pyramidding up weight and static holds

smith press to finish and stretch

then just finished blowing triceps out

3 x 12/10 reps super strict with ez bar and rope pushdowns

really good session i think richie enjoyed it, strong lad, very good size and shape on him, his shoulders were fcukin vascular as fcuk by time we had finished lol...

great to meet you mate top bloke hope you got home safe..

your gaff next time hopefully with the ******* @R0BLET aswell

cheers guys..

diet going to remain tight now until christmas, also coming off all gear for a few months to give body a rest then will look at a plan again in new year ..

but will still train as hard as i can and diet will remain tight as i possibly can.. this holiday and the eating and drinking has satisfied my need for all things rubbish so i will spring off that to do well ....


----------



## flinty90

oh and didnt get a fcukin picture with richie dammit ah well next time will do it ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good mate. I like the sound of your plan, clean system out ready for assault in the new year. Perhaps think about planning the year out in stages so you have targets to aim for throughout rather than trying to go balls out all year? What I mean is maybe plan a b&c strategy so you can break the year down in to sections. Might make it more manageable mentally IMO.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate. I like the sound of your plan, clean system out ready for assault in the new year. Perhaps think about planning the year out in stages so you have targets to aim for throughout rather than trying to go balls out all year? What I mean is maybe plan a b&c strategy so you can break the year down in to sections. Might make it more manageable mentally IMO.


yes mate i agree.. my main aim is to get refreshed and cleaned out now.. i will look at end of january february plan wise to maybe go back on for a cycle.. but only if i achieve then plan before.. so non of this jumping to stage 2 without completing stage 1 . like you said easier to manage in my brain and also if im still stuck on stage 1 for a while when i should be at stage 2 etc then its a kick up the a$$ as to why im still not achieving something !!


----------



## Richie186

Really enjoyed that mate although shoulders are still pumped up and sore!

Loved the emphasis on rear delts and strict as fcuk form.

Look forward to my place next, hopefully in the very near future. X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i agree.. my main aim is to get refreshed and cleaned out now.. i will look at end of january february plan wise to maybe go back on for a cycle.. but only if i achieve then plan before.. so non of this jumping to stage 2 without completing stage 1 . like you said easier to manage in my brain and also if im still stuck on stage 1 for a while when i should be at stage 2 etc then its a kick up the a$$ as to why im still not achieving something !!


Cool, sounds good mate. Hard to be patient in this game when you know there is a quicker way but I think its wise to break things down and approach one after the other. Looking forward to seeing what you do


----------



## flinty90

Evening guys. Bloody shoulders in bits today so know they got hit well yesterday 

Been welding at work today in 6 inches of mud and rain lol i feel knackered now..

Food tight today so off to a good start back..


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Evening guys. Bloody shoulders in bits today so know they got hit well yesterday
> 
> Been welding at work today in 6 inches of mud and rain lol i feel knackered now..
> 
> Food tight today so off to a good start back..


Great stuff captain!

How was holiday? Tanned?

Biking to work still?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Great stuff captain!
> 
> How was holiday? Tanned?
> 
> Biking to work still?


Heymate. Yeah caught a few rays mate was a lovely break virtually had palma beach to ourselves tbh

Only got back to work today mate so will be on bike tomorrow morning and back in evening.

Got another day of welding tomorrow so calories will be getting ripped out of me.

Now im natty-)) ok unnassisted i am gonna have to be careful to keep protein at a good level. Not tha im ever going to be skinny

But need to keep fuel good ready for weekend weights sessions

Had good news today we have won the m1 contract so i may well be local to home for a few months for

A change. So fingers crossed i will be soo happy if that happens


----------



## flinty90

Side topic. Smelt some aftershave whilst away spice bomb by viktor rolf. Fcukin lovely.

Anyone own any or like it ?? Expensive stuff though ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Side topic. Smelt some aftershave whilst away spice bomb by viktor rolf. Fcukin lovely.
> 
> Anyone own any or like it ?? Expensive stuff though ;-)


Like the womens one, flower bomb but its bloody expensive so wife isn't getting it lol


----------



## Keeks

Love viktor & rolf, my fave perfume is one of there's, but yes, expensive but smells amazing.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Like the womens one, flower bomb but its bloody expensive so wife isn't getting it lol


Not smelt that mate but yeah it was expensive.. Lol so mine not gettin it either lol


----------



## flinty90

hi guys just checking in seeing as fcukin cobwebs over the door here again lol... finished at shrewsbury today and looks like gonna be local now for a couple of weeks at least . so plenty of gym, proper food and sleeping in my own bed thank fcuk...

not sure what last session was i documented but im hoping for a session soon today with @R0BLET . gonna do shoulders lol.. every fcuker wants to train shoulders with me , im sure its cos mines injured and it brings me pain lol...

anyway hope everyone is ok and hoping to be more in touch on here for a while now im back home


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> hi guys just checking in seeing as fcukin cobwebs over the door here again lol... finished at shrewsbury today and looks like gonna be local now for a couple of weeks at least . so plenty of gym, proper food and sleeping in my own bed thank fcuk...
> 
> not sure what last session was i documented but im hoping for a session soon today with @R0BLET . gonna do shoulders lol.. every fcuker wants to train shoulders with me , im sure its cos mines injured and it brings me pain lol...
> 
> anyway hope everyone is ok and hoping to be more in touch on here for a while now im back home


Glad you've got a bit of time around home mate, do you good to get a bit of routine.

Doms in my shoulders didn't go away for 2 days after our session, fcuking glad we didn't do legs lol.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Glad you've got a bit of time around home mate, do you good to get a bit of routine.
> 
> Doms in my shoulders didn't go away for 2 days after our session, fcuking glad we didn't do legs lol.


yes you are glad we didnt do legs bro pmsl cos that would be the end of richie lol...

oh and im officially natty now by the way as i havent had any gear for over 2 weeks lol...


----------



## Queenie

flinty, why don't u come join us at @biglbs place saturday? x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> flinty, why don't u come join us at @biglbs place saturday? x


3 reasons babe

1. i didnt know about it lol

2. i have just got home and not going to travel this weekend X

3 im having another tattoo done tomorrow afternoon so wont really be wanting to train day after X

however if this comes up again down line i would love to join you


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> 3 reasons babe
> 
> 1. i didnt know about it lol
> 
> 2. i have just got home and not going to travel this weekend X
> 
> 3 im having another tattoo done tomorrow afternoon so wont really be wanting to train day after X
> 
> however if this comes up again down line i would love to join you


ok 1: u do now 

2: dont be a pussy

3: same as above.

love u really.

Where's your new tattoo going? x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> ok 1: u do now
> 
> 2: dont be a pussy
> 
> 3: same as above.
> 
> love u really.
> 
> Where's your new tattoo going? x


its going on my neck chick !!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> its going on my neck chick !!


Ohhhhh u brave. I had a small one on my neck, under my ear and it hurt  and i'm no wuss


----------



## biglbs

Cannot smell any male hormone in here,must be natty scum at full tilt ,what kind of flowers do you like? 

Well can you come down?


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhhh u brave. I had a small one on my neck, under my ear and it hurt  and i'm no wuss


its a piece of pizzle lol what ya crying about its only 5 hours worth


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> 3 reasons babe
> 
> 1. i didnt know about it lol
> 
> 2. i have just got home and not going to travel this weekend X
> 
> 3 im having another tattoo done tomorrow afternoon so wont really be wanting to train day after X
> 
> however if this comes up again down line i would love to join you


Just saw this,ye slack jawed f**got,you could have had tatt done and jogged here if you were on aas:beer:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Cannot smell any male hormone in here,must be natty scum at full tilt ,what kind of flowers do you like?
> 
> Well can you come down?


yep natty fcukers in here bro.. and not this time mate i cant , sorry X


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> flinty, why don't u come join us at @biglbs place saturday? x


We kept it away from him this long,now you have blown it


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> We kept it away from him this long,now you have blown it


take plenty of pics though please


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yep natty fcukers in here bro.. and not this time mate i cant , sorry X


I trust one day you will come this way on a drill,though we do only have clay here,so that may be why you haven't!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> take plenty of pics though please


i vote no pics!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I trust one day you will come this way on a drill,though we do only have clay here,so that may be why you haven't!


yeah clays fcukin perfect drilling ground bro so we hardly get any jobs like that lol... we get all the sh1tty hard rock drills !!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> i vote no pics!


 :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> i vote no pics!


MMM we will have to talk....


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> MMM we will have to talk....


lol we can talk but i don't do pics


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> lol we can talk but i don't do pics


you fcukin do do pics so shuttit and get ya baps out on at least half of them pmsl :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> lol we can talk but i don't do pics


Well I have a good one in mind,but we will have to see,may have to rule it private,SO NOBODY ON UKM SEES IT,orry Flints


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> you fcukin do do pics so shuttit and get ya baps out on at least half of them pmsl :laugh:


I can do pics but ones without face or bum in them. so yeah i guess that pretty much leaves the boob area!!



biglbs said:


> Well I have a good one in mind,but we will have to see,may have to rule it private,SO NOBODY ON UKM SEES IT,orry Flints
> View attachment 140244


dare i even ask???? lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I can do pics but ones without face or bum in them. so yeah i guess that pretty much leaves the boob area!!
> 
> dare i even ask???? lol


With Mrs Lbs about you will be safe,,,,,Mia would be set on me too.......God she packs a good upper cut now at nearly 5 Years old:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> MMM we will have to talk....


Don't worry Tom we can do pics  but Claire - no chance, she won't allow it lol. EVER.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Don't worry Tom we can do pics  but Claire - no chance, she won't allow it lol. EVER.


Lol - I have allowed one pic... and in it I am scowling


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Lol - I have allowed one pic... and in it I am scowling


Yea that's true we have one approved pic and we are both miserable as **** in it  and covered in blood!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yes you are glad we didnt do legs bro pmsl cos that would be the end of richie lol...
> 
> oh and im officially natty now by the way as i havent had any gear for over 2 weeks lol...


2 weeks... wow... if you anything like @R0BLET, he cruises for 3 weeks then jumps back on!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Don't worry Tom we can do pics  but Claire - no chance, she won't allow it lol. EVER.


Mate,i don't like pics either,i am only playing,so it's just you and BB4 then...pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea that's true we have one approved pic and we are both miserable as **** in it  and covered in blood!


Is there more to say here?......


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Is there more to say here?......


Nope 

But we will do A pic I want to see the size difference lol.


----------



## flinty90

Tpw rum and raisin ice cream whey. Its the closest thing to come to making me

Buy it instead of extreme.. Its bloody lovely.

Oh and morning guys. I trust you all had a good weekend

Weights holding around 110 kg mark still up and down each week by a couple of pounds

I dont mind i have come to conclusion now im off gear if i can maintain

For rest of year i will be happy..

The job i do i just cant see how i can progress tbh so i either live with it

And try not to be down about the situation . Or i be miserable snd keep

Fighting against it for maybe a little progress.. Mmm

Still feel strong. Right shoulders giving me more jip though so gotta be careful

Keep plodding on staying relatively balanced in life i guess..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Tpw rum and raisin ice cream whey. Its the closest thing to come to making me
> 
> Buy it instead of extreme.. Its bloody lovely.
> 
> Oh and morning guys. I trust you all had a good weekend
> 
> Weights holding around 110 kg mark still up and down each week by a couple of pounds
> 
> I dont mind i have come to conclusion now im off gear if i can maintain
> 
> For rest of year i will be happy..
> 
> The job i do i just cant see how i can progress tbh so i either live with it
> 
> And try not to be down about the situation . Or i be miserable snd keep
> 
> Fighting against it for maybe a little progress.. Mmm
> 
> Still feel strong. Right shoulders giving me more jip though so gotta be careful
> 
> Keep plodding on staying relatively balanced in life i guess..


Glad it's good mate, I've not tried it yet tbh but it's on the list

Might be a good plan mate, take the pressure off yourself for a while and then see how you feel after a bit of a mental break in the new year.


----------



## TELBOR

Keep at it mate, more than active enough at work to keep weight maintained and diet is good ATM isn't it.

Watch that shoulder!!


----------



## Keeks

Good morning and good call for the rum n raisin, amazing isn't it?! Makes the most awesome porridge too!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Keep at it mate, more than active enough at work to keep weight maintained and diet is good ATM isn't it.
> 
> Watch that shoulder!!


Diets pretty good mate. And shoulder is ongoing. Still dont stop me smashing

Weights to bits as you know lol ;-)


----------



## 25434

Smash bash bush bap, bop! That's wut we want with the weights flintus.....good going, but yes, do watch that shoulder...I did mine in a while Bach and it was terribly painful.....be careful okay? Take care mister.....x


----------



## flinty90

Fcukin sinus headaches getting on my nerves. Same every year when outside in cold

Ah well.. Olbas oil is my friend again for a few months...

Off to train back or chest tonight at my local gym fir a change...


----------



## flinty90

Oh and tattoo went well friday hardly painful at all actually. Very good tattooist

Aswell well pleased


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Oh and tattoo went well friday hardly painful at all actually. Very good tattooist
> 
> Aswell well pleased


Beet root juice for the sinuses mate. My mate swears by it as he gets them all the time. Training chest also soon (yawn)

Tattoo pics? X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Beet root juice for the sinuses mate. My mate swears by it as he gets them all the time. Training chest also soon (yawn)
> 
> Tattoo pics? X


Will message it you mate i cant post pics on here from my phone for some reason

Thats why i get rob to do them lol..


----------



## Keeks

Richie186 said:


> Beet root juice for the sinuses mate. My mate swears by it as he gets them all the time. Training chest also soon (yawn)
> 
> Tattoo pics? X


Ooooh, going to give this a try as mine have just started tonight, same every year. :thumbdown:

Hope you're feeling better anyway Flinty! x


----------



## flinty90

HI Guys and gals .

i am going to start on a diet from tomorrow and i am going to try a more timed carbs approach around my training and some in a morning to kick my day off (work requires i eat carbs)

just wanted to run this diet past you guys and see if you can help me with it or suggest ideas. now this diet is obviously made for me whilst working on site as i can stick to it and not get confusing, i dont mind eating same foods everyday for a few weeks then can tweak and change things around to suit but wanted to get a idea first if im doing things correctly so please input where you can ...

Meal 1 (20 mins after waking)

60 g whey

Meal 2 (hour after)

60 gram whey

100 gram oats

Meal 3

200 g chicken

2 boiled eggs

Meal 4 (pre gym)

280 gram rice

200 gram chicken

Meal 5 (post gym)

50 gram cereal

100 ml milk

30 gram whey

Meal 6

200 gram salmon/ 250 gram mince beef

2 boiled eggs

100 gram green veg

Meal 7 (pre bed)

100g cashew nuts

30 gram whey

Cals - 3600

fat 137 g

protein 360 grams

carbs 230 grams

please your thoughts ..

cycle is also going to be back as i may aswell do it now whilst i am back home local till may next year so can make most of my training time

thanks for any help !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> HI Guys and gals .
> 
> i am going to start on a diet from tomorrow and i am going to try a more timed carbs approach around my training and some in a morning to kick my day off (work requires i eat carbs)
> 
> just wanted to run this diet past you guys and see if you can help me with it or suggest ideas. now this diet is obviously made for me whilst working on site as i can stick to it and not get confusing, i dont mind eating same foods everyday for a few weeks then can tweak and change things around to suit but wanted to get a idea first if im doing things correctly so please input where you can ...
> 
> Meal 1 (20 mins after waking)
> 
> 60 g whey
> 
> Meal 2 (hour after)
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 100 gram oats
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 200 g chicken
> 
> 2 boiled eggs
> 
> Meal 4 (pre gym)
> 
> 280 gram rice
> 
> 200 gram chicken
> 
> Meal 5 (post gym)
> 
> 50 gram cereal
> 
> 100 ml milk
> 
> 30 gram whey
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 200 gram salmon/ 250 gram mince beef
> 
> 2 boiled eggs
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> Meal 7 (pre bed)
> 
> 100g cashew nuts
> 
> 30 gram whey
> 
> Cals - 3600
> 
> fat 137 g
> 
> protein 360 grams
> 
> carbs 230 grams
> 
> please your thoughts ..
> 
> cycle is also going to be back as i may aswell do it now whilst i am back home local till may next year so can make most of my training time
> 
> thanks for any help !!!


I would;

Half the fats in the last meal (drop to 50g cashews) move that 50g cashews to meal 4.

Take the rice out of meal4 and split the total carb amount over meal 5 and 6.

Could/should also move the fats from meal6 and those eggs can be added at meal3.

Carb timing around training is much better that way and will be used more efficiently, using pro/fat meals throughout most the day will keep insulin sensitivity high.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I would;
> 
> Half the fats in the last meal (drop to 50g cashews) move that 50g cashews to meal 4.
> 
> Take the rice out of meal4 and split the total carb amount over meal 5 and 6.
> 
> Could/should also move the fats from meal6 and those eggs can be added at meal3.
> 
> Carb timing around training is much better that way and will be used more efficiently, using pro/fat meals throughout most the day will keep insulin sensitivity high.


so it would look like this ??

Meal 1 (20 mins after waking)

60 g whey

Meal 2 (hour after)

60 gram whey

100 gram oats

Meal 3

200 g chicken

4 boiled eggs

Meal 4 (pre gym)

50 gram cashews

200 gram chicken

Meal 5 (post gym)

50 gram cereal

100 ml milk

30 gram whey

Meal 6

200 gram salmon/ 250 gram mince beef

280 gram rice

100 gram green veg

Meal 7 (pre bed)

50g cashew nuts

30 gram whey

@RXQueenie you recommend not having carbs before training at all then barring my carbs at meal 2 at 08:00 am seeing as i wont be training until 6 pm each evening ??


----------



## flinty90

@gingerben @R0BLET @Richie186 input from you guys would be nice @biglbs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hi mate. What I've learnt from Paul about nutrient timing is that carbs around, during and post training works well. If you can manage to have just p/f meals up to your pre wo meal then that would be awesome then have all carbs pre, during (use waxy maize starch with bcaas) and pwo.

If not then try to have p/f meals for the first part of the day then two p/c meals pre wo. Same amount of carbs as if per one meal but split over two. Then carbs intra and post then p/f meal before bed.

Might get hungry first few days with no carbs in morning but you won't be depleted just from sleeping so should be able to do it I reckon.

Sorry if that doesn't make sense. I'm on phone so cant see your meal plan on this reply but will reply properly tomorrow with a suggestion if you like


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'd have good fats with meal 1 too. Nuts, pb or some coconut oil in a coffee. Get body using fat for fuel from the get go


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I would;
> 
> Half the fats in the last meal (drop to 50g cashews) move that 50g cashews to meal 4.
> 
> Take the rice out of meal4 and split the total carb amount over meal 5 and 6.
> 
> Could/should also move the fats from meal6 and those eggs can be added at meal3.
> 
> Carb timing around training is much better that way and will be used more efficiently, using pro/fat meals throughout most the day will keep insulin sensitivity high.


This mate^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Claire you realy are becoming a font of good knowledge,i have little to add other than perhaps keeping those carbs even lower in total and fats even higher,on non training days you could ditch carbs completely and up fats---workload allowing,though as the cold weather bites in i recon you will burn them!

You may want to consider casein protein for evening and second shake of the day,slow feed.


----------



## biglbs

Meal 6 needs to be less than 1 hr post training,idealy 40 mins


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> so it would look like this ??
> 
> Meal 1 (20 mins after waking)
> 
> 60 g whey
> 
> Meal 2 (hour after)
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 100 gram oats
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 200 g chicken
> 
> 4 boiled eggs
> 
> Meal 4 (pre gym)
> 
> 50 gram cashews
> 
> 200 gram chicken
> 
> Meal 5 (post gym)
> 
> 50 gram cereal
> 
> 100 ml milk
> 
> 30 gram whey
> 
> Meal 6
> 
> 200 gram salmon/ 250 gram mince beef
> 
> 280 gram rice
> 
> 100 gram green veg
> 
> Meal 7 (pre bed)
> 
> 50g cashew nuts
> 
> 30 gram whey
> 
> @RXQueenie you recommend not having carbs before training at all then barring my carbs at meal 2 at 08:00 am seeing as i wont be training until 6 pm each evening ??


Yes thats perfect except split the 280grams of rice (unsure of carb total)

So maybe add 20grams of carbs to the post workout and lower the rice carb amount in the meal after to compensate so TOTAL carb amounts for the day are the same.

Dont need carbs for energy that's what we are teaching the body to ude fats for, carbs only needed for refuelling around workouts 

Agree with @biglbs maybe have casein as last shake instead of whey although the fats should slow release anyway so up to you.


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Meal 6 needs to be less than 1 hr post training,idealy 40 mins


This is very important !


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> @gingerben @R0BLET @Richie186 input from you guys would be nice @biglbs


Can't believe you left me out?

And my opinion is.......errr...ummm...errr...

Okay, I get it now:blink:

 . Good luck with the new diet flintus......


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Can't believe you left me out?
> 
> And my opinion is.......errr...ummm...errr...
> 
> Okay, I get it now:blink:
> 
> . Good luck with the new diet flintus......


 :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Like Ben I'd take those cashew nuts from your last meal and add it to meal 1. Maybe have 250g cottage cheese with whey for your last meal.

Really solid plan though.


----------



## flinty90

Thanks for your input guys. Will crack on and log as i go

Any time im fcukin up you can slap me silly and make it right


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Meal 6 needs to be less than 1 hr post training,idealy 40 mins


Had this virtually beaten into me by a 2x mr universe. Now I take post WO meal with me and eat it in reception of gym before I leave.


----------



## Queenie

Richie186 said:


> Like Ben I'd take those cashew nuts from your last meal and add it to meal 1. Maybe have 250g cottage cheese with whey for your last meal.
> 
> Really solid plan though.


Wrong to move fats from pre bed.

Looks like meal 1 is being used as a quick shake before going to work or maybe doesnt like eating early?

If anything leave set up as described but drop this quick protein fix meal1 to 30grams whey and add the extra scoop to last meal.

Fats needed pre bed and not first thing.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate. What I've learnt from Paul about nutrient timing is that carbs around, during and post training works well. If you can manage to have just p/f meals up to your pre wo meal then that would be awesome then have all carbs pre, during (use waxy maize starch with bcaas) and pwo.
> 
> If not then try to have p/f meals for the first part of the day then two p/c meals pre wo. Same amount of carbs as if per one meal but split over two. Then carbs intra and post then p/f meal before bed.
> 
> Might get hungry first few days with no carbs in morning but you won't be depleted just from sleeping so should be able to do it I reckon.
> 
> Sorry if that doesn't make sense. I'm on phone so cant see your meal plan on this reply but will reply properly tomorrow with a suggestion if you like


Carbs = serotonin release

Serotonin will blunt concentration and brain activity in carb sensitive individuals. This is why its better for flintus to have his carbs meal 2 before/during work hours and not before he trains. Save the carbs for refuelling burnt stores after you've trained.


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys.

So will go through today as i eat etc. Put me right and by end of today i will have it spot on hopefully 

Wont list all supps at minute but they are going in

Meal 1 . 06:30

50g cashews

60 g whey


----------



## flinty90

Meal 1 6:30

50 g cashews

60 gram whey

Meal 2 08:00

100g oats

60g whey

Meal 3 11:00

200g chicken

4 boiled eggs


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good 'un!


----------



## biglbs

Just curious but does not Bear still do this all for you???


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Carbs = serotonin release
> 
> Serotonin will blunt concentration and brain activity in carb sensitive individuals. This is why its better for flintus to have his carbs meal 2 before/during work hours and not before he trains. Save the carbs for refuelling burnt stores after you've trained.


What's the thinking behind that then? Meaning he won't be able to concentrate on his workout? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Meal 1 6:30
> 
> 50 g cashews
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Meal 2 08:00
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 60g whey
> 
> Meal 3 11:00
> 
> 200g chicken
> 
> 4 boiled eggs


See how you go with it this way round mate but imo carbs at meal 2 has stopped your fat burning for rest of day whereas if you'd had p/f meals up to pre wo meal it would have continued.

Just imo though as many ways to skin a cat and need to find what works best for you


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Just curious but does not Bear still do this all for you???


Not been with bigbear for months mate x


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the thinking behind that then? Meaning he won't be able to concentrate on his workout? Lol


Meaning serotonin affects brain activity and ability to contract muscles clever cloggs


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Meaning serotonin affects brain activity and ability to contract muscles clever cloggs


Thank you, William


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Thank you, William


Very under rated performance booster limiting carbs pre workout so good advice!

Unless already lean you're better off with no carbs before you workout and loading them after as suggested IMO.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Meaning serotonin affects brain activity and ability to contract muscles clever cloggs


lol, wasn't being a smart a55, was a genuine question.

Interesting, I hadn't heard of that although is this not really fine tuning or is the difference in performance really noticable?


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, wasn't being a smart a55, was a genuine question.
> 
> Interesting, I hadn't heard of that although is this not really fine tuning or is the difference in performance really noticable?


Like Claire mentioned makes a difference in carb sensitive individuals, I literally half fall asleep on any decent amount of carbs at anytime of day so it's something I stick to.

Ill post in abit more detail when works quiet and got a YouTube vid on it too 

Fine tuning yes but unless already lean like I said there's no need for carbs pre workout really.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Not been with bigbear for months mate x


That would be why! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

OK guys so shuffling things around as we go so far i have had

Meal 1

50g cashew nuts

60 g whey

Meal 2

100g oats

60g whey

meal 3

200g chicken

3 boiled eggs

meal 4 (pre gym)

200g chicken

1 egg

meal 5 (post gym)

90g coco pops

100ml milk

within 1 hour

140g rice

250g mince

100g green veg

pre bed

50g cashews

60 g whey

i think that just about meets all advice that people have given.. it all falls within my scope of manageability in my day and at the macros i want to try at !!

so what i will do is that (unless other changes to be made) for 4 weeks then see how things go..

@RXQueenie @bad_alan @ginger_ben @Richie186 @biglbs @R0BLET

tagged just to see if owt needs adding thanks again my buddys

Oh and @Flubs just because i luv ya too  xx


----------



## flinty90

oh fcuk it i cant ever tag @gingerben or @badalan lol


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> OK guys so shuffling things around as we go so far i have had
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 50g cashew nuts
> 
> 60 g whey
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 60g whey
> 
> meal 3
> 
> 200g chicken
> 
> 3 boiled eggs
> 
> meal 4 (pre gym)
> 
> 200g chicken
> 
> 1 egg
> 
> meal 5 (post gym)
> 
> 90g coco pops
> 
> 100ml milk
> 
> within 1 hour
> 
> 140g rice
> 
> 250g mince
> 
> 100g green veg
> 
> pre bed
> 
> 50g cashews
> 
> 60 g whey
> 
> i think that just about meets all advice that people have given.. it all falls within my scope of manageability in my day and at the macros i want to try at !!
> 
> so what i will do is that (unless other changes to be made) for 4 weeks then see how things go..
> 
> @RXQueenie @bad_alan @ginger_ben @Richie186 @biglbs @R0BLET
> 
> tagged just to see if owt needs adding thanks again my buddys
> 
> Oh and @Flubs just because i luv ya too  xx


I think its sound mate, lots of good quality food in there  consistency is king like you know so be draconian in execution and you should see results.

Train hard as always and push limits but I think you're pretty good at that from your write ups and roblets accounts of your sessions together.

Will be following for sure!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> oh fcuk it i cant ever tag @gingerben or @badalan lol


Found it mate was looking out for today's diet anyway, it's just a space in between for future ref


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> I think its sound mate, lots of good quality food in there  consistency is king like you know so be draconian in execution and you should see results.
> 
> Train hard as always and push limits but I think you're pretty good at that from your write ups and roblets accounts of your sessions together.
> 
> Will be following for sure!


thanks mate you are still one of my inspirations brother and appreciate ya looking in on my shizz :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate you are still one of my inspirations brother and appreciate ya looking in on my shizz :thumbup1:


Nice of you to say Flints, always am looking mate good to see you posting when you can


----------



## Richie186

Looks good to me mate. Like Alan said, consistency is king with diet as we've both discovered in the past. Nail it bro.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate you are still one of my inspirations brother and appreciate ya looking in on my shizz :thumbup1:





Bad Alan said:


> Nice of you to say Flints, always am looking mate good to see you posting when you can


Aw u guys 

Like! X


----------



## 25434

Hee hee...it's a luv in! And I think very fondly of Claire too.....like her very much...even though she gonna wut my behind next time I see her in the gym...sod....

flintus...for remembering me ..hurr hurr....xxxx


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hee hee...it's a luv in! And I think very fondly of Claire too.....like her very much...even though she gonna wut my behind next time I see her in the gym...sod....
> 
> flintus...for remembering me ..hurr hurr....xxxx


Massive virtual hugs as saving the real ones for a future gym sesh  x


----------



## TELBOR

Morning brother!

Enjoy another day on the new plan :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Day went well yesterday ended by an awesome shoulder workout 

Today will be the same. With legs tonight..


----------



## flinty90

sidenote. the tpw supergreens mandarin flavour isnt a patch

on the cranberry and pomegranete.

as you where...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sidenote. the tpw supergreens mandarin flavour isnt a patch
> 
> on the cranberry and pomegranete.
> 
> as you where...


I heard that flavour is made with the soul of gingers!!

@Ginger Ben please confirm


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I heard that flavour is made with the soul of gingers!!
> 
> @Ginger Ben please confirm


maybe why it tastes like p1ss and gone off haggis


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> maybe why it tastes like p1ss and gone off haggis


Sounds bearable 

Trained ?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sounds bearable
> 
> Trained ?


40 mins cardio today bro.

monday shoulders

tue back

wed chest

thur legs

fri arms

sat cardio

sun rest

all food mint and feel great at min.. proper back on beast mode..


----------



## flinty90

oh and dropped 2 pounds this week even when cals gone up by 1000 per day lol.. its madness


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> oh and dropped 2 pounds this week even when cals gone up by 1000 per day lol.. its madness


Making use of them mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Making use of them mate :beer:


dam right mate ... i had reece virtually passed out on floor after legs session other day lol..

whats so hard about 120 kg squats 10 x 10 pmsl


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> dam right mate ... i had reece virtually passed out on floor after legs session other day lol..
> 
> whats so hard about 120 kg squats 10 x 10 pmsl


Nothing:whistling:

How are you my good friend ?X


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Nothing:whistling:
> 
> How are you my good friend ?X


im on the up my big brother... any point asking how well you are mate  X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im on the up my big brother... any point asking how well you are mate  X


Well your doing damned well mate,10 x 10 is a killer.

Me?well i still got cancer but pretty good otherwise:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well your doing damned well mate,10 x 10 is a killer.
> 
> Me?well i still got cancer but pretty good otherwise:laugh:


nothing to write home about then


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> nothing to write home about then


Well i got over the Aids thing,,,,took locazade,,,it gives Aids recovery...

Peptides have been shown to block cancer from advancing:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Flinty's wheels.....










:beer:


----------



## flinty90

getting there slowly


----------



## Queenie

Ridiculous calves!! Loving it. Good work flintus x


----------



## flinty90

still here. all spot on. less talking more doing

that is all x


----------



## flinty90

hey guys, just done legs and im totally ruined now..

beef stew for diner. lots of beef and veg and a little potato ... no dumplings though mg:

training been going very well. still progressing each week on the 10 x 10 on compounds and then the isolations hit with a pyramiding up in weight down in reps ..

negatives all aiming for about 4 seconds swift smooth positives...

just done 10x10 squats at 130 kg and managed them all so im very pleased with it all ...

diet has been bang on the dot last 2 weeks. lost 2 pounds last week dont feel bad on it in morning but feel a little bit bloaty at night obviously after carbs have been had..

wondering what other fats (barring eggs or nuts) i could have with my chicken to break things up a bit..

any ideas welcome guys ..

have a good evening !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> hey guys, just done legs and im totally ruined now..
> 
> beef stew for diner. lots of beef and veg and a little potato ... no dumplings though mg:
> 
> training been going very well. still progressing each week on the 10 x 10 on compounds and then the isolations hit with a pyramiding up in weight down in reps ..
> 
> negatives all aiming for about 4 seconds swift smooth positives...
> 
> just done 10x10 squats at 130 kg and managed them all so im very pleased with it all ...
> 
> diet has been bang on the dot last 2 weeks. lost 2 pounds last week dont feel bad on it in morning but feel a little bit bloaty at night obviously after carbs have been had..
> 
> wondering what other fats (barring eggs or nuts) i could have with my chicken to break things up a bit..
> 
> any ideas welcome guys ..
> 
> have a good evening !!


What a perfect way to reward a legs beasting, beef stew, lush!!

Great work on the 10 x 10 @ 130 mate, I did 120kg for 100 reps last week but in 20 sets, doing 130 today or maybe 140 if got energy.

Not sure on the fats front mate, some type of oil, people always rave about Cocunut Oil or some shiz but I just eat almonds as prefer to physically crunch something than just some oily fat.


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. hope you all have a good weekend.. im resting all weekend as im still ruined, still needing some nice ideas for fats to have with chicken meals rather than nuts or eggs ??


----------



## flinty90

oh and @luther1 get fcuked pr1ck


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> morning guys. hope you all have a good weekend.. im resting all weekend as im still ruined, still needing some nice ideas for fats to have with chicken meals rather than nuts or eggs ??


Advocado would be a nice option brah


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Advocado would be a nice option brah


what just scooped out and eaten as is?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> what just scooped out and eaten as is?[/
> 
> I used to scoop it out,cut into pieces and have it on my mince


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> oh and @luther1 get fcuked pr1ck


Pmsl,you beat me in here you Cnut


----------



## flinty90

@Ginger Ben your diet would you say it was based on timed carbs or carb backloading ??

been reading into cbl and it sounds like a good plan, im happy at minute with what im doing it seems to be paying off by having protein/fats in all meals through day until 5pm and then carbs /protein meals around training then again a fats/protein pre bed..

its been 2 weeks now im already seeing more shape returning, i feel stronger in gym and im looking leaner in mornings ..

anyone done both methods and care to comment on the pros and cons for them of each ??

@R0BLET @luther1 @Bad Alan @Richie186 @RXQueenie ?? @Pscarb

thanks for any info


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> @Ginger Ben your diet would you say it was based on timed carbs or carb backloading ??
> 
> been reading into cbl and it sounds like a good plan, im happy at minute with what im doing it seems to be paying off by having protein/fats in all meals through day until 5pm and then carbs /protein meals around training then again a fats/protein pre bed..
> 
> its been 2 weeks now im already seeing more shape returning, i feel stronger in gym and im looking leaner in mornings ..
> 
> anyone done both methods and care to comment on the pros and cons for them of each ??
> 
> @R0BLET @luther1 @Bad Alan @Richie186 @RXQueenie ?? @Pscarb
> 
> thanks for any info


CBL as described in the book is an excuse to eat crap food imo. The theory of timed carbs and using pro/fat meals is sound and works for me. My diet set up is very similar to yours even for gaining now. I think it works well for us folk who gain fat easier.

If it's working now as you say I would continue Flints, the most recent diet you put up was spot on IMO. If you stall just slight changes to the current set up would be best (kcal and macro reduction wise)


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> @Ginger Ben your diet would you say it was based on timed carbs or carb backloading ??
> 
> been reading into cbl and it sounds like a good plan, im happy at minute with what im doing it seems to be paying off by having protein/fats in all meals through day until 5pm and then carbs /protein meals around training then again a fats/protein pre bed..
> 
> its been 2 weeks now im already seeing more shape returning, i feel stronger in gym and im looking leaner in mornings ..
> 
> anyone done both methods and care to comment on the pros and cons for them of each ??
> 
> @R0BLET @luther1 @Bad Alan @Richie186 @RXQueenie ?? @Pscarb
> 
> thanks for any info


I base mine on timing same as you mate. Protein and fats through the day, light carb up pre workout and heavy carbs after. Back on fats and protein pre bed.


----------



## TELBOR

I'd stick to what you're on mate 

Don't know much about CBL but at a glance it just reminds me of Ausbuilt and him eating junk food at night lol

Keep it as you are as your doing well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hi mate. Mine is based around timed carbs yeah. On training days all my carbs are intra and in the pwo meals then its pro/fat and veg meals for rest of day.

On rest days its pro fat meals up to meal 4 which is carb/pro and a little fat then carb pro meal 5 and meal 6 is a pro fat shake


----------



## flinty90

Cheers for all your input guys.. im gonna stick to what im doing as i like it and it fits for now..... just nice to hear others views on different methods...


----------



## flinty90

Weight up 7 pounds in fortnight. But feeling leaner. Nice..

So sat at 251 pounds at minute ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Weight up 7 pounds in fortnight. But feeling leaner. Nice..
> 
> So sat at 251 pounds at minute ..


That's good mate, big lump at 251lbs! Hows strength?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate, big lump at 251lbs! Hows strength?


Strengths pretty good mate and endurance. Im doing twi more weeks on current routine then having 4 weeks on liwer reps and sets and really gonna push weight up bro...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cool sounds good, glad you've found your mojo again long may it last! 

Going to do the same myself from next week I think and really lower reps to max of 6 per set and aim for 2-3 sets of 4-6 reps per main lift. Really use the extra strength from the gear kicking in to push some bigger weight between now and xmas


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool sounds good, glad you've found your mojo again long may it last!
> 
> Going to do the same myself from next week I think and really lower reps to max of 6 per set and aim for 2-3 sets of 4-6 reps per main lift. Really use the extra strength from the gear kicking in to push some bigger weight between now and xmas


Yep my thoughts exactly bro. Im managing 130kg squats for 100 reps etc at minute so lookingvforward to seeing what we can pull when dropping to 6-10 rep sets. Will be 4 weeks into gear by then and diet so should be nailing some size on.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Yep my thoughts exactly bro. Im managing 130kg squats for 100 reps etc at minute so lookingvforward to seeing what we can pull when dropping to 6-10 rep sets. Will be 4 weeks into gear by then and diet so should be nailing some size on.


Fùcking junkie


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Fùcking junkie


Im natty compared to you vestboy


----------



## flinty90

Just noticed im a pkatinum member niw woohoo. That mean i get blowies off all the birds off here ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Just noticed im a pkatinum member niw woohoo. That mean i get blowies off all the birds off here ??


Means you get access to bens wife :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Im natty compared to you vestboy


You wish! Anyway, I'll do 1g of test this week to make up for it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Means you get access to bens wife :lol:


pmsl - I didn't realise that was the benefit, back soon :lol:


----------



## flinty90

hey guys quick catch up..

food has been brilliant for last 3 weeks now i have put on 7 pounds scale weight but looking leaner. feel strong in gym, the training is going brilliant im so glad to be back local ...

my food is exactly like this now so just giz a heads up if your thinking its a decent plan

Meal 1 6:30 am

25 grams cashew/brazil nuts

60 gram whey

Meal 2 9- 9:30 am

250 gram mince beef

100 gram brussels

Meal 3 12:30

250 gram mince beef

100 gram brussels

Meal 4 3:30

35 gram whey

25 gram brazil nuts

Meal 5 pre gym

80 gram oats

35 gram whey

Meal 6 post gym within 15 minutes

60 gram cocopops

35 gram whey

Meal 7 within hour post gym

250 gram mince beef/ salmon

140 gram rice/potato

100 gram green veg

Meal 8 pre bed

60 gram whey

50 gram cashews

job done



thanks for all your advice and help putting this diet together guys its nice to have so many people looking out for my best interests .. results are coming thick and fast now so couldnt be more pleased at minute X


----------



## flinty90

good morning lovers X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, much on today


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, much on today


got work mate should be nice as it p1ssed it down all night lol... then shoulders tonight to finish weeks training off, then off to tattooist tomorrow to get rest of sleeve finished, cant wait 

you up to much this weekend bro ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> got work mate should be nice as it p1ssed it down all night lol... then shoulders tonight to finish weeks training off, then off to tattooist tomorrow to get rest of sleeve finished, cant wait
> 
> you up to much this weekend bro ?


More tattoo work lol You'll have no skin left


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> got work mate should be nice as it p1ssed it down all night lol... then shoulders tonight to finish weeks training off, then off to tattooist tomorrow to get rest of sleeve finished, cant wait
> 
> you up to much this weekend bro ?


Cool good to end the week with boulders!

Yeah got friends round tonight and then off to other friends in Hereford tomorrow night. Sunday on my ass in front of tv hopefully.


----------



## TELBOR

Post the new tattoo up mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Not let me from phone mate can you do it ? @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Not let me from phone mate can you do it ? @R0BLET












:beer:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> :beer:


Nice work bro.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice work bro.


Thanks Richie


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Thanks Richie


Can tell it wasn't your work mate, it's not done in crayon.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Can tell it wasn't your work mate, it's not done in crayon.


Rumbled :crying: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

hello people..

well holding onto 8 pound weight increase waist gone down 2 inches in just under 4 weeks..

strength and endurance really good..

loving the diet plan except today (rest day from gym) which means very little carbs all day lol...

actually getting used to the carbs only around training and find after first few days my energy was there in buckets to carry me through work and stuff..

keep on trucking


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. Not long left of this journal now. Gonna clise it at end of year and freelance for a bit until I have any new plans for 2014..

Anyway shoulders tonight look forward to that.. have a good day x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys. Not long left of this journal now. Gonna clise it at end of year and freelance for a bit until I have any new plans for 2014..
> 
> Anyway shoulders tonight look forward to that.. have a good day x


Jesus that's flown by hasn't it! Onwards and upwards for 2014 mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

and flinty has finished work until 2014 woo hoo get fcukin in xx


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS BUDDY


----------



## 25434

Merry Xmas flintus....warmest wishes for the coming year...x


----------



## flinty90

Merry Christmas to you all. Thsnks for a good year and lets hope next yesrs awesome xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. Thsnks for a good year and lets hope next yesrs awesome xx


It defo will be.

Thanks for the pics this morning


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> It defo will be.
> 
> Thanks for the pics this morning


I see you got his glute spread too


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> I see you got his glute spread too


Nah I got some full on beard action


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Nah I got some full on beard action


Ah the hobo pic


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ah the **** pic


Standard


----------



## flinty90

255 pounds yesterday, 98% bf :-\


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> 255 pounds yesterday, 98% bf :-\


Lol I doubt that 

Hope u had a good xmas x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I doubt that
> 
> Hope u had a good xmas x


Sorry meant 98% beard lol. It was good thanks x and you ?


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Sorry meant 98% beard lol. It was good thanks x and you ?


Boom that's more like it 

Very manly!!

Mine was good. Everyone around me is happy so couldn't ask for any more x


----------



## 25434

Happy new year sir flintus....here's hoping that 2014 is everything you may wish for...xx


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys, happy new year. Finished year yesterday at 256 pounds, trained back yesterday and pulled 250 kg rack pulls for 3 so well happy to say I only went for a bit of a stretch..

I am going to close this journal after today as it was just for a year. Still got my short term goals in my mind but long term is just more size whilst improving condition to a level I'm happy with.. No desire for 6 packs etc just a good size and not fat lol...

Hope you all have a good year this year and continue to do well in all your goals. Thanks for reading and your support. Will still be popping into your journals to keep eyes on ya lol... Xx


----------



## luther1

All the best for 2014 broski x


----------



## Greshie

All the best for 2014 matey x


----------



## flinty90

@Milky can you close this journal for me please :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Last post before it's locked!!

Your a cùnt


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

R0BLET said:


> Last post before it's locked!!
> 
> Your a cùnt


Last post


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Last post before it's locked!!
> 
> Your a cùnt


no you are f**got chops lol


----------



## Queenie

Making a new one?? Ooooooh xx


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

flinty90 said:


> no you are f**got chops lol


#lastpost


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> no you are f**got chops lol


Beef growler


----------



## flinty90

CNUTS :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Still open....

@Milky likes lady boys


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ball bags


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger ball bags


----------



## Milky

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Still open....
> 
> @Milky likes lady boys


Roblet dresses like a ballet dancer :lol:


----------

